# Amazon Flex: Amazon Deliveries



## SibeRescueBrian

Via FlexDriver

*TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
2) Folding Cart/Dolly
3) Flash Light
4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
_*Scheduling a Block/s*_
Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
*1) Weekly Scheduling*
It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
*2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
*3) During Day Scheduling*
The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
*4) Forfeiting a Block*
If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
*TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.*
*5) Type of Blocks
- 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
*- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
*- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
*TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.*
*Getting Ready for Delivery*
Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
*1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
*2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
*TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
*TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.*
*3) Driving for Deliveries*
Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward. For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
*4) Deliveries and Time management Skills
Apartment complexes-* If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
*Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents)* get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
*TIP: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" w/note indicate where the package is left.*
*Houses* Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
*TIP: For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given:* Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery.
*Credit goes to Gaj 
FlexDriver*


----------



## FlexDriver

*Addition to above:*
*TIP: While you are sorting your packages you should always look for missorts. If your packages go BA1000, 1005, 1010, 1015 and suddenly jumps to 1060 that 1060 is probably a missort and could add 15 minutes to your shift. I have seen "sucker" drivers take packages in cities half an hour from one another, dont mindlessly scan. Work smarter, not harder.
Side note, even if you accidentally scan it, the warehouse "can" take it back... whoever they give it to next will just get a "another driver has scanned this package, do you want to take it? yes/no button"... some warehouse workers will say that if you scanned it, you must take it. Others will take it back. So do yourself a favor, and don't scan mis-sorts*
*Change Bank information in the app:*
*Check to make sure you have your address filled out in both 
a) Basic Information and 
b) Tax Information 
sections of the app. My address field in the Basic Information was left blank and apparently, that was causing a problem. Once I filled it in, I was finally able to change my account info.*


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sammyquestion said:


> I was told this by a blue vester in Tolleson who releases blocks. When he would release 7am blocks at 10pm the night before, he would only get about half to two-thirds of the drivers to show up. If he released the the 7am blocks at 430am he said he had 99% show up.


Seems like a good way to ensure your workforce is sleepy as well as punctual!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah I'm not sure why it would matter. . When you forfeit a block in the morning it goes back on the market and someone snags it within seconds. I could care less when they release them I just wish the push notifications were consistent. Seems like I only get them in the afternoon now.


----------



## sammyquestion

PhoenixFlex said:


> Seems like a good way to ensure your workforce is sleepy as well as punctual!


I wish we still had 7am blocks here! They let all the white vans come in early. They are mostly all gone by the time we show up at 830-9am. About a month ago I used to regularly pick up a block for 7am and 11am. I'd be done for the day at no later that 12:30pm with $144 and the rest of the day to do whatever. It seems like our warehouse is over-saturated with drivers hired for the holiday rush. Blocks go super fast at 10pm now. I actually missed out last week on a block grab for the first time since my first week with flex. Oh well I knew it wouldn't last forever. I wonder how its going to be after the holidays are over and all these drivers that are used to all this surplus cash and then it dries up. We'll probably go back to fighting for the scrap routes during the nano-seconds after 10:00opm


----------



## sammyquestion

Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why it would matter. . When you forfeit a block in the morning it goes back on the market and someone snags it within seconds. I could care less when they release them I just wish the push notifications were consistent. Seems like I only get them in the afternoon now.


Yeah, I'm not sure either. It's just what I was told. Maybe people aren't hearing the notifications when the blocks get dropped at 2am. I know I have woken up in the morning and find a block that became available at 2am. I also wish the notifications were more consistent. I always find more blocks that are available just by opening the app than with notifications.


----------



## sillywabbit

Question: How are (some of) you guys able to complete a 3 hour shift in 1.5 hours (some have said as low as 45 minutes to 1 hour)?

My first 3 hour block, it took me 3.5 hours because I got stuck in a large gated community with no rhyme/reason to how it is numbers and app/GPS problems. (approx. 30 packages, mostly homes)

My second 3 hour block, I was able to do it in 1.5 hours (including traffic), but I only had about 5 packages, so it is obvious it wouldn't take me long to finish. (approx. 5 packages, mostly homes)

My third 3 hour block, took pretty much exactly 3 hours. (approx. 30 packages, half apartments/homes)

My fourth 3 hour block, took me 3 hours, and I only had about 15 packages. I got hung up in another large community which encompasses an entire city block with no rhyme as to how it is numbered. (approx. 15 packages, mostly homes in the hills at NIGHT!!, and 1 huges azz community homes)

BTW, I deliver all my packages, no returns to the warehouse.

Yes, I know I am new, but just wondering how some people are able to do them so quickly? Are you just lucky or really good? ... or cut corners? ... or subjecting your car through hell to makes these deliveries.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

sillywabbit said:


> BTW, I deliver all my packages, no returns to the warehouse.
> 
> Yes, I know I am new, but just wondering how some people are able to do them so quickly? Are you just lucky or really good? ... or cut corners? ... or subjecting your car through hell to makes these deliveries.


You do realize that you are subject to deactivation if a given number of your packages go missing, right?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Every market is a bit different. . . I'm in Phoenix and we have 4 hour blocks. . I've only had one take me more than 3 hours and have had a ton I've got done with in well under 2 hours. I say I average about 2:30 to 2:45 total from the time I arrive at the warehouse to dropping off the last package and it's not by beating the shit out of my car. . I actually drive rather slow but am efficient at finding addresses which are probably a bit easier and closer together than your market.


----------



## Sweitzeram

And yeah delivering all your packages is a bad idea... Especially at apartments and condos. You won't last long if you keep that up. They won't deactivate you for bringing packages back that people weren't home for and you tried to call them. . They will for oackages you leave at apt doors that will get stolen.


----------



## sillywabbit

Thanks, PheonixFlex & Sweitzeram, I will be aware of not leaving leaving the packages in front of the doors. Didnt know about deactivation for mising packages. There were 2 instances within the same building that I thought to bring back w/ me, but I had already scanned them as delivered (front door).

I did call the customers 3 times each on these 2 deliveries. I know one was home as I can hear them from behind the door, the other was truly not home.

I dont know why they dont answer the door/phone when i know they are home. Makes no sense, i even say "amazon delivery".


PhoenixFlex said:


> You do realize that you are subject to deactivation if a given number of your packages go missing, right?





Sweitzeram said:


> And yeah delivering all your packages is a bad idea... Especially at apartments and condos. You won't last long if you keep that up. They won't deactivate you for bringing packages back that people weren't home for and you tried to call them. . They will for oackages you leave at apt doors that will get stolen.


----------



## jester121

Seriously, you locked the most valuable resource thread on the Amazon Flex forum, so it will drop off the first page into oblivion within 2 days? Really brilliant.


----------



## sillywabbit

jester121 said:


> Seriously, you locked the most valuable resource thread on the Amazon Flex forum, so it will drop off the first page into oblivion within 2 days? Really brilliant.


Maybe someone should "sticky" the important information from the "old" thread on to the "new" thread, so no information would be lost?


----------



## Sweitzeram

M


sillywabbit said:


> Thanks, PheonixFlex & Sweitzeram, I will be aware of not leaving leaving the packages in front of the doors. Didnt know about deactivation for mising packages. There were 2 instances within the same building that I thought to bring back w/ me, but I had already scanned them as delivered (front door).
> 
> I did call the customers 3 times each on these 2 deliveries. I know one was home as I can hear them from behind the door, the other was truly not home.
> 
> I dont know why they dont answer the door/phone when i know they are home. Makes no sense, i even say "amazon delivery".


Make sure you check the leasing office too. Many of them will sign for the packages. I pretty much never leave them at the door at Apts or condos and some houses on busy streets where there is no place to hide them from view.


----------



## Sweitzeram

sillywabbit said:


> Maybe someone should "sticky" the important information from the "old" thread on to the "new" thread, so no information would be lost?


Not like any new people utilize the search function anyways... We are just going to continue answering the same questions over and over... Won't really change anything.


----------



## Shangsta

sillywabbit said:


> Question: How are (some of) you guys able to complete a 3 hour shift in 1.5 hours (some have said as low as 45 minutes to 1 hour)?


My warehouse is mostly 4 hour blocks. 2 and 3s are all go backs that other drivers couldnt deliver. These are often spread out and some are simply undeliverable like apartments without a building number (why would you not include this when you order something?)

Things that can cut your time

1. Do not wait for people to open the door at houses. Apartments, yes but if you have 40-50 stops and wait an average of 45 seconds for people to open the door. You have suddenly added a half hour to your shift. Put it in a secure place and get out of there.

2. Sort your packages in your car before you go out to deliver. The package ID should give you a decent idea of what order you will be delivering. Adds time to your shift looking for packages.

3. If a leasing office is willing to accept deliveries I leave them with them. Them signing for the package avoids a customer expectation email all together. Not all WHs are the same but my blue vest told me its okay to use leasing offices.


----------



## Shangsta

sillywabbit said:


> Thanks, PheonixFlex & Sweitzeram, I will be aware of not leaving leaving the packages in front of the doors.


Use your judgement too, in shady areas its best to take packages with you but I always deliver at houses. Even if that means using the back door or putting it over the fence with a note on the front door.

You can get deactivated for bringing too many packages back, there is a guy at my warehouse who would always take a block deliver half, bring back half and pickup a second block, I presume without even trying. I dont see him anymore. Its okay to bring some back but dont over do it.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> You can get deactivated for bringing too many packages back, there is a guy at my warehouse who would always take a block deliver half, bring back half and pickup a second block, I presume without even trying. I dont see him anymore. Its okay to bring some back but dont over do it.


Are you assuming he was deactivated for bringing packages back or did you hear something from a blue vest etc? Just curious if someone actually said that or you're putting two and two together.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> Are you assuming he was deactivated for bringing packages back or did you hear something from a blue vest etc? Just curious if someone actually said that or you're putting two and two together.


I am assuming bc I dont see him anymore. He like the people who scan half their packages then leave arent around anymore so I assume the WH deactivated them


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Seriously, you locked the most valuable resource thread on the Amazon Flex forum, so it will drop off the first page into oblivion within 2 days? Really brilliant.


Maybe pin the locked thread?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> I am assuming bc I dont see him anymore. He like the people who scan half their packages then leave arent around anymore so I assume the WH deactivated them


Ah, gotcha. I imagine someone with such scruples could get deactivated for any number of things, really!


----------



## enigmaquip

In my area, leasing offices are starting to refuse to accept amazon packages because of drivers dumping everything off at the office without attempting deliveries. If it's a big property (more than a few buildings) I'll go into the office first, ask for a prop map and then ask if they accept tenant packages if they're not home..... it has diffused the situation for me many times and I've had quite a few thank me for attempting first


----------



## konoplya

sillywabbit said:


> Question: How are (some of) you guys able to complete a 3 hour shift in 1.5 hours (some have said as low as 45 minutes to 1 hour)?
> 
> My first 3 hour block, it took me 3.5 hours because I got stuck in a large gated community with no rhyme/reason to how it is numbers and app/GPS problems. (approx. 30 packages, mostly homes)
> 
> My second 3 hour block, I was able to do it in 1.5 hours (including traffic), but I only had about 5 packages, so it is obvious it wouldn't take me long to finish. (approx. 5 packages, mostly homes)
> 
> My third 3 hour block, took pretty much exactly 3 hours. (approx. 30 packages, half apartments/homes)
> 
> My fourth 3 hour block, took me 3 hours, and I only had about 15 packages. I got hung up in another large community which encompasses an entire city block with no rhyme as to how it is numbered. (approx. 15 packages, mostly homes in the hills at NIGHT!!, and 1 huges azz community homes)
> 
> BTW, I deliver all my packages, no returns to the warehouse.
> 
> Yes, I know I am new, but just wondering how some people are able to do them so quickly? Are you just lucky or really good? ... or cut corners? ... or subjecting your car through hell to makes these deliveries.


dude, you're in LA. thats your problem.


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> Things that can cut your time
> 
> 2. Sort your packages in your car before you go out to deliver. The package ID should give you a decent idea of what order you will be delivering. Adds time to your shift looking for packages.


To expand on this it's a four digit number on the top right corner (8265, 8270 etc...) I like to look at my sheet and either place the lowest number in the passenger seat or start with the highest number in my trunk then mid numbers in the back seat. As I get done delivering the first section I'll place the back seat packages in my front seat and so on.


----------



## Bygosh

Every driver in MKE is now on the new update with the offers (don't have Prime Now here yet) are we the only city that's full on?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Oh no, where is UTX1 is he on the prime now thread?

Damn it, he was entertaining


----------



## gaj

Here is my (unfortunately long) re-post of a few months ago, updated for what I have learned since... keep in mind this is for Phoenix, your market may vary. This is for logistics.

If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.

If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.

4 hour morning blocks: normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks: re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)

I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.

1) Loading your car- probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.

- When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards :-\

- Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print.

- Get a tote or mailbin to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat.

- When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)

Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.)

I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.

2) Driving- not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.

- Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster.

- 95% of the time, my transmission is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street.

- 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.

- For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward.

- For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.

3) Deliveries-

- Apartment complexes- If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.

- Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents) get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.

Note: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" note on the door to indicate where the package is left.

- Houses- Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.

For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.

Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given: Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.

If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery. Look up the package on your itinerary (it will have a red dot next to it), select it and hit "re-attempt"- the app will send you to re-attempt it. Again, only useful if you have like one package to bring back to the warehouse and the re-attempt address is 1/2 mile away and the warehouse would be a 20 mile round-trip in the opposite direction. Not used very often but can be a useful tool to save time/mileage occasionally.

Keep water and snacks in the car so you don't have to make any unnecessary stops. If you feel stressed out take a 5 minute break, stretch, smoke, listen to the radio, whatever you need to do.

Basically, this is Uber for packages (low wages, high expectations), so I treat it as such. I try and work as quickly and efficiently as possible, giving the best experience to the customer (I always smile and be nice when they answer the door, but if they don't my priority is getting the package dropped and getting to the next destination as quickly as possible.)

g


----------



## FlexGuyJim

gaj said:


> Here is my (unfortunately long) re-post of a few months ago, updated for what I have learned since... keep in mind this is for Phoenix, your market may vary. This is for logistics.
> 
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> 
> If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 
> 4 hour morning blocks: normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks: re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> 
> I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> 
> 1) Loading your car- probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> 
> - When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards :-\
> 
> - Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print.
> 
> - Get a tote or mailbin to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat.
> 
> - When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)
> 
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.)
> 
> I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> 
> 2) Driving- not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> 
> - Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster.
> 
> - 95% of the time, my transmission is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street.
> 
> - 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> 
> - For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward.
> 
> - For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> 
> 3) Deliveries-
> 
> - Apartment complexes- If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> 
> - Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents) get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> 
> Note: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" note on the door to indicate where the package is left.
> 
> - Houses- Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> 
> For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> 
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given: Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> 
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery. Look up the package on your itinerary (it will have a red dot next to it), select it and hit "re-attempt"- the app will send you to re-attempt it. Again, only useful if you have like one package to bring back to the warehouse and the re-attempt address is 1/2 mile away and the warehouse would be a 20 mile round-trip in the opposite direction. Not used very often but can be a useful tool to save time/mileage occasionally.
> 
> Keep water and snacks in the car so you don't have to make any unnecessary stops. If you feel stressed out take a 5 minute break, stretch, smoke, listen to the radio, whatever you need to do.
> 
> Basically, this is Uber for packages (low wages, high expectations), so I treat it as such. I try and work as quickly and efficiently as possible, giving the best experience to the customer (I always smile and be nice when they answer the door, but if they don't my priority is getting the package dropped and getting to the next destination as quickly as possible.)
> 
> g


gaj,...good stuff! Thanks for the post!


----------



## flex4bmw

OH NO I NEED BLOCKS!









have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route?
happened today, the WH manager made me re-scan my entire route twice until we figure out there's this just 1 stupid package that's causing it, the issue is when you scan this 1 package it would clear out your entire route & won't let you finish. i lost 15mins of my time doing so, but luckily i manage to finish within the route time, tnx to not having apt. drops on this 3hrs block.
/end rant


----------



## FlexDriver

gaj said:


> Here is my (unfortunately long) re-post of a few months ago, updated for what I have learned since... keep in mind this is for Phoenix, your market may vary. This is for logistics.
> 
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> 
> If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 
> 4 hour morning blocks: normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks: re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> 
> I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> 
> 1) Loading your car- probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> 
> - When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards :-\
> 
> - Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print.
> 
> - Get a tote or mailbin to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat.
> 
> - When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)
> 
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.)
> 
> I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> 
> 2) Driving- not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> 
> - Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster.
> 
> - 95% of the time, my transmission is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street.
> 
> - 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> 
> - For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward.
> 
> - For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> 
> 3) Deliveries-
> 
> - Apartment complexes- If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> 
> - Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents) get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> 
> Note: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" note on the door to indicate where the package is left.
> 
> - Houses- Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> 
> For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> 
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given: Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> 
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery. Look up the package on your itinerary (it will have a red dot next to it), select it and hit "re-attempt"- the app will send you to re-attempt it. Again, only useful if you have like one package to bring back to the warehouse and the re-attempt address is 1/2 mile away and the warehouse would be a 20 mile round-trip in the opposite direction. Not used very often but can be a useful tool to save time/mileage occasionally.
> 
> Keep water and snacks in the car so you don't have to make any unnecessary stops. If you feel stressed out take a 5 minute break, stretch, smoke, listen to the radio, whatever you need to do.
> 
> Basically, this is Uber for packages (low wages, high expectations), so I treat it as such. I try and work as quickly and efficiently as possible, giving the best experience to the customer (I always smile and be nice when they answer the door, but if they don't my priority is getting the package dropped and getting to the next destination as quickly as possible.)
> 
> g


I think this post is worth it to be making "Wiki" , what do you think, I am ready to offer my first post of the thread for that, offering all credit to gaj off course with his permission.


----------



## gaj

FlexDriver said:


> I think this post is worth it to be making "Wiki" , what do you think, I am ready to offer my first post of the thread for that, offering all credit to gaj off course with his permission.


No problem!

I tried to keep it as short as I could so people would actually read it, if you were to break it up into sections and add additional nuances I think it could be even better.

See the additional tip I am about to post about not losing all your scanned packages if the app screws up.

g


----------



## gaj

have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route?

I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan.

The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.

g


----------



## FlexDriver

gaj said:


> No problem!
> 
> I tried to keep it as short as I could so people would actually read it, if you were to break it up into sections and add additional nuances I think it could be even better.
> 
> See the additional tip I am about to post about not losing all your scanned packages if the app screws up.
> 
> g


gaj feel free to make any changes till tomorrow,* I will copy and paste like a Amazon Support Rep tomorrow*. Thanks


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route?
> 
> I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan.
> 
> The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.
> 
> g


not while scanning them in, but definitely when delivering. sometimes i'll scan the package, screen turns orange and app gives error. have to restart, but its back to that delivery once it starts back up.


----------



## Shynepapin

Nice post Gaj, this is certainly going to help anyone who is trying to find a way to maximize their deliveries and routes, being efficient really saves time and any hassles.

This is what I do different though, I sort by street name and if my route is a crazy one, I resolve to my first plan, sort packages in Alphabetic order, regardless of the code, only time I focus on code is when scanning, so as not to get random packages that shouldn't be in my route and may requires an extra 8 miles outside of my group. So I watch packages with codes that skips way forward or behind in terms of values.

An example is LL 4800, 4805, 4810, 4815, up to LL 4870 or 4900, any random packages with multiple of jumps in the number, makes me call for the route list or point it out as a mis sort to any of the vest. An example is 4870 to 4915 or 4780, remember, the route started at 4800, why have me go backwards to 4780 or way forward to 4915 and if it ain't on the list, it's not supposed to be in your route. No explanation should make you take such packages out other than a date difference, which might mean it's the same route but had a previous day value in terms of codes.

For apartments, I don't go straight to the office, I locate a map, either at the entrance, locate and mark apartments, then I go off to the Apt., if the first 2 tries are unanswered, or any 2 stops end up unanswered, back to back, I go straight to the leasing office, and letting them know which one was answered and those unanswered, and stating the time of the day as a reason, also letting them know I wouldn't risk anyone's order outside, because of safety reason and weather elements, since no one knows what's in the bags or boxes, asking how would they feel if it was theirs. For other unattempted, I group deliver all of them once, having them sign only once for all the deliveries, if questions about the unattempted ones come up, I let them know, I would prefer leaving it not waste my time and ask them to call the customer asking if they're at home cos Amazon is here with their package saying they might not be home, at this point the take the packages most time, as they wouldn't want to waste my time and their time.

I had only had this rude lady at the leasing office call a customer, who I actually tried his Apt but no answer, she spoke to the individual after multiple tries, the look on her face made her feel stupid and selfish, also rude when she learn the individual was in the ER. With apartments you've got to ascert the same authority as other couriers would, except you know for a fact or confirm they never accept packages from any couriers, FedEx, UPS whatever.

Then, after trying, and getting back to back unanswered, I sit in my car, take each delivery one after the other, calling the customer and also having support call them as well, I never leave a message, I let support do that. I find this extremely important to avoid those missing package emails, and take them back if need be, cos this is where I have had almost all my missing packages, very few ones at houses and it's because those people never looked or hardly ever go into their homes through their front door, I have had bee stings at one of such house, as the wreath on the door was now a bee hive.

We all also know that the Amazon App has so many flaws, so with every delivery that comes up, I make such to go through my itinerary, making sure I don't go through any street with a later delivery, make use of the itinerary and map view at the completion of every stop. Since, I have my packages sort Alphabetically, I am never looking for any package more than 60secs. This also helps me avoid any unnecessary mileage and gas waste, since I drive a tuned V6 car, which is not helpful.

I find pulling up to parking spots with a turn preconceived helping, so I don't have to put the in reverse at all or more than once, I keep the Car running all times, it's a keyless everything car, it ain't going more than a 50 radius without its wireless transmitter.

There are a lot more tips to share but I can just remember anymore at this time as it's time to shut my eyes, have a 7am block tomorrow, looking for more later on, one more thing I do different, I never do blocks or accept blocks that are posted late at my warehouse, also 2 hrs blocks, tried 3 hours once but even with 5 packages, delivery time was 4 hours and a few minutes more. Want the gist just ask, ever since I have accepted anything lower than 4hrs block, it sometimes also affects the 40hrs cap sun-sat, leaving me an hour short pay, not and will never be worth it for me.

Before I start getting any rants or clapbacks, this is my strategy and structured over time, which is mostly dependent on my WH, as I have noticed there's a lot envy towards the flex drivers from every other colored vest, not the blue ones, only one blue vest lady, who everyone tries to avoid, cos she askes no questions and just reiterate what her colored oranged or yellow vest might have said, she justs sides them, without trying to look at what the problem is or might be. I have once told her ahe's dim-witted and sticks behind her dumb sisters, cos basically they just tell her tell them they same thing I said.

I have also told and showed them the kind of individual, I am, I will force you to respect me or just stay away which I am glad the older folks acknowledge, this older know my wack ass name, never ask for an ID, and so quick to come answer any questions I have got, they also say they have the same problem with these particular workers, who wanna hang their and text whenever they can.

It has even being confirmed that whenever you have an issue with anyone of them, they gather their group and talk about you all day, whenever you pull up next, they start pointing their fingers, saying there he/she is. Not so many of them stay long at the job, which is what I tell them, cos you can't be rude and unprofessional at the same time and get away with that. Some with even try to boss you around like they're Bezos themselves, all I do is ignore and do what you came there to do, saying less to any of the package sorters, any questions at all, go straight to a blue vest and laugh all day at the dumb 4ks with fellow flexers.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

gaj said:


> Note: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc.


Nice info! But on one point I'd urge caution...I would not toss a package onto a balcony. Drivers are subject to deactivation for dropping packages over a fence (no dropping allowed...I've had this discussion with amazon), and I'm pretty sure tossing packages would fall into the same category. Who knows what you might knock over and break...not worth ruining someone's day and getting a complaint from the customer.


----------



## Whywork

Anyone here outta Vegas?


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Nice info! But on one point I'd urge caution...I would not toss a package onto a balcony. Drivers are subject to deactivation for dropping packages over a fence (no dropping allowed...I've had this discussion with amazon), and I'm pretty sure tossing packages would fall into the same category. Who knows what you might knock over and break...not worth ruining someone's day and getting a complaint from the customer.


its funny because the dock workers toss the boxes to us like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> its funny because the dock workers toss the boxes to us like there's no tomorrow.


Yes seems a bit of a double standard doesn't it? But think we'll be the first to get blamed if something is broken?


----------



## 939retired

Whywork said:


> Anyone here outta Vegas?


Yup


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yes seems a bit of a double standard doesn't it? But think we'll be the first to get blamed if something is broken?


perhaps. i've dumped quite a few heavy packages over ridiculously tall gates and fences that some people have. no way to deliver otherwise.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> perhaps. i've dumped quite a few heavy packages over ridiculously tall gates and fences that some people have. no way to deliver otherwise.


SOP is to bring those back to warehouse, I was told. FWIW

On another subject, I've noticed my data usage has doubled on my phone. I think it's all the fishing I've been doing. I dont know why the app would need to send big chunks of data to check for blocks, but it seems to be doing so on my phone. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## sweatypawz

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yes seems a bit of a double standard doesn't it? But think we'll be the first to get blamed if something is broken?


A crazy woman yelled at me for throwing a poly-bag into her locked gated yard. She was saying "what if something broke?" Lady it's in a poly bag aka it can not break. Go away you psycho.


----------



## Shangsta

Dont forget the packages have plenty of bubble wrap in them. Not saying we shouldnt be careful but I do not "baby" packages. Keep it moving


----------



## flex4bmw

One time there's one customer who left a note saying packages can be tossed over her gated yard when not home, so I did, little that I know there's a dog, it came charging at me, thanks to the gate I was safe but not for the package coz twas grab by the dog like a stuff toy it is. Good thing it's just a poly bag. I called CSR, not much they can do but it's been noted by them in case CX reported the package is damage, I then marked it "Delivered to Dog". Luckily i never did get a complain for it. Next time I'll think twice.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

So for those individual apartments with interior entrances (i.e., doesn't have a patio or balcony or something) that are just in a hallway, do you guys leave the packages right at the door if no one's home? I had a few instances today. Didn't see a leasing office or mail room. Some were in the same complex, one customer left a post it at her door saying "Please leave package in front of door". So I assume they deem their complex safe enough. Second customer in that complex wasn't home, and didn't answer the phone. I just left it there.

Also, what happens if you get too many packages? My first block was three hours, 24 packages, finished in about 1hr45min. Today I had 48 packages for a three hour block, finished about half an hour late. I just figured I'd do them all. But is there any sort of penalty? Would you guys finish them off, or return them to the warehouse if you're past your block end time? I didn't even see any options in the app for ending the block early.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> So for those individual apartments with interior entrances (i.e., doesn't have a patio or balcony or something) that are just in a hallway, do you guys leave the packages right at the door if no one's home? I had a few instances today. Didn't see a leasing office or mail room. Some were in the same complex, one customer left a post it at her door saying "Please leave package in front of door". So I assume they deem their complex safe enough. Second customer in that complex wasn't home, and didn't answer the phone. I just left it there.
> 
> Also, what happens if you get too many packages? My first block was three hours, 24 packages, finished in about 1hr45min. Today I had 48 packages for a three hour block, finished about half an hour late. I just figured I'd do them all. But is there any sort of penalty? Would you guys finish them off, or return them to the warehouse if you're past your block end time? I didn't even see any options in the app for ending the block early.


I wouldn't leave them in either of those instances. It's your job that's on the line and if someone does take the package don't expect the customer to claim responsibility. And yes finish the block out and take the good with the bad. I think people who bring them back after time expires are lazy drivers who will ruin this thing for the good ones. The shorter route times far outweigh the long ones and there is no penalty for running over time. Just have to have them all delivered or attempted by 9pm.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Also, what happens if you get too many packages? My first block was three hours, 24 packages, finished in about 1hr45min. Today I had 48 packages for a three hour block, finished about half an hour late. I just figured I'd do them all. But is there any sort of penalty? Would you guys finish them off, or return them to the warehouse if you're past your block end time? I didn't even see any options in the app for ending the block early.


They contract they recently revised in fact says you're supposed to attempt delivery for everything. I've never once seen anyone here saying they were penalized for being 'late'. Just roll with it. The majority of my four hours blocks finish in under three hours from my first scan, and this can include 40 minutes travel from the WH. 
Besides, if you don't have to go back, it's usually in your best interest not to, unless it's really right on the way (even here where it's often not really out of the way it's still 10 minutes of wasted time going on streets instead of the highway)


----------



## konoplya

anyone got the email about the new update? i updated but don't see any of the options. no word on when that update is happening int he email either


----------



## Philt

Shangsta said:


> Dont forget the packages have plenty of bubble wrap in them. Not saying we shouldnt be careful but I do not "baby" packages. Keep it moving


Ha. These customers should take a tour in a ups facility. Packages are tossed, stepped on, ripped apart by belt gears and on occasion fall off a belt that's 3 stories up.


----------



## Young ST

Why would anyone need a cart or dolly?! I still don't understand............... Also I've delivered close to 900 packages and have never brought a single one back to the warehouse... only 1 went missing because I left it at a leasing office but the person eventually got it... smh


----------



## iyengar

Young ST said:


> Why would anyone need a cart or dolly?! I still don't understand............... Also I've delivered close to 900 packages and have never brought a single one back to the warehouse... only 1 went missing because I left it at a leasing office but the person eventually got it... smh


Try delivering with 3 cases of water and 2 case of coke glass bottle up to 5th level floor apartment. The highest level I delivered is 26th floor with 7 items.


----------



## Shangsta

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Would you guys finish them off, or return them to the warehouse if you're past your block end time


Per the new contract, you would be wise to finish your deliveries


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> Why would anyone need a cart or dolly?! I still don't understand............... Also I've delivered close to 900 packages and have never brought a single one back to the warehouse... only 1 went missing because I left it at a leasing office but the person eventually got it... smh


For logistics of course not but people who deliver Prime Now often have to deliver several cases of water. Not everyone is in great physical shape, whatever helps people get their deliveries done.


----------



## Shangsta

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> So for those individual apartments with interior entrances (i.e., doesn't have a patio or balcony or something) that are just in a hallway, do you guys leave the packages right at the door if no one's home?


I dont disagree with the advise above but I typically leave them. I look around, get a good feel for the area, trust my gut and it hasnt failed me yet. Only 2 CE emails this year. They are right, it is risky but you have to know the area - is there a lot of foot traffic? Are there boxes at other doors that are still there?


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Wooooot got a 7:30am block for tomorrow!

I booked it at about 11:10pm. Last night I also did a refresh around the same time and saw 7 and 7:30am blocks open; however when I tried to book one they disappeared abruptly. I'm guessing blocks are being posting at 11pm here in the las Vegas area then. 

This is my first block that wasn't pre-scheduled so I'm stoked to see its actually possible to snag them! Time for bed.


----------



## Young ST

iyengar said:


> Try delivering with 3 cases of water and 2 case of coke glass bottle up to 5th level floor apartment. The highest level I delivered is 26th floor with 7 items.


Oh... we don't have stuff like that... heaviest thing I've had was diapers.....and never walked up more than 3 flights of stairs... but still might not be the job for u if u can't carry em tho why struggle lol... I used to deliver wine, and would carry 3 cases at once instead of having to lug around the dumb dolly...most I could fit on dolly was like 8 cases they weigh 35lbs... I think they give all the heavy stuff to the people with vans n shit....


----------



## Shangsta

Starting to pick up at my warehouse, for those of you struggling to get blocks dont lose hope!

Btw I saw no blocks at 10pm but 6:30, 7, 730, 8 and 830 at 3 am. Someones theory that they are seeing how much work is there before they release blocks was spot on. I think they are trying to avoid those days where we show up and there are no packages so they give us 3 or 4.


----------



## Shangsta

Is anyone doing routes after 5 pm? It is pitch black here by 515 thanks to daylights savings.


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.


One thing missing from this section is that while you are sorting your packages you should always look for missorts. If your packages go BA1000, 1005, 1010, 1015 and suddenly jumps to 1060 that 1060 is probably a missort and could add 15 minutes to your shift. I have seen "sucker" drivers take packages in cities half an hour from one another, dont mindlessly scan. Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Shangsta

gaj said:


> - When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)


So another reason I recommend sorting your packages by Package ID number rather than name or address is something that happened to me today. I didnt scan one package and I was in an area dropping off my KT1050s. I went on to KT1055s but realized I still had a KT1050. I realized I didnt scan it and was only five minutes away. Had I realized that at the end of my deliveries, I would have had to drive all the way back or head to the warehouse.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Is anyone doing routes after 5 pm? It is pitch black here by 515 thanks to daylights savings.


To be fair, if Daylight Savings had its way it would be lighter at 5:15, not darker. Blame stupid Standard time.


----------



## jester121

Young ST said:


> Why would anyone need a cart or dolly?! I still don't understand...............


Also, often (in Logistics) it's not the weight but the bulk. My last stop Sunday was 14 boxes all going into a downtown apartment highrise, and I considered myself lucky to find a quasi-legal parking spot a block away. 3 large boxes, a few mediums, a few smalls, and a couple envelopes -- I'd have had to make 3 trips back and forth to the front door and dinked around with the buzzer system over and over again to get them all done, and they were nearly all feather-light packages.

With the dolly, I stacked everything on, threw a bungee cord around it, and was in, out, and driving home in 3 minutes.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> One thing missing from this section is that while you are sorting your packages you should always look for missorts. If your packages go BA1000, 1005, 1010, 1015 and suddenly jumps to 1060 that 1060 is probably a missort and could add 15 minutes to your shift. I have seen "sucker" drivers take packages in cities half an hour from one another, dont mindlessly scan. Work smarter, not harder.


Agree with you, I wanted to add your point and few things too, but the limitation of space (10000 characters/words) on the single post would not let me add even a single word. I will send a request to mod for increase the limit on this post only if possible.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I always look at the map before I go, usually that will weed out any mis-sorts (they can remove it from your inventory) if you don't catch them beforehand.


----------



## FlexDriver

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I always look at the map before I go, usually that will weed out any mis-sorts (they can remove it from your inventory) if you don't catch them beforehand.


You are saying that you compare every piece from map to sort out mis-sorts? If yes, how long you to take to compare 50 pieces on an average??


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Question ... are any of you getting blocks where you are delivering to "dead areas." I had several today where I had no internet connection driving to dead spots. Lately, I've been getting blocks in mountains and canyons. The map took me to the address, but since no connectivity after I arrived the app crashed when trying to scan. Had it happen half a dozen times today which added on average 5 minutes to each of those deliveries. In order to deliver, I had to drive to where I got a connection (usually under a mile away), then hit I've Arrived (or GPS not working), then scan the package immediately. If this is happening to others, how are getting around it? Just curious if there is a faster way as I "wasted" at least 30 minutes today and about 20 yesterday.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

konoplya said:


> anyone got the email about the new update? i updated but don't see any of the options. no word on when that update is happening int he email either


I got the email today. What is the Version Info on the update on your phone?


----------



## FlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Question ... are any of you getting blocks where you are delivering to "dead areas." I had several today where I had no internet connection driving to dead spots. Lately, I've been getting blocks in mountains and canyons. The map took me to the address, but since no connectivity after I arrived the app crashed when trying to scan. Had it happen half a dozen times today which added on average 5 minutes to each of those deliveries. In order to deliver, I had to drive to where I got a connection (usually under a mile away), then hit I've Arrived (or GPS not working), then scan the package immediately. If this is happening to others, how are getting around it? Just curious if there is a faster way as I "wasted" at least 30 minutes today and about 20 yesterday.


That is the reason I carry a spare phone, one AT&T (Main) and Sprint w/RingPlus Free service (Spare).


----------



## PhoenixFlex

FlexDriver said:


> You are saying that you compare every piece from map to sort out mis-sorts? If yes, how long you to take to compare 50 pieces on an average??


With the map you can see where your cluster(s) of deliveries are and check for any circles that obviously don't belong. They are pretty obvious. If they weren't, they would likely be part of your route already.


----------



## FlexDriver

PhoenixFlex said:


> With the map you can see where your cluster(s) of deliveries are and check for any circles that obviously don't belong. They are pretty obvious. If they weren't, they would likely be part of your route already.


Thanks for clarification, We dont have these issue/s in Prime as they spread all over. Once I had 7 deliveries and they were all in different adjacent cities.


----------



## konoplya

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I got the email today. What is the Version Info on the update on your phone?


its like 4207 or something like that


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Is anyone doing routes after 5 pm? It is pitch black here by 515 thanks to daylights savings.


used to not anymore, 5p is my personal cutoff time.

i've been consistently picking up 10pm blocks release so far since oct. 26 til now, havent missed one yet... but i got the email about the update & sounds like they are getting rid of 10pm & it'll be 24hrs advance release(also up for grabs) is the way i understand it. i like the reserved blocks feature which you can either accept or decline before it expires, wonder when that update will roll out for us, altho it says this week, hmmm.

oh and wow blocks at 3am release & as early as 630a, i wouldn't even bother staying up that late.

today i had multiple deliveries to an apt. complex but it wasn't grouped together by the app, luckily i've been to this complex, after a couple of drops i realize they're all in the same complex, & end up manually grouping them & dropping to the office about 7 packages altogether.
also sometimes the app would grouped 2 residential addresses altho they're not to the same address but at the same street & according to the app its a multiple order, if you don't pay attention you would end up dropping to wrong home & its their neighbors.

lastly *I VOTED FOR HARAMBE!!! *
/end rant


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

konoplya said:


> its like 4207 or something like that


3.0.4275.2 ... cool, just updated and already saw open blocks for tomorrow! snagged a 9:30am!


----------



## konoplya

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> 3.0.4275.2 ... cool, just updated and already saw open blocks for tomorrow! snagged a 9:30am!


dude i just got one too! nice


----------



## flex4bmw

updating just now

"check for available blocks, no offers available"


----------



## konoplya

flex4bmw said:


> lastly *I VOTED FOR HARAMBE!!! *
> /end rant


dicks out for harambe!


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Shangsta said:


> Is anyone doing routes after 5 pm? It is pitch black here by 515 thanks to daylights savings.


I considered doing "night" blocks since they seem to always be open the longest and the pay is a few bucks more, but after my route yesterday, HELL NO! I've been doing this for 3 weeks now. Never had an assigned block yet, but been able to pick up a morning block everyday. Yesterday, my route was the hood; literally. Almost every stop, I had to call the customer because of locked gates with pitbulls behind them barking like crazy. Ended up an gang infested neighborhood and the Amazon App even routed me through alleys full of gang graffiti with gang bangers hanging out everywhere. I was even approached by a "lookout" who rode up on my on a bicycle asking what I was doing. I was on my guard and luckily everything was cool. I ended up getting my block done (it as a 9am to 1pm one), but not knowing where you are going I will NEVER do a block after sunset. Of my three weeks, that was most stressful block I've done. Can't imagine anyone doing a route after sunset after that experience.


----------



## FlexDriver

No updates for me, anyone have a link for 3.0.4275.2 please PM me TIA

Edit: NM I got it!


----------



## flex4bmw

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I considered doing "night" blocks since they seem to always be open the longest and the pay is a few bucks more


what you mean, do they pay more for night blocks?


----------



## Flexxx

Not sure I like this new update. Seems like they'll either be lowering the number of 10 pm drops or doing away with them entirely...


----------



## flex4bmw

i also got 3.0.4275.2


----------



## Mundobryanrd

some cities got it earlier maybe, i havent gotten it


----------



## FlexDriver

Mundobryanrd said:


> some cities got it earlier maybe, i havent gotten it


Just sign out/in it will show up!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

I got 4275.2 a few days ago, and I crash on "multiple deliveries" pretty consistently. I have to keep going thru start travel, I've arrived, etc after nearly every package. Annoying.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

PhoenixFlex said:


> With the map you can see where your cluster(s) of deliveries are and check for any circles that obviously don't belong. They are pretty obvious. If they weren't, they would likely be part of your route already.


That, and there's also the matter of looking in the itinerary list. 98% of the time there will be no 'skips' in numbers (even if they are out of order) so it's easy to see at a quick glance if there are any extraneous zones in there.


----------



## Poolepit

So with the update, do you have click "check for available blocks" or does the "schedule" button appear when you refresh and a block is available.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

FlexDriver said:


> That is the reason I carry a spare phone, one AT&T (Main) and Sprint w/RingPlus Free service (Spare).


I'm on Verizon ... so you can use two different phones with app installed? Thought you could not do that.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

flex4bmw said:


> what you mean, do they pay more for night blocks?


Tonight I saw the morning 9-9:30 4 hour blocks at $72.00. The 4pm to 8pm block was $76.00. Just a few bucks more.


----------



## FlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I'm on Verizon ... so you can use two different phones with app installed? Thought you could not do that.


"Spare" you can use one at a time, while delivering


----------



## Young ST

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Question ... are any of you getting blocks where you are delivering to "dead areas." I had several today where I had no internet connection driving to dead spots. Lately, I've been getting blocks in mountains and canyons. The map took me to the address, but since no connectivity after I arrived the app crashed when trying to scan. Had it happen half a dozen times today which added on average 5 minutes to each of those deliveries. In order to deliver, I had to drive to where I got a connection (usually under a mile away), then hit I've Arrived (or GPS not working), then scan the package immediately. If this is happening to others, how are getting around it? Just curious if there is a faster way as I "wasted" at least 30 minutes today and about 20 yesterday.


I delivered to a house near the Canadian border and my phone switched to roaming and using Canadian data ahhhh I had to restart my cellular data lol


----------



## Young ST

Just got the update had 4 blocks available for tomorrow morning.... 

I'll let ya know when new blocks pop up tomorrow...


----------



## miauber1x831

Can somebody explain to me what the point of the Offers button is?


----------



## Young ST

miauber1x831 said:


> Can somebody explain to me what the point of the Offers button is?


they offer you routes..... also it's dope u just tap the screen to refresh...


----------



## FlexDriver

The new app crashed exactly at 10:00pm, good work Amazon! as mentioned by PhoenixFlex,


----------



## Young ST

FlexDriver said:


> The new app crashed exactly at 10:00pm, good work Amazon! as mentioned by PhoenixFlex,


right I was cracking up... I'm thinking this new offers thing might be to release the load of people checking at 10pm lol?!


----------



## FlexDriver

Young ST said:


> ..... also it's dope u just tap the screen to refresh...


Its called quick learning, this is the first time you impressed me Young ST


----------



## soypana

So with this new update there will not be more open blocks at 10pm? and the open blocks button is gone on the main screen?


----------



## Whywork

How many blocks are they gonna offer is it still based by what I set my calendar too question do I now have to check all day long for a block for tomorrow instead of waiting till ten??


----------



## Whywork

I know the offers are only for me and I have a choice of accepting them I get that but what about if I wanted to work everyday is that no longer an option


----------



## Poolepit

At first I was wishing I had scheduled blocks. Haven't had issues getting any recently. I am not sure if I like this update though. Makes it easier for others to get blocks that aren't actively trying as hard not to mention less blocks drop because they are assigned.l ahead of times.


----------



## FlexDriver

Whywork said:


> .............question do I now have to check all day long for a block for tomorrow instead of waiting till ten??


No, you have work too when you get a block!


----------



## Flexxx

FlexDriver said:


> The new app crashed exactly at 10:00pm, good work Amazon! as mentioned by PhoenixFlex,


Was there a 10 pm drop?


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Whywork said:


> How many blocks are they gonna offer is it still based by what I set my calendar too question do I now have to check all day long for a block for tomorrow instead of waiting till ten??


I was "offered" blocks outside of my preset availability. Guess we'll have to see about the rest, still checking at 10pm.


----------



## Flexxx

Poolepit said:


> At first I was wishing I had scheduled blocks. Haven't had issues getting any recently. I am not sure if I like this update though. Makes it easier for others to get blocks that aren't actively trying as hard not to mention less blocks drop because they are assigned.l ahead of times.


There's a feedback button in the app. I would assume most people who do this regularly won't like the new change. Hopefully we can get this changed


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

jester121 said:


> Also, often (in Logistics) it's not the weight but the bulk. My last stop Sunday was 14 boxes all going into a downtown apartment highrise, and I considered myself lucky to find a quasi-legal parking spot a block away. 3 large boxes, a few mediums, a few smalls, and a couple envelopes -- I'd have had to make 3 trips back and forth to the front door and dinked around with the buzzer system over and over again to get them all done, and they were nearly all feather-light packages.
> 
> With the dolly, I stacked everything on, threw a bungee cord around it, and was in, out, and driving home in 3 minutes.


I had a table saw for a 3rd floor apartment, skipped working out that day. Lol I have T-Rex arms and sometimes packages are hard to grasp. Maybe a tiny dolly?


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Was there a 10 pm drop?


Our area all the blocks gone at 10:00:02/03 so I dont know, as app crashed at 10pm and it restored at 10:00:20pm


----------



## konoplya

Whywork said:


> How many blocks are they gonna offer is it still based by what I set my calendar too question do I now have to check all day long for a block for tomorrow instead of waiting till ten??


how would anyone here know that? try emailing them with these questions


----------



## Shynepapin

No 10pm block drop, App showed error with code 204, hmm.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shynepapin said:


> No 10pm block drop, App showed error with code 204, hmm.


Same thing in Eastern Time Zone too!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I was "offered" blocks outside of my preset availability. Guess we'll have to see about the rest, still checking at 10pm.


There are two kinds of offers, regular and reserved. Regular offers are not tied to your availability, they're just the blocks open to anyone at the moment. Reserved offers are given on Fridays based on your availability schedule and you have 24 hours to decide on those.


----------



## Poolepit

If you accept a reserved block for next week can you still forfiet without penalty like normal?


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

PhoenixFlex said:


> There are two kinds of offers, regular and reserved. Regular offers are not tied to your availability, they're just the blocks open to anyone at the moment. Reserved offers are given on Fridays based on your availability schedule and you have 24 hours to decide on those.


 Ah, I see. It did not include the reserved caption, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Poolepit said:


> If you accept a reserved block for next week can you still forfiet without penalty like normal?


Good question, you'd have to ask Amazon that. And I should say that I've been in this new version for a few weeks now and have yet to see a single reserved offer. Maybe this Friday.


----------



## immedina

Was anyone able to select a block at 10pm or did everyone get the 204 error?


----------



## sammyquestion

PhoenixFlex said:


> Good question, you'd have to ask Amazon that. And I should say that I've been in this new version for a few weeks now and have yet to see a single reserved offer. Maybe this Friday.


Are you picking up most of your blocks at 10pm the night before or during the day?


----------



## Flexxx

PhoenixFlex said:


> Good question, you'd have to ask Amazon that. And I should say that I've been in this new version for a few weeks now and have yet to see a single reserved offer. Maybe this Friday.


Are they still doing 10 pm drops?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

We almost never see 10pm blocks at sky harbor anymore. But that's not tied to the new version of the app. Only a handful of people here have been in the pilot program, or so I've heard...most drivers have been using the standard version...and none of us see 10pm blocks. The decision to move away from 10pm drops is independent from bringing the new app features online and is based on other considerations, reportedly on ensuring higher rates of driver turnout. (Not sure I buy that but that's what was said on here recently).


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> i realize they're all in the same complex, & end up manually grouping them & dropping to the office about 7 packages altogether.


Awesome, Kent is apartment hell but I feel fortunate 90 percent of them here seem to accept delivery.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> I always look at the map before I go, usually that will weed out any mis-sorts (they can remove it from your inventory) if you don't catch them beforehand.


Thats another way to do it however at my warehouse if you scan a package and its a missort they give you some bs response how you have to take it anyway "the route accounts for that and is four hours long" only some blue vest will work with you. When you give it back ahead of time they just take it so i guess it depends on your warehouse.


----------



## Shangsta

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I considered doing "night" blocks since they seem to always be open the longest and the pay is a few bucks more, but after my route yesterday, HELL NO! I've been doing this for 3 weeks now. Never had an assigned block yet, but been able to pick up a morning block everyday. Yesterday, my route was the hood; literally. Almost every stop, I had to call the customer because of locked gates with pitbulls behind them barking like crazy. Ended up an gang infested neighborhood and the Amazon App even routed me through alleys full of gang graffiti with gang bangers hanging out everywhere. I was even approached by a "lookout" who rode up on my on a bicycle asking what I was doing. I was on my guard and luckily everything was cool. I ended up getting my block done (it as a 9am to 1pm one), but not knowing where you are going I will NEVER do a block after sunset. Of my three weeks, that was most stressful block I've done. Can't imagine anyone doing a route after sunset after that experience.


Glad you are okay, be safe brother.


----------



## Shangsta

Poolepit said:


> If you accept a reserved block for next week can you still forfiet without penalty like normal?


Yes, they are only changing the current system to avoid people who dont show up at all for their scheduled shifts. they dont care if you drop a shift


----------



## Mnvanman

Ok a little help please. I have been delivering flex for 3 months here in minneapolis. Every day. 2-3 shifts a day. Only had 3 packages unsuccessfully delivered. Never late. Never dropped a shift. This new update happened tonight and now I'm not seeing any blocks. I was picking them up at 10 pm before easily. What should I do to get blocks for tmrw?


----------



## Flexxx

Mnvanman said:


> Ok a little help please. I have been delivering flex for 3 months here in minneapolis. Every day. 2-3 shifts a day. Only had 3 packages unsuccessfully delivered. Never late. Never dropped a shift. This new update happened tonight and now I'm not seeing any blocks. I was picking them up at 10 pm before easily. What should I do to get blocks for tmrw?


Constantly refresh the app throughout the day and night or wait for them to offer you a block.


----------



## Mnvanman

So instead of making it easier to get blocks now I dont sleep to get them? Lol. Might have to go get a 9-5 job now. Does the refresh button on my phone work like before or do I need to do home check home check home check? Thanks.


----------



## FlexDriver

Mnvanman said:


> Ok a little help please. I have been delivering flex for 3 months here in minneapolis. Every day. 2-3 shifts a day. Only had 3 packages unsuccessfully delivered. Never late. Never dropped a shift. This new update happened tonight and now I'm not seeing any blocks. I was picking them up at 10 pm before easily. What should I do to get blocks for tmrw?


It seems like 10pm fishing is gone, read thru the forms for new updates!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Mnvanman said:


> So instead of making it easier to get blocks now I dont sleep to get them?


Yes. So, start to try to figure out when the blocks are released in your area. Could be middle of night. Early morning. Maybe a stable pattern will emerge. Haven't seen any regularity here yet. Definitely not an improvement in terms of sleep.


----------



## konoplya

i wonder if reverting to the old version would do anything.

funny how the email said "we listened to your feedback". who the hell would want not to be able to get blocks?


----------



## Flexxx

konoplya said:


> i wonder if reverting to the old version would do anything.
> 
> funny how the email said "we listened to your feedback". who the hell would want not to be able to get blocks?


People who are too slow to catch the 10 drop.


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> People who are too slow to catch the 10 drop.


That's rude, you/we all will be some day one of them!


----------



## Mnvanman

Guess I'll go back to filling out job applications again tmrw since delivering is now dead.


----------



## Mnvanman

What a crock! THANKS ALOT AMAZON


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Mnvanman said:


> What a crock! THANKS ALOT AMAZON


Yeah frustrating, but FWIW I've been working as many blocks as before. Just working harder at fishing. I've gotten pretty good at reading a book and fishing at the same time. Audiobooks are much easier of course.

I think Amazon thinks it'll be an improved situation when the reserved offer system comes online...less need for fishing. I dont think they've thought through the other frustrating repercussions of the change.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

I received the email about the update, but I have no idea how to download said update? 

How someone please help out the tech challenged like me?


----------



## Mnvanman

They are going to lose a TON of good drivers. Yes. Very frustrated.


----------



## Flexxx

Bikehandlebars said:


> I received the email about the update, but I have no idea how to download said update?
> 
> How someone please help out the tech challenged like me?


Log out 
log in


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Bikehandlebars said:


> I received the email about the update, but I have no idea how to download said update?
> 
> How someone please help out the tech challenged like me?


It will notify you automatically and prompt to do the update. You can sign in and out of the app to hasten the process if you want. Go to Account and choose sign out.


----------



## Mnvanman

If you like delivering DONT download it!


----------



## Flexxx

FlexDriver said:


> That's rude, you/we all will be some day one of them!


Heh, didn't mean it that way.
Slow phones, internet connection etc...


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Mnvanman said:


> If you like delivering DONT download it!


The app version doesn't influence what blocks are available, as far as I can tell. That's due to a change in warehouse policy that's just happening to be coming online at the same time.


----------



## Flexxx

Mnvanman said:


> They are going to lose a TON of good drivers. Yes. Very frustrated.


I've delivered over a thousand packages without a customer expectations email but let's not pretend we're special in some way; They will continue do deliver packages at a 99% rate with or without the "good drivers". Believe me, I understand your frustration but we're not employees and they don't owe us anything.


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> I've delivered over a thousand packages without a customer expectations email but let's not pretend we're special in some way; They will continue do deliver packages at a 99% rate with or without the "good drivers". Believe me, I understand your frustration but we're not employees and they don't owe us anything.


*Crowd-sourcing*
"Simply defined, crowdsourcing represents the act of a company or institution taking a function once performed by employees and outsourcing it to an undefined (and generally large) network of people in the form of an open call. This can take the form of peer-production (when the job is performed collaboratively), but is also often undertaken by sole individuals. The crucial prerequisite is the use of the open call format and the large network of potential laborers."
Source: WikiPedia


----------



## Mnvanman

Nope. I do not feel special in any kind of way. Just baffled as to why they would what seems to be make it even more difficult to get blocks for the ones that are trying the hardest to get them.


----------



## Mnvanman

Well! After several feedback comments on the app. I received a push notification that a block is available tmrw morning at 9am. And of course yes I accepted as fast as I could accept it lol. Hooray I'm throwing packages tmrw.


----------



## konoplya

Mnvanman said:


> Well! After several feedback comments on the app. I received a push notification that a block is available tmrw morning at 9am. And of course yes I accepted as fast as I could accept it lol. Hooray I'm throwing packages tmrw.


lol nice. what feedback did you write them?


----------



## Mnvanman

Guess I will hold off filling out job apps for at least 1 more day lol


----------



## gaj

Shangsta said:


> One thing missing from this section is that while you are sorting your packages you should always look for missorts. If your packages go BA1000, 1005, 1010, 1015 and suddenly jumps to 1060 that 1060 is probably a missort and could add 15 minutes to your shift. I have seen "sucker" drivers take packages in cities half an hour from one another, dont mindlessly scan. Work smarter, not harder.


This is excellent advice for daytime routes. This has saved me a few times.

In Phoenix, the 4:30pm deliveries are more spread out, but the boxes are all labelled with a second label like "J23" .. if you see any non-"J23" boxes, it is a mis-sort.

7:30pm+ deliveries have no rhyme or reason, they are all re-attempts, so you have to take them all.

Side note, even if you accidentally scan it, the warehouse "can" take it back... whoever they give it to next will just get a "another driver has scanned this package, do you want to take it? yes/no button"... some warehouse workers will say that if you scanned it, you must take it. Others will take it back. So do yourself a favor, and don't scan mis-sorts 

g


----------



## Mnvanman

Feedback saying pretty much what I stated here about being baffled as to why they would make it harder to get blocks for those who are trying the hardest to get them.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Mnvanman said:


> Well! After several feedback comments on the app. I received a push notification that a block is available tmrw morning at 9am. And of course yes I accepted as fast as I could accept it lol. Hooray I'm throwing packages tmrw.


I don't think the feedback prompted the push notification. Amazon has said the feedback is collated for future improvements later. But who knows. Glad to hear you got a block!


----------



## Shangsta

Mnvanman said:


> Guess I'll go back to filling out job applications again tmrw since delivering is now dead.


You are better off. This was never meant to be a full time job anyways. Anyone who thinks so is in for a rude awakening in January.


----------



## jade88

PhoenixFlex said:


> I don't think the feedback prompted the push notification. Amazon has said the feedback is collated for future improvements later. But who knows. Glad to hear you got a block!


Do you at least get a decent amount of reserved blocks? Or is it rare? Because I didn't get scheduled any blocks on Friday before the update.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

jade88 said:


> Do you at least get a decent amount of reserved blocks? Or is it rare? Because I didn't get scheduled any blocks on Friday before the update.


I don't think they've started up the reserved offer system yet. I haven't seen a single one in the past few weeks.


----------



## neontutors

Last night @ 10pm. I saw no blocks. And then my app updated like 2 minutes after. Anyone make a 1g yet? my best week in austin i made 956. i think. So far no idea on the block release time. Some dude at the warehouse a week ago told me to check at 3am. And i thought he was just hating on me. And giving me misinformation. Since i knew it was at 10pm. And like the other poster said. he saw them @ 3 am. just my info on the 3rd coast amazon flex.


----------



## jester121

Amazon's mostly a bunch of lefty-libs who are big on social justice and are probably striving for everyone to have at least 1 $54 block per week before anyone gets a second block. They see not benefit to competition or rewarding those who work harder/smarter, and don't understand that *fairness* isn't the same as *equality of outcomes*.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Good thing we started that second thread for the 9 prime now posts.


----------



## jester121

That's okay, Mr Hall Monitor whats-his-face got to feel all proud and important.


----------



## Young ST

I got a 6:30am block for tomorrow at 12:30pm today... got a notification to grab them... there was only 2 available usually we have 4 that drop at 10pm... 


I didn't get a 2nd route today... was tired this morning and forefit my 630am block and picked up a 8am one right after ....there were still 4 time slots available this morning at 530am for morning routes


----------



## jester121

I don't get how you know how many blocks usually drop at 10pm -- as I understand it, that's a highly dynamic varialble based on how busy the warehouse is with orders... and if other people are grabbing blocks as fast as they can, you might see 4 somtimes but maybe it started at 9 blocks and you're slow? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Young ST

at 10pm we always have 4 time slots for the next day.... we could always scroll to pick all the times... now with the update I only got to pick from 2... that's prolly all they have right now at 1230pm


----------



## Young ST

I'm sure there are like 10 630 slots and 15 7am slots and 20 730am slots... but we can't see that info... usually that's how many people show up every half hour


----------



## Young ST

by the way the new Barcode scanner is ****ing amazing....


----------



## nighthawk398

Young ST said:


> at 10pm we always have 4 time slots for the next day.... we could always scroll to pick all the times... now with the update I only got to pick from 2... that's prolly all they have right now at 1230pm


did you not read the email from Amazon? its no longer 10pm, it will be up to 24 hrs in advance


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Young ST said:


> by the way the new Barcode scanner is &%[email protected]!*ing amazing....


I assume you mean that sarcastically...

It doesn't beep, unless it's one of multiples (and still not the last one in those). It doesn't show the lights it used to when it was attempting to scan. And it seems to be a lot more sensitive to light, I had to hit the little light bulb probably on half of my deliveries this morning...

And of course, that stupid little box. Why?!

Yeesh and a half.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

nighthawk398 said:


> did you not read the email from Amazon? its no longer 10pm, it will be up to 24 hrs in advance


 Well it actually reads: "Offers..... for the following day will be released up to 24 hours before the block time instead of just at 10 p.m. the night before."
So, can read the word "JUST" as they MAY also release blocks at 10pm. But like everything else with this gig have to test and check for yourself.

Also...about block releases....our location released specific time blocks every night within specific hours. Basically blocks started at 10am no earlier and went every half hour until 12:30pm. So, most was 6 blocks but ranged from zero to 6. Only variable was how many drivers per block they needed. Everything else was released on as same day block.


----------



## FlexDriver

*Quote From the email:
You'll be able to accept or decline blocks released on Fridays for the following week. *In the app, you'll see these blocks marked as "Reserved" - meaning they are only offered to you! You will need to take action before the "accept by" times expire to secure these blocks. Any unaccepted "Reserved" offers will be released once the 24-hour "accept by" window expires.
*You can accept next day blocks continuously throughout the day. These offers - available to everyone - for the following day will be released up to 24 hours before the block time instead of just at 10 p.m. the night before.
You will be able to view locations, start times, block lengths, and earnings estimates before accepting an offer.* To see this information, just select an available block.

1) Trouble area, does NOT says 10pm popup will still there OR not??
2) No mentioning of same day blocks, or the last minute blocks?
3) What gonna happen if drivers are short, and more deliveries are there?
4) What is the penalty of forfeiting the the reserved block and how late you can forfeit? Is 45mins window still applicable?
??????


----------



## miauber1x831

What's so confusing? Some blocks may still be released at 10 pm in addition to now seeing next day blocks available earlier than that.


----------



## FlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> What's so confusing? Some blocks may still be released at 10 pm in addition to now seeing next day blocks available earlier than that.


That is your assumption, last night all over US app crashed at 10pm, it cannot be overwhelming load it was usual load of every night.


----------



## miauber1x831

FlexDriver said:


> That is your assumption, last night all over US app crashed at 10pm, it cannot be overwhelming load it was usual load of every night.


It is not an assumption at all. I'm simply paraphrasing the e-mail you quoted; not making a statement on whether it will actually work that way.


----------



## nighthawk398

miauber1x831 said:


> What's so confusing? Some blocks may still be released at 10 pm in addition to now seeing next day blocks available earlier than that.


I did not see any released at 10pm last night , I did see a bunch like at 930pm or so when my app updated to new version


----------



## flex4bmw

Mine didn't crash at 10pm last night but no blocks, but this morning which I have a 8am shift, a block released at 7a for tomorrow for 7a shift, which is exactly 24hrs. ahead...

Also with new update, how are you guys refreshing, I know if you tap on offers screen it somehow "refresh" but the spinning circle doesn't quite spin fully. the way I refresh is it going back to home tab then check for blocks button.


----------



## nighthawk398

flex4bmw said:


> Mine didn't crash at 10pm last night but no blocks, but this morning which I have a 8am shift, a block released at 7a for tomorrow for 7a shift, which is exactly 24hrs. ahead...


yes exactly


----------



## FlexDriver

flex4bmw said:


> Mine didn't crash at 10pm last night but no blocks, but this morning which I have a 8am shift, a block released at 7a for tomorrow for 7a shift, which is exactly 24hrs. ahead...


What time exactly you got 8am shift, 7am this morning??


----------



## FlexDriver

flex4bmw said:


> Mine didn't crash at 10pm last night but no blocks, but this morning which I have a 8am shift, a block released at 7a for tomorrow for 7a shift, which is exactly 24hrs. ahead...
> 
> Also with new update, how are you guys refreshing, I know if you tap on offers screen it somehow "refresh" but the spinning circle doesn't quite spin fully. the way I refresh is it going back to home tab then check for blocks button.


I stand corrected, the app did not crashed all over US but no blocks at 10pm though!

The refreshing thing is still debate able, for this purpose I have created a thread for more feedback! https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-anyone-confirms-white-screen-refreshing-work.117301/


----------



## neontutors




----------



## Flexxx

miauber1x831 said:


> What's so confusing? Some blocks may still be released at 10 pm in addition to now seeing next day blocks available earlier than that.


That was my interpretation of the email as well.


----------



## Young ST

nighthawk398 said:


> did you not read the email from Amazon? its no longer 10pm, it will be up to 24 hrs in advance


no shit dude........ lmao


----------



## Young ST

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I assume you mean that sarcastically...
> 
> It doesn't beep, unless it's one of multiples (and still not the last one in those). It doesn't show the lights it used to when it was attempting to scan. And it seems to be a lot more sensitive to light, I had to hit the little light bulb probably on half of my deliveries this morning...
> 
> And of course, that stupid little box. Why?!
> 
> Yeesh and a half.


that's what I thought at first.... then I realized tapping the screen will help focus and zoom in on the Barcode... it scans it really well now... have to use the long TBA Barcode now it's easier....

as far as scanning them in the morning omg what a cluster**** couldn't tell which ones were scanned in and got about 300 red screen errors habab


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

damn! had an easy 4 hour block that i finished quick. been checking the app constantly for the past 4 hours. the second i put i phone down and walk away from it and come back, there's a notification of new blocks. of course, they were all gone. i'm just hoping that was a push for tonight vs. tomorrow.

with this new release, it seems like you can't put your phone down. i'm just hoping now they will assign blocks. i've never had an assigned block yet. if i had some assigned blocks, then i would not mind this, but not getting anything assigned this is gonna make me slave to the amazon app by always checking/refreshing.


----------



## nighthawk398

Flexxx said:


> That was my interpretation of the email as well.


not mine, haven't seen anyone say they saw shifts at 10pm last night that were not there earlier


----------



## FlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> damn! had an easy 4 hour block that i finished quick. been checking the app constantly for the past 4 hours. the second i put i phone down and walk away from it and come back, there's a notification of new blocks. of course, they were all gone. i'm just hoping that was a push for tonight vs. tomorrow.
> 
> with this new release, it seems like you can't put your phone down. i'm just hoping now they will assign blocks. i've never had an assigned block yet. if i had some assigned blocks, then i would not mind this, but not getting anything assigned this is gonna make me slave to the amazon app by always checking/refreshing.


You are contradicting your own statement!


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

FlexDriver said:


> You are contradicting your own statement!


How? Just saying I don't mind checking constantly if I had assigned blocks, but if not getting assigned blocks I (or anyone who is not getting assigned blocks) will have always be checking and there is risk if you are away from your phone; just like what happened to me earlier today, missing open blocks after checking constantly for 4 hours.


----------



## miauber1x831

The thing I'm confused about is: if we only see available blocks, both advance and same-day, listed on the Offers page now, why is there still the "No delivery blocks for today..." message persisting on the Home screen?


----------



## FlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> The thing I'm confused about is: if we only see available blocks, both advance and same-day, listed on the Offers page now, why is there still the "No delivery blocks for today..." message persisting on the Home screen?


It goes away as soon as there is an offer if you refresh the "old style" way. I saw it few minutes ago


----------



## miauber1x831

FlexDriver said:


> It goes away as soon as there is an offer if you refresh the "old style" way. I saw it few minutes ago


Yes, I just noticed the same thing myself after I posted. Makes sense.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Young ST said:


> by the way the new Barcode scanner is &%[email protected]!*ing amazing....


Definitely. Just a quick tip, for anyone who hasn't used it yet though, cuz it took me a few minutes to figure it out - since the scanning area is a slimmer, rectangle shape now, don't worry about getting the whole barcode in that rectangle. Instead, get the rectangle just inside the top and bottom of the barcode. Quick mock-up of what I mean attached below:


----------



## Young ST

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Definitely. Just a quick tip, for anyone who hasn't used it yet though, cuz it took me a few minutes to figure it out - since the scanning area is a slimmer, rectangle shape now, don't worry about getting the whole barcode in that rectangle. Instead, get the rectangle just inside the top and bottom of the barcode. Quick mock-up of what I mean attached below:


 It's way easier to scan the TBA Barcode tho.....


----------



## nighthawk398

So is everyone declining offers they dont want or just ignoring them?


----------



## UberPasco

nighthawk398 said:


> So is everyone declining offers they dont want or just ignoring them?


The offers during the day (if you aren't currently on a block) are the same as they were before. You can try to accept and it will say "no longer available" if someone else grabbed it.


----------



## nighthawk398

UberPasco said:


> The offers during the day (if you aren't currently on a block) are the same as they were before. You can try to accept and it will say "no longer available" if someone else grabbed it.


I realize that but theres also a decline option I know an extra step


----------



## UberPasco

nighthawk398 said:


> I realize that but theres also a decline option I know an extra step


My point was that you don't have to decline. If you refresh it goes away also.


----------



## immedina

Any one from the humble TX warehouse seeing blocks on the new app


----------



## neontutors

got my first block after the new system. 2hour block. They had me go to another warehouse(pick up). that was around 40 minutes away. This warehouse actually had food stuffs. The one i always went to was just ups style packages. these were the packages you see on the app pic. These were all two hour must deliver time frame. I actually prefer this. Because i think they know you are coming. And they were all near. appeared around 4:40ish. For 6 to 8. Almost thought i was banned.


----------



## RGV

Got block for the next day.


----------



## immedina

RGV said:


> Got block for the next day.


Did it appear on the "check for available blocks" or the home screen


----------



## RGV

immedina said:


> Did it appear on the "check for available blocks" or the home screen


I appeared on "Check for available block". And, I accept without hesitation.


----------



## immedina

RGV said:


> I appeared on "Check for available block". And, I accept without hesitation.


Did you get a notification or were you already in the app refreshing it?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Young ST said:


> It's way easier to scan the TBA Barcode tho.....


Yeah I feel bad for that guy if he has been scanning the qr code this whole time.


----------



## RGV

immedina said:


> Did you get a notification or were you already in the app refreshing it?


Sorry for the late reply, I was not in the app, but when I click the Check For Available Block, a block appears.


----------



## immedina

RGV said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I was not in the app, but when I click the Check For Available Block, a block appears.


Thanks


----------



## konoplya

RGV said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I was not in the app, but when I click the Check For Available Block, a block appears.


was this at 10pm?


----------



## RGV

konoplya said:


> was this at 10pm?


Yes, 10am indeed.


----------



## gaj

Young ST said:


> that's what I thought at first.... then I realized tapping the screen will help focus and zoom in on the Barcode... it scans it really well now... have to use the long TBA Barcode now it's easier....
> 
> as far as scanning them in the morning omg what a cluster&%[email protected]!* couldn't tell which ones were scanned in and got about 300 red screen errors habab


You can still scan the QR code if you want. Seems barcode scanning is faster now though, and yes the "boop!" red screen thing even with successful scans is kind of annoying...

g


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Young ST said:


> It's way easier to scan the TBA Barcode tho.....





Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah I feel bad for that guy if he has been scanning the qr code this whole time.


Which one is the TBA barcode? The traditional barcode with vertical lines?

I don't know if there's any difference in time taken scanning one type of barcode over the other, I guess I'll try it out next block. Hell, I was just going by the training vids, they all tell you to scan the QR code.


----------



## gaj

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Which one is the TBA barcode? The traditional barcode with vertical lines?.


It is the one with the "TBA" number, har har.... yes, the traditional barcode on the bottom of the label. You will see there is a tracking number under it that always starts with "TBA", thus why it is called that...

g


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

gaj said:


> It is the one with the "TBA" number, har har.... yes, the traditional barcode on the bottom of the label. You will see there is a tracking number under it that always starts with "TBA", thus why it is called that...
> 
> g


Heh, never noticed it. All I ever look at is the QR code and address.


----------



## gaj

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Heh, never noticed it. All I ever look at is the QR code and address.




Also, if you call support for any reason they will ask you for the "TBA number" as well, fyi.

g


----------



## Htownflex

Man got to learn new system. I perfer 10pm rush.


----------



## konoplya

RGV said:


> Yes, 10am indeed.


are you in orange county, cali? its not 10 there yet


----------



## michaelb

QR code is fine, it's just personal preference. For me QR code scans faster and I can scan it upside down.


----------



## konoplya

michaelb said:


> QR code is fine, it's just personal preference. For me QR code scans faster and I can scan it upside down.


fyi, barcodes scan upside down too. i do it all the time. sometimes the damn thing won't scan at all so then i do the QR code.


----------



## GMan01

No 10 o'clock drop @ DFW8


----------



## neontutors

no 10 drop for austin either.


----------



## neontutors

One thing im not sure. When i did get my two hour block. earlier today. it said "based on your availability" something we offer. So is it safe to assume you will only get offers that fit your availability?


----------



## nighthawk398

^^^^^^ Right no more 10pm thought I said that earlier


----------



## nighthawk398

neontutors said:


> One thing im not sure. When i did get my two hour block. earlier today. it said "based on your availability" something we offer. So is it safe to assume you will only get offers that fit your availability?


nope I dont have any week days on my availability but still got offers for tomorrow during the day today


----------



## PhoenixFlex

neontutors said:


> One thing im not sure. When i did get my two hour block. earlier today. it said "based on your availability" something we offer. So is it safe to assume you will only get offers that fit your availability?


Reserved offers are based on your availability. Regular offers are the standard kind of blocks anyone can see and grab regardless of your availability schedule.


----------



## Htownflex

I guess the new just throws block randomized. I had an offer. Waited 30 min to accept itand it was no longer available. Got to stay checking the app..


----------



## RGV

konoplya said:


> are you in orange county, cali? its not 10 there yet


Yes, I'm in OC, California... DLA2 to be exact. With the new system, it is possible that you will catch a next day block before 10pm roll in.


----------



## konoplya

RGV said:


> Yes, I'm in OC, California... DLA2 to be exact. With the new system, it is possible that you will catch a next day block before 10pm roll in.


ah my bad, i misread your reply. i asked if you got it at 10pm and you said you got it for 10am, but not at 10pm tonight like normally. gotcha. yes, i got one like that yesterday too.


----------



## The Delivery Knight

New to amazon service here, located in Austin, TX.

A few questions before I actually fire up the app:

Can anyone in Austin provide the address or general location for the warehouse/fulfillment center here?

What is the difference between the two options: UTX2 and DAU1

I'll most likely be looking to work in the mornings into the afternoons.(from previous experience, lightest traffic, and I work my main job in the evenings/nights.)

Also, can I deliver on an Android through a wifi hotspot on my other phone(iPhone)? or will I have to transfer my sim card for the times I am delivering?

Thanks in Advance, you all seem very on top of things!


----------



## flex4bmw

2nd day on new update, still no 10pm blocks... i wonder if its still there on the old version


----------



## FlexDriver

The Delivery Knight said:


> New to amazon service here, located in Austin, TX.
> 
> A few questions before I actually fire up the app:
> 
> Can anyone in Austin provide the address or general location for the warehouse/fulfillment center here?
> 
> What is the difference between the two options: UTX2 and DAU1
> 
> I'll most likely be looking to work in the mornings into the afternoons.(from previous experience, lightest traffic, and I work my main job in the evenings/nights.)
> 
> Also, can I deliver on an Android through a wifi hotspot on my other phone(iPhone)? or will I have to transfer my sim card for the times I am delivering?
> 
> Thanks in Advance, you all seem very on top of things!


What is the difference between the two options: UTX2 and DAU1
*U= Prime, D=.com*
I'll most likely be looking to work in the mornings into the afternoons.(from previous experience, lightest traffic, and I work my main job in the evenings/nights.)
*OK*
Also, can I deliver on an Android through a wifi hotspot on my other phone(iPhone)? or will I have to transfer my sim card for the times I am delivering?
*Using hotsopt is PITA, but still usable! Use Android if it NOT a big deal 4U

Also.............. read thru the forums to learn more about it!*


----------



## flex4bmw

the way my scanning works is you dnt even have to put the barcode inside the new box, you will notice there's a green straight line thats barely visible, if you ran that to the barcode it would scan fine. i think thats the reason we get so many of the red error while scanning because the green line is above the box, & we normally try to position the barcode inside the box, so the green line is pointing to the other barcode up top which is not the TBA.

also you get notifications that your app log you out for inactivity

has anyone read thru TOAs & maybe found there's something new to it? i just dont like reading those things

just my observations with the new update


----------



## FlexDriver

flex4bmw said:


> the way my scanning works is you dnt even have to put the barcode inside the new box, you will notice there's a green straight line thats barely visible, if you ran that to the barcode it would scan fine. i think thats the reason we get so many of the red error while scanning because the green line is above the box, & we normally try to position the barcode inside the box, so the green line is pointing to the other barcode up top which is not the TBA.
> 
> also you get notifications that your app log you out for inactivity
> 
> has anyone read thru TOAs & maybe found there's something new to it? i just dont like reading those things
> 
> just my observations with the new update


aren't you forgetting something, OK I will do it for you
*//end rant*


----------



## Young ST

michaelb said:


> QR code is fine, it's just personal preference. For me QR code scans faster and I can scan it upside down.


yeah it wasn't for me before I learned to tap the screen...

anyway the TBA long barcode will also scan sideways... I tried it yesterday the little rectangle box on the screen found the barcode and rotated and scanned it was kinda cool lol


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

GMan01 said:


> No 10 o'clock drop @ DFW8


Have you seen any morning blocks drop at all for DFW8? Been watching it almost non stop since around 5pm yesterday and haven't seen a single block.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

_"for the following day will be released up to 24 hours before the block time instead of *just* at 10 p.m. the night before"_
When I re-read the email, it appears that we would also see blocks at 10PM, however when I checked I saw nothing. 
I was able to get my block for the next day after my shift, I also showed blocks around the time I liked right before my shift, but the times were only 3 hours so I waited... 
I don't know if I'm liking this change yet, but so far I haven't missed a block; but I'm checking the app *WAY* more then I would like too!


----------



## MoMoney$

Htownflex said:


> I guess the new just throws block randomized. I had an offer. Waited 30 min to accept itand it was no longer available. Got to stay checking the app..


That was a normal offer sent to everyone. Reserved offers are released on Fridays only per email.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> fyi, barcodes scan upside down too. i do it all the time. sometimes the damn thing won't scan at all so then i do the QR code.


Ya barcode scans from further away. I only use QR when the long bar code is faded or disfigured from someone being rough with the package. Barcode is quicker normally.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> 2nd day on new update, still no 10pm blocks... i wonder if its still there on the old version


Our warehouse doesnt do 10 pm anymore. They drop them early in the morning. I got my last one at 530 for 8 am. then a second four hour at 11 for 12 pm


----------



## konoplya

I advise to anyone that used to get 10 pm blocks and now can't because of this update, to email flex and give them feedback like the email said. as of right now this gig is not worth it since I'm not gonna spend all day wasting my time being glued to the phone. I did that pretty much all day yesterday and for nothing. they don't even have notifications anymore, oh but I got a notification in the middle of the night that I got signed out from the app. amazing.

they're gonna lose a lot of good drivers over this. good luck to you all.


----------



## username123

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Have you seen any morning blocks drop at all for DFW8? Been watching it almost non stop since around 5pm yesterday and haven't seen a single block.


I was wondering the same thing. I only found 5pm or later ones and they are horrible always making me drive far, but I picked up Saturday morning block about 20 minutes ago 9 to 1. I hope they send out more morning/afternoon blocks for weekdays.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> I advise to anyone that used to get 10 pm blocks and now can't because of this update, to email flex and give them feedback like the email said. as of right now this gig is not worth it since I'm not gonna spend all day wasting my time being glued to the phone. I did that pretty much all day yesterday and for nothing. they don't even have notifications anymore, oh but I got a notification in the middle of the night that I got signed out from the app. amazing.
> 
> they're gonna lose a lot of good drivers over this. good luck to you all.


I 100% agree with you, I would suggest you to start a thread for feedback request, I have already sent mine.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

FlexDriver said:


> I 100% agree with you, I would suggest you to start a thread for feedback request, I have already sent mine.


I also agree, I wrote them two emails so far about it. Amazons response was along the lines of "I'm sorry your not happy."
But it's a start right!


----------



## neontutors

Our warehouse used to know white altima and blue toyota. I guess i will just be a memory now. lol. I would literally go every day all day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> I advise to anyone that used to get 10 pm blocks and now can't because of this update, to email flex and give them feedback like the email said. as of right now this gig is not worth it since I'm not gonna spend all day wasting my time being glued to the phone. I did that pretty much all day yesterday and for nothing. they don't even have notifications anymore, oh but I got a notification in the middle of the night that I got signed out from the app. amazing.
> 
> they're gonna lose a lot of good drivers over this. good luck to you all.


 Have to agree, this setup makes me appreciate the 10pm grab a little better! And I wasn't a big fan of it. I was hopeful this would be a "better" system but obviously it's not so good. Keep in mind if you're in LA or a very busy area it won't change much and might in fact work well for some, but only for a little while. Once you're ramped up and they keep onboarding, you'll feel the pinch! But for areas with much more competition and fewer blocks, it's a big FAIL!

Yeh, about the notice at 3:20 am.......I thought I had it setup so it wouldn't log me out in the middle of the night and "possibly" get notification if they released blocks at the ungodly hour of 3am....well got that notification too and grabbed my phone thinking it was a notification of open blocks?! NOPE! Just a notification I was logged out??


----------



## neontutors

I got a ping around that time. When i checked my phone. nothing. So did it log me back in and out.


----------



## FlexDriver

There are some positives in this update like scanning and refreshing but scheduling which is the life line of this whole gig is been horribly designed.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Vmiyoshi said:


> I don't know if I'm liking this change yet, but so far I haven't missed a block; but I'm checking the app *WAY* more then I would like too!


*The new update is turning us into phone slaves checking non stop.*

---


konoplya said:


> I advise to anyone that used to get 10 pm blocks and now can't because of this update, to email flex and give them feedback like the email said. as of right now this gig is not worth it since I'm not gonna spend all day wasting my time being glued to the phone. I did that pretty much all day yesterday and for nothing. they don't even have notifications anymore, oh but I got a notification in the middle of the night that I got signed out from the app. amazing.
> 
> they're gonna lose a lot of good drivers over this. good luck to you all.


*I agree. I've been checking since I ended my block yesterday. Non-stop refreshing. The one time I left my phone (to take shower) a notification came and the block(s) were gone when I checked. That was after 3 hrs of checking. Checked all last night constantly hitting "CHECK FOR AVAILABLE BLOCKS" then going back to home and clicking again. Was non stop checking even while at my favorite bar drinking a beer at which I could not just relax and enjoy my beverage or talk with my friends. Constantly checking while driving (which is not safe). Checking non stop until I went to sleep around 11pm. Could not even enjoy watching TV or just relax. Been up since 5:40am this morning checking non stop and and although I did see a 9am block shy of 7am, someone beat me to it by a millisecond. As soon as I hit ACCEPT, it stated the block was no longer available. With this update, I feel like you can't leave your phone until you get a block. I have not checked my email, social media accounts or done anything else on my phone but check for a block as now every second counts. Even my wife asked is this all I'm going to be doing now. With today being a holiday for my wife and son, I'm calling it quits for day and just enjoy time with my family.

I am hoping I will get some assigned blocks this afternoon. My only goal was to get at least 5 four hour blocks a week. That's all I need. If I don't get anything assigned, I just might hang this up and apply for the Amazon warehouse since they are still hiring. I have a life and cannot change it by just checking this app 24/7. It's ridiculous! *


----------



## FlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> *The new update is turning us into phone slaves checking non stop.
> I agree. It's ridiculous! *


Updates comes and goes, BUT................ if you become employee of the Amazon warehouse you will loose the participation in this program.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> *The new update is turning us into phone slaves checking non stop.*
> 
> ---
> 
> *I agree. I've been checking since I ended my block yesterday. Non-stop refreshing. The one time I left my phone (to take shower) a notification came and the block(s) were gone when I checked. That was after 3 hrs of checking. Checked all last night constantly hitting "CHECK FOR AVAILABLE BLOCKS" then going back to home and clicking again. Was non stop checking even while at my favorite bar drinking a beer at which I could not just relax and enjoy my beverage or talk with my friends. Constantly checking while driving (which is not safe). Checking non stop until I went to sleep around 11pm. Could not even enjoy watching TV or just relax. Been up since 5:40am this morning checking non stop and and although I did see a 9am block shy of 7am, someone beat me to it by a millisecond. As soon as I hit ACCEPT, it stated the block was no longer available. With this update, I feel like you can't leave your phone until you get a block. I have not checked my email, social media accounts or done anything else on my phone but check for a block as now every second counts. Even my wife asked is this all I'm going to be doing now. With today being a holiday for my wife and son, I'm calling it quits for day and just enjoy time with my family.
> 
> I am hoping I will get some assigned blocks this afternoon. My only goal was to get at least 5 four hour blocks a week. That's all I need. If I don't get anything assigned, I just might hang this up and apply for the Amazon warehouse since they are still hiring. I have a life and cannot change it by just checking this app 24/7. It's ridiculous! *


 I believe you're not alone feeling such frustration. Although it's not as if it wasn't a frustrating setup before but this amps that up! I now pee one handed, driving while refreshing, cooking bacon while naked and refreshing....... and other forms of dangerous stupidity! I think i'm developing repetitive finger syndrome, my thumbs are growing biceps! I'm suing!  They really put some shit in this crack as i'm feeling more and more like an addict and I thought I was off the stuff! 

The only saving grace for this setup is if they do more scheduling.....and I highly doubt it.


----------



## neontutors

can confirm austin and sa tx. 10am. just now released blocks for tomorrow. i missed the 4. but grabbed the two hour blocks. one for now and for tomorrow. will come back and post more details.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

neontutors said:


> I got a ping around that time. When i checked my phone. nothing. So did it log me back in and out.


 Not sure why some were logged out and some not? It actually wasn't a full logout as I only had to enter my password. Typically it's a complete relaunch with user and password. So, something changed there. 
Anyone figure out if we are logged out every 2 hours or so of inactivity like before? Maybe they changed to a single auto logout around 3am since we all saw the same thing?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

FlexDriver said:


> Updates comes and goes, BUT................ if you become employee of the Amazon warehouse you will loose the participation in this program.


I know, but can't be glued to my phone. I think since yesterday I spent at least 10 hours checking the app. Looks like no work for today although I just grabbed a 9am block for tomorrow that just popped up. At least I can enjoy family time now for today and no longer need to check the app.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I believe you're not alone feeling such frustration. Although it's not as if it wasn't a frustrating setup before but this amps that up! I now pee one handed, driving while refreshing, cooking bacon while naked and refreshing....... and other forms of dangerous stupidity! I think i'm developing repetitive finger syndrome, my thumbs are growing biceps! I'm suing!  They really put some shit in this crack as i'm feeling more and more like an addict and I thought I was off the stuff!
> 
> The only saving grace for this setup is if they do more scheduling.....and I highly doubt it.


Yeah, for me it will come down to scheduling. If I get nothing scheduled for next week then I am going to apply for warehouse job. I've been doing this for three weeks with a perfect record (delivering way under allotted time, never bringing packages back, warehouse employees know me by name). It's just not worth checking this app non stop for 8-10 hrs for a 4 hour block. Factor in that time and stress, then it makes the gig unbearable.


----------



## Shangsta

I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


----------



## Whywork

There gonna make people start doing some shady shit to get blocks


----------



## Young ST

Just got a block for tomorrow.... Didnt get an alert or anything so when I opened the app the offers were there.... 4 different times for tomorrow... Grabbed one.... But now I wont be able to grab a block for today? I dunno.... And also they didnt do the 12pm scheduling for next week yet....


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Shangsta said:


> I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


How did you do that? When I got the update notice the other day, it stated I MUST do the the update to continue to keep delivering.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> How did you do that? When I got the update notice the other day, it stated I MUST do the the update to continue to keep delivering.


 Older versions have the ability to circumvent the auto update. Been discussed and explained many times......where???? Probably buried in the monster thread. Won't do much good though, old versions are buggy and it will only work for a short time.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


I tried the older version but as soon as I try to grab the block it gives error, pl tell me what version you are using. You can PM me if you are not comfortable giving here. TIA


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok....also putting it out there. Playing with a couple apps that can easily be found on google play. An auto refresher and an app that keeps an app active or alive. Little success but needs some tweaking. Works to keep the app active and auto launching. 

Amazon wants to make a moving target, i'll give them a moving target!

App names are "auto reloader" and the other "autostart and stay".

Have fun!


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok....also putting it out there. Playing with a couple apps that can easily be found on google play. An auto refresher and an app that keeps an app active or alive. Little success but needs some tweaking. Works to keep the app active and auto launching.
> 
> Amazon wants to make a moving target, i'll give them a moving target!
> 
> App names are "XXXXXXX" and the other "XXXXX and XXXX".
> 
> Have fun!


Giving these apps publicly will NOT harm Amazon, it will harm us, more and more people will learn that resulting less and less chances of getting a block and more and more competition. Pl remove the names ASAP


----------



## nighthawk398

pulling down on the white screen does refresh , I just did it now and there was shift there and then it was gone


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> Giving these apps publicly will NOT harm Amazon, it will harm us, more and more people will learn that resulting less and less chances of getting a block and more and more competition. Pl remove the names ASAP


 These are basic external apps that simply mimic what a human would do. I have no intention of removing the names because of your opinion. 
They may have zero use to most but could be usable to make life easier for myself or others. I'm happy to let it play out if there is any value.


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> These are basic external apps that simply mimic what a human would do. I have no intention of removing the names because of your opinion.
> They may have zero use to most but could be usable to make life easier for myself or others. I'm happy to let it play out if there is any value.


I was expecting that attitude from you!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> I was expecting that attitude from you!


 Glad to hear you didn't set your expectations too high!


----------



## neontutors

Ok im back @ exactly 10 am. I saw 4 blocks available. one 1hour for now. And a two hour for tomorrow. My old warehouse had a 4 hour block. But i did not click it. cuz it overlapped. But i snapped seconds later. That i should of grabbed them all. And then see which ones i should drop if any. WEll i could use a break from that warehouse. Where i get 40-60 daily. And some assholes get one bag. And those 40-60 are 3 hour or 4 hours. And they know me by name. which i find annoying. cuz they do not single anyone else out by name.


----------



## nighthawk398

I just saw a 2 hr pop up 230pm to 430pm today no thanks


----------



## Dawn Tower

I was talking to someone yesterday who is about to cancel her Prime membership because the terrible service she's received through Logistics. Amazon is shooting itself in the foot by disenfranchising it's regular drivers, onboarding new people constantly, and not weeding out bad drivers. I've barely worked the past few weeks, and I am an excellent driver. Making it difficult to get blocks is going to send people who know their value to other services, and leaving folks who don't care about "customer expectations".


----------



## flex4bmw

Why can't they use the same system as reserved, just make the expirations like a couple minutes(enough time for us to think it over) before it pushes to the next one(that way no blocks stealing), & make a set time for it like it used to be, & a limit like 2 hrs.(so we know when to stop fishing) & make it like a roll out, this is for the next day shifts if you weren't scheduled.


----------



## FlexDriver

Dawn Tower said:


> I was talking to someone yesterday who is about to cancel her Prime membership because the terrible service she's received through Logistics. Amazon is shooting itself in the foot by disenfranchising it's regular drivers, onboarding new people constantly, and not weeding out bad drivers. I've barely worked the past few weeks, and I am an excellent driver. Making it difficult to get blocks is going to send people who know their value to other services, and leaving folks who don't care about "customer expectations".


Companies hate Trade Unions, Expensive Full time employees w/benefits and now even regular employees. The terms Crowd-sourcing and Outsourcing is the new form of greed from corporations. Unfortunately,......................... love it or leave it!
They think that they have made the entire process so simple that *anyone .............. I mean anyone *can do it, hell with them, if you are good, bad or ugly (in my case). No expertise needed w-h-a-t s-o e-v-e-r............... period!


----------



## soypana

I just found out if you accept a block from the offers and if you forfeit it, you can't pick it again like before. It will disappear for you but it will be available to other people.


----------



## konoplya

nighthawk398 said:


> pulling down on the white screen does refresh , I just did it now and there was shift there and then it was gone


you can even just tap the screen without pulling. it will refresh


----------



## hapygirl

I am frustrated. I was ALWAYS able to pick up shifts at 10pm when I wanted to work the next day. Yesterday I was on my phone all day trying to pick one up and again today. ugh. I do have a life...or at least I did.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> you can even just tap the screen without pulling. it will refresh


Pulling down the screen is for iPhone only. I have both.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Las Vegas area - Grabbed a 4 hour block for tomorrow morning at 8:30. 

It was about 1pm when I booked it, and it was the second time I checked offers tab today. There weren't any offers around noon when I first checked. 

This is my 3rd block in 5 days which is the busiest I've been able to get myself so far. I will be a very happy camper with 5 blocks a week. 

I'm interested to see the pre-schedule release today with the new updates, hoping to get alot more scheduled blocks.


----------



## Whywork

When does the schedule come out


----------



## jester121

Noon Friday around here.


----------



## Whywork

Where's round there


----------



## Whywork

I'm starting to worry I used to get a block a day now I can't get anything I got kids I can't just be fishing for blocks all day I like the ten drop let me plan my day if I wanted to work I worked this shit makes me a slave to this bullshit why don't they just hire a full time crew then because this is bullshit


----------



## konoplya

Whywork said:


> I'm starting to worry I used to get a block a day now I can't get anything I got kids I can't just be fishing for blocks all day I like the ten drop let me plan my day if I wanted to work I worked this shit makes me a slave to this bullshit why don't they just hire a full time crew then because this is bullshit


i suggest you give your feedback to their support. anything helps. they need to hear this.


----------



## GMan01

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Have you seen any morning blocks drop at all for DFW8? Been watching it almost non stop since around 5pm yesterday and haven't seen a single block.


Nothing


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Still no scheduled/reserved/whatever drop here, at 4:15PM. Usually it hit by 1PM or before.


----------



## GMan01

Anybody get any pre-schedule today


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

GMan01 said:


> Nothing


I was able to get a 9am block this morning, at 820am! After waking up on the hour every hour looking. Finished early and the gods shined down and I picked up another 4 hour block at 1pm after 2 hours sitting in my car fishing. And I thought I hated the 10pm drops before this.. This is not sustainable.


----------



## yucklyftline

I updated the app yesterday. I wonder if those with the last version of the app have had any success with scheduling today.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

GMan01 said:


> Anybody get any pre-schedule today


Also, no prescheduled given for me yet.


----------



## yucklyftline

Was just offered 2 scheduled blocks


----------



## flex4bmw

no "reserved" for me either was fishing half the day & wondered why im not getting any even though there should be according to the WH managers, i got tired & went home. then i realize maybe my capped is up, so i check & found out i'm at 38hrs. & just now 3 blocks for 2 hrs.(night shift 530p-8p) which i refused/ignored but kept getting offered to me while im at home, that figures i guess...

now im just hoping i could pick up for next day
also someone link me the previous version if you could

according to them they'd released by afternoon & you can decide in the evening, so no specific time unlike before its by 12noon. for the "reserved"

/end rant


----------



## Bikehandlebars

GMan01 said:


> Anybody get any pre-schedule today


Nothing here yet in Las Vegas - 5:13pm


----------



## flex4bmw

check your calendar, if the grey dots are still there for next week then it hasn't come yet, if they gone & no orange ones then you didnt get scheduled

edit-
just now i got 1 offer for sunday & thats it! wow... also i have to accept within 1 minute i thought 24hrs... & there's goes the notification a tad bit late


----------



## Bikehandlebars

That was werid, schedule came out right after I posted. 

I got one 4 hour block on Monday, I was hoping more would be offered with the new system. 

Back to the fishing grind.


----------



## username123

I got nothing for next week. This is bad. They took away 10pm and giving me nothing for reserved spot.


----------



## silentguy

flex4bmw said:


> Mine didn't crash at 10pm last night but no blocks, but this morning which I have a 8am shift, a block released at 7a for tomorrow for 7a shift, which is exactly 24hrs. ahead...
> 
> Also with new update, how are you guys refreshing, I know if you tap on offers screen it somehow "refresh" but the spinning circle doesn't quite spin fully. the way I refresh is it going back to home tab then check for blocks button.


I tap the 3 bars and then tap Offers on the left. 
I don't use the orange button


----------



## FlexGuyJim

FlexGuyJim said:


> looks like schedules are dropping in L.A. area...just received my 1st Reserved shift for next week. 1 4hr block Tuesday morning. wow...this is going to make the no 10pm drop very interesting!
> i guess we'll all just have to figure out the daily spread of drops in our own markets....





FlexGuyJim said:


> and yes, the new notification is way behind the hit to the Offers screen....i had already noticed and accepted my 1 Reserved Offer for next week and even went back to the calendar to check on the greys, when I finally heard my Reserve schedule notification...a good 1-2 minute delay.


----------



## neontutors

I guess they got tired of people making a living off this. I know its just a part time job. but dayumn I got my first reserve. Just one 2 hour block next friday. thats just too ****y amazon.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

flex4bmw said:


> no "reserved" for me either was fishing half the day & wondered why im not getting any even though there should be according to the WH managers, i got tired & went home. then i realize maybe my capped is up, so i check & found out i'm at 38hrs. & just now 3 blocks for 2 hrs.(night shift 530p-8p) which i refused/ignored but kept getting offered to me while im at home, that figures i guess...
> 
> now im just hoping i could pick up for next day
> also someone link me the previous version if you could
> 
> according to them they'd released by afternoon & you can decide in the evening, so no specific time unlike before its by 12noon. for the "reserved"


Same thing today, shifts for tomorrow didn't show up 'til 1pm, grabbed a 10:30am. With that 10:30am shift added to my cap this week it put me at 38hrs so I couldn't see any shifts given out to today if they were more than two hours. Fished for about an hour then 30 minutes after I quit trying, planning to eat the 2 hours I still could work I stumbled onto a 2hr block for 5pm at 3pm. Took a 30 minute nap hit the warehouse, was out of there before 5pm and finished the run before 6:15. About 50 miles total but easy run.

If in the end EVERYONE ends up with this version of the app, for safety's sake they should end up back at the 10pm or some set time for next day drops, it makes no sense otherwise. As for the reserved shifts, at 8:09pm got an alert and there was exactly ONE offer, next Friday. Nothing new there.

Should max out the 40hr max from Sunday to Saturday thing with the 4hr block in the morning. That will put me at 25 for the pay period through Saturday. Will see if I can work more than 40 hours for the pay period if I can get 16hrs from Sun-Tues.

Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## neontutors

I just like to point out. I have not received any notifications since the app "upgrade". Only that one time where i heard it ping to log me in and out.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

neontutors said:


> I just like to point out. I have not received any notifications since the app "upgrade". Only that one time where i heard it ping to log me in and out.


I have been in the pilot program for this upgrade for a few weeks and I concur I almost NEVER get notifications now, and I have never gotten a reserved offer. (No 10pm blocks for some time now either). I heard they are making reserved offers more available to newer drivers so they can gain some experience before the holiday rush.


----------



## konoplya

neontutors said:


> I just like to point out. I have not received any notifications since the app "upgrade". Only that one time where i heard it ping to log me in and out.


i haven't had notifications in months. the only time i got notification was last night, like you, when the app logged me out. very useful feature.


----------



## hapygirl

GMan01 said:


> Anybody get any pre-schedule today


The pre schedule came out around 615 az time fore me today. I got 1 reserved block for the week.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

hapygirl said:


> The pre schedule came out around 615 az time fore me today. I got 1 reserved block for the week.


Are you in Phoenix? Sky harbor or tolleson? And are you new to this, if I can ask? I'm wondering if it's true that newer drivers are getting the reserved offers.


----------



## hapygirl

PhoenixFlex said:


> Are you in Phoenix? Sky harbor or tolleson? And are you new to this, if I can ask? I'm wondering if it's true that newer drivers are getting the reserved offers.


I drive in Tucson. I have been doing this for about 2 months (when same day delivery started for Tucson). I have been scheduled for 2 shifts. I just pick up blocks when I am able...which has been hella hard since the update


----------



## PhoenixFlex

hapygirl said:


> I drive in Tucson. I have been doing this for about 2 months (when same day delivery started for Tucson). I have been scheduled for 2 shifts. I just pick up blocks when I am able...which has been hella hard since the update


Yeah I hear ya. Thanks for the info. I didn't know flex was in Tucson.


----------



## Htownflex

Same thing. Preschedule shift for next wednes. I got it around 8. They want more control over drivers


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Well... once again no reserved shifts for next week! WTF!?!? Just applied for a warehouse job and hope I get it. Might as well work for 8 hours and get paid vs. refreshing the phone for 8 hours and getting nothing.


----------



## RGV

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Well... once again no reserved shifts for next week! WTF!?!? Just applied for a warehouse job and hope I get it. Might as well work for 8 hours and get paid vs. refreshing the phone for 8 hours and getting nothing.


I too applied a few week ago, and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## miauber1x831

So after hours on the Offers page I finally saw an advance offer for a block tomorrow morning. I clicked accept and got the green "Success! You accepted this block" message. Then I go to my calendar and it does not indicate that I have the block, nor on the home screen. WTF!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> So after hours on the Offers page I finally saw an advance offer for a block tomorrow morning. I clicked accept and got the green "Success! You accepted this block" message. Then I go to my calendar and it does not indicate that I have the block, nor on the home screen. WTF!!


 Log out and log back in. I just had the same thing happen.

I was using the refresh script but can't confirm it worked as it happened so fast.

Well.....looks like they release exactly 24hours in advance. Now the problem.....we'll be on a route when they release the blocks for monday!? Nice work amazon!


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Log out and log back in. I just had the same thing happen.
> 
> I was using the refresh script but can't confirm it worked as it happened so fast.
> 
> Well.....looks like they release exactly 24hours in advance. Now the problem.....we'll be on a route when they release the blocks for monday!? Nice work amazon!


It's showing now! Thanks! Yeah, looks like we'll only be able to get advance morning blocks every other day. Still better than no work at all.

I got an e-mail the other day about them offering the drivers at our warehouse the opportunity to relocate to the Doral warehouse, which I personally won't be doing, but I imagine that should free up some blocks for us in the future.


----------



## Basmati

If you aren't going to use the transfer can you please send me the link?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> It's showing now! Thanks! Yeah, looks like we'll only be able to get advance morning blocks every other day. Still better than no work at all.
> 
> I got an e-mail the other day about them offering the drivers at our warehouse the opportunity to relocate to the Doral warehouse, which I personally won't be doing, but I imagine that should free up some blocks for us in the future.


 Yep....that's what it looks like. Curbs the ability to work consecutive days. Guess i'll have to try and see if it's possible to be looking for an open block while were doing a route? Honestly, never did it before. 
Will be nice to put the phone down now! 
I got that email too but also no interest, much too far for me and I have no desire to do 100% miami routes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> If you aren't going to use the transfer can you please send me the link?


 I haven't heard back from the other driver or I would have sent mine to you already. Has to be done by tomorrow the 13th.


----------



## miauber1x831

Basmati said:


> If you aren't going to use the transfer can you please send me the link?


I'll send you mine. Just trying to figure out how to DM on this forum.


----------



## miauber1x831

Sent.


----------



## danadiana

For the first time I got a 3 hr shift in the morning at Coppell, it's always been 4 hr blocks. But they gave me 45 packages, which is on the low side of what a 4 hr block used to be. So Amazon has created an atmosphere where it's so hard to get blocks they know we'll take anything they offer. I can deliver 45 packages in 3 hrs, so maybe they're wise now to those of us that very rarely use the whole 4 hours to deliver on a 4 hour block.

So that means if you get a 4 hour block now it's going to be 70 packages or more


----------



## miauber1x831

A couple weeks ago I was checking the app and saw a 3 hr block which I decided not to take. Checked again 10 seconds later and saw a 4 hr block for the same time. When I got to the warehouse there were only about 8 of us for that shift and the blue vest asked us to let him know which of us had the 4 hour blocks. Ended up being 13 packages that took me 2.5 hours.


----------



## miauber1x831

miauber1x831 said:


> Sent.


I was just thinking. Is the survey tied to my account?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I was just thinking. Is the survey tied to my account?


 I just clicked on my survey link but couldn't tell if it had an identifier? 
I would assume if it's linked to a specific email address, which would be the only identifier I can think of then basmati should not be able to open it?

I would also guess you have to do through the process of clearing the app data and selecting the new location to complete it.


----------



## Basmati

I guarantee it isn't tied to your account. Same as when you initially apply it isn't tied to your email address. They just send you a link which is good for one application. 
When I was first trying to get signed up with Amazon, I sent the initial application with my wife's info and another with my info. They never replied to my email address but they did invite my wife to sign up. I used the link they sent her and put in all my info, including my email address, and got signed up no problem.


----------



## Whywork

This is so stupid why did they get rid of this this changes everything didn't get scheduled can't get a block wtf did Amazon just **** over there loyal drivers


----------



## Young ST

I just got a block for tomorrow morning... no alert or anything just happened to check the offers...

Had a 4 hr block today was 17 stops... done in 1:30mins.... they called it a ND route? Not Delivered? they gave that to me then they said they were all caught up... I assume they moved onto the routes for today... all mine were late stops...

So they turned a night 3 hr block into a morning 4hr block because it gets dark early now???? just guessing


----------



## Bygosh

Does anyone know if logistics/prime now is in Sacramento? I've checked that website with the whse locations but I'm still unsure.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Young ST said:


> I just got a block for tomorrow morning... no alert or anything just happened to check the offers...
> 
> Had a 4 hr block today was 17 stops... done in 1:30mins.... they called it a ND route? Not Delivered? they gave that to me then they said they were all caught up... I assume they moved onto the routes for today... all mine were late stops...
> 
> So they turned a night 3 hr block into a morning 4hr block because it gets dark early now???? just guessing


Was tomorrow mornings block you got just inside the 24hr release? ie, block time 6:30am tomorrow and you grabbed it at 6:45am today? thanks!...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Bygosh said:


> Does anyone know if logistics/prime now is in Sacramento? I've checked that website with the whse locations but I'm still unsure.


 Flex website says opportunities available in sacramento. https://flex.amazon.com/about&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Young ST

FlexGuyJim said:


> Was tomorrow mornings block you got just inside the 24hr release? ie, block time 6:30am tomorrow and you grabbed it at 6:45am today? thanks!...


Nope got it at 11am... they have been coming in around 1230pm past 2 days...I picked 630... they had 7 and 730... trying to double up tomorrow haven't been able to since the new update


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Young ST said:


> Nope got it at 11am... they have been coming in around 1230pm past 2 days...I picked 630... they had 7 and 730... trying to double up tomorrow haven't been able to since the new update


got it...thanks!

Just trying to figure out the new drop schedule. My WH use to drop nearly 100 9:00/9:30am 4hr blocks every night at 10pm like clock work...and they still would all be gone within seconds but at least knew when the grab started.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

danadiana said:


> For the first time I got a 3 hr shift in the morning at Coppell, it's always been 4 hr blocks. But they gave me 45 packages, which is on the low side of what a 4 hr block used to be. So Amazon has created an atmosphere where it's so hard to get blocks they know we'll take anything they offer. I can deliver 45 packages in 3 hrs, so maybe they're wise now to those of us that very rarely use the whole 4 hours to deliver on a 4 hour block.
> 
> So that means if you get a 4 hour block now it's going to be 70 packages or more


Car is currently loaded with 71 packages for today's 4 hour block. Wish me luck.

EDIT:
today was my closest call, only finishing with 10 minutes to spare. I didn't leave the warehouse untill 9:15 for my 8:30 block though. I had all my packages scanned in and ready to go at like 8:40, however the vests needed me to verify I had a certain package that wasn't showing up as scanned. Of course this package was buried deep in the bottom of the 70 package pile up in my backseat.

On top of that I had another set back where I couldn't access a gated complex, so I just hopped the wall and ran with the package. This set me back probably an extra 15-20 min. I would rather drop the package then need to bring it back afterwards.

All in all I'm glad I finished ontime.

EDIT 2: 
Yesssss just got a block for tomorrow at 8:30am! 4 days in a row, counting tomorrow and Mondays already booked, I'm stoked!


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

danadiana said:


> For the first time I got a 3 hr shift in the morning at Coppell, it's always been 4 hr blocks. But they gave me 45 packages, which is on the low side of what a 4 hr block used to be. So Amazon has created an atmosphere where it's so hard to get blocks they know we'll take anything they offer. I can deliver 45 packages in 3 hrs, so maybe they're wise now to those of us that very rarely use the whole 4 hours to deliver on a 4 hour block.
> 
> So that means if you get a 4 hour block now it's going to be 70 packages or more


Ya I heard a worker ask today if I had seen the 3 hour morning blocks and I looked at her so confused? I got a 4 hour luckily this morning and it was only 56 packages but I have noticed my 3 hours I pickup getting longer and longer in recent days. Do you know when they drop the morning blocks for coppell? So far I've only got my morning blocks by hovering the app starting at 7:30 the morning of.


----------



## Whywork

When are drops outbinout in vegasVegas


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

After scanning my packages this morning, I noticed almost half were marked "late". The warehouse worker laughed it off then told me that they had TWELVE routes that did not go out yesterday. I was like what? I did not work yesterday and would have loved to take one of those routes. Wonder if the app update screwed the warehouse logistics as well.

Almost every Flex driver was on rant this morning about the update complaining to the warehouse workers. Not one person in my line this morning got a reserved block for the next work week too. 

Be warned on this situation I had today:

One of my marked late deliveries was to a Sushi Restaurant and when I drove up it was closed. It was my 4th stop. I marked it as undelivered, but I knew I was going to try again as a last stop. Well, after I finished all my drops, I go back to retry the delivery and all was good. They were open for lunch and I delivered the packaged. With it being my final stop, I did not get the finished message screen, but the app wanted me to go back to the warehouse. I look at my itinerary and all deliveries are made, but shows the warehouse as a final stop (as if I am taking the package back). I call support and sorry a** support said to send feedback through the app, but I could not access the feedback arrow (grayed out). So, I end up driving back to the warehouse instead of going straight home and when I got the warehouse and clicked I arrived, I got the route finished message. I tell the warehouse what happened and they tell me I should never come back to the warehouse if I have everything delivered. Then I said, it would not "complete" the route for me unless I came. Everyone just shrugging their shoulders saying how that is messed up since I wasted my time and gas going back the warehouse (that was the blue vests words). If this happens again, I am going just to the itinerary list and skip the stop and select the one after it instead of marking undelivered and doing a retry. 

I did get block for tomorrow morning (checking while driving), but still jumping ship if I land a warehouse job.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

RGV said:


> I too applied a few week ago, and haven't heard anything yet.


I'm sure it's going to take a little time. I would not doubt they get hundreds of applications a day. I see you are in OC, so did you apply for Buena Park? I heard a new facility is being built out in Irvine too. The IE has multiple posts everyday for San Bernardino, Moreno Valley, and Eastvale. Started seeing Riverside too which is the Flex location for distribution, but I rather work in fulfillment where the pace is faster.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> After scanning my packages this morning, I noticed almost half were marked "late". The warehouse worker laughed it off then told me that they had TWELVE routes that did not go out yesterday. I was like what? I did not work yesterday and would have loved to take one of those routes. Wonder if the app update screwed the warehouse logistics as well.
> 
> Almost every Flex driver was on rant this morning about the update complaining to the warehouse workers. Not one person in my line this morning got a reserved block for the next work week too.
> 
> Be warned on this situation I had today:
> 
> One of my marked late deliveries was to a Sushi Restaurant and when I drove up it was closed. It was my 4th stop. I marked it as undelivered, but I knew I was going to try again as a last stop. Well, after I finished all my drops, I go back to retry the delivery and all was good. They were open for lunch and I delivered the packaged. With it being my final stop, I did not get the finished message screen, but the app wanted me to go back to the warehouse. I look at my itinerary and all deliveries are made, but shows the warehouse as a final stop (as if I am taking the package back). I call support and sorry a** support said to send feedback through the app, but I could not access the feedback arrow (grayed out). So, I end up driving back to the warehouse instead of going straight home and when I got the warehouse and clicked I arrived, I got the route finished message. I tell the warehouse what happened and they tell me I should never come back to the warehouse if I have everything delivered. Then I said, it would not "complete" the route for me unless I came. Everyone just shrugging their shoulders saying how that is messed up since I wasted my time and gas going back the warehouse (that was the blue vests words). If this happens again, I am going just to the itinerary list and skip the stop and select the one after it instead of marking undelivered and doing a retry.
> 
> I did get block for tomorrow morning (checking while driving), but still jumping ship if I land a warehouse job.


You can mark on the app that you're at the address but GPS isn't working and it should finish the route from there. Been doing that for weeks every time this happens and no problems.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> You can mark on the app that you're at the address but GPS isn't working and it should finish the route from there. Been doing that for weeks every time this happens and no problems.


I was looking for that option, but it was not there. I even rebooted my phone too, but kept me going back to the warehouse.


----------



## flex4bmw

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I was looking for that option, but it was not there. I even rebooted my phone too, but kept me going back to the warehouse.


Make sure you navigate then end route then tap the question mark then it should be able to use that option.


----------



## Shangsta

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> If this happens again, I am going just to the itinerary list and skip the stop and select the one after it instead of marking undelivered and doing a retry


What sucks is everytime you skip one after the next delivery it always takes you back to the one you skipped.


----------



## Shangsta

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I'm sure it's going to take a little time. I would not doubt they get hundreds of applications a day. I see you are in OC, so did you apply for Buena Park? I heard a new facility is being built out in Irvine too. The IE has multiple posts everyday for San Bernardino, Moreno Valley, and Eastvale. Started seeing Riverside too which is the Flex location for distribution, but I rather work in fulfillment where the pace is faster.


At our FC they do walkin interviews M-F from 9 to 5


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

flex4bmw said:


> Make sure you navigate then end route then tap the question mark then it should be able to use that option.


i thought i did navigate first on the first tries. can't remember now as i was so frustrated i had to back to the warehouse.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Shangsta said:


> What sucks is everytime you skip one after the next delivery it always takes you back to the one you skipped.


yeah, i noticed that last week when i skipped a stop because the 2 others after it were right on the same block i was on but, opposite side of the street. hopefully, it was just user error on my part this morning and i did not navigate although i thought i did.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I was looking for that option, but it was not there.


Need to make sure to 'start travel' first. 
And yeah, WH person in fact told me the same -- don't come back with no packages.


----------



## Htownflex

Its the same system. But the blocks are given randomly throughout the day.i gtab one while i was at work bored. I guess they didnt like all 10pm rush ppl


----------



## konoplya

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> After scanning my packages this morning, I noticed almost half were marked "late". The warehouse worker laughed it off then told me that they had TWELVE routes that did not go out yesterday. I was like what? I did not work yesterday and would have loved to take one of those routes. Wonder if the app update screwed the warehouse logistics as well.
> 
> Almost every Flex driver was on rant this morning about the update complaining to the warehouse workers. Not one person in my line this morning got a reserved block for the next work week too.
> 
> Be warned on this situation I had today:
> 
> One of my marked late deliveries was to a Sushi Restaurant and when I drove up it was closed. It was my 4th stop. I marked it as undelivered, but I knew I was going to try again as a last stop. Well, after I finished all my drops, I go back to retry the delivery and all was good. They were open for lunch and I delivered the packaged. With it being my final stop, I did not get the finished message screen, but the app wanted me to go back to the warehouse. I look at my itinerary and all deliveries are made, but shows the warehouse as a final stop (as if I am taking the package back). I call support and sorry a** support said to send feedback through the app, but I could not access the feedback arrow (grayed out). So, I end up driving back to the warehouse instead of going straight home and when I got the warehouse and clicked I arrived, I got the route finished message. I tell the warehouse what happened and they tell me I should never come back to the warehouse if I have everything delivered. Then I said, it would not "complete" the route for me unless I came. Everyone just shrugging their shoulders saying how that is messed up since I wasted my time and gas going back the warehouse (that was the blue vests words). If this happens again, I am going just to the itinerary list and skip the stop and select the one after it instead of marking undelivered and doing a retry.
> 
> I did get block for tomorrow morning (checking while driving), but still jumping ship if I land a warehouse job.


dude you're new right? just go home if this happens. once your block runs out of time it will close on its own. it happens all the time and i'm sure everyone of us called support when it first happened.


----------



## Whywork

Anyone here from Vegas getting blocks?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

konoplya said:


> dude you're new right? just go home if this happens. once your block runs out of time it will close on its own. it happens all the time and i'm sure everyone of us called support when it first happened.


pretty much, going into my 4th week. so i take it the app will close on its own if it only shows going back to the warehouse as a pending stop; not if you still have stops to drop after the block time.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yep....that's what it looks like. Curbs the ability to work consecutive days. Guess i'll have to try and see if it's possible to be looking for an open block while were doing a route? Honestly, never did it before.
> Will be nice to put the phone down now!
> I got that email too but also no interest, much too far for me and I have no desire to do 100% miami routes.


I just easily grabbed a block for tomorrow morning 10am after having checked in for today's 10am. So I guess this system WON'T prevent us from getting blocks on consecutive days. Me likey!


----------



## flex4bmw

miauber1x831 said:


> I just easily grabbed a block for tomorrow morning 10am after having checked in for today's 10am. So I guess this system WON'T prevent us from getting blocks on consecutive days. Me likey!


So you're saying you can grab next day blocks same time as your current block? guaranteed?

I myself have 8am block today, but was able to grab next day block for 730a at exactly 730a. yesterday I had none. so I did get a skip for one day.

There's still a lot to figure out in this new system.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> So you're saying you can grab next day blocks same time as your current block? guaranteed?
> 
> I myself have 8am block today, but was able to grab next day block for 730a at exactly 730a. yesterday I had none. so I did get a skip for one day.
> 
> There's still a lot to figure out in this new system.


Yesterday was light at our warehouse. Only two other drivers were there for my 10am.

Yeah I saw the 730 for Monday 11/14 but I have to work my other job. Even if you are delivering it lets you check for available offers.


----------



## RGV

The refresh game really worn me out.


----------



## Young ST

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> After scanning my packages this morning, I noticed almost half were marked "late". The warehouse worker laughed it off then told me that they had TWELVE routes that did not go out yesterday. I was like what? I did not work yesterday and would have loved to take one of those routes. Wonder if the app update screwed the warehouse logistics as well.
> 
> Almost every Flex driver was on rant this morning about the update complaining to the warehouse workers. Not one person in my line this morning got a reserved block for the next work week too.
> 
> Be warned on this situation I had today:
> 
> One of my marked late deliveries was to a Sushi Restaurant and when I drove up it was closed. It was my 4th stop. I marked it as undelivered, but I knew I was going to try again as a last stop. Well, after I finished all my drops, I go back to retry the delivery and all was good. They were open for lunch and I delivered the packaged. With it being my final stop, I did not get the finished message screen, but the app wanted me to go back to the warehouse. I look at my itinerary and all deliveries are made, but shows the warehouse as a final stop (as if I am taking the package back). I call support and sorry a** support said to send feedback through the app, but I could not access the feedback arrow (grayed out). So, I end up driving back to the warehouse instead of going straight home and when I got the warehouse and clicked I arrived, I got the route finished message. I tell the warehouse what happened and they tell me I should never come back to the warehouse if I have everything delivered. Then I said, it would not "complete" the route for me unless I came. Everyone just shrugging their shoulders saying how that is messed up since I wasted my time and gas going back the warehouse (that was the blue vests words). If this happens again, I am going just to the itinerary list and skip the stop and select the one after it instead of marking undelivered and doing a retry.
> 
> I did get block for tomorrow morning (checking while driving), but still jumping ship if I land a warehouse job.


No matter what they tell you to go back.... If you redeliver a package and don't have to go back u can hit the ? and say you are at the warehouse and be done...


----------



## miauber1x831

flex4bmw said:


> So you're saying you can grab next day blocks same time as your current block? guaranteed?
> 
> I myself have 8am block today, but was able to grab next day block for 730a at exactly 730a. yesterday I had none. so I did get a skip for one day.
> 
> There's still a lot to figure out in this new system.


Yes, I was scheduled for a 10am-2pm block today. Arrived at the warehouse at 9:55. They have us wait outside of the warehouse until they're ready for us. While I was waiting I decided to check the Offers page when it hit 10am and a 10am-2pm block for tomorrow showed up, which I was able to accept.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I've never had any issues getting a new block while I was already in the middle of one, and that includes with the new system.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

Unfortunately I didn't get a reserved block for this week coming up. I only worked on Veterans Day however, a few min ago I was able to get a 430 block for today. I'm out of SATX so I guess I'll also need to check a few hours before whatever shift I want if I'm not scheduled on the day of.

Since this is only supplemental work for me, my goal is to try to do at least 2 shifts a week. Before I was working for the white van contractors when I couldn't get anything on Flex, but they're making them use their cars now for the PM shifts. Not worth it when they pay them $3/hr less, and plus you can't go hm once you're done with a route. You have to go back to the warehouse, basically give them a brief report whether you had issues or not, and then you can go smh. Another thing is they assign you for 6.5 hours but if you work less than that, your pay will reflect only what you work. No guarantee pay. 

Hopefully more opportunity will come up due to the holiday rush soon. Good luck everyone.


----------



## FlexDriver

SkinnieMinnie said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get a reserved block for this week coming up. I only worked on Veterans Day however, a few min ago I was able to get a 430 block for today. I'm out of SATX so I guess I'll also need to check a few hours before whatever shift I want if I'm not scheduled on the day of.
> 
> Since this is only supplemental work for me, my goal is to try to do at least 2 shifts a week. Before I was working for the white van contractors when I couldn't get anything on Flex, but they're making them use their cars now for the PM shifts. Not worth it when they pay them $3/hr less, and plus you can't go hm once you're done with a route. You have to go back to the warehouse, basically give them a brief report whether you had issues or not, and then you can go smh. Another thing is they assign you for 6.5 hours but if you work less than that, your pay will reflect only what you work. No guarantee pay.
> 
> Hopefully more opportunity will come up due to the holiday rush soon. Good luck everyone.


Would you mind tell us more about "White Vans" how they work, how they got assigned work, pay, timing etc?? I know its off topic but I am just curious! TIA


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

FlexDriver said:


> Would you mind tell us more about "White Vans" how they work, how they got assigned work, pay, timing etc?? I know its off topic but I am just curious! TIA


No problem. The one I worked with was Sc00beez. They have two shift options everyday: the 10 hr starts at 6:15 AM; then the same day PM order shift that starts at 3 PM. Pay starts at 12.31 driving the white vans,but like I said before for evening it's only $3 more per hr because you're driving your own car.

At first they had them meeting at SAT5, but that changed this month. They now have to meet with their internal dispatch at an offsite location. They'll receive a certain amount of route assignments once AMZL coordinates. Drive over like we do and park in their assigned dock to wait. I haven't done a morning shift in forever, but it looks like once they know for sure how many drivers the white vans may have VS how many flex drivers, they now evenly distribute the # of routes between both for same day orders.

What I hate the most about working the white vans is even if you finished your route early, you were almost always asked to help someone else before you could go home. A lot of those drivers are slow and take literally all day to deliver 70+ packages. One dude actually worked from 6:15 AM (keep in mind we don't get the route til almost 730, 745) until after 6 PM. That's only good at least because they're being paid hourly and don't worry about gas mileage. Taxes are automatically taken out since they are employees. Sc00beez learned that lesson from when they tried the independent contract route at first. There is no guarantee pay per block of hours.

The last time I worked a morning shift, I was done before noon. However, I had to meet up with someone else to rescue them, basically taking some of their packages so we would be able to all finish around the same time. The same is said for the evening shift too, but I think the ones who are assigned as a rescuer would drive the van and not their car.

If anyone has any more questions ask away


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Whywork said:


> Anyone here from Vegas getting blocks?





Whywork said:


> When are drops outbinout in vegasVegas


I'm not 100% sure what you are asking here lol

I have booked a block for the following morning 4 days in a row now, around 1pm each time.


----------



## jester121

SkinnieMinnie said:


> A lot of those drivers are slow and take literally all day to deliver 70+ packages. One dude actually worked from 6:15 AM (keep in mind we don't get the route til almost 730, 745) until after 6 PM.


Well who wouldn't do that if they were being paid by the hour? Human nature.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

jester121 said:


> Well who wouldn't do that if they were being paid by the hour? Human nature.


Ok... The problem with that is then they tell others who finish early they have to go meet up with them and take packages from them. I've heard many complaints of them having to do it. It also affects the productivity report. They are suppose to deliver so many per hour and they have let go of some of them for not meeting that quota.


----------



## jester121

...which begs the question, why are some people rushing to finish so they can go rush some more for the slackers? For flat rate blocks I get it, but otherwise it makes no sense .


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

One more thing... they have auditors follow and sometimes ride with the white vans. A few drivers I started with before I switched back to Flex were also let go for failing that.


----------



## UberPasco

The reason you are seeing blocks at exactly the half hour, is the main reason that they updated the app.
When the schedule comes out on Fri, many people (not on here of course!) don't check. Then they don't show up for their block. The new system makes you confirm that you want the (reserved) block. Anyone who doesn't confirm before the required deadline gets the block automatically forfeited. These show up exactly one day prior to the start of the block. Any other blocks that pop up during the day are A) dropped by the WH, or B) forfeited by folks.
This is mostly a good thing. It will make more blocks available to those of us who want to work. However, it also makes it easier for the intellectually-challenged to get blocks. You know. The ones who say "I checked for blocks at least once an hr and I haven't seen ANY!"


----------



## FlexDriver

SkinnieMinnie said:


> No problem. The one I worked with was Sc00beez.......as a rescuer would drive the van and not their car.
> If anyone has any more questions ask away


Thanks for explaing it in details, few questions more
1) Do they just scan like Flex drivers on their phone, different app may be?
2) How they get tips? or no tips at all?
3) So $15.31 for your own vehicle like just like Flex?
Thanks again!


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

FlexDriver
1) they give them rabbit devices. Another reason they have to return to the warehouse. Same app, same issues. Only difference is they're not picking up shifts like we do for flex. It's done internally through another work app Sc00beez uses
2) no tip
3) yep exactly for evening shift tho. If they work morning shift they have to use the white van of course because they're trying to give them as many packages as they can.


----------



## FlexDriver

SkinnieMinnie said:


> FlexDriver
> 1) they give them rabbit devices. Another reason they have to return to the warehouse. Same app, same issues. Only difference is they're not picking up shifts like we do for flex. It's done internally through another work app Sc00beez uses
> 2) no tip
> 3) yep exactly for evening shift tho. If they work morning shift they have to use the white van of course because they're trying to give them as many packages as they can.


Last question I promise!
Can you work part time and how employees get their work schedule its just like any "work Schedule" for week or they can put you on call or you can call and check if you are needed?


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

FlexDriver said:


> Last question I promise!
> Can you work part time and how employees get their work schedule its just like any "work Schedule" for week or they can put you on call or you can call and check if you are needed?


Yep, they said you should work the minimum 6-10 hours per week. Majority are FT, and what's good is you get OT pay. Some of them worked 60 hour weeks when they started. The "When i Work" app they use allows you to schedule your availability for the week similar to how it's done in the Amz app. I use to put on mine I was not available, but wait for the open shifts to be posted and chose what I wanted when I knew for sure I would work it lol. Especially since I have a full time job in addition to this.


----------



## FlexDriver

SkinnieMinnie said:


> Yep, they said you should work the minimum 6-10 hours per week. Majority are FT, and what's good is you get OT pay. Some of them worked 60 hour weeks when they started. The "When i Work" app they use allows you to schedule your availability for the week similar to how it's done in the Amz app. I use to put on mine I was not available, but wait for the open shifts to be posted and chose what I wanted when I knew for sure I would work it lol. Especially since I have a full time job in addition to this.


Thank you so much for detailed explanation. I think its pretty good for $15+ with consistent work and as you said O/T too,


----------



## Misllissa

What's up in Tolleson ? very few push notifications . I've only picked up 1 block a week for the last 3 weeks. I constantly check the app and 0 blocks available . I went from making 500 a week down to 72. The past 6 weeks have been dead.


----------



## konoplya

Misllissa said:


> What's up in Tolleson ? very few push notifications . I've only picked up 1 block a week for the last 3 weeks. I constantly check the app and 0 blocks available . I went from making 500 a week down to 72. The past 6 weeks have been dead.


yup. tolleson is shit now. unlike other people in this thread, the blocks don't show up at exactly 24 hours prior to the following day. they pop up at the absolute random. there's never a notification for anything either.

i seriously suggest anyone not happy with this system to write to the flex customer service, like that initial email said. also, copy the woman that you got the email from. she's the head of marketing for all of the flex program. she needs to know whats up.


----------



## flex4bmw

SkinnieMinnie said:


> One more thing... they have auditors follow and sometimes ride with the white vans. A few drivers I started with before I switched back to Flex were also let go for failing that.


how often you get auditors ride with you?
do you have a regular route or its random too like flex, you don't get to choose a route?
what are the benefits? since your hired as employee
is O/T pay time & a half?
with the Vans, i take it gas is paid for but what if its your own vehicle is gas re-imburse?
is there a limit of how much hours you could work in a day/week? guaranteed work hours or only when shifts are available?

thats it for now, thanks!

as for my today's run, it's a disaster! 1st run are 95% apts. drops & most office are closed! my 2nd run had a weird drop, the app matches the label & location, i got there & found out the Cx has moved, & there's a note of where the new address is located. so i followed the note & went to the new location & didnt realize that i can't deliver it due to its location on the app is diff. about 10mins apart even if i use the gps trick. so i end up running back to the old location & scanned & marked it ready for delivery then went to the new location, had to call the Cx & met up at the parking lot, & funny thing there's this white van guy delivering to the same person, i told him im meeting the Cx, so we both waited & the guy showed up & we both handed his packages to him. they SHOULD have fixed the location on the app for this order, that was ridiculous, 20mins lost & gas!

/end rant


----------



## MoMoney$

SkinnieMinnie said:


> FlexDriver
> 1) they give them rabbit devices. Another reason they have to return to the warehouse. Same app, same issues. Only difference is they're not picking up shifts like we do for flex. It's done internally through another work app Sc00beez uses
> 2) no tip
> 3) yep exactly for evening shift tho. If they work morning shift they have to use the white van of course because they're trying to give them as many packages as they can.


Same app but they have industrial devices with laser scanners...


----------



## MoMoney$

SkinnieMinnie said:


> One more thing... they have auditors follow and sometimes ride with the white vans. A few drivers I started with before I switched back to Flex were also let go for failing that.


Auditors, lol!


----------



## neontutors

SkinnieMinnie said:


> Yep, they said you should work the minimum 6-10 hours per week. Majority are FT, and what's good is you get OT pay. Some of them worked 60 hour weeks when they started. The "When i Work" app they use allows you to schedule your availability for the week similar to how it's done in the Amz app. I use to put on mine I was not available, but wait for the open shifts to be posted and chose what I wanted when I knew for sure I would work it lol. Especially since I have a full time job in addition to this.


satx5? the one on callaghan? I was working at that one for a while. Then all of a sudden im at another location on perrin creek. This is prime now. Which actually tips.


----------



## jester121

flex4bmw said:


> as for my today's run, it's a disaster! 1st run are 95% apts. drops & most office are closed! my 2nd run had a weird drop, the app matches the label & location, i got there & found out the Cx has moved, & there's a note of where the new address is located.* so i followed the note & went to the new location* & didnt realize that i can't deliver it due to its location on the app is diff. about 10mins apart even if i use the gps trick. so i end up running back to the old location & scanned & marked it ready for delivery then went to the new location, had to call the Cx & met up at the parking lot, & funny thing there's this white van guy delivering to the same person, i told him im meeting the Cx, so we both waited & the guy showed up & we both handed his packages to him. they SHOULD have fixed the location on the app for this order, that was ridiculous, 20mins lost & gas!
> 
> /end rant


You're doing it wrong. Way wrong.

/mark undeliverable, continue route, drop package at warehouse.


----------



## flex4bmw

jester121 said:


> You're doing it wrong. Way wrong.
> 
> /mark undeliverable, continue route, drop package at warehouse.


you saying just ignore the Cx notes? this was a go back route, the Cx has called it in, reason why there's a specific notes on the app & it clearly says follow it, so i simply did


----------



## FlexDriver

flex4bmw said:


> you saying just ignore the Cx notes? this was a go back route, the Cx has called it in, reason why there's a specific notes on the app & it clearly says follow it, so i simply did


You did the right thing, if there is customer note than it should be followed. But you should have called the support to make it manually marked the package "Delivered" instead of going back and forth. Now its upon the customer to compensate you for the extra effort.................you know what I mean


----------



## Flexxx

That seems weird. Why did you meet at the parking lot bty?


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> That seems weird. Why did you meet at the parking lot bty?


Because the weather was nice! lol


----------



## Young ST

Picked up a shift for tomorrow 7am... Had the alert while I was delivering today around 930...was the only block available


----------



## jester121

flex4bmw said:


> you saying just ignore the Cx notes? this was a go back route, the Cx has called it in, reason why there's a specific notes on the app & it clearly says follow it, so i simply did


Driving 10 minutes away (off your route I assume), then driving back, then back again? No, that doesn't fall within my view of following customer instructions.

"Leave on back porch" or "leave with neighbor" or "call me at XXX-XXXX to let you in apartment building"? Sure, those are valid customer instructions.

Your call, but that's going way above and beyond reasonableness, in my opinion.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> satx5? the one on callaghan? I was working at that one for a while. Then all of a sudden im at another location on perrin creek. This is prime now. Which actually tips.


A bit confused why the talk about Prime Now in a Logistics thread?


----------



## MacDriver

danadiana said:


> For the first time I got a 3 hr shift in the morning at Coppell, it's always been 4 hr blocks. But they gave me 45 packages, which is on the low side of what a 4 hr block used to be. So Amazon has created an atmosphere where it's so hard to get blocks they know we'll take anything they offer. I can deliver 45 packages in 3 hrs, so maybe they're wise now to those of us that very rarely use the whole 4 hours to deliver on a 4 hour block.
> 
> So that means if you get a 4 hour block now it's going to be 70 packages or more


Exactly. Portland has been down to 3 hour blocks this month (but they are taking 3-1/2 hours because they are spread farther apart). Management says its due to low volume and they want to spread the work around to keep more drivers active instead of them going away and not coming back for the Christmas season.

I also have seen many brand new drivers and they are getting blocks to get experience before the big rush starts. That makes sense. But us experienced drivers who use to get 40 hours per week, now can't even get 20. So new people, enjoy it while you can! It won't last. Time to move on and try other options....


----------



## Bikehandlebars

I had new drivers at the warehouse, loading their first ever block, next to me 3 days in a row now. 

Seems werid that new drivers keep popping up yet there are so many complaints on not getting blocks.

However I've been landing blocks easily for the last week so I can't complain yet.


----------



## flex4bmw

Flexxx said:


> That seems weird. Why did you meet at the parking lot bty?


CX was on the way home when I called about 2mins. instead of going around looking for his apt building, we decided to just meet up there.


----------



## flex4bmw

jester121 said:


> Driving 10 minutes away (off your route I assume), then driving back, then back again? No, that doesn't fall within my view of following customer instructions.
> 
> "Leave on back porch" or "leave with neighbor" or "call me at XXX-XXXX to let you in apartment building"? Sure, those are valid customer instructions.
> 
> Your call, but that's going way above and beyond reasonableness, in my opinion.


I was the 3rd driver attempted that delivery, the CX was so glad he finally got his package. I guess the others ignored his notes.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Has anyone been getting luck picking up two blocks in a day since the update? I was told today at the warehouse doubt anyone could anymore since now they are up to 600 flex drivers per location. Looks like Amazon "hired" way to many drivers.


----------



## Shangsta

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Has anyone been getting luck picking up two blocks in a day since the update? I was told today at the warehouse doubt anyone could anymore since now they are up to 600 flex drivers per location. Looks like Amazon "hired" way to many drivers.


I did once. Got an 8 am the night before and a 12 pm popped up around 11 when I was delivering.

Now, I have not been able to get an 8 and a 12 the night before.


----------



## flex4bmw

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Has anyone been getting luck picking up two blocks in a day since the update? I was told today at the warehouse doubt anyone could anymore since now they are up to 600 flex drivers per location. Looks like Amazon "hired" way to many drivers.


 it depends, like at our WH, if you start early like 7a, you're more than likely to pick up 2nd block for the afternoon if you dnt mind taking go back routes coz morning routes will definitely have returns & thats most of the afternoon routes are coming from. if you're lucky you can pick up 2 4hr blocks after morning shifts close to mid day, usually those are forfeits tho, so rarely.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> it depends, like at our WH, if you start early like 7a, you're more than likely to pick up 2nd block for the afternoon if you dnt mind taking go back routes coz morning routes will definitely have returns & thats most of the afternoon routes are coming from. if you're lucky you can pick up 2 4hr blocks after morning shifts close to mid day, usually those are forfeits tho, so rarely.


Yeah I am at the same WH as you, 4 hour blocks stop at 12 30 so in order to get two four hour blocks your first one has to be 7 , 730, 8 or 830


----------



## Young ST

Got a 630am block for tomorrow while waiting in line at the warehouse at like 7am... 

Haven't been able to get a 2nd 4hr shift yet... just 4 and 3....Christmas will be a diff story I'm sure...Plus the snow omg might not be worth it lol


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

It used to be pretty easy here to get a second four hour shift. 8:30 and 12:30 or even 9 and 1...but now? Even the 7:00 shift can't get a thing....I go back to the warehouse and the 9:30s or 10s are loading the last routes and all that's left for the day is redos.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Las Vegas area - Just booked a 4 hour at 8am for tomorrow. I saw the offer at 12:55 pm and I have been refreshing every 30 min or so all day. This is within the same 1 hour window of what I've booked almost daily now.


----------



## FlexDriver

Bikehandlebars said:


> Las Vegas area - Just booked a 4 hour at 8am for tomorrow. I saw the offer at 12:55 pm and I have been refreshing every 30 min or so all day. This is within the same 1 hour window of what I've booked almost daily now.


Guaranteed NOT anymore! you just leaked a secret.


----------



## Shangsta

Not sure I am going to do a 7am again. My four hour took 3 and I had to return to the warehouse. The culprit? Most leasing offices dont open until 9 here, had I started at 8 I could have looped around but today two hours in I was on the other side of the city.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Not sure I am going to do a 7am again. My four hour took 3 and I had to return to the warehouse. The culprit? Most leasing offices dont open until 9 here, had I started at 8 I could have looped around but today two hours in I was on the other side of the city.


yeah, i've done my share of 7 am and its a pain if you get apartments.


----------



## Basmati

Got my first shift today since the new update. I'm based out of Doral in Miami and it has been almost impossible to pick up a shift despite refreshing the screen for around 4 hours every day. 
I spoke to the managers about the situation and they told me that they have pretty much phased out the flex drivers in this market. They are giving practically all the packages to the white van contractors. All that is left is a random shift here and there and the retry routes for packages that the vans returned. So even if you are lucky enough to pick up a shift out of Doral, it will most likely be a terrible route. My 4 hour shift took almost 5 hours today and was spread out in a large area. 
In summary, it looks like this gig is over in Miami.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Got my first shift today since the new update. I'm based out of Doral in Miami and it has been almost impossible to pick up a shift despite refreshing the screen for around 4 hours every day.
> I spoke to the managers about the situation and they told me that they have pretty much phased out the flex drivers in this market. They are giving practically all the packages to the white van contractors. All that is left is a random shift here and there and the retry routes for packages that the vans returned. So even if you are lucky enough to pick up a shift out of Doral, it will most likely be a terrible route. My 4 hour shift took almost 5 hours today and was spread out in a large area.
> In summary, it looks like this gig is over in Miami.


 I guess you're not doing prime now? The email said it was for prime now.
Curious as what area/areas you were delivering in? 
I wonder why they are saying they are phasing out flex drivers? Whatever is happening is Doral as you know same thing in the Miami gardens.
I've done a couple blocks this week but were all normal, regular routes.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Has anyone been getting luck picking up two blocks in a day since the update? I was told today at the warehouse doubt anyone could anymore since now they are up to 600 flex drivers per location. Looks like Amazon "hired" way to many drivers.


I've been able to pick up 2 blocks a day any day I've wanted since the update. The hardest block to get is actually the morning blocks for me. The second blocks are usually pretty consistent when they drop them. The morning blocks are a free for all and require constant fishing in the early AM. Can't nail down when they drop the morning blocks at my WH.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Got my first shift today since the new update. I'm based out of Doral in Miami and it has been almost impossible to pick up a shift despite refreshing the screen for around 4 hours every day.
> I spoke to the managers about the situation and they told me that they have pretty much phased out the flex drivers in this market. They are giving practically all the packages to the white van contractors. All that is left is a random shift here and there and the retry routes for packages that the vans returned. So even if you are lucky enough to pick up a shift out of Doral, it will most likely be a terrible route. My 4 hour shift took almost 5 hours today and was spread out in a large area.
> In summary, it looks like this gig is over in Miami.


And another thought....why would they onboard and even transfer drivers from the gardens if they are phasing out flex?
Something's up for sure and i've been saying this for over a month. But what were being told, what I see...things don't add up.


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I guess you're not doing prime now? The email said it was for prime now.
> Curious as what area/areas you were delivering in?
> I wonder why they are saying they are phasing out flex drivers? Whatever is happening is Doral as you know same thing in the Miami gardens.
> I've done a couple blocks this week but were all normal, regular routes.


I have always been based out of Doral logistics. I was hoping to get transfered to Prime Now tho which is why I wanted that link you guys got. I actually got the reply email from them late this afternoon and starting tomorrow I will be switched to Prime Now... just in time.


----------



## Basmati

Oh just to give you more info... the manager I spoke to said that a month ago they were doing over 200 Flex shifts each day, some scheduled and others picked up on the fly. Now most days they are doing less then 30 Flex shifts.


----------



## Basmati

He also said there should be increased shifts during the holidays starting after Thanksgiving but that it will never again be the way it was before where you could grab a shift most days.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> I've been able to pick up 2 blocks a day any day I've wanted since the update. The hardest block to get is actually the morning blocks for me. The second blocks are usually pretty consistent when they drop them. The morning blocks are a free for all and require constant fishing in the early AM. Can't nail down when they drop the morning blocks at my WH.


You've been lucky! I have not been able to pick up a second block since the update. I've been getting a morning block, but never see a afternoon/night block at all anymore. I did hear today that Amazon is trying to weed out drivers. So, it may get better for those who stick it out, but today I got offered a full time job at a fulfillment center that I applied for Friday which I am taking. Still got to do this a few more weeks tho' until an official Amazon employee.


----------



## detsoob

They threw a block today at 6:40pm for 7-9pm for $36

The first time they threw it someone grabbed it right away and then I saw it again so I think they released it.

After that Amazon threw it 4 more times until about 6:58pm and Amazon just gave up because no one grabbed it.

This was for Doral Logistics.


----------



## RGV

detsoob said:


> They threw a block today at 6:40pm for 7-9pm for $36
> 
> The first time they threw it someone grabbed it right away and then I saw it again so I think they released it.
> 
> After that Amazon threw it 4 more times until about 6:58pm and Amazon just gave up because no one grabbed it.
> 
> This was for Doral Logistics.


2-hours block for Logistics? WTH.... is diz for real?


----------



## detsoob

Not only that but down here in Miami at that time it's grid lock because of rush hour traffic till about 7:45-8pm


----------



## PhoenixFlex

RGV said:


> 2-hours block for Logistics? WTH.... is diz for real?


We get 1, 2, 3, and 4 hour logistics blocks here in Phoenix. But 4 is the most common.


----------



## Raysmeath

Hello guys, anyone in HOU1 (Houston) know when blocks are released in this new system? I haven't been able to get blocks at 10pm, 4.30am, 5am, 7:30am. This is ridiculous! Anyone pls help!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

RGV said:


> 2-hours block for Logistics? WTH.... is diz for real?


2 hour blocks on logistics are either batches of retries from earlier in the day, or the left overs from routes that had to be split for being too big.


----------



## Young ST

Man I just forefited a block to test a theory...this website has me doing stupid stuff lol... hope to catch it later today... 

I accepted a 830 slot right away...hoping the drop an earlier one later...hate that rush hour traffic


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

detsoob said:


> They threw a block today at 6:40pm for 7-9pm for $36
> 
> The first time they threw it someone grabbed it right away and then I saw it again so I think they released it.
> 
> After that Amazon threw it 4 more times until about 6:58pm and Amazon just gave up because no one grabbed it.
> 
> This was for Doral Logistics.


That's insane. So you have 20 to a few minutes to get the warehouse. They must doing that for the warehouse parking lot pimps. Prior to the update I saw a block come up with 45 minutes prior to the start time of 5:00pm. Did not even chance it as I am 32 miles away from the warehouse and I'm with traffic in the afternoon (against in the morning). Unless you live literally down the street from the warehouse or sitting the parking lot, I can't see anyone accepting a block like that; especially for two hours.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Had a super easy 4 hr block today that I finished in 45 minutes! After a few deliveries, I saw the morning block pop up for tomorrow ... after I hit accept, stated block already taken! That sh*t so frustrates me! Been fishing for the past two hours and nothing...


----------



## RGV

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Had a super easy 4 hr block today that I finished in 45 minutes! After a few deliveries, I saw the morning block pop up for tomorrow ... after I hit accept, stated block already taken! That sh*t so frustrates me! Been fishing for the past two hours and nothing...


Can't beat fisherman, mate. Jk.


----------



## Young ST

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Had a super easy 4 hr block today that I finished in 45 minutes! After a few deliveries, I saw the morning block pop up for tomorrow ... after I hit accept, stated block already taken! That sh*t so frustrates me! Been fishing for the past two hours and nothing...


Dont worry you might get another chance! I thought I was screwed after I forfeit my 8:30am block that popped up... It was the only one so I took it.... Then decided to try if I could get another one at an earlier time....

Just got an alert at 3:11pm lol they had a 6:30 and 7:00am available... So I think they are just dropping blocks all day whenever they get a route in the warehouse put together


----------



## Shangsta

Have you ever picked up packages that were initially assigned to another driver? You get the red screen confirming you want to take the packages? I just did but on my route they were auto marked undeliverable it was the weirdest thing!


----------



## Whywork

FlexDriver said:


> Guaranteed NOT anymore! you just leaked a secret.


What do you talking about he leaked a secret


----------



## FlexDriver

Whywork said:


> What do you talking about he leaked a secret


I was assuming that everyone in this forum speak and understand English.................. and have little common sense as well!
I was wrong!


----------



## Bygosh

Shangsta said:


> Have you ever picked up packages that were initially assigned to another driver? You get the red screen confirming you want to take the packages? I just did but on my route they were auto marked undeliverable it was the weirdest thing!


Yeah I've had it where you scan them, swipe finish and then they are all greyed out like you are done with them. You have to go into the list and click redeliver. The best part is they don't show up on your map! I've only had that happen once luckily.


----------



## Whywork

FlexDriver said:


> I was assuming that everyone in this forum speak and understand English.................. and have little common sense as well!
> I was wrong!


Oh that blocks are released at 12:55 threw 1:00??


----------



## FlexDriver

Whywork said:


> Oh that blocks are released at 12:55 threw 1:00??


Congrats! you did it buddy!


----------



## UberPasco

FlexDriver said:


> Congrats! you did it buddy!


Not quite.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Have you ever picked up packages that were initially assigned to another driver? You get the red screen confirming you want to take the packages? I just did but on my route they were auto marked undeliverable it was the weirdest thing!


We had cartloads of those at Chicago-Downers Grove one Sunday a few weeks ago, while loading up every single box it was scan, tap "Yes, I really want to do this" (or whatever it says), rinse, repeat. Took at extra 5-10 min to load up I'd guess.

The Vested Overlord claimed it was a computer glitch from the night before.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Have you ever picked up packages that were initially assigned to another driver? You get the red screen confirming you want to take the packages? I just did but on my route they were auto marked undeliverable it was the weirdest thing!


yeah happened a lot of times. sometimes they're returns from another driver, like you said, and sometimes the driver just didn't load them in the car, but scanned them. some show up in the itinerary and others don't. after a few times, i usually just leave them behind at the dock.


----------



## Young ST

You guys ever get customer delivery sheets with your route? I got handed notes on each customer I had... like address changes... 

it listed how long it should take at each stop... it was 2 different routes...they scribbled out that it would take 1hr54mins each or something... I was given both for a 3 hr route lol.... was like 50 miles of driving... 

anyway I wish they gave these sheets all the time


----------



## konoplya

Young ST said:


> You guys ever get customer delivery sheets with your route? I got handed notes on each customer I had... like address changes...
> 
> it listed how long it should take at each stop... it was 2 different routes...they scribbled out that it would take 1hr54mins each or something... I was given both for a 3 hr route lol.... was like 50 miles of driving...
> 
> anyway I wish they gave these sheets all the time


no, never even heard of it until now. interesting.


----------



## flex4bmw

Young ST said:


> You guys ever get customer delivery sheets with your route? I got handed notes on each customer I had... like address changes...
> 
> it listed how long it should take at each stop... it was 2 different routes...they scribbled out that it would take 1hr54mins each or something... I was given both for a 3 hr route lol.... was like 50 miles of driving...
> 
> anyway I wish they gave these sheets all the time


you mean route slips? where it lists all the stops, customer names, addresses & estimated route time? i had a couple of those before usually for the afternoon go back routes, pretty useless i say



Shangsta said:


> Have you ever picked up packages that were initially assigned to another driver? You get the red screen confirming you want to take the packages? I just did but on my route they were auto marked undeliverable it was the weirdest thing!


i hate those esp. if you're entire route are transfers like that

i didn't know we could deliver to post office... today i did drop one to a PO BOX, & the clerk accepted it, aren't PO boxes strictly for post office? seeing this had a street address maybe thats why

also been getting a lot lately thats labeled by USPS but has amazon TBA#, so many barcodes with those labels tho & the TBA is like in between those barcodes, its a pain when you try to scan them, you would get red alert multiple times & little did you know it has been scanned.

today i didnt get a next day morning block, at the usual time, i thought twas a fixed time when they would release it coz its been like that since the update for me, i guess not & tommorow i will have to fish much earlier & camp at the WH...
also word of advice when delivering to Amazon locker, i got the habit of when its a multiple orders i deliver & marked them altogether in one go, i do so coz one time i didnt swipe to finish on the app until i had the item locked in & then the app would crap out on you & you have to re-scan the damn thing but its locked in so had to call support to manually marked it, thats why i make sure i marked them all first but today there's a another problem to that, once you already marked & then the damn locker would register the item as invalid code when scanning then another issue on your end, had a long talk with the support then eventually had to return it back to WH, support finally found out why twas invalid, the Cx has already asked for refund which voided the TBA#... took 15mins before the support figured it out... didnt let me leave at all until its settled eventho i said can i just come back for this while you guys figure this out so i can finish my run... was told NO has to stay...

yesterday also i made a huge mistake, twas runnin out of time & its an apt. drop, no one is home & office is already closed & to return its another 30mins drive to WH, so i decided to just threw the damn package into an outside back porch, unfortunately twas a wrong address, i didnt realize until i got to the next apt. bldg. the address i first went to had Xx01, so i thought to myself maybe a typo so i went to just bldg X01 then came to find out the next block the bldg Xx is there! i had to run back & climb up that porch to grab 3 packages, 1 is huge & a little heavy, i looked like i stole them back but i did. so when i got to the correct address the Cx was there & i told them i accidentally marked your package delivered to porch altho im here bringing it to their front door, my excuse was i thought no one was home...

also i saw an offer i could not take but was weird coz twas release exactly at 330p & the block is at 330p & it stayed on until 345p, then it showed back up again as 5p, this block stayed until 630p! nobody wants the damn thing, just surprised seeing the block is already 15mins past & still being offered for the same time & kept getting pushed on, btw i didnt accept nor declined the offer, just ignored it & kept looking at it. i took ss

/end rant


----------



## konoplya

anyone got an update to the 4418 version today?


----------



## flex4bmw

konoplya said:


> anyone got an update to the 4418 version today?


just checked, nothing for me


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

flex4bmw said:


> also been getting a lot lately thats labeled by USPS but has amazon TBA#, so many barcodes with those labels tho & the TBA is like in between those barcodes, its a pain when you try to scan them, you would get red alert multiple times & little did you know it has been scanned.


I had that yesterday. Half of my packages had USPS labels on them with TBA above it. The WH told me I had to scan the QR code, but none of it was working properly. For half of those USPS labels some of them actually scanned and others I had to manually type the TBA. I waste time and since I was first in my drive lane, I held drivers up behind me for the first time for about 5 minutes.

Luckily today, I had no USPS labels so was in/out the WH in a flash.


----------



## Young ST

I've had to deliver to 2 diff post offices and it threw me off both times I keep looking for a house or apartment building near it... the first time there was a huge line of like 15 people and I just walk past them all with the package and talk to the mail person lol everyone looking like I am cutting lollll anyway...

yeah the route slips didn't help except some notes.... wondering if that's what the white vans get.... and they are on a strict deadline?


----------



## Young ST

They handed out a sheet on how to scan the barcode after the update to us.... hahahahahahaha


----------



## konoplya

Young ST said:


> They handed out a sheet on how to scan the barcode after the update to us.... hahahahahahaha


they must think very highly of the drivers there


----------



## RGV

konoplya said:


> anyone got an update to the 4418 version today?


Have you find anything new yet?


----------



## Htownflex

I Still found no pattern... they just up for grab when ever i happen to check. But they go after 20- 30 min


----------



## FlexDriver

Htownflex said:


> I Still found no pattern... they just up for grab when ever i happen to check. But they go after 20- 30 min


Our WH followed the previous pattern strictly regardless of app update and that is "No Blocks before and No Blocks after, even after the app update" So we are very lucky in that sense, that at least they kept their promise!


----------



## konoplya

RGV said:


> Have you find anything new yet?


i updated, but looks the same. i guess i'll find out when delivering.


----------



## enigmaquip

I've had a lot of the usps last mile packages at my warehouse too lately.... I've just started tearing a quick square hole in a piece of paper and placing it over the label so only the qr code shows through, makes scanning easier because the app seems to prefer barcodes first with that last update


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> labeled by USPS but has amazon TBA#, so many barcodes with those labels tho & the TBA is like in between those barcodes, its a pain


You can also enter the package ID if scanning is taking too long. The new quick scanner sometimes makes it harder to scan the QR code.



flex4bmw said:


> today i didnt get a next day morning block, at the usual time, i thought twas a fixed time when they would release it coz its been like that since the update for me, i guess not & tommorow i will have to fish much earlier & camp at the WH...


I have noticed our shared warehouse is now releasing reliably between 3 and 6 30 am. Every morning block yesterday was available until about 8 or so when only the 9 am was left. Then some people forfeitted a few other times.


----------



## GMan01

DFW8 Coppell .com
They are releasing nothing but 3hr blocks 
For the AM but giving you a 4hr route they got me once won't do it again and I talked to some of the drivers that were getting the 3hr blocks said they average 40-50 packages when a 4hr block average is 50 - 60
Amazon is taking advantage of the new drivers that don't know any better


----------



## Young ST

Had a 4 hr block this morning in the densest fog ever lol... 15 packages 11 stops... done in 1hour including the 30 min drive there lol... snagged abother 4hr block for 1030am... this is the first double I've seen or been able to get since the update.... so could be a good thing or just the fog here is so crazy had to adjust routes... me and the guy behind me had the same city 15 packages each... I could have easily done his route too


they just dropped a block for tomorrow too.... grabbed that... wow! I have 3 blocks currently in my possession lol feel so greedy


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

GMan01 said:


> DFW8 Coppell .com
> They are releasing nothing but 3hr blocks
> For the AM but giving you a 4hr route they got me once won't do it again and I talked to some of the drivers that were getting the 3hr blocks said they average 40-50 packages when a 4hr block average is 50 - 60
> Amazon is taking advantage of the new drivers that don't know any better


Saw this too. They released around 5 different blocks for the AM, all 3 hours. Definitely seems like they're trying to see how many they can get away with.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

GMan01 said:


> DFW8 Coppell .com
> They are releasing nothing but 3hr blocks
> For the AM but giving you a 4hr route they got me once won't do it again and I talked to some of the drivers that were getting the 3hr blocks said they average 40-50 packages when a 4hr block average is 50 - 60
> Amazon is taking advantage of the new drivers that don't know any better


Thats crazy here in DDA1 "Farmers Branch" They are only releasing 3 hours blocks for the evenings, everything else is still 4 hours.
The problem I'm having since the update is getting blocks. The last block I was able to get was for Sunday. All day yesterday into the night, over night I had been checking for blocks. Waking up every hour looking and nothing. So this is really effected my life, I don't go out anymore nothing; all I do is look at my phone and refresh the application. I watched some videos on YouTube from some more well known Amazon Flex drivers, and it's effecting them too. Everyone seems to be upset; I hope they change this back to 10PM block grab. When you think about it, it made sense. After all the packages have been delivered everyone is back home (or even out and about), you knew at 10PM blocks were going to come out. If you messed it you blamed yourself, too slow, notification didn't alert you. Now chaos, I just checked the app again, and nothing...lol


----------



## danadiana

GMan01 said:


> DFW8 Coppell .com
> They are releasing nothing but 3hr blocks
> For the AM but giving you a 4hr route they got me once won't do it again and I talked to some of the drivers that were getting the 3hr blocks said they average 40-50 packages when a 4hr block average is 50 - 60
> Amazon is taking advantage of the new drivers that don't know any better


Yeah they came through at 2:24 am, I grabbed one though, 57 packages all in Hurst and mostly apartments. But Tues I got two 4 hour blocks. I'm still getting blocks every day so it's not so bad


----------



## jester121

GMan01 said:


> DFW8 Coppell .com
> They are releasing nothing but 3hr blocks
> For the AM but giving you a 4hr route they got me once won't do it again and I talked to some of the drivers that were getting the 3hr blocks said they average 40-50 packages when a 4hr block average is 50 - 60
> Amazon is taking advantage of the new drivers that don't know any better


What did you expect, that they'd continue paying people for 4 hours when they were finishing blocks in 1.5 or 2 hours? No way. They have access to huge amounts of easily digestible data on how many stops can be crammed into an X hour block, which neighborhoods take longer than others, etc. Their goal will be for your 3 hour block to take precisely 3:00:00 to complete, because that means the system is optimized.

This isn't going to bring joy to the people who were effectively making $30+/hr for a few months, but Amazon doesn't really care. They were just paying that money for data acquisition, and some lucky (and hardworking) drivers benefited mightily during that time.


----------



## flex4bmw

Refresh every minute for 24hrs, that's how you get blocks now


----------



## Flexxx

flex4bmw said:


> Refresh every minute for 24hrs, that's how you get blocks now


At our WH they drop them exactly 24 hours prior. The other few blocks that pop up throughout the day are most likely dropped by others.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I don't know man, I don't always look at it as time. It's also gas and wear and tear on your vehicles.
3 hours start to not be worth it, when you add all that up. My warehouse almost always sends me far away.
Yes I can finish most 4 hours routes in 2, 2.5 hours on average. But I still have gas up because I almost used up half a tank in gas (I almost forgot to mention tolls).
I spend hundreds of dollars on brakes and tires and other things because of this Gig. 4 hour blocks it adds up ok. This is a side thing for me, so 300 + a week is good. I got to fix an axle for 4, 5 hundred it sucks, but I got the money...
At 3 hours, and not always getting blocks with this new update - I don't see it.


----------



## Flexxx

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Flexxx said:


> What kind of car do you drive?


2008 ES350


----------



## MacDriver

I ordered 3 things from Amazon.com this week and here is how they are being delivered:

1 item from Amazon Warehouse Deals: via AMZL
1 item from from a vendor on Amazon: via US Postal Service
1 item from Amazon: via UPS to an Amazon Locker.
I'm trying out a locker, just so I can experience it as a customer. I've had several customers ask about it. The better informed we are as drivers, the more likely people will keep buying from Amazon, and more $$$ for us!


----------



## Shangsta

Vmiyoshi said:


> I don't know man, I don't always look at it as time. It's also gas and wear and tear on your vehicles.
> 3 hours start to not be worth it, when you add all that up. My warehouse almost always sends me far away.
> Yes I can finish most 4 hours routes in 2, 2.5 hours on average. But I still have gas up because I almost used up half a tank in gas (I almost forgot to mention tolls).
> I spend hundreds of dollars on brakes and tires and other things because of this Gig. 4 hour blocks it adds up ok. This is a side thing for me, so 300 + a week is good. I got to fix an axle for 4, 5 hundred it sucks, but I got the money...
> At 3 hours, and not always getting blocks with this new update - I don't see it.


You use half a tank of gas how often? This is a pretty low mileage gig if you do dot com. Way better pay per mile than Uber or Lyft. I mean if you are delivering packages in a van or truck then no you are probably not doing good. But I could do Flex in a Prius and probably only need gas every two or three weeks.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Shangsta said:


> You use half a tank of gas how often? This is a pretty low mileage gig if you do dot com. Way better pay per mile than Uber or Lyft. I mean if you are delivering packages in a van or truck then no you are probably not doing good. But I could do Flex in a Prius and probably only need gas every two or three weeks.


Well you lucky - If I had a Prius I would be using that! I had this ES350 for along time, before I even thought about having a 2nd job...


----------



## Shangsta

MacDriver said:


> I ordered 3 things from Amazon.com this week and here is how they are being delivered:
> 
> 1 item from Amazon Warehouse Deals: via AMZL
> 1 item from from a vendor on Amazon: via US Postal Service
> 1 item from Amazon: via UPS to an Amazon Locker.
> I'm trying out a locker, just so I can experience it as a customer. I've had several customers ask about it. The better informed we are as drivers, the more likely people will keep buying from Amazon, and more $$$ for us! So now I've become an Amazonian!


Locker is pretty sweet, you can go there anytime you choose. Some people have their items delivered to UPS but obviously they close. Locker is very secure and always in a well lit public place like Safeway or 711


----------



## RGV

Is it true that afternoon block (back-to-back block) is *ONLY *offer to those people who are doing the morning block? Since, there're high chance that they will have undelivered.


----------



## Shangsta

RGV said:


> Is it true that afternoon block (back-to-back block) is *ONLY *offer to those people who are doing the morning block? Since, there're high chance that they will have undelivered.


Well technically its the only time that works. If your warehouse only does 4 hours in the morning. 7 am and 11 am would be your only chance. Getting a 10am you wouldnt be able to get a 4 hour at 2 pm.

I get offers for 3 hour go backs after 10am blocks however yes.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

FlexDriver said:


> Guaranteed NOT anymore! you just leaked a secret.


Disregard what I said, I was wrong anyways.

The last few blocks I've booked have been at complete random times for the most part.
I've been getting blocks daily still, so hopefully this means they will be plentiful until January.


----------



## danadiana

I get an afternoon block every time I get a morning block, I got a 3 hr this morning and I just took a 2 hr with only 6 packages.


----------



## chopstick

How are you guys doing on blocks? Seems there are tons available now... I guess it'll be like this until january and then it dies.


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> How are you guys doing on blocks? Seems there are tons available now... I guess it'll be like this until january and then it dies.


Yeah its a great time to be a driver. Hoping some of these corner cutters get let go in January so hard working drivers can get a reasonable number of blocks. My regular job limits me to 3-4 four hour blocks a week, thats all I need to be honest.


----------



## miauber1x831

chopstick said:


> How are you guys doing on blocks? Seems there are tons available now... I guess it'll be like this until january and then it dies.


Yes, have definitely noticed an uptick in the past week at my warehouse. Starting to be able to get blocks daily again.


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I get an afternoon block every time
> I get a morning block,
> I got a 3 hr this morning and
> I just took a 2 hr with only 6 packages.


End of News from BBC World service!


----------



## Myrney

My phone died this afternoon. Just bit the dust. Only a year old. I spent an hour at the At&t store basically repeating "I need to walk out of here with a phone tonight, do you understand me?" Because the old phone is dead, I have no contacts or text messages. but can't switch the sim cards and upload all that? Then I had difficulty getting the amazon app loaded on this phone. *sigh* 40 year old women should not be using such advanced technology.


----------



## Myrney

Oh and if any shifts were dropped at 5pm in Commerce, I napped right through that shit


----------



## flex4bmw

this is new, got an offer at 630p tonight, thought twas for next day 7a-11a, soon as i accepted a notification for pickup alert came in, i was like wth, so i went & check twas actually 7p-11p tonight... im like hell no i aint doing this late at night & besides i thought they only do logistics deliveries until 9pm... had to decline it, even if its an increase rate, but its not & nothing special about it!


----------



## chefseth

flex4bmw said:


> this is new, got an offer at 630p tonight, thought twas for next day 7a-11a, soon as i accepted a notification for pickup alert came in, i was like wth, so i went & check twas actually 7p-11p tonight... im like hell no i aint doing this late at night & besides i thought they only do logistics deliveries until 9pm... had to decline it, even if its an increase rate, but its not & nothing special about it!


And expect a "Missed Block" email. I recently did the same thing.

I replied to Amazon's email with a laundry list of gripes about the new process of block releases. 
They replied that the block wouldn't show up on my ratings. 
And the following week it showed 18 of 18 blocks successfully completed.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Today I was emailed that I had my first package come up "missing" that was mark delivered. I was bummed.

Can anyone else speak from experience on how often this happens? Even for us drivers who think we're extra careful?


----------



## Basmati

Bikehandlebars said:


> Today I was emailed that I had my first package come up "missing" that was mark delivered. I was bummed.
> 
> Can anyone else speak from experience on how often this happens? Even for us drivers who think we're extra careful?


Not matter how careful you are, occasionally there will be missing package reported. It could be a variety of reasons why. Could be stolen, maybe a wrong address, or customer could be flat out lying to get free merchandise. I've delivered around 5000 packages and have had 2 reported as customer did not receiv .


----------



## Shangsta

Bikehandlebars said:


> Today I was emailed that I had my first package come up "missing" that was mark delivered. I was bummed.
> 
> Can anyone else speak from experience on how often this happens? Even for us drivers who think we're extra careful?


Everyone gets one eventually. It can happen a lot or rarely depending on how careful you are. It takes several to get deactivated so you are fine.

You can never ensure they will all make it to your customer but you can do things like use a leasing office at apartments when they arent home or hiding packages at houses and leaving notes for areas that get a lot of foot traffic or are particularly shady.


----------



## Young ST

Had my first 3.5hr route today ugh... they gave me double than what they thought they were going to give hahaha.... all of them were someone else's route had to accept them all...it sucked....

in the str8 hood too so took so long because I had to actually wait for people to answer doors or hide em... lol str8 trap houses today... I think one was abandoned... had to cancel an appointment I had....

last stop was a hospital I was there for 20 minutes because the doctor was busy and wouldn't come get his packages lol.... ohwell they can't all be easy... yesterday I had 8 hrs but only took 2.5...


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

commerce warehouse employees kept yelling at everyone "Do not leave unless checked out" i really hate the sweat shop feel...then these guys who dont know how to direct you without a s*** fit. i keep getting Cerritos here...3rd time. is there a list of cities each warehouse covers by any chance? i know its random but i'd love enlightenment as to what areas each warehouse covers.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Had an absolute nightmare of a block today. Leaving my house to getting back home was 7.5 hours on a 4 hour block. Had a number of issues starting at scan in in the morning. I would explain here but it would be a massive wall of text (like the one I just emailed support) and I don't want to relive it.

Vegas drivers; PRAY that you don't get stuck with the casino/hotel on the strip route.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

lol dont mean to laugh but wow i can imagine what a nightmare the strip is jeez

i dont mean to sound like an ass but people in cerritos are extremely paranoid. they kept staring at me circling the block reminds me of cheers where everyone knows your name. They should really give us shirts and at least a sticker to identify the cars for our sake. I heard some people getting the cops called on them my guess people just wary...


----------



## Shangsta

TruegamerSeymour said:


> Do not leave unless checked out"


You can thank the drivers who leave packages or dont scan all their packages then return the ones they didnt scan for that. Our warehouse workers were always super friendly but started getting crabby when the bums tried to beat the system. They are still nice to the regulars but idiots ruin it for others.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> .................................................but idiots ruin it for others.


Very true!


----------



## Shangsta

TruegamerSeymour said:


> lol dont mean to laugh but wow i can imagine what a nightmare the strip is jeez
> 
> i dont mean to sound like an ass but people in cerritos are extremely paranoid. they kept staring at me circling the block reminds me of cheers where everyone knows your name. They should really give us shirts and at least a sticker to identify the cars for our sake. I heard some people getting the cops called on them my guess people just wary...


Ask for a vest and FLEX lanyard next time you pickup your stuff.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Got the update today ... once again no reserved blocks for next week.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Ask for a vest and FLEX lanyard next time you pickup your stuff.


My warehouse ran out of both. They keep saying they'll get some "soon".


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> My warehouse ran out of both. They keep saying they'll get some "soon".


Get two 4X and make one 8X with them by attaching each other lol


----------



## 939retired

Bikehandlebars said:


> Had an absolute nightmare of a block today. Leaving my house to getting back home was 7.5 hours on a 4 hour block. Had a number of issues starting at scan in in the morning. I would explain here but it would be a massive wall of text (like the one I just emailed support) and I don't want to relive it.
> 
> Vegas drivers; PRAY that you don't get stuck with the casino/hotel on the strip route.


They have a list of where to drop at the casinos. Also lists the receiving hours. Most end at two. Ask one of the blues for one.

I used to go a little over 4 hours sometimes but now what's left is going into the return rack at 4 hours.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

Shangsta said:


> Ask for a vest and FLEX lanyard next time you pickup your stuff.


i did but the vest is only for warehouse use. thats not enough for them to know what your doing while delivering...even postmates get shirts cmn!

i meant they get rude and yell... unecessarily... one lady bumped into a drivers mirror today and broke it :/ glad it wasnt mine lol

Shangsta do you know what areas does commerce cover? ive got cerritos 3xs in a row. i dont know if theres a list of covered areas for each warehouse posted around here


----------



## ndnpaula

Bikehandlebars said:


> Had an absolute nightmare of a block today. Leaving my house to getting back home was 7.5 hours on a 4 hour block. Had a number of issues starting at scan in in the morning. I would explain here but it would be a massive wall of text (like the one I just emailed support) and I don't want to relive it.
> 
> Vegas drivers; PRAY that you don't get stuck with the casino/hotel on the strip route.


That's insane. I hope I don't get casino/hotels on the strip. Did you deliver the package to casino's delivery warehouse or to the front desk?


----------



## Bikehandlebars

939retired said:


> They have a list of where to drop at the casinos. Also lists the receiving hours. Most end at two. Ask one of the blues for one.
> 
> I used to go a little over 4 hours sometimes but now what's left is going into the return rack at 4 hours.


I had this list.

I had an issue at the WH with packages not scanning in and had to rescan my car load twice, still some didn't get scanned, vests were already slammed and it was taking forever to get my issue fixed, they ended up sending me out with unscanned packages. I left at like 9:30 on a 8:30 block.

Overall dropping off on the strip wasn't that bad when I could unload at a dock and leave. However, 2 of my stops had some issue where the dock would only take some of the packages and I had to bring some to a sperate location on the property. The security (clueless) and dock people (FedEx business center employee) had no idea where to direct me, they just knew they couldn't take it. I ended up on multiple wild goose hunts on where to leave these packages, while having to use public parking ect. These properties are massive and time consuming in this situation. In retrospect I should have called support and told them that it can't happen.

Had another scenario where I waited in a hotel lobby for a customer for 20-30 min because the concierge/bell desk refused to hold it.

My route in the app was all jacked up and literally had me go back to casinos I was already at to drop at a restaurant ect.

It was just random problem after another all day.

I'm still new and was kind of unfamiliar on the protocol on what to do when you have a shitload left at the end of 4 hours, I've never even returned a package before. I thought my best bet was to finish the route and email support my story.

I want my residential route back that takes me 2.5 hours lol.

But today I learned if you have a lanyard with a badge and a package in your hand you can wander down any high profile, employee only hallway as you please.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

ndnpaula said:


> That's insane. I hope I don't get casino/hotels on the strip. Did you deliver the package to casino's delivery warehouse or to the front desk?


Both depending on the package. Some will have certain addresses to specify if you will be leaving it at a certain dock or with a hotel manager ect.

The warehouse workers will give you a packet that has details on what to do at each location.

It might not always be as bad as my experience was today...hopefully. My rant above has some details on what exactly made the route take so long.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Curious to hear if anyone saw an increased "Reserved" scheduling today for next Black Friday week?? Zero here...and only 1 last week even w inputting a 24/7 availability. Thanks!


----------



## jester121

Haven't seen this before -- there's been 4 (now down to 3) same day blocks sitting there taunting me for the past 2 hours this morning; normally I just work Saturday/Sunday, but the weather just turned here in Chicago and it's waaaay too cold and windy for this boy to be shlepping cardboard around Evanston all afternoon. I wonder if everyone else feels the same way, or maybe hasn't figured out we've switched to "morning-of" block drops?


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

in commerce today and i finally got another city. i over heard the long haired staff member woman who thinks shes king herod...lol bad attitude... say to another driver and over walkie we need to honk? no ones ever told us this...im at the very front in a toyota lol whos here


----------



## Shangsta

TruegamerSeymour said:


> i did but the vest is only for warehouse use. thats not enough for them to know what your doing while delivering...even postmates get shirts cmn!
> 
> i meant they get rude and yell... unecessarily... one lady bumped into a drivers mirror today and broke it :/ glad it wasnt mine lol
> 
> Shangsta do you know what areas does commerce cover? ive got cerritos 3xs in a row. i dont know if theres a list of covered areas for each warehouse posted around here


I am in a different state so I dont know much about commerce.

When I deliver with a vest and lanyard people dont bother me.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> I am in a different state so I dont know much about commerce.
> 
> When I deliver with a vest and lanyard people dont bother me.


Yeah I'm in the same state. When people see me with a package coming out of my car they don't question me. I stopped wearing my badge too because it would get all sweaty.


----------



## flex4bmw

i saw a few with hats also, not sure if they're custom made, i myself bought just a plain Amazon sweater & hat with the amazon label on it but not flex. you can also have a custom made amazon flex decal, but you cannot have like the white vans, i think those are exclusive to them

juts got 1 reserved, a day before thanksgiving



michaelb said:


> Yeah I'm in the same state. When people see me with a package coming out of my car they don't question me. I stopped wearing my badge too because it would get all sweaty.


how'd you got a badge? i just have a lanyard & a vest


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Ask for a vest and FLEX lanyard next time you pickup your stuff.


which lanyard do you speak of? they don't give us shit


----------



## MoMoney$

konoplya said:


> which lanyard do you speak of? they don't give us shit


We're "independent" remember?


----------



## FlexDriver

MoMoney$ said:


> We're "independent" remember?


Yes we are independent that is why he is asking for lanyard NOT leash!


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> which lanyard do you speak of? they don't give us shit


Yeah at mine you have to ask. It says Amazon Flex. There is a cute southern girl at oue warehouse who always hooks it up asking me if I need bags or a new vest.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Yeah at mine you have to ask. It says Amazon Flex. There is a cute southern girl at oue warehouse who always hooks it up asking me if I need bags or a new vest.


Short girl? she just gave me a vest, I didn't even ask.
I saw one guy wearing the lanyard, so I ask for it.


----------



## Flexxx

MoMoney$ said:


> We're "independent" remember?


 The lanyards serve as a reminder.


----------



## sillywabbit

I notice some drivers wear dark grey Amazon shirts which look like the sporty breathable athletic type shirts with a small Amazon name on the sleeve.

I can't see if they say anything on the font of the shirts because they all are wearing the vests zipped up.

These shirts look nice. I would wear it.

I assume these guys are white vans.


----------



## FlexDriver

sillywabbit said:


> I notice some drivers wear dark grey Amazon shirts which look like the sporty breathable athletic type shirts with a small Amazon name on the sleeve.
> 
> I can't see if they say anything on the font of the shirts because they all are wearing the vests zipped up.
> 
> I assume these guys are white vans.


I have one of these, they gave us in Dec 2015 along with a hat and a beanie hat too


----------



## Flexxx

TruegamerSeymour said:


> Shangsta do you know what areas does commerce cover? ive got cerritos 3xs in a row. i dont know if theres a list of covered areas for each warehouse posted around here


When I first started I delivered to East Los and South Gate. For the last few weeks though it's been Lakewood, Cerritos, Arcadia and Norwalk. This is only for the morning blocks.

Check out the Los Angeles thread if you have already, lots of commerce drivers there.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

yea we got the lanyard and that badge. sorry shangsta ive been lurking and you seemed like the master

flexxx I am dying to deliver in sgv... people kept looking at me thinking i was probably doing mischief.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Yeah at mine you have to ask. It says Amazon Flex. There is a cute southern girl at oue warehouse who always hooks it up asking me if I need bags or a new vest.


they used to give us new vests in the beginning.. now i recently asked for one and they told me to go screw myself pretty much.


----------



## konoplya

Flexxx said:


> The lanyards serve as a reminder.


damn, what the hell.. nobody here has that


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

they gave us that^ but they told us to leave the vest in the rack. i didnt know anyone had vests outside of the warehouse...


----------



## Bikehandlebars

I was given a lanyard with the independent contractor badge on it my first block. I've never seen anyone with a vest besides warehouse workers.


----------



## konoplya

they don't make you guys wear vests in the warehouse area?


----------



## jester121

No one cares much here (Chicago); I'm never more than 5 feet from the back of the car, so it's kind of pointless.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

konoplya said:


> they don't make you guys wear vests in the warehouse area?


Nope


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> Short girl? she just gave me a vest, I didn't even ask.
> I saw one guy wearing the lanyard, so I ask for it.


Yeah, she wears glasses sometimes. Assertive but doesnt pretend to be a blue vest like some of these other power hungry workers



TruegamerSeymour said:


> they gave us that^ but they told us to leave the vest in the rack. i didnt know anyone had vests outside of the warehouse...


We have loading docks so no one goes in the warehouse. So when they give you a vest its yours to keep


----------



## Sweitzeram

konoplya said:


> they don't make you guys wear vests in the warehouse area?


Nope.. They use to put them on all the carts when it first started but I haven't seen one on any driver in months now... Also never got a fancy lanyard when I started but I see all the newbies with them at sky harbor.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

They used to make us wear them here, but they kinda gave up when they started shoving all 4 hour blocks into a three hour period.


----------



## Whywork

Are all new drivers in Vegas getting prime now as default warehouse,???


----------



## miauber1x831

konoplya said:


> they don't make you guys wear vests in the warehouse area?


They make us wear them at our warehouse.


----------



## Htownflex

This new system takes forfeits into more accountability or shifts are scares thes week.


----------



## Myrney

TruegamerSeymour said:


> in commerce today and i finally got another city. i over heard the long haired staff member woman who thinks shes king herod...lol bad attitude... say to another driver and over walkie we need to honk? no ones ever told us this...im at the very front in a toyota lol whos here


The person we check in with should have given you a rundown on the "etiquette". But I swear, it changes with each manager in charge. And seriously, why don't we know these people's names??? I have been there at least five days a week since October 9th and I think I know the names of two workers.


----------



## Myrney

TruegamerSeymour said:


> yea we got the lanyard and that badge. sorry shangsta ive been lurking and you seemed like the master
> 
> flexxx I am dying to deliver in sgv... people kept looking at me thinking i was probably doing mischief.


That makes THREE of us hoping to get San Gabriel, Temple City and Alhambra. Me and another in Commerce both live in San Gabriel. It is a gift from the Amazon gods when I get sent there. You just have to do the route backwards and then you end up right next to your house. Hahahahaha


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

Myrney said:


> That makes THREE of us hoping to get San Gabriel, Temple City and Alhambra. Me and another in Commerce both live in San Gabriel. It is a gift from the Amazon gods when I get sent there. You just have to do the route backwards and then you end up right next to your house. Hahahahaha


I'm still praying...I am in alhambra.
10th shift still freaking Lakewood/norwalk/cerritos


----------



## jester121

Myrney said:


> And seriously, why don't we know these people's names??? I have been there at least five days a week since October 9th and I think I know the names of two workers.


Cause Amazon doesn't want people standing around talking in the warehouse, it's unproductive.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Well at least I fixed my hourly from my last block taking 7 hours.

Finished today's in just over 2 hours. Was able to drop about 20 of my 60 packages with apt office's which always helps. 

My missing package from last week got me paranoid, I could have swore some van was following me for a couple stops, snapped a pic of the van 
and saved the license plate haha. I also spied on it for like 15 min. Think I was losing my mind.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Cause Amazon doesn't want people standing around talking in the warehouse, it's unproductive.


They would be pissed at mine there are these gregarious black guys who literally shoot the breeze with employees it takes them 45 minutes to load their packages. Blows me away lol


----------



## flex4bmw

Today there's almost no packages to deliver, we had 6 drivers, although the White vans had plenty of packages, so they decided to take some out from them & gave it to us, they said they literally don't have flex. I guess it's becoz 4 days till black Friday, customers are holding off & saving their money.

/off topic
Who's camping out for black Friday? Most stores starts Thanksgiving day, not so much as so called black Friday now...
I myself will wait for cyber Monday instead.

/end rant


----------



## Memorex

Passed on a few 3hr blocks and finally got a 4hr block at 10:30am. It was only 18 packages. Don't think I'll ever do a 3hr. block. There always seems to be a 4hr that pops up everyday


----------



## chopstick

Black friday ugh...

I'm not trying to get trampled to death at walmart


----------



## businessgamer85

chopstick agreed. I can save more on Craigslist or online ..wonder if anyone will get thanksgiving tips.
Shangsta
trust me they try to small talk at mine and I just never make eye contact.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> Today there's almost no packages to deliver, we had 6 drivers, although the White vans had plenty of packages, so they decided to take some out from them & gave it to us, they said they literally don't have flex. I guess it's becoz 4 days till black Friday, customers are holding off & saving their money.
> 
> /off topic
> Who's camping out for black Friday? Most stores starts Thanksgiving day, not so much as so called black Friday now...
> I myself will wait for cyber Monday instead.
> 
> /end rant


Yeah I imagine shoppers are waiting for Cyber Monday deals. We will be really busy next week.


----------



## amazonflexguy

jester121 said:


> To be fair, if Daylight Savings had its way it would be lighter at 5:15, not darker. Blame stupid Standard time.


Pitch dark for me last night on my 5to 9
I used to believe that they would not send you to app complexes or businesses at night but that was just my luck. Got both last night


----------



## amazonflexguy

I usually get my deposit on Thursdays. Are we going to get it on Wednesday? Or Friday? This week due to holiday


----------



## businessgamer85

amazonflexguy said:


> Pitch dark for me last night on my 5to 9
> I used to believe that they would not send you to app complexes or businesses at night but that was just my luck. Got both last night


did you get a ton of deliveries? I got my 2nd nightime (I only do day usually) is it easy for you to see the residence street numbers? I got xenon lights but a bit worried lol


----------



## chopstick

Are there deliveries on Thursday (thanksgiving) or will no blocks be available / warehouse closed?


----------



## Shangsta

amazonflexguy said:


> I usually get my deposit on Thursdays. Are we going to get it on Wednesday? Or Friday? This week due to holiday


Thats up to your bank. They deposit it on Wednesdays, my bank shows the money same day but if yours processes it on Thursdays you will get it Friday


----------



## flex4bmw

5 days straight that I can't get a 2nd block of the day... it's harder & I skip on the late afternoon blocks. I used to be able to pick up extra 3hrs. block but those they dropped much later now like past 3p, that's almost dark here.

/end rant


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> 5 days straight that I can't get a 2nd block of the day... it's harder & I skip on the late afternoon blocks. I used to be able to pick up extra 3hrs. block but those they dropped much later now like past 3p, that's almost dark here.
> 
> /end rant


My theory is our warehouse is now doing 4 hours from 7 to 10 and then uses the time to sort for the 3 hour go backs at night.

Used to be you could get a second 4 hour at 11 12 or 1 but not anymore.


----------



## amazonflexguy

businessgamer85 said:


> did you get a ton of deliveries? I got my 2nd nightime (I only do day usually) is it easy for you to see the residence street numbers? I got xenon lights but a bit worried lol


Here's the run down.. day time gets a lot more packages but they are close to each other. Night time you get LESS but there more spread out. 
Last night I had 5 packages and it took me 3 hours. Today in the morning I had 30 and it took me 2 hours. So don't pay attention to the boxes. The work is usually about the same. When I signed up amazon gave me a gift card. I bought a high power rechargeable light and even a plug in spot light. Sometimes you go to huge apt complexes and the spot light works so well to find building numbers etc... make sure your visible! I go all the way up to the property with my flash light on and make sure it's know that I'm there to conduct business. Not just some guy stealing packages in the dark


----------



## amazonflexguy

chopstick said:


> Are there deliveries on Thursday (thanksgiving) or will no blocks be available / warehouse closed?


My warehouse said no blocks and closed dtla5


----------



## amazonflexguy

flex4bmw said:


> 5 days straight that I can't get a 2nd block of the day... it's harder & I skip on the late afternoon blocks. I used to be able to pick up extra 3hrs. block but those they dropped much later now like past 3p, that's almost dark here.
> 
> /end rant


It's getting harder to get the afternoon blocks because of the white vans. They have a second shift that starts at 215 and the white vans have gotten the green light to hire holiday drivers. So all the people that drive white vans have contracts right. On top of there normal vans they all have added more drivers for the holiday.


----------



## Shangsta

Lighting is huge, I got my third customer expectations email and I was delivering early. I am pretty certain I got my numbers switched up and swapped a 51313 and a 51331. This gig is not for the dyslesxic


----------



## businessgamer85

commerce booth man told me "dont speed" I stopped at every stop sign lol
people speed so fast when hes not there. I kept my spedometer at 5mph. but he thinks my headers mean speeding :/

nice workers today even lended a helping hand


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Anyone get apartment complex offices that say they will only hold packages if you attempted the delivery and they weren't home?

I had this today and wasted like 45 min knocking on doors for no one to answer. Think next time I'll lie and say I attempted the deliveries already lol.


----------



## Shangsta

Bikehandlebars said:


> Anyone get apartment complex offices that say they will only hold packages if you attempted the delivery and they weren't home?


This is technically true. In theory we should attempt delivery before we drop them at a leasing office. This coming from someone who used to never do that. My new compromise is to call them via the app, if they dont answer straight to the leasing office.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

amazonflexguy said:


> My warehouse said no blocks and closed dtla5


Good to know...thanks for the info!


----------



## businessgamer85

2 apartments today in norwalk and no one is there thanks to the voice thing i Knew. one mgr didnt wanna take it but then told me she actually had more in his office so took it after all.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Shangsta said:


> This is technically true. In theory we should attempt delivery before we drop them at a leasing office. This coming from someone who used to never do that. My new compromise is to call them via the app, if they dont answer straight to the leasing office.


Thanks for the info, I completely spaced that I could call the customer, that seems like a much faster alternative.


----------



## businessgamer85

what to do when customer says "leave in mailbox" or actually tells you from the door "put it in the mailbox...maybe she was half naked idk. but its illegal and Im to quiet...I didnt kinda chewed me out


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> what to do when customer says "leave in mailbox" or actually tells you from the door "put it in the mailbox...maybe she was half naked idk. but its illegal and Im to quiet...I did


I refuse to put anything in anyones mailbox haha. If someone calls the cops on me.. that's not going to be very cool at all hahaha.


----------



## businessgamer85

sweatypawz said:


> I refuse to put anything in anyones mailbox haha. If someone calls the cops on me.. that's not going to be very cool at all hahaha.


I meant I didnt. but the lady appeared to be half naked i dunno i left it on top i vaguely heard her yell Inside! when they leave those instructions I always leave it in the porch under rug or tree


----------



## flex4bmw

businessgamer85 said:


> what to do when customer says "leave in mailbox" or actually tells you from the door "put it in the mailbox...maybe she was half naked idk. but its illegal and Im to quiet...I didnt kinda chewed me out


if customer ask something you're not sure of, make sure it follows amazon guidelines, which is illegal to use mailbox no matter what.



Shangsta said:


> This is technically true. In theory we should attempt delivery before we drop them at a leasing office. This coming from someone who used to never do that. My new compromise is to call them via the app, if they dont answer straight to the leasing office.


what if the Cx doesnt answer? what if the Cx asked to leave by the door even if they're not home? would you attempt it or straight to the office?



amazonflexguy said:


> When I signed up amazon gave me a gift card


i never got my gift card


----------



## PhoenixFlex

chopstick said:


> Are there deliveries on Thursday (thanksgiving) or will no blocks be available / warehouse closed?


Closed on Thursday in Phoenix, so probably everywhere else, too.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Bikehandlebars said:


> Thanks for the info, I completely spaced that I could call the customer, that seems like a much faster alternative.


I heard that warehouses have started cracking down on drivers that go right to leasing offices instead of attempting deliveries. I don't know how they can really do that; I suppose by crosschecking how long people spend attempting deliveries first. I knock on apartments first anyways since that's what I'm getting paid to do. I know that's the minority position on here, and I ain't gonna judge. But if you want to do this gig long term you should consider that big brother is amassing lots of data for future reference.


----------



## businessgamer85

mine both said c/o apt manager. they werent answering the electric call gate either


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> what if the Cx doesnt answer? what if the Cx asked to leave by the door even if they're not home? would you attempt it or straight to the office?


If they dont answer there is a record you tried to contact them and then I can put it in the leasing office or back to the warehouse. Amazon has sent some drivers a customer expectation email for not contacting a customer they didnt attempt delivery too. However they cant send me one for not knocking on the door since that cannot be proven.

If the instructions says front porch I will generally leave it but again not all apartments are the same. Someone on the 3rd floor will get way less foot traffic and their door is not visible from the street. Someone on the first floor? Risky


----------



## Young ST

Apartment gods been blessing me lately....

Today I tried to leave it with a leasing office lady and she's like umm no this is independent living.... seemed like senior living....

It was on the 12th floor alllll the way down this lonnnng hall..I'm thinking I'll make small talk and say wow it's a long walk up here! He opens the door in a wheelchair...so im like oh shit now i have nothing to say he cant even walk... he asks if I have a busy day and some other shit prolly doesn't get many visitors....


----------



## businessgamer85

amazonflexguy said:


> Here's the run down.. day time gets a lot more packages but they are close to each other. Night time you get LESS but there more spread out.
> Last night I had 5 packages and it took me 3 hours. Today in the morning I had 30 and it took me 2 hours. So don't pay attention to the boxes. The work is usually about the same. When I signed up amazon gave me a gift card. I bought a high power rechargeable light and even a plug in spot light. Sometimes you go to huge apt complexes and the spot light works so well to find building numbers etc... make sure your visible! I go all the way up to the property with my flash light on and make sure it's know that I'm there to conduct business. Not just some guy stealing packages in the dark


all of san gabriel and Temple city have old blurry street numbers or none existant! 13 in 1.2 hrs... I had to also walk a block because of a 1 lane street packed with cars. Then this asian man yells at me for walking on his lawn tells me to get off then I said I had a package he says "oh but marc is gone to sf but thanks" like he didnt believe it lol made my night


----------



## amazonflexguy

FlexGuyJim said:


> Good to know...thanks for the info!


Good seeing u today jim


----------



## amazonflexguy

flex4bmw said:


> if customer ask something you're not sure of, make sure it follows amazon guidelines, which is illegal to use mailbox no matter what.
> 
> what if the Cx doesnt answer? what if the Cx asked to leave by the door even if they're not home? would you attempt it or straight to the office?
> 
> i never got my gift card


I got mine through email. Just a code that loads to your amazon account


----------



## FlexGuyJim

amazonflexguy said:


> Good seeing u today jim


You too! take care n enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Young ST

lmao they just released a 2pm block at 1:55.... get real... shouldve taken it and hit the ?.... ohwell


----------



## Young ST

I declined it then they release a 230 one.... got itttt


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Whelp, closed tommorow in Vegas. Oh well, I SUPPOSE a day off isn't the worst thing in the world...


----------



## flex4bmw

Our WH is also closed tomorrow.


Young ST said:


> lmao they just released a 2pm block at 1:55.... get real... shouldve taken it and hit the ?.... ohwell


They do that coz it gets offered every 30mins until someone accepts.


----------



## sillywabbit

Today I finally got a small number of packages! Only 17, with 1 far away delivery and 1 problem delivery with an nonexistent address which made me go back to the warehouse.

After dropping off the package at the warehouse, a blocked showed! Wow, lucky or what? ... I have a feeling I am going to get a boatload this time to make up for the small amount I had this morning!


----------



## Young ST

flex4bmw said:


> Our WH is also closed tomorrow.
> 
> They do that coz it gets offered every 30mins until someone accepts.


It's was weird because in 4 weeks I've never seen a 2pm block...figur3d they messed up lol... I got there at 245 and they still had 2 routestops to go out that nobody was going to pick up.....

All businesses ughhhh luckily got most of them before they closed for the holidays


----------



## flex4bmw

wow today they made the 3hrs. block into 4hrs for night shift, maybe coz no one wants the 3hrs. for night shifts, i still didnt accept any of those, if they make it with increase rate they maybe i will...

/end rant


----------



## rpark

Hi everyone, Happy Thanksgiving! When are the Friday shifts available? I have not seen any, it makes sense since the warehouses are closed today.


----------



## Shangsta

rpark said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Thanksgiving! When are the Friday shifts available? I have not seen any, it makes sense since the warehouses are closed today.


They wll probably be released tonight when the blue vest come in.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

rpark said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Thanksgiving! When are the Friday shifts available? I have not seen any, it makes sense since the warehouses are closed today.


I grabbed a 10:30 am shift for tomorrow at about 10:30 this morning.


----------



## konoplya

people showing up in taxis now lol


----------



## rpark

Did anyone else get shifts for tomorrow? I thought it would be released tonight.


----------



## silentguy

Lots available this morning.
They were sitting untaken for a while.


----------



## rpark

Darn, I didn't bother to check. I hope there's another opportunity.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I took my normal shift at the regular time no problem.


----------



## nighthawk398

konoplya said:


> people showing up in taxis now lol


the taxis are common in the dfw area


----------



## jester121

Apparently not one felt like showing up for work today at Chicago Downers Grove, they just bumped the pay to $22/hr for 3 hour blocks. Wonder how long that will last ?


----------



## silentguy

As long as they are not overloading u with packages.


----------



## silentguy

3 hour blocks are the worse
They will take u 4 hours


----------



## jester121

I didn't get the email until too late. May try for a block tomorrow, but I have a bad feeling loads will be huge.


----------



## silentguy

Got my first scheduled block today. They put me down for 1 hour before the start. 

I'm not working today. I forfeited it. 

I don't think there's many people driving due to the holiday.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

jester121 said:


> I didn't get the email until too late. May try for a block tomorrow, but I have a bad feeling loads will be huge.


I took a block today with the same dreadful feeling, ended up with 41 packages in a really tight radius, no apts, no increase in pay either. Twas pleasant. If you do get one I hope it's not a b*tch.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Finally got a route that was in the direction of going home today (route was basically half way home from the WH). Was so excited, but that was killed quickly. Had 4 packages to drop at an Amazon Locker. My first time going to one. I get there (at a Circle K) and the Amazon Locker is broken (screen is blank and packages don't scan); not to mention two homeless looking people sitting down next to it eating Cup of Noodles. I ended up being on the phone with support almost 30 minutes. I was instructed to mark the packages undelivered with "Locker Full" as the reason. Next stop I go to a Dentist office that is closed until next Monday due to Thanksgiving. Well... so much for getting a route that is on the way home. I had to drive an extra 35 miles since I had to go back the WH to take the packages back.

:end rant:


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

silentguy said:


> 3 hour blocks are the worse
> They will take u 4 hours


That's all they drop in DFW now :/


----------



## neontutors

I wonder if i got a soft ban. Because i used to be out of sat5. And since the update i have not received one block. And when i look at my calendar. it says im "assigned" to utx5 (same city). which is prim now. Did they make most flex "white vans" only. Guess i will have to go back to uber for the extra pocket money.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

neontutors said:


> I wonder if i got a soft ban. Because i used to be out of sat5. And since the update i have not received one block. And when i look at my calendar. it says im "assigned" to utx5 (same city). which is prim now. Did they make most flex "white vans" only. Guess i will have to go back to uber for the extra pocket money.


If you're now with utx5 then I guess they switched you. SAT5 is still busy with regular flex drivers. I don't even see as many white vans any more. Hell today was really busy. They were dropping blocks all morning. They hardly assign week to week anymore. I've only been able to get blocks the same day I choose to work.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

Also I saw an e-mail that from yesterday through Tues we're suppose to be getting $80 shifts. Haven't seen that. Does anyone know if they'll adjust it for when we get paid Wed or nah?


----------



## neontutors

thanks. Dunno why they switched me. oh well.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

flex4bmw said:


> how often you get auditors ride with you?
> do you have a regular route or its random too like flex, you don't get to choose a route?
> what are the benefits? since your hired as employee
> is O/T pay time & a half?
> with the Vans, i take it gas is paid for but what if its your own vehicle is gas re-imburse?
> is there a limit of how much hours you could work in a day/week? guaranteed work hours or only when shifts are available?
> 
> thats it for now, thanks!


Very late lol...

The auditors was random. I never had one ride with me but then again I hardly worked hours with Scoobeez.

Benefits wise - I think it's once you're past 90 days working FT I think you get health insurance, PTO, etc. I didn't pay attention since I was hired on as PT.

Routes are regular for morning shift. Those are the normal .com orders and they can get as many as 150+ packages which can take all day to deliver (similar to UPS/FedEx). Same day deliveries done in the afternoon starting at 3 for white vans are random routes. Also they're trying to make them drive their vehicles for same day since those are lower volume in packages vs the morning shift. Keep in mind the morning shift is from like 630AM-515PM; same day shift is 3-930 PM. Regular pay for them is 12.31/hr. Same day shift rises $15.61 if you drive your own vehicle.

They allow OT when they really need drivers. But usually if you're full time you're working 4 days a week; at least one weekend day. Some worked 630am-930PM or later
when they were really busy a few times. As long as you put in when you're available to work you're scheduled. The hours are guaranteed. They only have open shifts to pick up if they need ppl to work extra shifts


----------



## neontutors

SkinnieMinnie said:


> If you're now with utx5 then I guess they switched you. SAT5 is still busy with regular flex drivers. I don't even see as many white vans any more. Hell today was really busy. They were dropping blocks all morning. They hardly assign week to week anymore. I've only been able to get blocks the same day I choose to work.


what is a good time to check for blocks? if you dont mind spilling the beans. thanks.


----------



## businessgamer85

Im switching to industry in spring. I hate most of the ppl where im at

Then again I hate everyone...lol


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

neontutors unfortunately there is no set time. It's been random just like how the other fonts have described. Since I typically want the mid morning shifts that start at 930, 10 or 1130, I refresh every 30 min. SAt5 pushes blocks it seems whenever they feel like it lol


----------



## rpark

I didn't know that there are shifts earlier than 7:30. Can someone please tell me when? Thanks!


----------



## neontutors

Well. They are going to switch me back they said. Sent them an email. what really helped is i live 5 minutes away from sat5. im surprised. the other times i dealt with support it was not this good.


----------



## rpark

neontutors said:


> Well. They are going to switch me back they said. Sent them an email. what really helped is i live 5 minutes away from sat5. im surprised. the other times i dealt with support it was not this good.


I haven't been keeping up with why they switched work locations to begin with but is it possible to change? There's a warehouse closer than the one I've been working at and the last time I spoke to support they weren't able to.


----------



## neontutors

rpark said:


> I haven't been keeping up with why they switched work locations to begin with but is it possible to change? There's a warehouse closer than the one I've been working at and the last time I spoke to support they weren't able to.


They said that they were. But i used to work at this one. not sure if it makes the diff. But i wont count my chickens before they hatch. ill update. I was supposed to get a confirm email in the next few weeks.


----------



## FlexZone

Interesting, Anyone comfortable with this if/when this goes live

https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-could-start-dropping-off-packages-inside-your-home/



> August and Garageio, two smart home companies that make connected locks and garage door openers, are working to make possible in-home deliveries of Amazon packages. According to a report in The Information, early tests have already been carried out in Seattle.
> 
> Here's how the process would work: When you check out a purchase from Amazon store, you can opt for an in-home delivery -- allowing the courier one-time access to your home via an August-locked door or Garageio-controlled garage. During delivery, the courier would use the access key via the appropriate app and leave your package safely inside.


----------



## LLXC

FlexZone said:


> Interesting, Anyone comfortable with this if/when this goes live
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-could-start-dropping-off-packages-inside-your-home/


I'd be afraid of dogs. Also, they better give me a ton of Amazon gear so I look legit and not like a burglar. Truth is, I simply would pass on this job if/when we got there.


----------



## neontutors

SkinnieMinnie said:


> neontutors unfortunately there is no set time. It's been random just like how the other fonts have described. Since I typically want the mid morning shifts that start at 930, 10 or 1130, I refresh every 30 min. SAt5 pushes blocks it seems whenever they feel like it lol


well im back to making some extra cash for xmas. Thanks alot Minnie. If you ever need anything i can help with. let me know. thx again


----------



## GMan01

FlexZone said:


> Interesting, Anyone comfortable with this if/when this goes live
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-could-start-dropping-off-packages-inside-your-home/


I would be done unless they offered a hell of a life insurance policy. And hazard pay!


----------



## nighthawk398

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> That's all they drop in DFW now :/


I hardly see any3 hrs schedules in DFW I mostly see 4


----------



## konoplya

FlexZone said:


> Interesting, Anyone comfortable with this if/when this goes live
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-could-start-dropping-off-packages-inside-your-home/


hell no. i almost got bit twice by insane dogs last week. i'm not walking into nobody's home. they can blow me.


----------



## neontutors

i have a night "shift" today. And its 80 bucks now.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Saw a 6:30am offer for tomorrow, along with the usual 8 and 8:30. 

First time I've seen that time slot.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

nighthawk398 said:


> I hardly see any3 hrs schedules in DFW I mostly see 4


Must be a different warehouse then. All I've seen at DFW8 (Coppell) has been 3 hours. Hopefully they gimme those sweet 4hour blocks soon with the holiday rush!


----------



## nighthawk398

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Must be a different warehouse then. All I've seen at DFW8 (Coppell) has been 3 hours. Hopefully they gimme those sweet 4hour blocks soon with the holiday rush!


I did not know that was a .com warehouse, I was thinking DDA1 and DDA2


----------



## jester121

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Must be a different warehouse then. All I've seen at DFW8 (Coppell) has been 3 hours. Hopefully they gimme those sweet 4hour blocks soon with the holiday rush!


Nah, they'll just spread it around among all the new drivers they've been onboarding... while increasing package counts for everyone.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Wow the warehouse is slammed here today. Currently waiting in line wrapped all the way around the building. Easily twice as many drivers in line than busiest I've seen it. Hope I can get in and out without it cutting halfway into my block.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Bikehandlebars said:


> Wow the warehouse is slammed here today. Currently waiting in line wrapped all the way around the building. Easily twice as many drivers in line than busiest I've seen it. Hope I can get in and out without it cutting halfway into my block.


Exactly what's happening to me. Sitting here 45 minutes and haven't even SEEN my packages yet... They changed to all 3 hour blocks even in morning but its gonna take 4 hours with this extra wait at the warehouse...


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Exactly what's happening to me. Sitting here 45 minutes and haven't even SEEN my packages yet... They changed to all 3 hour blocks even in morning but its gonna take 4 hours with this extra wait at the warehouse...


Wow they cut them to 3 hour blocks in a time of high demand like this? What's the 3 hour block rate? What area are you in?

That's messed up


----------



## jester121

Yeah, our warehouse was running behind yesterday as well, we sat outside until 12:20 for a 12:00 3-hour block, I wasn't on the road until 12:40.

I sent a complaint in via the Flex App (Feedback -> Pickups), because that's BS. If we're going to get hammered for arriving 6 minutes late or dropping a shift 44 minutes before it starts, then the warehouse people need to be held accountable when they cost me money sitting around. I don't care if they're busy or disorganized or anything else, this is business, either hire more people or get your crap together.... especially during this time of year.

Miraculously I completed the block with no return packages, so I didn't have to hike 30 miles out of my way to return anything, and still ran 25 minutes over on the 3 hours -- 39 stops @ 52 packages.


----------



## miauber1x831

jester121 said:


> Yeah, our warehouse was running behind yesterday as well, we sat outside until 12:20 for a 12:00 3-hour block, I wasn't on the road until 12:40.
> 
> I sent a complaint in via the Flex App (Feedback -> Pickups), because that's BS. If we're going to get hammered for arriving 6 minutes late or dropping a shift 44 minutes before it starts, then the warehouse people need to be held accountable when they cost me money sitting around. I don't care if they're busy or disorganized or anything else, this is business, either hire more people or get your crap together.... especially during this time of year.
> 
> Miraculously I completed the block with no return packages, so I didn't have to hike 30 miles out of my way to return anything, and still ran 25 minutes over on the 3 hours -- 39 stops @ 52 packages.


20 minutes is nothing. I've had to wait to get into the warehouse 30 minutes - 1 hour on multiple occasions here in Miami.


----------



## jester121

That doesn't make it okay. I'll complain every single time it happens, until it's fixed, just as the warehouse would do if I was screwing up.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Well didn't get out of the warehouse until 8:45 for an 8am block, luckily had a 40 package block all in the same neighborhood that only took me 1.5 hours of delivery time.


----------



## Young ST

They made the guy with the handicapped people drop off all the people on the other side of of the building in the rain and we are waiting long to load up lmao.... ****ed up


----------



## businessgamer85

Wow that would actually get him fired from his other job if it is...He left them alone and in the rain lol (dont mean to laugh at the people, just the action) my bad... What a tool for christs sakes!


----------



## Young ST

Yeah this one guard is always cracking down on stuff... lol last time they let him in... It's a huge cargo van with like 4 rows of seats lol.... it's so ****ed up... but yeah made them wait in the rain it ended up being 25 minutes! 

Seemed like he grabbed the block while driving them because he had to get a new vest and badge too he didn't have it on him... hahaha if it was any other company you might get fired on the spot for this shit


----------



## Young ST

Had a new driver today... dude had no clue what was going on brought his wife with him in his van... he didn't check in on the app and was late will prolly get an email soon about that lol... live and learn


----------



## jester121

Got a chuckle out of this...



> 5:43 PM (29 minutes ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased Rate On Select Block in Morton Grove (DCH2)*
> 
> Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$60 *for each delivery block (estimated to take 3 hours) you complete between* 6 p.m. to 10 p.m. through Monday, November 28 only.*
> 
> To learn how to check for available blocks, check out the FAQ in the "Help" tab of the Main Menu in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Wow, a whole extra $6, it's dark and rainy in Chicago tonight, and anyone who isn't a complete noob would know these are all crappy go-backs and apartment drops spread all over God's creation.

This block was still sitting there waiting 10 minutes later, and I think it had been bouncing its way down the Plinko board all afternoon -- 3, 3:30, 4, 4:30, and so on.

I wonder what the warehouse does if no one ever takes the block? Do they just eat the pissed off customers and try sending it out tomorrow?

Furthermore, do the Vested Overlords get evaluated on stuff like this, and get dinged for it? Having some idea of how Amazon works, I feel confident there are some metrics in play; they must be tracking stuff like this. I wonder how it all shakes out?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Bikehandlebars said:


> Wow the warehouse is slammed here today. Currently waiting in line wrapped all the way around the building. Easily twice as many drivers in line than busiest I've seen it. Hope I can get in and out without it cutting halfway into my block.


Apparently they got a huge amount today extra that were supposed to show up yesterday. I was 7:00AM and the line was fine when I got there (around 6:30) -- they actually had some people schedualed for 6:30....didn't get in until a little bit late, but nothing major.
But leaving....there was an insane amount of cars in the back all circled around....
Even weirder was the fact an 11AM 4 hour block popped up for the first time in like /seven weeks/ that I've seen. Lasted quite a long time too (I'm talking probably a half hour or more). Just now both a 2 and 3 hour block dropped for 5PM.

Weeeeeeeeird.


----------



## sillywabbit

Ya, the evening blocks sux!

They are all go backs, reattempts,closed businesses, etc. All spread out.

Amazon gives you a 3 hour block but you will exceed it. Plus, if you are unfortunate enough to get a closed business, you are guaranteed a trip back to the warehouse.

You end up doing 4.5 hours on a 3 hour block.


----------



## chopstick

3 hr blocks obviously aren't worth it. Not only is delivering at night a bad idea, but you will make a higher hourly doing something else (such as food delivery) during those dinner rush hours.

Amazon flex is best for the morning / afternoon shifts, save the dinnertime shift for postmates or doordash or pizza delivery and you will tend to make more money that way.

I just worked 2.5 hours at my pizza job from 6-8:30pm, made $65 in tips + wages, that's like 27 an hour, definitely beats working a 3 hr flex block which would have only paid $54


----------



## Htownflex

Hmmm... was not able to get a shift for tomorrow. I thought it would be a given since cyber monday and all


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Wow, a whole extra $6, it's dark and rainy in Chicago tonight, and anyone who isn't a complete noob would know these are all crappy go-backs and apartment drops spread all over God's creation.


Flex knows how to take advantage of suckers. No doubt about that.


----------



## sillywabbit

Htownflex said:


> Hmmm... was not able to get a shift for tomorrow. I thought it would be a given since cyber monday and all


Personally, looking at all the sales, nothing seemed great this year. Maybe that is just me though...


----------



## driver5000

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
> Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
> 1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
> 2) Folding Cart/Dolly
> 3) Flash Light
> 4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
> 5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
> 6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
> 7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
> _*Scheduling a Block/s*_
> Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
> *1) Weekly Scheduling*
> It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
> *2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
> You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
> *3) During Day Scheduling*
> The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
> *4) Forfeiting a Block*
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> *TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.*
> *5) Type of Blocks
> - 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> *- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> *- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> *TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.*
> *Getting Ready for Delivery*
> Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
> *1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
> Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.*
> *3) Driving for Deliveries*
> Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward. For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> *4) Deliveries and Time management Skills
> Apartment complexes-* If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> *Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents)* get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> *TIP: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" w/note indicate where the package is left.*
> *Houses* Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> *TIP: For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given:* Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery.
> *Credit goes to Gaj
> FlexDriver*


Amazon Flex Sucks, Postmates Much Much Better. Amazon Flex $18 per hour not enough for the time pressure, gas cost, ect...


----------



## driver5000

Shangsta said:


> Flex knows how to take advantage of suckers. No doubt about that.


Very very True, I drove Amazon flex 1 month and was very disappointed.

I had a bigger expectation for Amazon Flex.

Amazon Flex has The same Attitude Toward Working People as Uber.


----------



## LLXC

driver5000 said:


> Amazon Flex has The same Attitude Toward Working People as Uber.


I dont know why people have high expectations for these companies to treat their "people." As independent contractors, we're expendable sheep. We arent skilled workers that they need to keep from leaving with very good compensation, perks, etc...


----------



## LLXC

Htownflex said:


> Hmmm... was not able to get a shift for tomorrow. I thought it would be a given since cyber monday and all


I saw a lot of block offers today but the day of (including those odd start/end at x:30 that overlap two 2 hr blocks, which seem to happen when busy) but most of the slots were available within 15 minutes of it starting. :/


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Is anyone else having trouble with scanning packages? I'm not sure if it's my device, but I hadn't had problems previously but it seems after the past 2 updates, I can't scan 95% of the packages I try. The rare few that do always return the red X. I've taken to just entering in all the package IDs the past few times but that's gotten pretty tiring. Using the flashlight or bright light outside doesn't make a difference. 

Running version 3.0.4418.0 on a Galaxy Tab.


----------



## MoMoney$

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with scanning packages? I'm not sure if it's my device, but I hadn't had problems previously but it seems after the past 2 updates, I can't scan 95% of the packages I try. The rare few that do always return the red X. I've taken to just entering in all the package IDs the past few times but that's gotten pretty tiring. Using the flashlight or bright light outside doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Running version 3.0.4418.0 on a Galaxy Tab.


Try switching to a "phone"? The cameras on tabs are awful!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with scanning packages? I'm not sure if it's my device, but I hadn't had problems previously but it seems after the past 2 updates, I can't scan 95% of the packages I try. The rare few that do always return the red X. I've taken to just entering in all the package IDs the past few times but that's gotten pretty tiring. Using the flashlight or bright light outside doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Running version 3.0.4418.0 on a Galaxy Tab.


 I don't think it's your phone. Last few routes all packages were red screen's and scanning seemed "iffy" at best. If it's an "assigned to another driver" screen just select "i'll deliver".....of course carefully in case it's an actual missort. But seems all packages are showing this lately. I've had whole routes with all red screens. 
Make sure you're scanning the proper bar code which is the smaller bottom bar code now. This all changed as prior we needed to scan the QR code. Also make sure you're keeping a count to make sure pkg count is right. Seems to miss or misscan at least 1 or 2 pkgs a route now.


----------



## Young ST

Checked in from home, showed up like 5 minutes late.. Only one other driver here... So easy lol don't have to deal with the chaos... But they ran out of routes... Putting one together now well see how it goes


----------



## Young ST

15 packages all close... this should take 30 mins lmao


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Young ST said:


> 15 packages all close... this should take 30 mins lmao


 It's as if black friday and cyber monday didn't happen for flex?? All quiet here in south florida too and you seemed to be pretty busy up until this week.....now small routes and few blocks released?


----------



## Shynepapin

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone got the link to the previous version of the Flex App, before they started the offer thingys, cos I have got problems with never getting any reserved offer since they introduced reserved offers, I will gladly take the auto schedule as I get more blocks and can average very close to 40 hrs limit with that. Pls PM. Thank you guys.


----------



## Flexxx

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I don't think it's your phone. Last few routes all packages were red screen's and scanning seemed "iffy" at best. If it's an "assigned to another driver" screen just select "i'll deliver".....of course carefully in case it's an actual missort. But seems all packages are showing this lately. I've had whole routes with all red screens.
> Make sure you're scanning the proper bar code which is the smaller bottom bar code now. This all changed as prior we needed to scan the QR code. Also make sure you're keeping a count to make sure pkg count is right. Seems to miss or misscan at least 1 or 2 pkgs a route now.


Which version are you using? I'm still on 3.0.42 and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Flexxx

Shynepapin said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone got the link to the previous version of the Flex App, before they started the offer thingys, cos I have got problems with never getting any reserved offer since they introduced reserved offers, I will gladly take the auto schedule as I get more blocks and can average very close to 40 hrs limit with that. Pls PM. Thank you guys.


Going back to the previous version won't change anything.


----------



## Shynepapin

Flexxx said:


> Going back to the previous version won't change anything.


Someone said I should try it for this friday schedule and see if there's any different. That's why I need it.


----------



## Shynepapin

Flexxx said:


> Which version are you using? I'm still on 3.0.42 and haven't had any problems.


I'm on 3.0.4418.0. Looking for the one before they cancelled scheduled blocks and 10pm drops.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Which version are you using? I'm still on 3.0.42 and haven't had any problems.


I'm using the 3.0.4418 version. Same as tryingmyluck86.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shynepapin said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone got the link to the previous version of the Flex App, before they started the offer thingys, cos I have got problems with never getting any reserved offer since they introduced reserved offers, I will gladly take the auto schedule as I get more blocks and can average very close to 40 hrs limit with that. Pls PM. Thank you guys.


 The app version has absolutely nothing to do with "scheduled" blocks. Going back to the old version will surely mean no "offers" as that is the method used now. 
You're not alone, I haven't had any reserved offers either and most others, of course with a few exceptions are not getting them.


----------



## Young ST

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's as if black friday and cyber monday didn't happen for flex?? All quiet here in south florida too and you seemed to be pretty busy up until this week.....now small routes and few blocks released?


Inside the warehouse they had LOTS of packages just nobody to sort them.... it's the most full I have ever seen the place.... I think the next few days will be rough!


----------



## jester121

Shynepapin said:


> Someone said I should try it for this friday schedule and see if there's any different. That's why I need it.


"Someone" was wrong. All that scheduling stuff is handled in Amazon's datacenter servers, the app running on your smartphone is just querying, downloading the data, and displaying it. Version makes absolutely no difference, and it's likely you won't even be able to run a very old version without it kicking you out and forcing the update.


----------



## jester121

Young ST said:


> Inside the warehouse they had LOTS of packages just nobody to sort them.... it's the most full I have ever seen the place.... I think the next few days will be rough!


That would be some bitter irony -- they onboard a ton of new drivers so no one can get enough driving work, to avoid last year's mess, and forget to staff the warehouse with people to sort and pick.


----------



## LLXC

jester121 said:


> That would be some bitter irony -- they onboard a ton of new drivers so no one can get enough driving work, to avoid last year's mess, and forget to staff the warehouse with people to sort and pick.


This wouldn't be surprise me. Often times when I'm at the warehouse, drivers are waiting for the warehouse staff to fulfill orders.

They're definitely understaffed, but also don't have a huge incentive to work too fast (you work too fast and you get less hours, or have less hours available to your peers).


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's as if black friday and cyber monday didn't happen for flex?? All quiet here in south florida too and you seemed to be pretty busy up until this week.....now small routes and few blocks released?


With 2 day deliveries I anticipate Wednesday and Thursday will be our busy day considering orders made Monday and Monday night


----------



## Shangsta

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with scanning packages? I'm not sure if it's my device, but I hadn't had problems previously but it seems after the past 2 updates, I can't scan 95% of the packages I try. The rare few that do always return the red X. I've taken to just entering in all the package IDs the past few times but that's gotten pretty tiring. Using the flashlight or bright light outside doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Running version 3.0.4418.0 on a Galaxy Tab.


The other thing that helps is covering the other bar codes. On the newest updates ot scans quickly but sometimes it will spam scan the false bar codes.


----------



## Bygosh

So my area is testing out some 3hr blocks for the same routes that used to be 4hr blocks. Apparently the data says we were finishing too early...The data doesn't understand maintenance and gas though. We are delivering for $1-1.50/box (way cheaper then any other option) and yet they are trying to pay even less...unreal


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Looks like more Flex hiring on the way in Southern California. Amazon just posted multiple ads for Flex Drivers for LA, OC, and the IE on CL. Makes no sense to me as I think competition for blocks are already fierce.


----------



## Flexxx

They can't sign up though.


----------



## detsoob

Shangsta said:


> With 2 day deliveries I anticipate Wednesday and Thursday will be our busy day considering orders made Monday and Monday night


I ordered a package Monday night. I am a prime member. Delivery said will be here Friday by 8pm.
So I think they bumped the prime customer deliveries to 3 days.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

I'm ticked about this, let me know if I'm out of line. It needs to be stated that our earliest routes over here are 10:30am.

While doing my 11am-3pm route, at around 1pm an unusual alert sound goes off and bam there is a 3pm-7pm sitting there, of course I grab it, because THAT never happens. Get to warehouse around 2:15pm bunch of guy have 2:30 routes and about 5 of us are waiting for 3pm routes, great, one big happy family. No big deal apart from the fact it's been raining all day. Finish my second run around 6:10ish but still have to hit the warehouse for one return. I'm glad I got 2 runs today, hit the grocery store around 7:30 head home. Just checked email and this is what I see:










*Increased Rate On Select Block in Xxxxxxxxx (XXXX)*

Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$96 *for each delivery block (estimated to take 4 hours) you complete between* 3.30 p.m. to 8 p.m. through Tuesday, November 29 only. *

To learn how to check for available blocks, check out the FAQ in the "Help" tab of the Main Menu in the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team
*
I figure since it's supposed to rain tomorrow, I won't be grabbing the first thing I see.

Comment at will.....


----------



## Flexxx

What did support say when you emailed them?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Flexxx said:


> What did support say when you emailed them?


To whom is this question directed?


----------



## LLXC

Joe Snuffy said:


> *Increased Rate On Select Block in Xxxxxxxxx (XXXX)*
> 
> Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$96 *for each delivery block (estimated to take 4 hours) you complete between* 3.30 p.m. to 8 p.m. through Tuesday, November 29 only. *
> 
> ...
> 
> I figure since it's supposed to rain tomorrow, I won't be grabbing the first thing I see.
> 
> Comment at will.....


Do they often offer 3:30-7:30pm and 4-8pm cause those would be the only blocks that qualify :/


----------



## Joe Snuffy

I've done a number of runs that started after 3:30 in the past month, most of the time they are 3hour runs. Latest 3 hour I ever did was a 7-10. But that's not the point. There were a lot of runs still to do in the warehouse at 3pm when I was picking up. Those of us that grabbed the runs as soon as they came out early got cheesed. I forgot to note that the email was sent out at 3:40pm.


----------



## sillywabbit

Shynepapin said:


> Someone said I should try it for this friday schedule and see if there's any different. That's why I need it.


No.


----------



## Flexxx

Joe Snuffy said:


> To whom is this question directed?


You. I've read about people receiving the higher rate in similar situations.


----------



## jester121

Bumping up rates and expanding from 3 to 4 hours seems to be dynamic, on the fly, as needed. You can't get bent out of shape because you took a sure thing and missed out.

It is called "Flex" after all...


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Flexxx said:


> You. I've read about people receiving the higher rate in similar situations.


Ok, didn't send anything to support as of yet. I've been, how shall I say this, disenchanted with supports ability to ACTUALLY answer any of my questions at this stage of the game.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

jester121 said:


> Bumping up rates and expanding from 3 to 4 hours seems to be dynamic, on the fly, as needed. You can't get bent out of shape because you took a sure thing and missed out.


My first sentence or two let me know if I'm out of line. I'm getting over it. But I have a feeling tomorrow will be the same situation, may hold off and see what transpires as the day progresses


----------



## Myrney

businessgamer85 said:


> Im switching to industry in spring. I hate most of the ppl where im at
> 
> Then again I hate everyone...lol


Where are you?


----------



## Myrney

detsoob said:


> I ordered a package Monday night. I am a prime member. Delivery said will be here Friday by 8pm.
> So I think they bumped the prime customer deliveries to 3 days.


Prime is weird now


----------



## MoMoney$

Shynepapin said:


> Someone said I should try it for this friday schedule and see if there's any different. That's why I need it.


Have you checked what your availability is set to? I think they use that for reserved blocks which they release Fridays


----------



## MoMoney$

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I don't think it's your phone. Last few routes all packages were red screen's and scanning seemed "iffy" at best. If it's an "assigned to another driver" screen just select "i'll deliver".....of course carefully in case it's an actual missort. But seems all packages are showing this lately. I've had whole routes with all red screens.
> Make sure you're scanning the proper bar code which is the smaller bottom bar code now. This all changed as prior we needed to scan the QR code. Also make sure you're keeping a count to make sure pkg count is right. Seems to miss or misscan at least 1 or 2 pkgs a route now.


Sort issues are sadly prevalent but tryingmyluck getting red screens so many times could mean they are likely scanning the top barcode.

Always scan the bottom barcode or the QR code.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Just got handed 60 packages for my 3 hour block... All the workers there say if I don't finish in 3 just take the rest back.. Problem is I don't know a good way to mark the packages I have leftover after 3? Pretty sure they just say that to shut people up...haha


----------



## Bygosh

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Just got handed 60 packages for my 3 hour block... All the workers there say if I don't finish in 3 just take the rest back.. Problem is I don't know a good way to mark the packages I have leftover after 3? Pretty sure they just say that to shut people up...haha


Just take your time deliver what you can. Also budget time to get back to the FC before the route ends. People need to stop rushing this job it's skewing all the data.


----------



## LLXC

Bygosh said:


> Just take your time deliver what you can. Also budget time to get back to the FC before the route ends. People need to stop rushing this job it's skewing all the data.


Or making the data better? I think the ones that are faster probably feel like they should be getting more blocks...

This would force the expectations to be higher so the ones that are slower/lazier will start ending up in the chopping block.

The truth is, if the expectation becomes too high, well, nobody can achieve it (or the ones that could have already left after hourly pay cuts), and they will have to readjust again.


----------



## Young ST

I just want to ride in an automated van and deliver packages to the doors on foot....


----------



## LLXC

Young ST said:


> I just want to ride in an automated van and deliver packages to the doors on foot....


We have to walk?  I need to train a dog to deliver for me.


----------



## Bygosh

LLXC said:


> Or making the data better? I think the ones that are faster probably feel like they should be getting more blocks...
> 
> This would force the expectations to be higher so the ones that are slower/lazier will start ending up in the chopping block.
> 
> The truth is, if the expectation becomes too high, well, nobody can achieve it (or the ones that could have already left after hourly pay cuts), and they will have to readjust again.


No the problem is people complete 4 hr routes in 2.5 or less and then AMZ changes those same routes same # of boxes to 3hr $54 and now you are putting on the same miles and doing the same amount of work for $18 less. And no you won't get more routes out of it because the # of packages being delivered is unchanged.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Bygosh said:


> No the problem is people complete 4 hr routes in 2.5 or less and then AMZ changes those same routes same # of boxes to 3hr $54 and now you are putting on the same miles and doing the same amount of work for $18 less. And no you won't get more routes out of it because the # of packages being delivered is unchanged.


And why is that those people who deliver fast's fault? As long as your fast and accurate, that's a positive. Time is money. The faster you can deliver, the more available time you have to take another block, therefore make more money. Not understanding your logic.


----------



## Shangsta

Bygosh said:


> No the problem is people complete 4 hr routes in 2.5 or less and then AMZ changes those same routes same # of boxes to 3hr $54 and now you are putting on the same miles and doing the same amount of work for $18 less. And no you won't get more routes out of it because the # of packages being delivered is unchanged.


The blocks have more packages and are shorter because of the time of year. People have been finishing blocks early for over a year now.

They know people are going to take the same number of packages and 3 hours so thats what they are offering. It is like the Uber rate cuts its the fact they can get away with lower rates that is empowering the cuts.

To think its drivers finishing quickly is silly. I was told the routes are routed using an algorithim similar to google maps.


----------



## LLXC

Shangsta said:


> To think its drivers finishing quickly is silly.


Agreed.

This is like lazy/slow employees who get mad at the better employees for making them look bad and preventing them from getting OT and more hours...


----------



## Htownflex

Common ground is amazon is having thier way with us. More packages. Less hours.


----------



## businessgamer85

Myrney said:


> Where are you?


Commerce. lol I really hope I get industry because it's closer to sgv at least for me


----------



## jester121

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> And why is that those people who deliver fast's fault? As long as your fast and accurate, that's a positive. Time is money. The faster you can deliver, the more available time you have to take another block, therefore make more money. Not understanding your logic.


It's not that anyone is at fault, but anyone who thought Amazon was going to keep paying for 4 hour blocks was stupid, when they have detailed metrics showing X% of people can do Y stops in 2.5 hours. That's just good business for them. Amazon is all about getting all the boxes delivered on time, as cheap as possible.

Simple as that.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

LLXC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is like lazy/slow employees who get mad at the better employees for making them look bad and preventing them from getting OT and more hours...


Exactly


----------



## Joe Snuffy

jester121 said:


> when they have detailed metrics showing X% of people can do Y stops in 2.5 hours. That's just good business for them.


I feel their program is way more sophisticated than even that. I think they even know what the average volume of the vehicles are.

Today, was about 60 packages and half of them were big ones, I was cramming things into every last crevice. Full car, only took 2 hours. The way things work at my place you basically get the set you stop next to when the line of five cars gets in the warehouse.

Yesterday, only 35 packages, yet took 3:30 including return to warehouse time.

Had them give me a 3 hour with only 16 packages before, I looked at map and said, "You got any more?", they gave me three more in the area and then I saw another that was just outside that delivery area. Took my 3hrs 45 minutes to complete, because the ONE I took that was just out of the area. If I hadn't touched that one, it would've been a 2:45 run.

At this point I go in grab what's in front of me and don't sweat it if it feels light or heavy. At least in my area they seem to have gotten most things under control. Once in a while things do go strange, but it's usually easy to show them that a certain package or two are ridiculous to be in the routing given. Now, if they start making it so every run goes over the time we're paid for, when you factor in a return to warehouse, then they are trying to cheat us.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Now if I could just control the APP enough to avoid U-turns, lol.


----------



## chopstick

Do you guys organize the packages by street or something when you load up? I feel the thing that slows me down is looking for the correct package out of a mountain of packages in my car when I Get to each stop. I have gotten better at organizing though.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

chopstick said:


> Do you guys organize the packages by street or something when you load up? I feel the thing that slows me down is looking for the correct package out of a mountain of packages in my car when I Get to each stop. I have gotten better at organizing though.


It's described in the beginning of this thread, but here it is in a nutshell, for me at least. 
The packages are grouped, here are examples: MD.2355, MD2360, MD.2365, MD.2370. These numbers are in the upper right of all the stuff on the package. The letters may be different where you are.
Usually, the App will have you drop this set in this order, all the 2355, then 2360, etc.
When "I" scan everything in, others have their methods, it's sitting on the ground in these groupings. once finished scanning I swipe to finish and then look at itinerary. If it shows that order 2355, 2360, 2365, 2370 then the 2370's go in the trunk, if there is more room so do the 2365's. Then the 2360's are in the back seat on the right side of the car, and then the 2355 are in the front, with the bigger stuff in the left side of the back seat. Then, if I follow the route, front seat, then look left rear, then right rear, then move shit from trunk to front of car.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

With that being said, on occasion, one group will be out of order, but if it is, you still should know where it is in the car. It's always good to keep an eye on the map every few stops.


----------



## Flexxx

Joe Snuffy said:


> When "I" scan everything in, others have their methods, it's sitting on the ground in these groupings. once finished scanning I swipe to finish and then look at itinerary. If it shows that order 2355, 2360, 2365, 2370 then the 2370's go in the trunk, if there is more room so do the 2365's. Then the 2360's are in the back seat on the right side of the car, and then the 2355 are in the front, with the bigger stuff in the left side of the back seat. Then, if I follow the route, front seat, then look left rear, then right rear, then move shit from trunk to front of car.


Fwiw the paper on the cart will show the order in which they are delivered.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Flexxx said:


> Fwiw the paper on the cart will show the order in which they are delivered.


In a PERFECT world, yes. If you get a paper on your cart. But, even then, the app has a mind of it's own.


----------



## LLXC

Flexxx said:


> Fwiw the paper on the cart will show the order in which they are delivered.


The app almost never follows thr paper for me.


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> Do you guys organize the packages by street or something when you load up? I feel the thing that slows me down is looking for the correct package out of a mountain of packages in my car when I Get to each stop. I have gotten better at organizing though.


First page of the thread, yup only noobs dont sort their packages. Some guys at my warehouse throw everything in super quick so they can get on the road. Fools. Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> First page of the thread, yup only noobs dont sort their packages. Some guys at my warehouse throw everything in super quick so they can get on the road. Fools. Measure twice, cut once.


Amen to that. At my warehouse, I set it all on the ground, make sure it's all scanned, organize it by group, talk to the blue vests if there's a question about something, then load it all in the car by grouping. We have five cars per row in our warehouse, no one in your row can leave 'til everyone is ready(someone got hit before I started work there), after all that I'm still sitting in my car waiting for 5 minutes for that one guy that just can't get that last box in the car, lol.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> First page of the thread, yup only noobs dont sort their packages. Some guys at my warehouse throw everything in super quick so they can get on the road. Fools. Measure twice, cut once.


 Well, that's me!!  Zero sorter.......... scan and load, ready to go. I try to group the bins but mostly set it up so I can easily see package labels. I always have some time to find my first 3-5 drops. Have only ran over maybe 2 times since doing this. Most routes done in 2-3 hours including loading and travel time.

And about the 3 hours blocks and people discussing finishing early etc.......you CANNOT apply basic logic to this program. Amazon defies such logic and it matters not to them how many packages you deliver or how long it takes. As a matter of fact, it's obvious if you read enough here to know the package counts means nothing. 10 packages can take 3 hours, 70 packages can take 2 hours. They are not doing this to make money! Search for information and news and read for yourself.

When amazon decides to do something they can throw ANY amount of money needed to build out a service. That is what they are doing here. This program is a year old and they are ONLY doing it to have more control over the delivery process and EVENTUALLY they hope their costs will go down. But their main goal is CONTROL not costs and it's obvious if you're paying attention.


----------



## Bygosh

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, that's me!!  Zero sorter.......... scan and load, ready to go. I try to group the bins but mostly set it up so I can easily see package labels. I always have some time to find my first 3-5 drops. Have only ran over maybe 2 times since doing this. Most routes done in 2-3 hours including loading and travel time.
> 
> And about the 3 hours blocks and people discussing finishing early etc.......you CANNOT apply basic logic to this program. Amazon defies such logic and it matters not to them how many packages you deliver or how long it takes. As a matter of fact, it's obvious if you read enough here to know the package counts means nothing. 10 packages can take 3 hours, 70 packages can take 2 hours. They are not doing this to make money! Search for information and news and read for yourself.
> 
> When amazon decides to do something they can throw ANY amount of money needed to build out a service. That is what they are doing here. This program is a year old and they are ONLY doing it to have more control over the delivery process and EVENTUALLY they hope their costs will go down. But their main goal is CONTROL not costs and it's obvious if you're paying attention.





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, that's me!!  Zero sorter.......... scan and load, ready to go. I try to group the bins but mostly set it up so I can easily see package labels. I always have some time to find my first 3-5 drops. Have only ran over maybe 2 times since doing this. Most routes done in 2-3 hours including loading and travel time.
> 
> And about the 3 hours blocks and people discussing finishing early etc.......you CANNOT apply basic logic to this program. Amazon defies such logic and it matters not to them how many packages you deliver or how long it takes. As a matter of fact, it's obvious if you read enough here to know the package counts means nothing. 10 packages can take 3 hours, 70 packages can take 2 hours. They are not doing this to make money! Search for information and news and read for yourself.
> 
> When amazon decides to do something they can throw ANY amount of money needed to build out a service. That is what they are doing here. This program is a year old and they are ONLY doing it to have more control over the delivery process and EVENTUALLY they hope their costs will go down. But their main goal is CONTROL not costs and it's obvious if you're paying attention.


You are a fool if you think they are not saving money. Prime Now they said they will eat the loss to improve customer experience. Logistics is a whole different story. The USPS leaked contract shows Amazon pays $2/box (way cheaper then ups and fed ex) but if you do some simple math flex is even cheaper then the freaking subsidized by taxes post office.

As for 3/4 hr blocks y'all are just not getting it. Finishing early will not get you more blocks. You are going to get 2 4hrs or 2 3hrs that's it. If you want to argue you finish early to do another job that's fine. But if you are solely working Amazon then you should drive the speed limit, wait for customers, follow traffic laws, walk not run to doors. If the average time to complete a route stays in the 2hr50min+ area then it will remain a 4hr block. However if you drop the avg by rushing it well now it's going to be a 3hr.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

MoMoney$ said:


> Try switching to a "phone"? The cameras on tabs are awful!


It's not the newest or best but it worked perfectly fine before the update. Not worth the expense either, my personal phone is an iPhone, I just use the tablet for Flex.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I don't think it's your phone. Last few routes all packages were red screen's and scanning seemed "iffy" at best. If it's an "assigned to another driver" screen just select "i'll deliver".....of course carefully in case it's an actual missort. But seems all packages are showing this lately. I've had whole routes with all red screens.
> Make sure you're scanning the proper bar code which is the smaller bottom bar code now. This all changed as prior we needed to scan the QR code. Also make sure you're keeping a count to make sure pkg count is right. Seems to miss or misscan at least 1 or 2 pkgs a route now.


Good to see I'm not alone in this. It's been a few routes now and it goes up & down between successfully scanning 5-25% of the packages but there is no rhyme or reason to it. Some that I had to type in at the warehouse decide they're fine to scan for the delivery.



Shangsta said:


> The other thing that helps is covering the other bar codes. On the newest updates ot scans quickly but sometimes it will spam scan the false bar codes.


I've covered all the other barcodes, used a flashlight and extreme sunlight, but most of them scan but it's the red X or rarer, it just won't want to scan. I'm fast on my fingers so I'm used to just typing them now but I'd love for it to be a more seamless experience again.


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> The blocks have more packages and are shorter because of the time of year. People have been finishing blocks early for over a year now.
> 
> They know people are going to take the same number of packages and 3 hours so thats what they are offering. It is like the Uber rate cuts its the fact they can get away with lower rates that is empowering the cuts.
> 
> To think its drivers finishing quickly is silly. I was told the routes are routed using an algorithim similar to google maps.


The algorithim completely failed on me the other day. Literally zig-zagged across town. My bad for not thoroughly checking my load


----------



## Myrney

Joe Snuffy said:


> Amen to that. At my warehouse, I set it all on the ground, make sure it's all scanned, organize it by group, talk to the blue vests if there's a question about something, then load it all in the car by grouping. We have five cars per row in our warehouse, no one in your row can leave 'til everyone is ready(someone got hit before I started work there), after all that I'm still sitting in my car waiting for 5 minutes for that one guy that just can't get that last box in the car, lol.


I don't get that intense, but I keep the bin contents together and work in a wrap around with my car. Start on the passenger side, move to the back (I have a wagon) and end up finishing with packages at the driver's side passenger door. And I totally drive 15mph and hand deliver if I think the area is heavily trafficked. So in the 9 weeks I have done this, I have only had one package go missing - on my third day.


----------



## denverflex

I got fired today. 
I had a block ready to start this morning, only to wake up to an email saying that I've been terminated. 

Why? They said I hadn't been returning packages to the warehouse at the end of the shift. This isn't even something that had supposedly just happened since I've only gone out a few times in the last week. It's like December 1 rolled around and they decided it was time to trim down some of the ranks or something. They didn't tell me anything else. Just that I've been terminated because they claimed I hadn't returned packages to the warehouse on multiple times, but with an email address I can write to appeal. Of course they ask for specific incidents to cite in this appeal so I can explain away whatever they think was supposed to happen. In my case, however, I've never once not returned a package to Amazon, so I have nothing to actually say in the appeal other than WTF...

The only thing I can figure is that when returning packages, sometimes the guys in the warehouse wouldn't scan the packages in in front of me. Chances are they just didn't scan everything or at least within the time necessary not to make them think I kept the package or something. I don't know how that works, but it's the best guess I have.
So my advice to those of you out there, when returning packages, don't leave until you've seen them scan the package. 


Anyway, I'm in Denver, blue Mazda. Tall guy who wore Braves or Rockies baseball hats often. If you're missing me, that's why. Tell the warehouse people to beg Amazon to hire me back while you're at it.


----------



## Htownflex

It definitely getting serious. Last two runs 60 plus packages. More stop more wear and tear on my car. You make this job what it is. I only grab 4 hr blocks. I net about $60 a run average 3 hours from first pickup to last dropoff. These potholes may finishing my car!!!


----------



## jester121

denverflex said:


> I got fired today.
> I had a block ready to start this morning, only to wake up to an email saying that I've been terminated.
> 
> Why? They said I hadn't been returning packages to the warehouse at the end of the shift. This isn't even something that had supposedly just happened since I've only gone out a few times in the last week. It's like December 1 rolled around and they decided it was time to trim down some of the ranks or something. They didn't tell me anything else. Just that I've been terminated because they claimed I hadn't returned packages to the warehouse on multiple times, but with an email address I can write to appeal. Of course they ask for specific incidents to cite in this appeal so I can explain away whatever they think was supposed to happen. In my case, however, I've never once not returned a package to Amazon, so I have nothing to actually say in the appeal other than WTF...
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that when returning packages, sometimes the guys in the warehouse wouldn't scan the packages in in front of me. Chances are they just didn't scan everything or at least within the time necessary not to make them think I kept the package or something. I don't know how that works, but it's the best guess I have.
> So my advice to those of you out there, when returning packages, don't leave until you've seen them scan the package.


So this doesn't seem to mesh with reports I've seen about people getting phone calls from Amazon at night, yelling at them for not returning packages. If you truly hadn't delivered some packages, wouldn't they have called you that night (or the next day) to yell at you, like apparently they do everyone else?

I'll certainly take the extra time to wait while they officially "receive" my returned packages from now on. Sorry you got shafted, hopefully they listen to your side... though I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## chopstick

denverflex said:


> I got fired today.
> I had a block ready to start this morning, only to wake up to an email saying that I've been terminated.
> 
> Why? They said I hadn't been returning packages to the warehouse at the end of the shift. This isn't even something that had supposedly just happened since I've only gone out a few times in the last week. It's like December 1 rolled around and they decided it was time to trim down some of the ranks or something. They didn't tell me anything else. Just that I've been terminated because they claimed I hadn't returned packages to the warehouse on multiple times, but with an email address I can write to appeal. Of course they ask for specific incidents to cite in this appeal so I can explain away whatever they think was supposed to happen. In my case, however, I've never once not returned a package to Amazon, so I have nothing to actually say in the appeal other than WTF...
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that when returning packages, sometimes the guys in the warehouse wouldn't scan the packages in in front of me. Chances are they just didn't scan everything or at least within the time necessary not to make them think I kept the package or something. I don't know how that works, but it's the best guess I have.
> So my advice to those of you out there, when returning packages, don't leave until you've seen them scan the package.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in Denver, blue Mazda. Tall guy who wore Braves or Rockies baseball hats often. If you're missing me, that's why. Tell the warehouse people to beg Amazon to hire me back while you're at it.


And this is precisely why you can't trust any of these gigs, whether it be amazon flex, uber, lyft or whatever. You can literally be fired at the drop of a hat. None of them are trustworthy, you are just a number to them, if the computer algorithm says you did something wrong then you will be fired with no recourse.

Me personally, I only plan to do Flex full-time until January and then it's already on to the next thing.

If you're in Denver, I know for a fact that FedEx is hiring drivers to drive their trucks. I almost got hired there but decided I didn't want to get up at 5 am every morning to deliver packages. The pay is a guaranteed 150 per day, routes take 6-8 hours on average and you drive a company vehicle, but it's also a full employee position and they take out taxes, etc.


----------



## denverflex

Amazon responded to me saying it will probably take three weeks for them to address my "appeal" since they're so busy. I suspect I'm just one of many who got wacked yesterday.

Merry Christmas Amazon!


----------



## denverflex

jester121 said:


> So this doesn't seem to mesh with reports I've seen about people getting phone calls from Amazon at night, yelling at them for not returning packages. If you truly hadn't delivered some packages, wouldn't they have called you that night (or the next day) to yell at you, like apparently they do everyone else?
> 
> I'll certainly take the extra time to wait while they officially "receive" my returned packages from now on. Sorry you got shafted, hopefully they listen to your side... though I wouldn't hold my breath.


I never got a call from Amazon. On two occasions I think it was they emailed me the next day or something saying I hadn't returned packages. The only thing I could reply at the time, and I did, was that they were wrong and in fact I had returned my packages the prior evening. I didn't hear back from them so I kind of forgot about it. I guess they simply chose to ignore me and the computer decided on December 1 that I must be a thief.

So yeah, getting a real job certainly has some benefits. The least of which is that you're actually going to have to be acknowledged as a human being.


----------



## jester121

I'm guessing there's some shady behavior with your warehouse staff then, they must be tossing packages aside or otherwise not taking care of scanning them back into the system promptly. That's BS man.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> I'm guessing there's some shady behavior with your warehouse staff then, they must be tossing packages aside or otherwise not taking care of scanning them back into the system promptly. That's BS man.


Right? I heard my warehouse fired people for stealing packages. I may need to start taking a picture of them being dropped off.


----------



## jester121

Smart.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Right? I heard my warehouse fired people for stealing packages. I may need to start taking a picture of them being dropped off.


Pics is good, but it will not guarantee that some other driver could pick up what you drop off at the dock. Most of the time I see a pile of boxes just sitting there, I normally wait for someone to grab my packages or when the door is open enough that I can tossed it in where other drivers can't reach. If only they have a CCTV, then it's a one less thing for us not to worry about. It'd be much harder for WH staff's to even try stealing those packages, they go through security check point in & out.


----------



## rpark

Is anyone doing this full-time? I'm wondering if it's possible.


----------



## ITminion

rpark said:


> Is anyone doing this full-time? I'm wondering if it's possible.


I wonder too. There's full time guys at my warehouse who work assigned routes every day. But then I found out they actually work for Scoobeez, they aren't Flex/Prime drivers, but they do those deliveries.


----------



## sweatypawz

rpark said:


> Is anyone doing this full-time? I'm wondering if it's possible.


Would not recommend it. You can't turn a gig into a job.

You could be deactivated at any time. They could stop dropping blocks at your warehouse due to low demand.


----------



## DriverX

Joe Snuffy said:


> Had them give me a 3 hour with only 16 packages before, I looked at map and said, "You got any more?", they gave me three more in the area and then I saw another that was just outside that delivery area. Took my 3hrs 45 minutes to complete, because the ONE I took that was just out of the area. If I hadn't touched that one, it would've been a 2:45 run.


Why would you ask for more?


----------



## DriverX

Myrney said:


> The algorithim completely failed on me the other day. Literally zig-zagged across town. My bad for not thoroughly checking my load


You can deliver in whatever order you want from the Itinerary. I always check it to make sure they got me ending my route close to home if possible. I actually reversed my entire route today. It worked out great, I finished a 4 hour block in 2.5 and ended 4 miles from home.

Look at the map too it's easy to spot those random outliers. The algo seems to end you near the depot which sometimes makes no sense at all and can really add dead miles. You can catch it though and go to an out of the way location at the beginning or end or whatever makes more sense.

Pretty good app, they also do a better job with determining which way my phone is oriented than waze or google do. Those apps always think I'm heading in the opposite direction than I am when not moving and launching a route. seems like they should have fixed that by now...


----------



## DriverX

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, that's me!!  Zero sorter.......... scan and load, ready to go. I try to group the bins but mostly set it up so I can easily see package labels. I always have some time to find my first 3-5 drops. Have only ran over maybe 2 times since doing this. Most routes done in 2-3 hours including loading and travel time.
> 
> And about the 3 hours blocks and people discussing finishing early etc.......you CANNOT apply basic logic to this program. Amazon defies such logic and it matters not to them how many packages you deliver or how long it takes. As a matter of fact, it's obvious if you read enough here to know the package counts means nothing. 10 packages can take 3 hours, 70 packages can take 2 hours. They are not doing this to make money! Search for information and news and read for yourself.
> 
> When amazon decides to do something they can throw ANY amount of money needed to build out a service. That is what they are doing here. This program is a year old and they are ONLY doing it to have more control over the delivery process and EVENTUALLY they hope their costs will go down. But their main goal is CONTROL not costs and it's obvious if you're paying attention.


You'd probably save yourself 45 minutes of idling a day by taking 15 minutes to load in an efficient order. I load the groups in order low numbers front to high numbers in the back. not exactly genius level stuff but it saves a lot of time searching.


----------



## Shangsta

rpark said:


> Is anyone doing this full-time? I'm wondering if it's possible.


If it is a full time job for you it wont be in January LOL


----------



## DriverX

Bygosh said:


> You are a fool if you think they are not saving money. Prime Now they said they will eat the loss to improve customer experience. Logistics is a whole different story. The USPS leaked contract shows Amazon pays $2/box (way cheaper then ups and fed ex) but if you do some simple math flex is even cheaper then the freaking subsidized by taxes post office.
> 
> As for 3/4 hr blocks y'all are just not getting it. Finishing early will not get you more blocks. You are going to get 2 4hrs or 2 3hrs that's it. If you want to argue you finish early to do another job that's fine. But if you are solely working Amazon then you should drive the speed limit, wait for customers, follow traffic laws, walk not run to doors. If the average time to complete a route stays in the 2hr50min+ area then it will remain a 4hr block. However if you drop the avg by rushing it well now it's going to be a 3hr.


I agree but some of these routes you have to rush or your going to be an hour over. There's enough of a balance though of the easier routes, so far. I want to be done early so I tend to keep it moving. However, when I'm coming in over an hour early I will wait to log the last delivery at least until there's less than an hour left on the clock. You can finish the route but just hold off on completing it on the app until enough time has elapsed to make them think it was bid correctly.


----------



## Young ST

When you look at your itinerary map and you see a huuuuge cluster all in the same neighborhood lol.... easy day...the more people order the tighter the routes are getting.... my 130 route yesterday was the easiest one ever all in one neighborhood


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

DriverX said:


> You'd probably save yourself 45 minutes of idling a day by taking 15 minutes to load in an efficient order. I load the groups in order low numbers front to high numbers in the back. not exactly genius level stuff but it saves a lot of time searching.


 If I shaved anymore time off my routes people would blame me for the 2 hour routes too!!!?? 
After 80plus routes I've got a good system that works for me and my average hourly pay after expenses is between $18-19 an hour. I'm a package delivering machine!
Also about marking the package "later". Other than sitting around for an hour close by your last delivery.....not sure how you would do that? As far as I know there are now "time limits" on marking a package delivered after scanning or you have to rescan. So, good luck with that! 
But I have no such desire. Last package marked, delivered on with my day.


----------



## Young ST

49 packages took 1 hour and 40 minutes.... car was full lots of huge boxes lol.... easy run


----------



## miauber1x831

jj0564 said:


> Is flex better than lyft/uber?


Much better.


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> When you look at your itinerary map and you see a huuuuge cluster all in the same neighborhood lol.... easy day...the more people order the tighter the routes are getting.... my 130 route yesterday was the easiest one ever all in one neighborhood


Your warehouse is doing a good job. I have posted before I hate being the second or third driver to visit a neighborhood, you can tell when prime packages are already at the houses you deliver too or you see another driver while you are out. My last route I had a whole neighborhood didnt have like four different ones.


----------



## Shangsta

jj0564 said:


> Is flex better than lyft/uber?


If you work it right yes it can be. Doesnt depend on surge, less idleness, better exercise and you should put less miles on your car unless you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Young ST

Next day blocks have been dropping exactly 24hours in advance for me.... And it seems I'm onlyou being offered this time... It's always 7am or nothing now.... scared to forfeit and look for different times..


But yeah all this week right at 7am the blocks for 7am the next day have been dropping


----------



## jester121

DriverX said:


> You can deliver in whatever order you want from the Itinerary. I always check it to make sure they got me ending my route close to home if possible. I actually reversed my entire route today. It worked out great, I finished a 4 hour block in 2.5 and ended 4 miles from home.


My problem with that scheme is the itinerary still doesn't recalc if I jump ahead to pull up a later delivery, it keeps jumping back to the first one on the list even if there are stops right on the same block. Then I'm hunched over the map or scrolling through the list looking for an address nearby... assuming I know the layout of the streets in today's neighborhood. I found the button that *should* be "refresh", which I hoped would rejigger the route, but it doesn't really do squat.

Fixing that, along with being able to tap a green circle on the map to select my next stop, would rate 5 stars for me. (Okay, maybe 4 stars, because the nav is still really dumb sometimes.)


----------



## Joe Snuffy

So it's Saturday and I maxed my hours at 40 with the first run today. Stopped by the warehouse to see if they might be putting out more and/or lifting the caps. Guess the answer to that is no, because they showed me the runs that were posted and I couldn't even see the offer. No one was picking them up either and I saw at least 30 more routes that needed to go out. SMH


----------



## rpark

Joe Snuffy said:


> So it's Saturday and I maxed my hours at 40 with the first run today. Stopped by the warehouse to see if they might be putting out more and/or lifting the caps. Guess the answer to that is no, because they showed me the runs that were posted and I couldn't even see the offer. No one was picking them up either and I saw at least 30 more routes that needed to go out. SMH


How are you getting 40 hours? I try but haven't been able to. Is your first shift of the day at 7?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

rpark said:


> How are you getting 40 hours? I try but haven't been able to. Is your first shift of the day at 7?


7 days a week, this past week, was 1,2,2,1,1,2,1. Our earliest run is at 10:30am. Latest run I did this past week was a 4-7pm I think. After first run I'm all over tapping the refresh button. I usually am home for an hour or so, but sometimes it's longer before the second one pops, and as usual the later routes are go backs and take almost the full block time. This past week I was lucky and they were full 4 hour blocks, usually are 3 hour ones.

Also, at least 2 of my early (10:30 or 11) routes I pickup that morning at between 5-7am.


----------



## rpark

That's great! So you're off until Wednesday? I didn't know blocks are available after my shift if I keep refreshing, I thought it's only when I get a notification. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Joe Snuffy

rpark said:


> That's great! So you're off until Wednesday? I didn't know blocks are available after my shift if I keep refreshing, I thought it's only when I get a notification. Thanks for letting me know!


No, I'm working tomorrow, the 40 hours is from Sunday to Saturday and tomorrow starts a new round of 7 days.


----------



## enigmaquip

Yea the pay week and the work week being different from each other is strange sometimes
Work Week is Sunday to Saturday
Pay Week is Wednesday to Tuesday


----------



## Bygosh

jj0564 said:


> Is flex better than lyft/uber?


Depends. Weekend night uber/lyft is better $ wise. 4hr Amazon routes are better then daytime Uber but you won't get enough to make a living. Best to do all gig jobs.


----------



## FlexDriver

jj0564 said:


> Is flex better than lyft/uber?


You can add this question here http://deshoda.com/words/questions-with-no-answers/


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Young ST said:


> 49 packages took 1 hour and 40 minutes.... car was full lots of huge boxes lol.... easy run


This has been my route everyday for the last week now, clocked my quickest one ever today at 1:15. *Knocks on wood


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

That's because they've switched to 3 hour routes in Vegas, even though we were getting payed 4 hours....until now. No more 4 hour ones for the time being.


----------



## Bygosh

What is the point of the customer expectations email missing package if they refuse to give you any info about it????

They won't even tell me if I added a note to the stop or what area it is in. I often take pictures as well. How can you "improve" if the only feedback is "customer said you ***** up."


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Holy shit the line at Vegas right now o-o


----------



## Shangsta

Bygosh said:


> What is the point of the customer expectations email missing package if they refuse to give you any info about it????
> 
> They won't even tell me if I added a note to the stop or what area it is in. I often take pictures as well. How can you "improve" if the only feedback is "customer said you ***** up."


Just so they can say they warned you before they deactivate you. When I have gotten them (rare) I simply act more careful than normal and maybe use a lessing office or return them to the warehouse rather than risk leaving them in a sketchy place.


----------



## CatWomanVA

I'm a noob at UVA2 (Chesapeake, VA). My first block was last Saturday (11/26), a 4 hr from 10-2. Totally different from how you all describe.

Came in to a room of people waiting for loads to show up. Here there's a sign-in sheet that they go down, with 2 columns - first people who's block is ending in the current block and the other is people who's block starts/continues into the next block. They get loads ready on carts and give them out by going down the list. They "ran out" just before me. I FINALLY got a load at 12.

The load was only about 15-20 pkgs, so not too bad and not too spread out - but 2 tunnel tolls, though. My only delivery issue was figuring out how to get into a downtown Norfolk apt bldg - leasing people out to lunch. Eventually found buzzer on opposite side of building and customer wasn't happy he had to come down, but he didn't have a code yet to give me to let me in. And he had to make two trips to come get the stuff, because there was bags of food items and a case of glass Coke bottles. (I will keep a fold up hand truck in my car from now on - I had to park a block away and carry it all. My fiancee said I should have double parked closer to the entrance, but I know I would have gotten a ticket.)

I finished my route in about an hr and a half, but had to go back to WH to drop off the insulated bags. Do you guys return those instantly or just hold onto them until the next time you're at the warehouse?

The "WH" here is VERY disorganized. It's actually a building that you park in front of and have to go inside to get the loads, and you roll the carts down a ramp outside to your cars. No one there even talks to you other than just saying your name when they get to it on the list. Thankfully someone who was there waiting to pick up as well could tell that I was new and informed me about the list and other things. Some people had grey PrimeNow shirts, but most people didn't. I didn't see any clothing really identifying any drivers as such.

I wonder though, if I had actually gotten a load when everybody else did would I have had to come back for a second load? They were finished giving out routes around 10:30, so I waited an hour and a half until they had one for me. A lot of you have mentioned a 4 hour block only taking you 2-2.5 hours to complete. If so, wouldn't I want to get my first load done quickly to come back and get another one and get that delivered? Some people said why would you want to get it done faster, but if I get a second load that would mean more tips, right?

Oh, and by the way, when I was scanning the packages, I didn't scan any barcodes. I tried scanning the QR codes, but they wouldn't scan. Apparently I had to "scan" the row of numbers beneath the QR code. On my phone, a Samsung Galaxy Note 5, there was a green box when scanning and it recognized all of those numbers very quickly. No barcodes required.


----------



## LLXC

CatWomanVA said:


> I'm a noob at UVA2 (Chesapeake, VA). My first block was last Saturday (11/26), a 4 hr from 10-2. Totally different from how you all describe.
> 
> Came in to a room of people waiting for loads to show up. Here there's a sign-in sheet that they go down, with 2 columns - first people who's block is ending in the current block and the other is people who's block starts/continues into the next block.
> 
> ...
> 
> I finished my route in about an hr and a half, but had to go back to WH to drop off the insulated bags. Do you guys return those instantly or just hold onto them until the next time you're at the warehouse?
> 
> ...
> 
> I wonder though, if I had actually gotten a load when everybody else did would I have had to come back for a second load? They were finished giving out routes around 10:30, so I waited an hour and a half until they had one for me. A lot of you have mentioned a 4 hour block only taking you 2-2.5 hours to complete. If so, wouldn't I want to get my first load done quickly to come back and get another one and get that delivered? Some people said why would you want to get it done faster, but if I get a second load that would mean more tips, right?
> 
> ...


What you are describing is Amazon Flex Prime Now and not Amazon Flex .com Deliveries. There's another thread for Prime Now.

You aren't required to return to the warehouse to return your insulated bags but you are supposed to return to the warehouse if you can make it back there before your shift ends. Some people don't. Word is some warehouses enforce it, while others do not.

Since you were scheduled for 10-2, you would have normally received two runs. However, you only made one cause they didn't have you deliver for the 10-12pm block.


----------



## konoplya

this thread is sharing way too much info now on time completion, block dropping, etc. amazon does read this and evaluates. pretty soon all you'll have are 2hr blocks with all the shit you guys supply them with.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> this thread is sharing way too much info now on time completion, block dropping, etc. amazon does read this and evaluates. pretty soon all you'll have are 2hr blocks with all the shit you guys supply them with.


Agreed! This whole thread become "Oh I got a block at so and so time", "Damn I didn't got a block", "I worked at Utopia today", "I got 47 packages and finished 1 hour"etc .....................


----------



## Shangsta

We have been driving a long time and this board has been up over a year so no I am not worried about people at amazon reading this and adjusting our blocks.

I was told the shorter blocks/larger loads are to cut payroll for the holidays not because we are making fun of how easy it is to drive.



CatWomanVA said:


> I'm a noob at UVA2 (Chesapeake, VA). My first block was last Saturday (11/26), a 4 hr from 10-2. Totally different from how you all describe.


Wrong thread.


----------



## Flexxx

konoplya said:


> this thread is sharing way too much info now on time completion, block dropping, etc. amazon does read this and evaluates. pretty soon all you'll have are 2hr blocks with all the shit you guys supply them with.


They probably value their date a lot more than what a small percentage of their drivers have to say.


----------



## Htownflex

i can apprieate this forum. everything i learn doing this gig is help from this forum. i raed every page since the orignal 200 thread. amazon dont help. they trying to get thiers just like us. some cities manage blocks/pay/schedule/drivers/WH procedure different from others


----------



## jester121

konoplya said:


> this thread is sharing way too much info now on time completion, block dropping, etc. amazon does read this and evaluates. pretty soon all you'll have are 2hr blocks with all the shit you guys supply them with.


Not to be rude, but you're full of hooey.

Amazon owns the delivery app, and all the data it generates. They can query that database and instantly analyze block efficiency by warehouse, city, driver, day, time, and every combination of the all the above. Anything they might wish to know, they know... and a lot more than anyone here knows.


----------



## Rosio

jester121 said:


> Not to be rude, but you're full of hooey.
> 
> Amazon owns the delivery app, and all the data it generates. They can query that database and instantly analyze block efficiency by warehouse, city, driver, day, time, and every combination of the all the above. Anything they might wish to know, they know... and a lot more than anyone here knows.


Yup


----------



## LLXC

Shangsta said:


> We have been driving a long time and this board has been up over a year so no I am not worried about people at amazon reading this and adjusting our blocks.


They're an advanced data driven company. It's just a matter of time before they figure it out.

For the laymen, they have simple spreadsheets posted about how each week they're "breaking new records" of cost of delivery per package.


----------



## Shangsta

To anyone out of Kent they are offering 88 dollars for the 10 1030 and 11 blocks. Good money but the risk is its snowing in some areas.

Lol 1230 is 89.50? Such a random number...

1 pm is 91 dollars!


----------



## smallbrownghost

Anyone else having trouble getting blocks 24 hrs in advance in Vegas the last few days?


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> Pics is good, but it will not guarantee that some other driver could pick up what you drop off at the dock. Most of the time I see a pile of boxes just sitting there, I normally wait for someone to grab my packages or when the door is open enough that I can tossed it in where other drivers can't reach. If only they have a CCTV, then it's a one less thing for us not to worry about. It'd be much harder for WH staff's to even try stealing those packages, they go through security check point in & out.


There is a 100 dollar 4 hour block sitting there. I would take it if it wasnt pitch black right now.


----------



## Htownflex

$100!!! I would have jumped on that. We never see raise rates in Houston.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> To anyone out of Kent they are offering 88 dollars for the 10 1030 and 11 blocks. Good money but the risk is its snowing in some areas.
> 
> Lol 1230 is 89.50? Such a random number...
> 
> 1 pm is 91 dollars!


I did regular rate for the morning block(during snow time) then a pop up for noon(12-4 $88) which I grab also, I thought I got lucky, then got the email for 4-11p $100. tempting but I just can't.

Yesterday I got a speeding ticket during delivery(20 over the limit) $200+. I have to take traffic school to lower the charge & take it off my record. so today's run could barely pay it off 

/end rant


----------



## flex4bmw

Htownflex said:


> $100!!! I would have jumped on that. We never see raise rates in Houston.


Usually when there's a bad weather. was hoping if they would be doing holiday rates.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

smallbrownghost said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting blocks 24 hrs in advance in Vegas the last few days?


Yeah, apparently the auto-drops weren't working. I talked to the supervisor lady she didn't know why, but said they all (7, 7:30, 8 etc) should drop at 1...they didn't. Managed to get one for 8 (sigh) a bit later, wondering if I simply missed the 7-7:30 or what....quite frustrating, since now they've switched to three hour blocks for early mornings, but then are giving 4 hour at 10AM? And last yesterday and today it was an insane madhouse to get in for said block. Very bizzare.


----------



## smallbrownghost

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah, apparently the auto-drops weren't working. I talked to the supervisor lady she didn't know why, but said they all (7, 7:30, 8 etc) should drop at 1...they didn't. Managed to get one for 8 (sigh) a bit later, wondering if I simply missed the 7-7:30 or what....quite frustrating, since now they've switched to three hour blocks for early mornings, but then are giving 4 hour at 10AM? And last yesterday and today it was an insane madhouse to get in for said block. Very bizzare.


Ah bummer. I wanted an 8 and got a 7. If only there was a way to swap shifts.


----------



## DriverX

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> If I shaved anymore time off my routes people would blame me for the 2 hour routes too!!!??
> After 80plus routes I've got a good system that works for me and my average hourly pay after expenses is between $18-19 an hour. I'm a package delivering machine!
> Also about marking the package "later". Other than sitting around for an hour close by your last delivery.....not sure how you would do that? As far as I know there are now "time limits" on marking a package delivered after scanning or you have to rescan. So, good luck with that!
> But I have no such desire. Last package marked, delivered on with my day.


80 blocks and you still don't know how to manipulate the app...

you can log a package delivered using the TBA# and it only requires the first digit. You can also scan a package delivered when youre nowhere near the drop location by choosing the GPS not functioning option. It took me about 4 blocks to figure that out, step it up.


----------



## MoMoney$

DriverX said:


> 80 blocks and you still don't know how to manipulate the app...
> 
> you can log a package delivered using the TBA# and it only requires the first digit. You can also scan a package delivered when youre nowhere near the drop location by choosing the GPS not functioning option. It took me about 4 blocks to figure that out, step it up.


Go ahead keep doing that cowboy. You think Amazon can't figure out your GPS location when you say GPS not working?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

DriverX said:


> 80 blocks and you still don't know how to manipulate the app...
> 
> you can log a package delivered using the TBA# and it only requires the first digit. You can also scan a package delivered when youre nowhere near the drop location by choosing the GPS not functioning option. It took me about 4 blocks to figure that out, step it up.


 Dude....have figured out all the tricks I need to get this job done. Mind your business now son and I'll simply be ignoring you. 
I finish every ****ing route early and don't need tips from NOOBS like you!


----------



## Shangsta

DriverX said:


> 80 blocks and you still don't know how to manipulate the app...


Hes one of the most experienced drivers here. His point is he makes his deliveries and goes on with his day. Manipulating your app to make it look like it truly took you 3 hours or 4 hours is pointless when amazon would see you waited one hour to make your last delivery. They may not be the most efficient program but they arent stupid


----------



## Young ST

More data for Amazon:

10.5 miles, 31 packages, 24 stops, 1 hour and 20 minutes to complete, no returns.... lol

+$72


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Hes one of the most experienced drivers here. His point is he makes his deliveries and goes on with his day. Manipulating your app to make it look like it truly took you 3 hours or 4 hours is pointless when amazon would see you waited one hour to make your last delivery. They may not be the most efficient program but they arent stupid


 Appreciate the backup. I had no desire to keep addressing this mook. He can come up with all the kewl tricks to try to manipulate the app as he see's fit. I have no use for useless "tricks".

And you know me.....I don't know my TBA from my AHOLE! hahahahahahahaha.......

If he hasn't figure out that amazon knows more than he does.....well he won't be around for long!


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> More data for Amazon:
> 
> 10.5 miles, 31 packages, 24 stops, 1 hour and 20 minutes to complete, no returns.... lol
> 
> +$72


You had a good run! I got 51 just now which is a lot for my warehouse but I only have two different regions St1535 and st1540 so it looks like everything should be packed in. Got a mis sort today almost 20 minutes away from my route, so glad I caught it before I scanned it.

When you say 1 hour 15 minutes is that from first delivery to last or from the time you get to the warehouse? I count my time from when I get to the warehouse.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> When you say 1 hour 15 minutes is that from first delivery to last or from the time you get to the warehouse? I count my time from when I get to the warehouse.


That's an interesting observation, I bet a lot of different people use different criteria when quoting their time stats. I'd hope that people who say 2 hrs 10 minutes mean that their 1:00 pm block was done at 3:10 pm, but you never know with some people.

The other thing that interests me more than number of boxes is number of *stops*. The first day I ran Flex I had 50+ boxes in a 3 hr block, but 18-20 of them were a single drop at the mailroom on a college campus -- took longer to scan in all the barcodes than it did to carry them all inside. Especially lately I've been seeing a ton more 2,3, and up to 6 boxes per house, so creeping back up close to 50 boxes isn't that big of a deal (assuming you have room in your vehicle).


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> That's an interesting observation, I bet a lot of different people use different criteria when quoting their time stats. I'd hope that people who say 2 hrs 10 minutes mean that their 1:00 pm block was done at 3:10 pm, but you never know with some people.
> 
> The other thing that interests me more than number of boxes is number of *stops*. The first day I ran Flex I had 50+ boxes in a 3 hr block, but 18-20 of them were a single drop at the mailroom on a college campus -- took longer to scan in all the barcodes than it did to carry them all inside. Especially lately I've been seeing a ton more 2,3, and up to 6 boxes per house, so creeping back up close to 50 boxes isn't that big of a deal (assuming you have room in your vehicle).


Good points of my 51 today, 27 stops so not as bad but the number of apartments will skew things as well.


----------



## pifhluke

4 hour blocks in MKE are officially completely gone (confirmed by blue vest.) Coming to a city near you 40+ stops 40+ miles for $54!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jester121 said:


> That's an interesting observation, I bet a lot of different people use different criteria when quoting their time stats. I'd hope that people who say 2 hrs 10 minutes mean that their 1:00 pm block was done at 3:10 pm, but you never know with some people.
> 
> The other thing that interests me more than number of boxes is number of *stops*. The first day I ran Flex I had 50+ boxes in a 3 hr block, but 18-20 of them were a single drop at the mailroom on a college campus -- took longer to scan in all the barcodes than it did to carry them all inside. Especially lately I've been seeing a ton more 2,3, and up to 6 boxes per house, so creeping back up close to 50 boxes isn't that big of a deal (assuming you have room in your vehicle).


 I count my time from the time my block starts. Regardless if we load early or late since that is the time I "expect" to be on the clock so to speak. I also err on the side of over stating my hours. Like yesterday we loaded late about 30-40 minutes. From block start to finish was 3 1/2 hours so that is what I log as hours worked. If we loaded on time it would have been 3 hours or less.

I always say that package counts don't matter and believe they still don't. Not only to us as drivers but also to amazon. My smaller routes almost always take as much if not longer than my higher package routes. Amazon could easily give 50 plus packages for each and every 4 hour route and have efficient routes that could be completed in 4 hours or less, but they don't.

We have a route here that includes the service that handles cruise ship deliveries. If you get that route it is typically 60 or more packages. Everybody freaks out.......30-40 go to one place. 
In general you can wrap it up in less than 3 hours.


----------



## Young ST

They just dropped a 230-630 block that has never happened before..

Maybe because of all this rain they increased the rate..

**** driving in the dark and all this rain for 4 hours lol


also from block start time until last stop is when I count time... 7am-830am example... sometimes can't get out of the loading docks until 730 lol and it makes me feel like I'm behind and slow when I'm doing my route


----------



## Young ST

This lady yesterday got like 10 huge heavy boxes all going to one stop... she couldn't even lift them herself... they looked about 50lbs each


she was yelling that she wanted to kill someone and started yelling at the warehouse workers and flipped out!

lol I just wanted to say get a real ****ing job!

hahaha she was back today so guess it wasn't that bad...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

pifhluke said:


> 4 hour blocks in MKE are officially completely gone (confirmed by blue vest.) Coming to a city near you 40+ stops 40+ miles for $54!


 Let's hope your blue vest isn't really in the know.....and most really don't know what's going on for the whole program or other locations.

At our location 3 hour blocks are very rare. Regular blocks are always 4 hours but some of the late afternoon and evening routes are 3 hours, which is normal and makes sense since they are small routes and mostly redeliveries. Not that they are any easier.


----------



## GMan01

pifhluke said:


> 4 hour blocks in MKE are officially completely gone (confirmed by blue vest.) Coming to a city near you 40+ stops 40+ miles for $54!


It's here in DFW


----------



## pifhluke

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Let's hope your blue vest isn't really in the know.....and most really don't know what's going on for the whole program or other locations.
> 
> At our location 3 hour blocks are very rare. Regular blocks are always 4 hours but some of the late afternoon and evening routes are 3 hours, which is normal and makes sense since they are small routes and mostly redeliveries. Not that they are any easier.


He is definitely in the know. And if 4hr blocks in your city are finishing in under 3 hours the exact same thing will happen in the near future. From Amazon's point of view why should they pay $72 when they can easily find someone to do it for $54.

Our blocks were the same as yours 3 hours only came on after 3pm or so. Then they made the switch to everything after 1130am and mixed in earlier routes to a 3hr to see if people would still take them, they did and now they switched to full 3hr blocks. Some of us tried to warn our fellow drivers that taking the 3hrs would result in this but people are stupid and can't think past the current day they are living in. Will be funny when next year its slow and all these drivers are fighting over getting 1 $54 block/day.


----------



## Bygosh

The problem really comes down to the system Amazon uses for sorting routes is garbage. If you have a 4 hr block just keep adding stops to it until it takes 3 hours. UPS has the same problem but not to the same degree and they have been doing this forever. UPS also benefits from having the same driver on a route most of the time.


----------



## soypana

pifhluke said:


> He is definitely in the know. And if 4hr blocks in your city are finishing in under 3 hours the exact same thing will happen in the near future. From Amazon's point of view why should they pay $72 when they can easily find someone to do it for $54.
> 
> Our blocks were the same as yours 3 hours only came on after 3pm or so. Then they made the switch to everything after 1130am and mixed in earlier routes to a 3hr to see if people would still take them, they did and now they switched to full 3hr blocks. Some of us tried to warn our fellow drivers that taking the 3hrs would result in this but people are stupid and can't think past the current day they are living in. Will be funny when next year its slow and all these drivers are fighting over getting 1 $54 block/day.


Yup same thing happened at Springfield VA, they were experimenting with 3 hours evening/afternoon blocks at first to see if people would take them and they did, then they switched to full 3hr blocks all day. Some drivers complained but they didn't care, they told us to just forfeit the blocks if we didn't want to work lol. Worst part is they still give us the same amount of packages as if were a 4 hour block.

Also another thing you can't work more than 6 hours per day since the max is 8 hours per day (at least at my warehouse) so you can only take 2 blocks per day.. Luckily i got another job and only do flex when i have time.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I always say that package counts don't matter and believe they still don't. Not only to us as drivers but also to amazon. My smaller routes almost always take as much if not longer than my higher package routes. Amazon could easily give 50 plus packages for each and every 4 hour route and have efficient routes that could be completed in 4 hours or less, but they don't.


They actually do to the blue vests, they get evaluated on how many packages got attempted and/or delivered. For us it doesn't matter, it's about the stops. 50-70 packages mean little if the app tells me 40 stops, I know it's about 2.5 hours(driving time from the moment I leave the warehouse). That is of course if you have a nice grouping of numbers.

On another note, they may be starting to realize that limiting driver hours hurts them more than they thought. Here they upped pay on Saturday to try to get people to deliver the extra they had and hardly had any takers, mostly because those that will work in the dark were maxed out on there hours for the week. Sunday drivers also got extra pay, but they were delivering a lot of Saturdays things. They would've had more drivers available Saturday if they didn't limit us, I know about 10 of the regulars at our warehouse couldn't see any of the late shifts Saturday. The way this week is going, I'll not see anything on Friday or Saturday, as will many of the other regulars, I'm curious to see how it goes.


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> Hes one of the most experienced drivers here. His point is he makes his deliveries and goes on with his day. Manipulating your app to make it look like it truly took you 3 hours or 4 hours is pointless when amazon would see you waited one hour to make your last delivery. They may not be the most efficient program but they arent stupid


I don't think you understand data analysis very well. It's not like they look at at individual deliveries and when they were completed. That would be a deep dive analysis. Experience isn't always a determinate on productivity and efficiency.


----------



## Shangsta

pifhluke said:


> He is definitely in the know. And if 4hr blocks in your city are finishing in under 3 hours the exact same thing will happen in the near future


I dont doubt it 3 hour main blocks started with commerce in SoCal and have spread elsewhere.

My blue vest said we wont switch to 3 though (who knows in a year) because most drivers dont finish that quickly.

3 hour blocks makes sense for people who finish in an hour. At my warehouse a 4 hour has at minimum taken 2 hours but usually 2.5


----------



## DriverX

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Appreciate the backup. I had no desire to keep addressing this mook. He can come up with all the kewl tricks to try to manipulate the app as he see's fit. I have no use for useless "tricks".
> 
> And you know me.....I don't know my TBA from my AHOLE! hahahahahahahaha.......
> 
> If he hasn't figure out that amazon knows more than he does.....well he won't be around for long!


Whatever, I completed over 40 hours of blocks last week, they seem to like my work well enough.


----------



## DriverX

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Dude....have figured out all the tricks I need to get this job done. Mind your business now son and I'll simply be ignoring you.
> I finish every &%[email protected]!*ing route early and don't need tips from NOOBS like you!


Aren't you proud. You finally found something you think you're good at. LOL I'm a noob alright but I'm already better at this gig than you.


----------



## DriverX

MoMoney$ said:


> Go ahead keep doing that cowboy. You think Amazon can't figure out your GPS location when you say GPS not working?


They don't give a shite about my location, they care that all my packs get delivered, on time and not returned if at all possible.


----------



## Shangsta

DriverX said:


> I don't think you understand data analysis very well. It's not like they look at at individual deliveries and when they were completed. That would be a deep dive analysis. Experience isn't always a determinate on productivity and efficiency.


How do you know what kind of analysis they do? Your four weeks experience as a driver?

You arent fooling Amazon by holding your last delivery until the block end time. They've figured out far more experienced drivers than you.


----------



## Shangsta

soypana said:


> Also another thing you can't work more then 6 hours per day since the max is 8 hours per day (at least at my warehouse) so you can only take 2 blocks per day..


I suppose you could do two 3s and a 2 but those 2 hour blocks usually suck.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> I suppose you could do two 3s and a 2 but those 2 hour blocks usually suck.


I've done a few 2 hours to make up for the 2 3hrs I had to do so I could max out the hours. They do tend to suck a bit, but if you know your area and can show the blue vests that something is ridiculously out of the way, they'll usually accommodate you. But you have to know what you're talking about, 'cause they will call you on BS, at least at my warehouse they do.


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> How do you know what kind of analysis they do? Your four weeks experience as a driver?
> 
> You arent fooling Amazon by holding your last delivery until the block end time. They've figured out far more experienced drivers than you.


How do you know? you have no more access than I do. I;ve worked for plenty of tech companies. I know enough about how data is collected and analyzed to know that whats most important is your success rate not the order you did it in. If you ever talked to the support people it would be clear that Amazon wants drivers who can figure it out without a lot of hand holding. When you get a retry pack that doesn't load into your route correctly do you just bring it back? Believe me they would rather have you use the app to deliver it anyway. I'd take a pic and show it to them the next day if I had too, becasue they can scan the code from the pic.


----------



## soypana

Joe Snuffy said:


> I've done a few 2 hours to make up for the 2 3hrs I had to do so I could max out the hours. They do tend to suck a bit, but if you know your area and can show the blue vests that something is ridiculously out of the way, they'll usually accommodate you. But you have to know what you're talking about, 'cause they will call you on BS, at least at my warehouse they do.


You from Maryland? Do you go the Springfield warehouse too?


----------



## DriverX

Joe Snuffy said:


> I've done a few 2 hours to make up for the 2 3hrs I had to do so I could max out the hours. They do tend to suck a bit, but if you know your area and can show the blue vests that something is ridiculously out of the way, they'll usually accommodate you. But you have to know what you're talking about, 'cause they will call you on BS, at least at my warehouse they do.


Sometimes some warehouse knuklehead will misplace a pack onto your load. When I see those obvious off route address's I give the pack back and say this ain't right. They thank me.


----------



## soypana

Shangsta said:


> I suppose you could do two 3s and a 2 but those 2 hour blocks usually suck.


They rarely drop 2 hr blocks here.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> 3 hour blocks makes sense for people who finish in an hour.


Not for long. 


> At my warehouse a 4 hour has at minimum taken 2 hours but usually 2.5


Then those will become 3 hour blocks eventually. The blue vests have bosses who are the ones looking at the big data. When the bosses tell Seattle they're paying out 25% more than they have to, things will change.

Of course the big variable in all this is we at UP.net are a tiny sample size. I'm not a Chatty Cathy at the warehouse, so I don't speak for all my yellow vested brethren, but I have no doubt some of the dullards I've encountered have never finished a 3 hour block in 4 hours, let alone on time. A couple probably got lost in Wisconsin and still aren't back yet.


----------



## DriverX

Thanks to the slow dullards I get 3 hour blocks that finish early on the regular. then get rewarded with another block because the dullards haven't finished soon enough.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

soypana said:


> You from Maryland? Do you go the Springfield warehouse too?


No, they got Prime over there, if so I may try to get in.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

DriverX said:


> Aren't you proud. You finally found something you think you're good at. LOL I'm a noob alright but I'm already better at this gig than you.


 I'm good at a whole lot of things son! My guess is you'll be another shooting star and fizzle out real quick! 
But this will be all the time I spend addressing you. You sure do have a high opinion of yourself and are quite an ass! Will be fun to watch the flaming!


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Here's my take. If you believe that the competition, USPS and UPS are contracted at $2 per delivery, which I do. As long as 10 packages are getting delivered per hour, Amazon makes money. They will try to optimize that when they can, but traffic is always the X factor, and that will all depend on your location. If you got a 2 hour and 20 packages or more, you can argue anything you have that isn't logical. Even then, if they are ACTUAL routes, you should be able to drop 20 per hour.


----------



## soypana

Joe Snuffy said:


> No, they got Prime over there, if so I may try to get in.


They got Prime and Logistics in the same building. They opened prime like 2 months ago.
Where is you warehouse? Rockville?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

soypana said:


> They got Prime and Logistics in the same building. They opened prime like 2 months ago.
> Where is you warehouse? Rockville?


I'd like to try Prime once in a while, I wonder if I could get a run or two in over there. I know we have a guy here who started there.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

DriverX said:


> Thanks to the slow dullards I get 3 hour blocks that finish early on the regular. then get rewarded with another block because the dullards haven't finished soon enough.


Saw a guy come back to the warehouse with a FULL car, not sure what the discussion was about but all I could do was shake my head when I saw him unloading the WHOLE thing. The randoms that continue to try will always make those of us that understand look better.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Saw a guy come back to the warehouse with a FULL car, not sure what the discussion was about but all I could do was shake my head when I saw him unloading the WHOLE thing. The randoms that continue to try will always make those of us that understand look better.


He wont last long, the new TOS highly frowns on this.



jester121 said:


> Of course the big variable in all this is we at UP.net are a tiny sample size.


That is exactly what I bank on.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Joe Snuffy said:


> Saw a guy come back to the warehouse with a FULL car, not sure what the discussion was about but all I could do was shake my head when I saw him unloading the WHOLE thing. The randoms that continue to try will always make those of us that understand look better.


I was this guy once.

I had some app bug issues that didn't allow me to scan about half of my packages (~30 boxes) on pick up. The vests sent me out anyways with half of my unscanned packages, and told me to phone customer support at the location to do a manual scan in/out(?)

Anyways it didn't work, customer support told me to finish the deliveries and return my unscanned packages at the end of the route.

When I got back the vests were definitely confused, but I let them know the morning shift vests left a note about my situation, and I assume it was forwarded to whoever needed to know aboit it.

There were no negative repercussions toward me.


----------



## DriverX

Bikehandlebars said:


> I was this guy once.
> 
> I had some app bug issues that didn't allow me to scan about half of my packages (~30 boxes) on pick up. The vests sent me out anyways with half of my unscanned packages, and told me to phone customer support at the location to do a manual scan in/out(?)
> 
> Anyways it didn't work, customer support told me to finish the deliveries and return my unscanned packages at the end of the route.
> 
> When I got back the vests were definitely confused, but I let them know the morning shift vests left a note about my situation, and I assume it was forwarded to whoever needed to know aboit it.
> 
> There were no negative repercussions toward me.


S happens. cover your a$$. Sounds like you did.


----------



## DriverX

Joe Snuffy said:


> I'd like to try Prime once in a while, I wonder if I could get a run or two in over there. I know we have a guy here who started there.


I don't want to deliver food, too many variables out of my control, tips probably not worth the hassle and too many people to deal with.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

DriverX said:


> I don't want to deliver food, too many variables out of my control, tips probably not worth the hassle and too many people to deal with.


I hear you on the delivering food. Have you ever been a courier before Amazon Flex? I have in the DC region since '98, and this is the EASIEST ever, comparatively speaking. One or two food runs in this situation will pale in comparison to some of the "catering " deliveries I've made in the past. That being said, if I found one time when it got worse than that, back to logistics all day, lol.


----------



## DriverX

Joe Snuffy said:


> I hear you on the delivering food. Have you ever been a courier before Amazon Flex? I have in the DC region since '98, and this is the EASIEST ever, comparatively speaking. One or two food runs in this situation will pale in comparison to some of the "catering " deliveries I've made in the past. That being said, if I found one time when it got worse than that, back to logistics all day, lol.


I was under the impression it would mostly be food. Do they tip for non-food deliveries? I was initially hired into a Prime location but the blocks were all 2 hours and at eating times with like 20 minutes notice, and I could only ever actually accept one becasue they went so fast and I had to drop it becasue I was too far to make it in time. NO way I'm going to drive 60 miles commute to deliver food for 2 hours. I got switched to the Flex depot near me. Did 7 days this week and I got a 3 hour block set for tomorrow morning. I'm enjoying the physicality, good to burn some calories and work the legs.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

DriverX said:


> I was under the impression it would mostly be food. Do they tip for non-food deliveries? I was initially hired into a Prime location but the blocks were all 2 hours and at eating times with like 20 minutes notice, and I could only ever actually accept one becasue they went so fast and I had to drop it becasue I was too far to make it in time. NO way I'm going to drive 60 miles commute to deliver food for 2 hours. I got switched to the Flex depot near me. Did 7 days this week and I got a 3 hour block set for tomorrow morning. I'm enjoying the physicality, good to burn some calories and work the legs.


Perhaps where you are it's mostly food, I have no clue and no frame of reference there. As for tips for non food, I believe that prime is all on demand stuff so yes the it can be tipped upon.

Been working 7 days a week since I started unless they limit my hours. And you're right 3 hour blocks are nothing to be worried about. If YOU know where you're going and what traffic is like in your are, you can always argue anything in your route you think is out of line. I have also found that if it's an early afternoon 3 hour, meaning starting around 3pm, it usually takes only 2 hours. Just my experience, I know I have had one that went longer(ibelive that was my fault)(check my other posts), but the majority have been shorter.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

I figured it out, DriverX. Change your Profile picture, it makes you look like a slacker, therefore no one takes you seriously. I've found your posts about as reliable as anyone else's around here, but that pic is a turn off.


----------



## DriverX

Joe Snuffy said:


> I figured it out, DriverX. Change your Profile picture, it makes you look like a slacker, therefore no one takes you seriously. I've found your posts about as reliable as anyone else's around here, but that pic is a turn off.


Says the painted coral gatorade drinker. I'm not here to turn you on Snuffy, go to another web site for head shots that do something more for you.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

DriverX said:


> Says the painted coral gatorade drinker. I'm not here to turn you on Snuffy, go to another web site for head shots that do something more for you.


Wow, you took that SO the wrong way. Now we all think(ok maybe just me) you have an inferiority complex and are a slacker.

Do your thing bud, I was trying to say your information is good on some points and crappy on others just like all of us. Because DC can't be run like Houston, or Seattle, or Milwaukee no matter how they slice it. We all have to adjust to OUR environment. Your environment is apparently EARTH, because you are afraid they might actually do something to you if you say the wrong thing.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Joe Snuffy said:


> Wow, you took that SO the wrong way. Now we all think(ok maybe just me) you have an inferiority complex and are a slacker.
> 
> Do your thing bud, I was trying to say your information is good on some points and crappy on others just like all of us. Because DC can't be run like Houston, or Seattle, or Milwaukee no matter how they slice it. We all have to adjust to OUR environment. Your environment is apparently EARTH, because you are afraid they might actually do something to you if you say the wrong thing.


Everyone just needs to stop feeding the troll. If you ignore it, it'll go away eventually. He/she lives off getting a rise out of people.


----------



## chopstick

Quick question it snowed a foot last night and now im going to be 20 minutes late because the highway is backed up. Should I check in anyway? I already called support. What do?


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Now we all think(ok maybe just me) you have an inferiority complex


Some of us already knew


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> Quick question it snowed a foot last night and now im going to be 20 minutes late because the highway is backed up. Should I check in anyway? I already called support. What do?


I would check in with the question mark/here but gps not working. They will understand.

My fulfillment center has really changed. They check your ID when you arrive and while we still have 4 hour blocks we are almost at 60 packages.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

chopstick said:


> Quick question it snowed a foot last night and now im going to be 20 minutes late because the highway is backed up. Should I check in anyway? I already called support. What do?


 I feel for you guys who have to deal with delivering in the snow. I could see how that could be a real pain to deal with in more ways than one.

I was actually a little concerned myself as friday I may have to wear pants when working. A forecast high of 70 and I may have to hang up my shorts for a day or 2!


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> was actually a little concerned myself as friday I may have to wear pants when working. A forecast high of 70 and I may have to hang up my shorts for a day or 2!


Its 28 degrees here lets trade.

Watch your step guys I almost bit it on a wooden deck yesterday. couldnt even see the ice on the ground


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Just picked up my route. 23 packages and 16 stops for a 4 hour, hmmmmm

Edit: stopped at gas station and coffee shop and still finished in 1.5 hours. I hope they arent transitioning these blocks to 3 hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Its 28 degrees here lets trade.
> 
> Watch your step guys I almost bit it on a wooden deck yesterday. couldnt even see the ice on the ground


 Yeh, sorry but going to have to pass buddy! I left new jersey to escape snow and winters..... I did my time! 
We actually didn't even get that much snow but when I came down here to visit way back.......was swimming in 80 degree ocean one day, next day returned home to 2 feet of snow, that day I decided I was heading south. Moved before the next winter.


----------



## pifhluke

Shangsta said:


> At my warehouse a 4 hour has at minimum taken 2 hours but usually 2.5


Those are the ones that got switched to 3hrs here. Anything that averages less then 3 will be switched to a 3hr.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> I would check in with the question mark/here but gps not working. They will understand.
> 
> My fulfillment center has really changed. They check your ID when you arrive and while we still have 4 hour blocks we are almost at 60 packages.


I was surprised when they asked for ID too, it's no big deal, they should've done so long before.
I'm anxious about tomorrow coz of the winter storm forecast, maybe another increase rate? although I already grab a morning block for regular rate, I bet email would come late again for the increase rate if there is.

Two months & my first email of Cx expectations... Im sure it's the dog issue I had, they just can't blame their dog instead of reporting damage instead they report no-delivery, but who knows support is not disclosing it.

/end rant


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> I was surprised when they asked for ID too, it's no big deal, they should've done so long before.
> I'm anxious about tomorrow coz of the winter storm forecast, maybe another increase rate? although I already grab a morning block for regular rate, I bet email would come late again for the increase rate if there is.


Most likely the early blocks will be 72 and then if the weather gets worse/drivers forfeitthey will likely raise rates for the later blocks.

Totally agree about ID. Funny thing is I left my wallet at home and turned around to get it, so glad I did.

The newer blue vest are super chill. My car was full with 60 packages and they let me leave a few oversized packages. I appreciate we still have four hours for now, but we are paying for it with the increase in stops.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> No apartments today thankfully.


Srsly? I'd buy lottery tickets if that ever happened to me.... I'm jubilant when it's like 25% or less apartments. I'd rather drive an extra 20 miles than deal with apartments.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Srsly? I'd buy lottery tickets if that ever happened to me.... I'm jubilant when it's like 25% or less apartments. I'd rather drive an extra 20 miles than deal with apartments.


Yeah this isnt anything you dont know but I swear everytime I see an apartment I get the third floor. I also shake my head when I get a first floor and the 200 level apartments are on the main floor and the 100 levels are "underground"

Yesterday I actually delivered packages to a school. I show up at an apartment with three oversize boxes and two envelopes, drop them four times on my way in. Go up to her door no one there, I leave her a voicemail, office lady who is on facebook refuses to take them. I explain that I went to the ladies door already, she doesnt care shes busy liking Kirk Douglas memes.

I sigh knowing I have a 20 minute drive back to the warehouse, my delivery calls me and ask me to come to her school. I was ready to tell her no but look at waze and shes a mile away. Nicest lady and she apologized for her leasing office refusing to accept the packages, she pleadef with them to take them or let me leave them inside the door.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Well I jinxed it, only 3 hour blocks available for tomorrow 

Is this the end of 4 hour blocks forever?


----------



## chopstick

Delivered in the snow today and despite being 20 minutes late I still finished 45 minutes early. It was a pain tho.


----------



## jade88

What happened to the poster UTX1? He was pretty funny.


----------



## Htownflex

Today while i was trolling in the minrning for a shift, they only had 3 hr block available. Went back to sleep. woke up 4 hrs later and a the same shift extended to 4 hr block. 

i think they are going to start that **** down here. its DEMAND VS SUPPLY. I hope the WH drivers here resist! but who knows, yall kept saying a good thing couldnt last forever


----------



## Young ST

Can we all coordinate a nationwide strike one time for fun? Tell everyone you see at the warehouse for a few weeks and gear up for it.... Then show em how much they need us!!! hahaha


----------



## LLXC

Htownflex said:


> i think they are going to start that **** down here. its DEMAND VS SUPPLY. I hope the WH drivers here resist! but who knows, yall kept saying a good thing couldnt last forever


I think there's too many drivers who won't resist...this is just going to eventually happen. :|


----------



## miauber1x831

Young ST said:


> Can we all coordinate a nationwide strike one time for fun? Tell everyone you see at the warehouse for a few weeks and gear up for it.... Then show em how much they need us!!! hahaha


...except they don't need us. They could deactivate every active driver today, immediately onboard replacements for every single one and not skip a beat operationally.


----------



## Young ST

miauber1x831 said:


> ...except they don't need us. They could deactivate every active driver today, immediately onboard replacements for every single one and not skip a beat operationally.


yeah but for 12 hours the local people will be irate! lmao


----------



## DriverX

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm good at a whole lot of things son! My guess is you'll be another shooting star and fizzle out real quick!
> But this will be all the time I spend addressing you. You sure do have a high opinion of yourself and are quite an ass! Will be fun to watch the flaming!


This crap is so typical of these incestuous forums. A few entitled users who feel they deserve some sort of seniority status try and squash any noob with a valid opinion and better advice to offer. I made a comment about how after 80 blocks some dirver still doesn't know how to use the features on the app to solve their issues on the road or over ride a bad route and I get called a cowboy and an ass. What a joke you people are you actually are getting territorial about an internet message board. I came here to get some insigth on the job and share the things that help me out and I get a bunch of over sensitive A holes who think they are gods gift to Flex. get over yourselves.

PS this isn't intended for everyone here but the two or three dipsh*ts on here know who they are.

And if you don't like what I have to say or how I say it, block me please!


----------



## FlexDriver

DriverX said:


> Ty
> 
> This crap is so typical of these incestuous forums. A few entitled users who feel they deserve some sort of seniority status try and squash any noob with a valid opinion and better advice to offer. I made a comment about how after 80 blocks some dirver still doesn't know how to use the features on the app to solve their issues on the road or over ride a bad route and I get called a cowboy and an ass. What a joke you people are you actually are getting territorial about an internet message board. I came here to get some insigth on the job and share the things that help me out and I get a bunch of over sensitive A holes who think they are gods gift to Flex. get over yourselves.
> 
> PS this isn't intended for everyone here but the two or three dipsh*ts on here know who they are.
> 
> And if you don't like what I have to say or how I say it, block me please!


As JoeSnuffy said "information is good on some points and crappy on others just like all of us" consider this, he just said the million dollar truth, we all at some point are incorrect that does not mean that we all should be blocked. Consider this as if I write a "6" you will read as "9" and for me its a "6" we both are correct lol


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> Can we all coordinate a nationwide strike one time for fun? Tell everyone you see at the warehouse for a few weeks and gear up for it.... Then show em how much they need us!!! hahaha


Those people who have been trying for weeks to grab blocks would work as scabs. Nice thought but unfortunately too many depend on this as their only source of income.


----------



## Shangsta

DriverX said:


> This crap is so typical of these incestuous forums. A few entitled users who feel they deserve some sort of seniority status


Thats not how it is here at all, new drivers are treated pretty well, much better than the Uber forum where they tell people to just not drive.



DriverX said:


> I made a comment about how after 80 blocks some dirver still doesn't know how to use the features on the app to solve their issues on the road or over ride a bad route


He knows how to use the features he chooses not to. There are people who dont sort their packages like me I dont insult them over it.



DriverX said:


> What a joke you people are you actually are getting territorial about an internet message board. I


Ironic coming from the guy who insulted and flamed the one person (Joe Snuffy) who stood up for you.

We get along great here, maybe if you stopped playing the victim you would too.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Thats not how it is here at all, new drivers are treated pretty well, much better than the Uber forum where they tell people to just not drive.
> 
> He knows how to use the features he chooses not to. There are people who dont sort their packages like me I dont insult them over it.
> 
> Ironic coming from the guy who insulted and flamed the one person (Joe Snuffy) who stood up for you.
> 
> We get along great here, maybe if you stopped playing the victim you would too.


 He has an unrealistic view of reality! Another one of those people who causes his own problems. He starts some shit and doesn't have the backbone to handle the repercussions! You know the old saying...."dont' start none won't be none"! My guess is he thinks he's so smart that he'll soon outsmart himself! 
And he most definitely has me confused with someone else???!!! I wouldn't piss in his mouth if his teeth were on fire!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jade88 said:


> What happened to the poster UTX1? He was pretty funny.


 I actually wondered that myself a few weeks ago after realizing he hadn't posted in some time. He used to post in the uber threads as well but no sign of him and he changed out his will ferrell avatar. I searched and found nothing. 
Hopefully he moved on to greener pastures or found himself a girl!


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> I was surprised when they asked for ID too, it's no big deal, they should've done so long before.
> I'm anxious about tomorrow coz of the winter storm forecast, maybe another increase rate? although I already grab a morning block for regular rate, I bet email would come late again for the increase rate if there is.
> 
> Two months & my first email of Cx expectations... Im sure it's the dog issue I had, they just can't blame their dog instead of reporting damage instead they report no-delivery, but who knows support is not disclosing it.
> 
> /end rant


All 4 hour blocks today and tomorrow are 92 dollars, sucks I have to work...


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> All 4 hour blocks today and tomorrow are 92 dollars, sucks I have to work...


Are you saying in all areas?


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Just completed todays "3 hour block" in 35 minutes. 30 packages at only 4 stops. 

That's pretty neat but I'll take 20-30 more packages again for the extra $17


----------



## neontutors

Just ordered some electric power steering fluid. Same day delivery was only 10 bucks. And im not a prime member. So i wonder if a flex driver is going to bring it. The warehouse is only a few blocks from my house. lol. So far i see no option to tip. And other shipping options were nearly double the price of the product. 0.0


----------



## Shangsta

nighthawk398 said:


> Are you saying in all areas?


No I was replying to bmx since hes at the same warehouse.


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> No I was replying to bmx since hes at the same warehouse.


oh my bad


----------



## RGV

It seems like the notification for available block only appear 30 minutes before block starts if it still there..


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> All 4 hour blocks today and tomorrow are 92 dollars, sucks I have to work...


only til midnight friday morning tho
last night i actually forfeited my regular block for today & this morning was able to grab the $92 for the 9a block, wish i could double up tho but its too late even if there's a block available it would mean until 5p which i just refuse to



RGV said:


> It seems like the notification for available block only appear 30 minutes before block starts if it still there..


nah, technically it should be as soon as they release it but it goes by fast that it doesn't even need to notify you, unless no one grabs it & it sits there for a while & push notifications would actually have time to kick in.


----------



## nighthawk398

flex4bmw said:


> only til midnight friday morning tho
> last night i actually forfeited my regular block for today & this morning was able to grab the $92 for the 9a block, wish i could double up tho but its too late even if there's a block available it would mean until 5p which i just refuse to
> 
> nah, technically it should be as soon as they release it but it goes by fast that it doesn't even need to notify you, unless no one grabs it & it sits there for a while & push notifications would actually have time to kick in.


or someone cancels 30 min before and then its available to all......


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Lol this email from flex about the 3 hour blocks made me laugh;

"3 hour blocks now available!!! Even more FLEXibility!!"


----------



## chopstick

I worked 2 different 4 hour blocks today, one from 8 am - 12 pm, finished early then did a 12 - 4pm block.

Problem is, only one block is showing up under "earnings". I need to make sure I get paid for the 2nd block that I worked. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm sending an email ASAP


----------



## Joe Snuffy

chopstick said:


> I worked 2 different 4 hour blocks today, one from 8 am - 12 pm, finished early then did a 12 - 4pm block.
> 
> Problem is, only one block is showing up under "earnings". I need to make sure I get paid for the 2nd block that I worked. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm sending an email ASAP


Wait 'til AFTER 4pm your time. Check then, if it's still not there then worry about it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

chopstick said:


> I worked 2 different 4 hour blocks today, one from 8 am - 12 pm, finished early then did a 12 - 4pm block.
> 
> Problem is, only one block is showing up under "earnings". I need to make sure I get paid for the 2nd block that I worked. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm sending an email ASAP


 Has most definitely happened to others doing 2 blocks back to back. Like Joe Snuffy said, if it pasts the end of your 4pm block and still not paid, then support will usually have to work it out.

Might want to search some of the threads you should be able to find some discussions about it.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Well, all the regulars at my warehouse are maxed out. Some took 4hr shifts for tomorrow, so they couldn't take one of this afternoons runs. I took one this afternoon and won't see any offers 'til Sunday, unless they throw a random 1 hour out there, lol. 

The rookies will be in control of this weekend here, unless they remove the cap by some miracle.


----------



## neontutors

well it was delivered . i cannot tip. So did they lie about .com orders being able to receive tips?


----------



## RGV

neontutors said:


> well it was delivered . i cannot tip. So did they lie about .com orders being able to receive tips?


.com never receive tips. what you are talking about? The only people that receive tips is Prime Now drivers who do restaurant delivery and occasionally parcels.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

neontutors said:


> well it was delivered . i cannot tip. So did they lie about .com orders being able to receive tips?


 There's no way to tip for a .com order. As far as I know it only applies to prime now deliveries for prime members. 
Who said you could tip or receive a tip for .com orders?


----------



## FlexDriver

RGV said:


> ......The only people that receive tips is Prime Now drivers who do restaurant delivery and occasionally parcels.


Actually its vice versa, more parcels than restaurant deliveries, atleast here in my WH. I would say 1:20 or may be less than that.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> well it was delivered . i cannot tip. So did they lie about .com orders being able to receive tips?


If someone told you there was tips for dot com orders you were sadly decieved!


----------



## LLXC

FlexDriver said:


> Actually its vice versa, more parcels than restaurant deliveries, atleast here in my WH. I would say 1:20 or may be less than that.


Yup, all depends on the location. I'm at about 1:1 for Hot Wheels/Warehouse.


----------



## rpark

For those of you that work two shifts a day, is it by luck that a second shift is available after you finish with the first or do you accept it ahead of time?


----------



## RGV

rpark said:


> For those of you that work two shifts a day, is it by luck that a second shift is available after you finish with the first or do you accept it ahead of time?


Nope, ahead of time. Usually during the first block. While delivering, I constantly check the app to see if second block appears.


----------



## rpark

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Shangsta

rpark said:


> For those of you that work two shifts a day, is it by luck that a second shift is available after you finish with the first or do you accept it ahead of time?


Yes, I have never been able to get an 8 am and a 12 pm the night before. The second block always shows while I am delivering.


----------



## neontutors

I guess i misread.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

neontutors said:


> I guess i misread.


 Probably didn't missread just got "mislead" by the app itself and the ads for it. Let's face it, most of us in the beginning had no clue there were 2 different types of flex drivers. You find out by accident or you found this forum or some reddit posts. Plus, the app earnings still mention the word "tips" as well. So, some logistics/.com drivers are still waiting to see them!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

It doesn't help that there's one set of training videos either...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It doesn't help that there's one set of training videos either...


 Yeh, that too! There was all sorts of wrong information and most information pertained mostly to prime now. The biggest one.....when I first got involved the app said next day releases were at 12am. So, for the first week I was only opening the app at midnight looking for blocks and waiting for scheduled blocks. Wasn't until I got through the monster thread here that I discovered they changed it to 10pm.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, that too! There was all sorts of wrong information and most information pertained mostly to prime now. The biggest one.....when I first got involved the app said next day releases were at 12am. So, for the first week I was only opening the app at midnight looking for blocks and waiting for scheduled blocks. Wasn't until I got through the monster thread here that I discovered they changed it to 10pm.


Me too! Haha funny enough I was able to grab a block or two at midnight so I thought I was doing it right for a couple days :/


----------



## jester121

Whoa... just got a push notify of a 3 hour block for $64 at DCH2 (Downers Grove).... 20 minutes before it starts, of course. Never seen more than a $1/hr boost at this warehouse before, must be feeling nervous ahead of the storm rolling in this weekend.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

*Anyone else get this from flex?

"Now Offering 3-Hour Delivery Blocks in Tolleson (PHX8)*







*What does this mean for you?* More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!

The screenshot is an example of what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team"

(the screenshot showed an 8-11 block and an 11-2 block)*


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

TheVillageIdiot said:


> *Anyone else get this from flex?
> 
> "Now Offering 3-Hour Delivery Blocks in Tolleson (PHX8)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does this mean for you?* More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!
> 
> The screenshot is an example of what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team"
> 
> (the screenshot showed an 8-11 block and an 11-2 block)*


I did. I'm curious to learn if they will be phasing out 4 hour blocks completely or what.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

TheVillageIdiot said:


> *Anyone else get this from flex?
> 
> "Now Offering 3-Hour Delivery Blocks in Tolleson (PHX8)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does this mean for you?* More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!
> 
> The screenshot is an example of what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team"
> 
> (the screenshot showed an 8-11 block and an 11-2 block)*


Got that here too. 

And next weeks offer/reserved on Thursday was a 3hr. It got declined.
I like how it says more blocks in a day, that ONLY works if they run nothing but two hour blocks later in the evening.


----------



## miauber1x831

Joe Snuffy said:


> Got that here too.
> 
> And next weeks offer/reserved on Thursday was a 3hr. It got declined.
> I like how it says more blocks in a day, that ONLY works if they run nothing but two hour blocks later in the evening.


This is definitely worrying me.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

miauber1x831 said:


> This is definitely worrying me.


It is concerning. When I arrived this morning at 9:30 for a 4 hr block, I was directed to a "4-hr" bay and was told that there were no more 4 hr blocks available and was redirected to a "3-hr" bay. There were significantly more bays set up with 3 hr loads. I will not do 3 hr blocks because Amazon has refused to reassign me to the warehouse that is 10 miles from my house, instead insisting that I only go to the dc that is 31 miles away. My costs don't work for anything less than 4 hours.

Their data probably supports that most 4 hr blocks are done in 3 hours or less, while conveniently ignoring that the IC's cost of operation is virtually the same.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Been thinking...

I know things will be different in every city, which is probably why I can't find any standard as to actually how many packages we could contractually be required to scan and take with us. My experience seems to be that when everything goes _*perfect*_ one could make about 17-20 STOPS per hour. With 20-30 minutes driving to the location and possible 20-30 minute drive back to return those that couldn't be dropped, a four hour block should comfortably have between 51-60 packages. Now I've had 2 runs with 69, one that took me 5 hours(not including travel time to my house) and one that I was able to finish in 3. Both times the car was full with very minimal view obstruction. I did 77 the other day, and it was exactly 4 hours from block start time to return to WH, it was actually 83 but I couldn't fit 6. (I had to forfeit the block I had scheduled right after it after 3hrs because I couldn't be certain I'd make it in time.)

So, now I'm figuring that 65 is really about as many as I'll want take on 4hr, just to give me a chance at getting back should a block pop up after the first one. I'll curious to see how many I get when I show up for a morning 3hr, I'm feeling that 50 would be a max, to once again have a chance at making it back in time for a second block, which, "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day! " says I should be able to do.

Of course, this number will and should vary for every location. This also really doesn't take into account any calls to support, after doing it all correctly; call customer, then support, then they call customer, and finally a decision is made. All of which can take as much as 10-15 minutes some times. Two of those in one run and your block is toast.

Any thoughts on handling this and the other possible and probable headaches nothing but 3hr blocks will create.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Been thinking...
> 
> I know things will be different in every city, which is probably why I can't find any standard as to actually how many packages we could contractually be required to scan and take with us. My experience seems to be that when everything goes _*perfect*_ one could make about 17-20 STOPS per hour. With 20-30 minutes driving to the location and possible 20-30 minute drive back to return those that couldn't be dropped, a four hour block should comfortably have between 51-60 packages. Now I've had 2 runs with 69, one that took me 5 hours(not including travel time to my house) and one that I was able to finish in 3. Both times the car was full with very minimal view obstruction. I did 77 the other day, and it was exactly 4 hours from block start time to return to WH, it was actually 83 but I couldn't fit 6. (I had to forfeit the block I had scheduled right after it after 3hrs because I couldn't be certain I'd make it in time.)
> 
> So, now I'm figuring that 65 is really about as many as I'll want take on 4hr, just to give me a chance at getting back should a block pop up after the first one. I'll curious to see how many I get when I show up for a morning 3hr, I'm feeling that 50 would be a max, to once again have a chance at making it back in time for a second block, which, "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day! " says I should be able to do.
> 
> Of course, this number will and should vary for every location. This also really doesn't take into account any calls to support, after doing it all correctly; call customer, then support, then they call customer, and finally a decision is made. All of which can take as much as 10-15 minutes some times. Two of those in one run and your block is toast.
> 
> Any thoughts on handling this and other the possible and probable headaches nothing but 3hr blocks will create.


I am finding going back to the warehouse is sometimes quickest. Yes the miles suck but like you said support is so slow. Two calls usually takes longer than returning back to the warehouse.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> I am finding going back to the warehouse is sometimes quickest. Yes the miles suck but like you said support is so slow. Two calls usually takes longer than returning back to the warehouse.


The point being, technically you HAVE to make those phone calls before you can bring it back to the warehouse. So, if you're doing everything THEIR way, that's time they don't get other things delivered.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> The point being, technically you HAVE to make those phone calls before you can bring it back to the warehouse. So, if you're doing everything THEIR way, that's time they don't get other things delivered.


I do call the customer but if the customer doesnt answer mark it undeliverable. I usually dont call support after the customer thats just too much


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> I do call the customer but if the customer doesnt answer mark it undeliverable. I usually dont call support after the customer thats just too much


Ok, so now, the original point was, if I get there and it's 60 packages, what to do? And I only ask that because there's no way there should have ever been 83 on a 4hr.


----------



## LLXC

Isnt the number of stops more important than packages to drivers?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

LLXC said:


> Isnt the number of stops more important than packages to drivers?


Unfortunately, as I'm scanning I get a package count, don't see stops until the swipe to finish. Also how many times you have that stop that says three packages and it's really 3 different houses, or an apt that you have a different stairwell for each package in one stop.


----------



## Htownflex

1st. I notice that when i troll for the shifts in the mirning, they have only been offering 3 hrs blocks lately. but todsy i worked my regular job and i notice they took off the 3 hr block and replace them with the 4 hr. immediatly those were gone. 

2nd. Had a 4 block and and finish in 2. thats only cuase i hustle (running,jumping,parkouring) thru downtown building in houston playing with elevator switches while parked in noparking zones because am not paying for parking!!!! i would have been really stressed if they had me do the same bull**** for $54. 

3rd. i figure a 3 hr block would be no more than 32 packages... 

4th. its taken me 1.5 hours to leave the wharehouse with my packages a couple of times!that would really stress me out.

i guess they are going to push to see how much we take. my WH is also 45 minutes away. 72 is cutting it thin, but 54 wont even buy me a used tire for my car if **** hit the fan.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well looks like the 3 hour blocks are really rolling out to a lot of locations. Like all changes, some will be better for it, others will have to either adapt or move on. Kinda funny they roll it out this time of year but I guess they can get a good amount of data in a short period of time to see it's affects. 

Htownflex.....all valid points. I've seen some of our 2-3 hour blocks sit and expire. 
We load late just about every day anymore and like you said, being behind adds to the "stress" factor.
I'm like you.....a good distance away from the warehouse so need that extra hour pay to make it worthwhile. 

And as we discuss this it's pretty clear to me that the end result will be the same amount of packages delivered for the same cost to amazon. So, makes no sense. Time will tell. Who knows, it may work out better for those looking to make a living doing this. But again, counterproductive to what amazon "seems" to want?? So, confusing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Joe Snuffy said:


> My experience seems to be that when everything goes _*perfect*_ one could make about 17-20 STOPS per hour.


My experience is that 30 in an hour isn't too hard in certain places. If they are all houses clustered together with no busy streets/stop lights, two a minute is actually on the high end average.
Of course you have to take into account travel time to the location (and NOT from to the warehouse as that isn't really counted) which can vary by 35 minutes easy.

Also, again, package number is NOT the issue, it's number of stops. 60 packages across 30 house stops only takes marginally longer than 30 across 30 (especially if all can be scanned inside a bag initially).

Though as usual, this is my experience here in Vegas, I'm sure elsewhere it's different.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Htownflex said:


> my WH is also 45 minutes away. 72 is cutting it thin, but 54 wont even buy me a used tire for my car if **** hit the fan.


I see this becoming a big factor for some. With no guarantee that there's a block waiting after or if you only want one per day because you have a regular job to get to, the $54 may not be worth the effort. Also, even if you let your car idle all day, the ware and tear on the transmission with the short drives between the many stops, may make the $54 even less worth it.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm like you.....a good distance away from the warehouse so need that extra hour pay to make it worthwhile.
> 
> And as we discuss this it's pretty clear to me that the end result will be the same amount of packages delivered for the same cost to amazon.


The end result will not be the same amount delivered. In two 4hr blocks, 120 total packages is fairly easy. If they give 40 per 3hr block, then you can do 80 in 6 hours. Unless they remove the cap, the ONLY thing you can do next is a 2hr. They'd be hard pressed to have you take 40 for one. We all know the later it is in the day, the less likely the stops are close together. Not all warehouses have the flex drivers running early in the morning, the 2hrs runs will all be in the dark here at this time of year because our first runs aren't 'til after 10:30am.

As soon as I can see job offers again, I'll be curious to see how long they sit there.


----------



## sillywabbit

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I did. I'm curious to learn if they will be phasing out 4 hour blocks completely or what.


I think they would since people can finish their blocks in about an hour and 30 minutes


----------



## sillywabbit

TheVillageIdiot said:


> It is concerning. When I arrived this morning at 9:30 for a 4 hr block, I was directed to a "4-hr" bay and was told that there were no more 4 hr blocks available and was redirected to a "3-hr" bay. There were significantly more bays set up with 3 hr loads. I will not do 3 hr blocks because Amazon has refused to reassign me to the warehouse that is 10 miles from my house, instead insisting that I only go to the dc that is 31 miles away. My costs don't work for anything less than 4 hours.
> 
> Their data probably supports that most 4 hr blocks are done in 3 hours or less, while conveniently ignoring that the IC's cost of operation is virtually the same.


Same here, assigned to a WH that is 30 miles away when there is a WH less than 5 Mike's away from me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Joe Snuffy said:


> The end result will not be the same amount delivered. In two 4hr blocks, 120 total packages is fairly easy. If they give 40 per 3hr block, then you can do 80 in 6 hours. Unless they remove the cap, the ONLY thing you can do next is a 2hr. They'd be hard pressed to have you take 40 for one. We all know the later it is in the day, the less likely the stops are close together. Not all warehouses have the flex drivers running early in the morning, the 2hrs runs will all be in the dark here at this time of year because our first runs aren't 'til after 10:30am.
> 
> As soon as I can see job offers again, I'll be curious to see how long they sit there.


 Ok....let me say that I was being cautiously conservative. I myself think it would result in less packages delivered, or in essence more per package, that is just my guess and I could be wrong. But Amazon can't be that stupid right? Ok.....maybe they are doing it to pay drivers MORE!!???
Hmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

If anyone is interested in the math here is a little breakdown of some numbers.

Using Joe Snuffy's exact figures the cost to deliver packages for two, 4 hour blocks/120 pkgs is $1.20
The cost to deliver packages for two, 3 hour blocks/80 pkgs is $1.35

Now using some actual figures for my own blocks and from my own data for 4 hour blocks. This is for 81 blocks and using actual figures I have in a spread sheet.
Total packages- 3412
81 blocks x $72 = $5832
Average packages delivered is: 42 (69 highest/10 lowest)
Cost per package to amazon = (about) $1.70
(I think that math is right and I double checked. So, feel free to do so yourself)

What we need is some actual figures for anyone keeping track of 3 hour blocks.


----------



## Young ST

I couldn't pick up a normal early morning route today....So slept in and then got a notification for one starting at 10:30am...grabbed that

When I got there I asked about the morning they said it was only 15 routes(I think all reserved)
Then they said a blue vest made them get together 20 routes really quick for us at 10:30

Big storm coming tomorrow so all these were for tomorrow they said... trying to get a head start

I am scheduled for tomorrow... not looking forward to the snow

Today already sucked most the neighborhoods were iced up and snowed over... interview for another new job Monday might be good timing lol


----------



## Shangsta

sillywabbit said:


> I think they would since people can finish their blocks in about an hour and 30 minutes


This is misleading, block time is from check in to final package or warehouse. I have never done that in 90 minutes with a normal load.

60 packages and 45 stops is not possible in 90 minutes. Takes me much closer to 150


----------



## Joe Snuffy

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> If anyone is interested in the math here is a little breakdown of some numbers.
> 
> What we need is some actual figures for anyone keeping track of 3 hour blocks.


Saw yours and thought I'd look at my data. I don't have actual package numbers day to day, though I may start, a new spreadsheet might be fun to play with. I was beginning to worry when I remembered all the 3hr runs I did, but our numbers aren't far from each other. This doesn't include the last five days of working either, I don't have package totals for those days and don't want to guess.

From their summaries and my pay per day:

# of blocks.....47-4hr 9-3hr 4-2hr
Total packages delivered.....2284
Total paid.....4014
Pkgs del per hour paid.....10.242
Average cost per pkg.....1.757
Avg pkgs per 4hr block.....41

During this period the most pieces I had was 69(2 times) the fewest maybe 10, but that was probably one of the 2 hour runs. I went over an hour on at least 2 occasions but got them all dropped. None of the above number show how fast things were delivered just based on hours paid.

The numbers I used in the previous post about this, were what we actually see, I get 50+ constantly on the 4hr runs, the 3 hour runs are less but they are always go back runs, as are a few of the 4 hour runs I've had. So it's not outrageous to expect them to give 40+ for 3hr runs early in the day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Joe Snuffy said:


> Saw yours and thought I'd look at my data. I don't have actual package numbers day to day, though I may start, a new spreadsheet might be fun to play with. I was beginning to worry when I remembered all the 3hr runs I did, but our numbers aren't far from each other. This doesn't include the last five days of working either, I don't have package totals for those days and don't want to guess.
> 
> From their summaries and my pay per day:
> 
> # of blocks.....47-4hr 9-3hr 4-2hr
> Total packages delivered.....2284
> Total paid.....4014
> Pkgs del per hour paid.....10.242
> Average cost per pkg.....1.757
> Avg pkgs per 4hr block.....41
> 
> During this period the most pieces I had was 69(2 times) the fewest maybe 10, but that was probably one of the 2 hour runs. I went over an hour on at least 2 occasions but got them all dropped. None of the above number show how fast things were delivered just based on hours paid.
> 
> The numbers I used in the previous post about this, were what we actually see, I get 50+ constantly on the 4hr runs, the 3 hour runs are less but they are always go back runs, as are a few of the 4 hour runs I've had. So it's not outrageous to expect them to give 40+ for 3hr runs early in the day.


 Glad you posted those. Good to compare numbers and as noted, were not far off. So that is interesting. Hopefully someone else can post some numbers to compare.

If you broke out the 3 hour blocks I would guarantee that you're delivering a whole lot less and amazon is paying a whole lot more.

The "hypothetical" numbers you posted and I calculated are routes at optimal package count and top of the scale.

Yeh, when you have figures you can paint a good picture of the process and how much you're REALLY making!


----------



## Young ST

Got an email increased rate of $92 during the block I was scheduled for @$72 lol.... 

Forefit my block and don't see any offers now lol...

Prolly not worth it tho... Maybe they will raise higher tomorrow lol


----------



## jester121

They just bumped us up to $23/hr for tomorrow here in Chicago ... still not enough.


----------



## Young ST

Young ST said:


> Got an email increased rate of $92 during the block I was scheduled for @$72 lol....
> 
> Forefit my block and don't see any offers now lol...
> 
> Prolly not worth it tho... Maybe they will raise higher tomorrow lol


The higher rate finally popped up, have been having issues with network errors on the app a lot... Anyway $92 for 4 hours tomorrow... will be a good one to track with all the snowwwwww


----------



## DriverX

Young ST said:


> The higher rate finally popped up, have been having issues with network errors on the app a lot... Anyway $92 for 4 hours tomorrow... will be a good one to track with all the snowwwwww


Good to know that works. surprised someone didn't snatch it up first.


----------



## jester121

Here they send out emails preemptively, probably to convince people not to forfeit.


----------



## miauber1x831

If they suddenly increase the rates for a day where you already had a block scheduled you don't get the increased rate?


----------



## Young ST

miauber1x831 said:


> If they suddenly increase the rates for a day where you already had a block scheduled you don't get the increased rate?


That's what I assume... I was already scheduled because I picked it up at 7am this morning... 
I'm like **** that I don't trust Amazon to raise it on their own for me lol


----------



## enigmaquip

miauber1x831 no you don't, because by taking a block you've agreed to work for that amount. They wont retroactively raise a rate, you have to get the block from the offers tab at that rate


----------



## enigmaquip

I've always found their wording kind of bull on the email too.... Check the app for opp to earn x rate for each block you *complete* between x time on date.... let's say 4pm.... well any 4 hr block you pick up after 12:30 is completed after 4 yea?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Joe Snuffy said:


> Unless they remove the cap, the ONLY thing you can do next is a 2hr.


Apparently with the three hour routes the 'cap' is raised to nine hours.


----------



## Htownflex

i worry about my iqnition on 2004 toyota, push to start would perfect this gig.

i was hoping they would double blocks for big trucks, 144 for a 8hr block would make it worth using my 2016 tundra, but 72 for my payed off beater is the lowest i can go.


----------



## soypana

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Apparently with the three hour routes the 'cap' is raised to nine hours.


Nope, Max is 8 hours. We have been doing 3 hours blocks for 2 months now and we can't make more than 8 hours. Only way is two 3-hour blocks and an 2-hour block which sucks.
2 hour blocks are mostly re-attempts.. You will waste more gas for less money.


----------



## Young ST

Htownflex said:


> i worry about my iqnition on 2004 toyota, push to start would perfect this gig.
> 
> i was hoping they would double blocks for big trucks, 144 for a 8hr block would make it worth using my 2016 tundra, but 72 for my payed off beater is the lowest i can go.


Yeah I have that... I still feel like it's not good to start that many times in a short distance ohwell llol...

I would leave the car running always but it beeps twice every time I close the door or the trunk and it's super annoying....


----------



## Shangsta

Htownflex said:


> i worry about my iqnition on 2004 toyota, push to start would perfect this gig.
> 
> i was hoping they would double blocks for big trucks, 144 for a 8hr block would make it worth using my 2016 tundra, but 72 for my payed off beater is the lowest i can go.


You should only turn your car off at apartments, no point in turning your car off at houses unless you are an unbearably slow at delivering packages.

8 hour blocks are only for the white vans unfortunately.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

soypana said:


> Nope, Max is 8 hours. We have been doing 3 hours blocks for 2 months now and we can't make more than 8 hours. Only way is two 3-hour blocks and an 2-hour block which sucks.


What does what you have been doing have anything to do with the recent changes? Now I'll grant I have not tried it, but I was told by a manager at my WH that they raised the cap to 9 hours when they killed the four hour blocks.
You can choose to not believe me, I suppose.


----------



## Young ST

Snow is coming now 6-8inches predicted...... Going to be last minute forefit decision lol...How high can they raise?? Double? lol


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> Snow is coming now 6-8inches predicted...... Going to be last minute forefit decision lol...How high can they raise?? Double? lol


Max I have seen is 100 for a 4 hour


----------



## Young ST

the roads are really bad! 3 blocks still sitting there... I don't think anyone is going to take them... I had to forefit lollll...

Was able to pick one up for tomorrow at regular rate but think the roads won't be much better....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

enigmaquip said:


> miauber1x831 no you don't, because by taking a block you've agreed to work for that amount. They wont retroactively raise a rate, you have to get the block from the offers tab at that rate


 I can verify this as fact. I've only seen one rate increase since doing this. During a tropical storm watch we had an increase to $80 for 4 hour blocks. Big deal! I grabbed a block the night before and in the morning they released the increased rate blocks. I just kept the one I had. Got paid regular rate. So, if you accept for $72 that's what you get paid.


----------



## Kevrun

I'm having fun watching the blocks sit there and not be taken. I am definitely sitting out for today. The extra $20 for the shift does not make up for Michigan roads in the winter. They do a terrible job of clearing them and the expressways are pretty much useless. I will be surprised if they have the roads cleared by tomorrows shifts. I was readily available yesterday, but could not snag a block.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> I'm having fun watching the blocks sit there and not be taken. I am definitely sitting out for today. The extra $20 for the shift does not make up for Michigan roads in the winter. They do a terrible job of clearing them and the expressways are pretty much useless. I will be surprised if they have the roads cleared by tomorrows shifts. I was readily available yesterday, but could not snag a block.


they only dropped 20 routes yesterday for 1030 to get some out early that were for today.....
tomorrow is going to be busy prolly try and give us 75 packages lol


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> they only dropped 20 routes yesterday for 1030 to get some out early that were for today.....
> tomorrow is going to be busy prolly try and give us 75 packages lol


That explains it. I wonder if the WH is short on workers?

Push notifications are blowing up! Glad to see that they still work. I have not had any this last week.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> That explains it. I wonder if the WH is short on workers?
> 
> Push notifications are blowing up! Glad to see that they still work. I have not had any this last week.


It's been slow... I have only been doing local routes lately I think the white vans are getting extra stops added on that we used to take lol...

Basically only 15 routes yesterday... The 20 they released late was a rush because of the storm...

I think getting 40hrs is done with here lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Young ST said:


> It's been slow... I have only been doing local routes lately I think the white vans are getting extra stops added on that we used to take lol...
> 
> Basically only 15 routes yesterday... The 20 they released late was a rush because of the storm...
> 
> I think getting 40hrs is done with here lol


 I feel for you guys dealing with the snow and ice. 
You'll eventually notice that when it's "slow" for flex you'll see more white vans. From my experience it fluctuates between the 2. One month us flex guys get more routes, next month white vans. I know you're a block grabbing **** so if you're not getting them, it's not because there aren't any routes, it's just there are a lot fewer for flex drivers. 
Right now were in flex guys period at our location and white vans are scarce. Last month when you went to our warehouse you would see 30-50 white vans loading while we waited. Yesterday I saw maybe 2.


----------



## Kevrun

I don't want 40 hours. It would be nice if they would stop trying to force 6 and 7 a.m. starts. I would not mind them if there were later 4hr blocks to grab. That does not happen anymore. The early starts are stupid because a lot of businesse do not open until 11 a.m.


----------



## soypana

CatchyMusicLover said:


> What does what you have been doing have anything to do with the recent changes? Now I'll grant I have not tried it, but I was told by a manager at my WH that they raised the cap to 9 hours when they killed the four hour blocks.
> You can choose to not believe me, I suppose.


8 Hours is the max at our warehouse.. maybe each warehouse have their own hours cap.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I can verify this as fact. I've only seen one rate increase since doing this. During a tropical storm watch we had an increase to $80 for 4 hour blocks. Big deal! I grabbed a block the night before and in the morning they released the increased rate blocks. I just kept the one I had. Got paid regular rate. So, if you accept for $72 that's what you get paid.


Thanks, good to know. I remember back in October there were a few increased rate days I got. Oct. 8 & Oct. 9 I worked $84 blocks. Don't remember what the reason was for those increases, if there was one. Then on October 13 I worked an $80 block (was that the "storm"? i don't even recall now).

Oh, by the way, there was an 11:00 block for tomorrow in case you're wondering if they're releasing later blocks. I wasn't quick enough to get it though so gonna check 11:30.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Thanks, good to know. I remember back in October there were a few increased rate days I got. Oct. 8 & Oct. 9 I worked $84 blocks. Don't remember what the reason was for those increases, if there was one. Then on October 13 I worked an $80 block (was that the "storm"? i don't even recall now).
> 
> Oh, by the way, there was an 11:00 block for tomorrow in case you're wondering if they're releasing later blocks. I wasn't quick enough to get it though so gonna check 11:30.


Funny that you posted that. Yesterday after missing both the 10 and 10:30 release times because of interruptions, I thought I would see and grab an 11......but nothing showed up for the rest of the day. Don't even know if they dropped the 10 or 10:30. I LOVE sunday routes and haven't been able to grab one in weeks! I miss em'! 

So, this morning I figure if I see the 10:30 for monday i'll give it a half assed attempt to grab it, if not wait for the 11. Got the 10:30, so not going to ***** too much. Tomorrow i'm going to wait and see. 
My strategy of waiting for later blocks was failing so have to not be so picky all the time.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

Looks like my warehouse is indeed going to 3-hour blocks for the vast majority of routes. I have been offered 8 3-hr blocks in the last two days and 0 four hour blocks. Personally, I cannot accept these due to costs (outlined in previous post) unless there was a guarantee of back-to-back blocks.

On a better note, after months of sending support emails to change warehouse location in the app, it was finally granted today. It's moot at this point because I start at FedEx later this week but I feel like I just won a marathon lol.

Thanks for the extra income Amazon. It was..... interesting.


----------



## Shangsta

Kevrun said:


> I don't want 40 hours. It would be nice if they would stop trying to force 6 and 7 a.m. starts. I would not mind them if there were later 4hr blocks to grab. That does not happen anymore. The early starts are stupid because a lot of businesse do not open until 11 a.m.


Yeah I took a 7 am once and got screwed at places where the leasing office doesnt open until 9. I also feel your pain, I use to be able to grab two four hours every day. Even late ones like 9 to 1 and then 1 to 5. Now the latest 4 hour is 1030 except when the weather is bad. We had a 4 hour from 6pm to 10pm the day the weather was bad and everyone refused to come in LOl


----------



## chopstick

I hate it when leasing offices refuse to take packages. Really? Well, it's not my fault if they get stolen then.

I got 24 hrs in this week. It sucks tho because I could have worked 8 more hours today, blocks are plentiful, but I ****ed up my back yesterday and can barely even walk right at the moment.

Here in denver I haven't seen a 3 hr block in weeks. I hope they don't try to change it to all 3 hrs, because if they do then I will be quitting haha


----------



## Young ST

Now they have a 3hr block up for $69...

But there were 4 routes alllll morning for $92... 

I think the white vans got all those that we didnt do... 

My mom said an old guy in a white van brought her Amazon package today lol...

maybe the 3hr block is just the go back route but in bad weather....


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> I hate it when leasing offices refuse to take packages. Really? Well, it's not my fault if they get stolen then.


Right? Except it is put on us.

I hate it even more when I explain I called the person and they ask me to leave it at the leasing office. "No, we still wont take it" So once people sign the lease you dont help them? Get out of here.


----------



## jester121

chopstick said:


> Well, it's not my fault if they get stolen then.


Yes, yes it is. At least that's how Amazon sees it.


----------



## Young ST

I hate the *****es at big companies who get all pissed about me bringing a package thru the front door to the receptionist....

I always get ummm I guess I'll take it this time but next time youre going to have to take it thru this door and that building and this lot and that floor blah blah.... Just want to leave it there swipe I left it with receptionist and leave loll....

I had to take one to the mayor once.... took forever.... seemed like some dumb personal stuff she ordered online and forgot to switch the address....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah, I once had a small orange envelope they forced me to drive around to the shipping/receiving dock....annoying when that happens.


----------



## FUberX

Young ST said:


> It's been slow... I have only been doing local routes lately I think the white vans are getting extra stops added on that we used to take lol...
> 
> Basically only 15 routes yesterday... The 20 they released late was a rush because of the storm...
> 
> I think getting 40hrs is done with here lol


15 routes? You mean for flex drivers?


----------



## Young ST

FUberX said:


> 15 routes? You mean for flex drivers?


yeah that's what the warehouse told me... usually there is like 40?


----------



## FUberX

Young ST said:


> yeah that's what the warehouse told me... usually there is like 40?


Dang maybe, I should feel special, because I've been getting 2 3 hour shifts a day, recently....
I haven't come across any 4 hour blocks all this week. I snagged one last Sunday.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Lol they just dropped a 1 hourblock at my warehouse in DFW.. Before the cowboys game.. Ya, like $18 is incentive enough to miss the game..


----------



## Htownflex

cowboys gonna lose anywayz...


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> I hate the *****es at big companies who get all pissed about me bringing a package thru the front door to the receptionist....
> 
> I always get ummm I guess I'll take it this time but next time youre going to have to take it thru this door and that building and this lot and that floor blah blah.... Just want to leave it there swipe I left it with receptionist and leave loll....
> 
> I had to take one to the mayor once.... took forever.... seemed like some dumb personal stuff she ordered online and forgot to switch the address....


I don't take no for an answer. I just walk in and say "Here you go. Have a nice day!" and then walk out the door. My experience being a Pizza driver has taught me not to take crap from businesses. I don't have time nor do I work at their building. I have no clue where all their entrances are.


----------



## DriverX

Kevrun said:


> I don't take no for an answer. I just walk in and say "Here you go. Have a nice day!" and then walk out the door. My experience being a Pizza driver has taught me not to take crap from businesses. I don't have time nor do I work at their building. I have no clue where all their entrances are.


My response to a receptionist who won't take a pack is, Why are you here? I had some nasty woman whose yapping lap dog was trying to attack my car while I cautiously drove by her and her panty waste hubby squak at me to slow down becsue there were kids and dogs and it was THEIR neighborhood. I was going like 3 miles per hour. I told her to keep them out of the street. BUhBYE


----------



## pifhluke

Young ST said:


> yeah that's what the warehouse told me... usually there is like 40?


Black Friday ours had 130, slow days were around 30 and summer days were 50-75.


----------



## Young ST

they had 81 routes to go out yesterday in the snow...they said lots of people took them...
The rates are at $100 now


----------



## chopstick

$88 here, I can't work today though


----------



## Young ST

Made $192 today lol

Waiting for my 2nd route now...

First one was easy... 30 stops... but all the streets are not plowed... I think it's why they raised it again... I see 4 people loading up now... 

All my deliveries are late but I'm sure the customer understands? lol


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> Made $192 today lol
> 
> Waiting for my 2nd route now...
> 
> First one was easy... 30 stops... but all the streets are not plowed... I think it's why they raised it again... I see 4 people loading up now...
> 
> All my deliveries are late but I'm sure the customer understands? lol


Awesome! Good for you. They have 4hr routes available all the way to 4p.m. I would love to had doubled up like that, but do not feel like dealing with unplowed side streets and non shoveled walk ways . I wish that the shifts and money were like that everyday.


----------



## LLXC

Young ST said:


> All my deliveries are late but I'm sure the customer understands? lol


I would hope that Amazon is making an exception for all late deliveries?


----------



## jester121

3 hr blocks for $75 here today, that's an all time high during my brief tenure. Roads are pretty clear, but it's supposed to get real cold tomorrow. At least 1 4pm block has been sitting for nearly 1 hour, unloved and untaken.


----------



## Young ST

They haven't released anything for tomorrow that I saw... I hope more higher rate routes... The ones today we're easy... my socks are wet as **** thoooo lol

I think they are waiting to see if roads are better before dropping blocks for tomorrow


----------



## jester121

Might be delays getting trucks *into* the warehouse too, it can take a while for the interstate highways to get back to normal after major storm as well.


----------



## jester121

Sub-zero and single digit temps forecast in Chicago for the next couple days, and blocks are sitting around gathering dust. 3 for this afternoon, and already 2 for tomorrow.

Hey Amazon, you're going to need to bump up the price a bit to make it worthwhile to risk frostbite, not to mention tearing up the car battery.


----------



## Young ST

Was snowing and low 20s today lol.. normal price... 

I took over someone's route that forfeited it... Best route ever lol 3 stops in my old college, a few in office buildings, had one inside the mall at a Amazon locker... wow pretty cool! lol door just popped open perfect size...

All stops within 2 miles from my house lol... went home first and ate before I started...


----------



## Htownflex

looks like our WH drivers put up a good resistance, today notice multiple 4 hrs blocks!!!! many of them were being left untouch for a few minutes but were grabbed. Hustlers understood the math!!!


----------



## Young ST

There is a new line in the weekly summary

Deliveries made after 9pm: 0

lol haven't seen it before


----------



## Kevrun

My WH is still trying to force most blocks to start at 6 or 7 a.m. I am not getting up at 4 to go and load in the bitter cold and pitch darkness, and have a ton stops that do not even open until 10 or 11. Especially when there is no shot of getting a second block.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> My WH is still trying to force most blocks to start at 6 or 7 a.m. I am not getting up at 4 to go and load in the bitter cold and pitch darkness, and have a ton stops that do not even open until 10 or 11. Especially when there is no shot of getting a second block.


lol more for me


----------



## Kevrun

Yeah, you can keep the 6-7 starts. They are all yours  I'll just grab a random 9 a.m. from time to time.


Seems like I am not the only one as the early blocks are just sitting there. They are on there all the way to the start time.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I LOVE 7AM start times. But for me it means....getting up 15 minutes earlier than I have for years (oh no, how horrible).


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I LOVE 7AM start times. But for me it means....getting up 15 minutes earlier than I have for years (oh no, how horrible).


It has its pros and cons

Pros
* Rarely traffic on way to warehouse
* Loads are usually a reasonable size
* Warehouse staff seems more likely to take packages back and add them to a later route to the same neighborhood (my experience)
* Customers are sometimes home unlike at 9am, 10am and later.

Cons
* Leasing offices are closed
* Businesses are closed
* Beginning of block is dark.
* I swear I always get stuck behind a school bus and cant legally pass them.

I love 7ams with all houses. To be fair to Kev when you get a 7am with mostly apartments it sucks knowing you almost certainly will need to return to the warehouse as a package sitting for 10+ hours is a bit risky.


----------



## Kevrun

Shangsta said:


> It has its pros and cons
> 
> Pros
> * Rarely traffic on way to warehouse
> * Loads are usually a reasonable size
> * Warehouse staff seems more likely to take packages back and add them to a later route to the same neighborhood (my experience)
> * Customers are sometimes home unlike at 9am, 10am and later.
> 
> Cons
> * Leasing offices are closed
> * Businesses are closed
> * Beginning of block is dark.
> * I swear I always get stuck behind a school bus and cant legally pass them.
> 
> I love 7ams with all houses. To be fair to Kev when you get a 7am with mostly apartments it sucks knowing you almost certainly will need to return to the warehouse as a package sitting for 10+ hours is a bit risky.


I have apartments and businesses on pretty much every route. I live in Michigan which is a totally different climate to Vegas. Rush hour here is busiest between 7-9. At my WH we load outdoors. My phone has a terrible time scanning in the dark. It is not daylight until 8 a.m. here. Just too many cons at those start times for me. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy this "job". I would even take those shifts if i knew that I could double up. That has not been the case here since November. I like to work smarter not harder.


----------



## miauber1x831

We're done for, folks.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-conducts-first-commercial-drone-delivery-1481725956


----------



## Macmac

I'm really working hard to make sure nobody steals my packages. That includes waiting for (some really sloooow) people to answer the door; bagging it, hiding it and writing a note; and driving back to the WH with it to err on the side of caution, even in nice neighborhoods. I saw someone's mail ripped open on the ground at my first stop yesterday so even if I would normally get complacent as my customer expectations email gets older and older I haven't.

So someone please tell me...

How does slapping neon blue tape on my package, like a beacon in the night for slimy package thieves, help me keep customer expectations??? They take a perfectly stealthy package which might otherwise blend with the color of the concrete step or house and turn it into a disco ball with a spot light on it!! The white label is bad enough but the blue tape is killing me! 

End of rant, thanks for listening.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> We're done for, folks.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-conducts-first-commercial-drone-delivery-1481725956


 Don't worry....we still have some shelf life in us! 
The drone can only deliver one package at a time so it's not a perfect solution by any means.......not yet. Of course it will improve and is useful for certain situations, but not sure it will completely replace us. They would need some "landing pads" at apartments and condos, offices, etc.....some infrastructure to support it. Plus range of the drones and regulation would limit it's use to some extent.

We can still carry 60 plus packages at a time and get them delivered in a few hours. That would take a drone a whole lot longer. Not sure about cost comparison? Will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Macmac said:


> I'm really working hard to make sure nobody steals my packages. That includes waiting for (some really sloooow) people to answer the door; bagging it, hiding it and writing a note; and driving back to the WH with it to err on the side of caution, even in nice neighborhoods. I saw someone's mail ripped open on the ground at my first stop yesterday so even if I would normally get complacent as my customer expectations email gets older and older I haven't.
> 
> So someone please tell me...
> 
> How does slapping neon blue tape on my package, like a beacon in the night for slimy package thieves, help me keep customer expectations??? They take a perfectly stealthy package which might otherwise blend with the color of the concrete step or house and turn it into a disco ball with a spot light on it!! The white label is bad enough but the blue tape is killing me!
> 
> End of rant, thanks for listening.


 I've always thought the same thing. Make the package less visible. Also the bags should be translucent so as to give it another layer. To passers by it may look like trash but the homeowner will know it's a package if you hang it from a gate or fence.
Have you ever seen the jet.com boxes? Can spot them from a mile away! At first I thought, smart for brand recognition. Now I realize it makes the packages targets!


----------



## Kevrun

There is nothing that you can really do to avoid theft. My own personal business receives and sends out multiple packages every day. There are days where I have $800+ worth of packages sitting on my front porch. The USPS does nothing to hide it. They don't carry garbage bags or try to conceal it(or from the rain). You are doing the best that you can. Just expect theft to happen and cross your fingers that you don't get too many packages reported as missing.


----------



## FlexDriver

Kevrun said:


> There is nothing that you can really do to avoid theft. ............. Just expect theft to happen and cross your fingers that you don't get too many packages reported as missing.


You know it gonna happen, Amazon do NOT expect because they live in* "perfect world"* few customer expectations emails and we/you will be out of the game!
We just recently lost a very nice participant of the this forum, due to above.


----------



## DriverX

Macmac said:


> How does slapping neon blue tape on my package, like a beacon in the night for slimy package thieves, help me keep customer expectations??? They take a perfectly stealthy package which might otherwise blend with the color of the concrete step or house and turn it into a disco ball with a spot light on it!! The white label is bad enough but the blue tape is killing me!
> 
> End of rant, thanks for listening.


No doubt ,they should camouflage them.


----------



## DriverX

FlexDriver said:


> You know it gonna happen, Amazon do NOT expect because they live in* "perfect world"* few customer expectations emails and we/you will be out of the game!
> We just recently lost a very nice participant of the this forum, due to above.


What was their delivered not received DNR count? What are normal averages?


----------



## FlexDriver

DriverX said:


> What was their delivered not received DNR count? What are normal averages?


If I remember correctly he said 5 or 6 after he got in trouble.


----------



## DriverX

FlexDriver said:


> If I remember correctly he said 5 or 6 after he got in trouble.


On one route or over several?


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> If I remember correctly he said 5 or 6 after he got in trouble.


I believe his was over several weeks but yes you can deliver 99% and still get deactivated. For me 99 out of 100 would be one per day in two four hour blocks so the bar is high (whatevee it is)


----------



## FlexDriver

DriverX said:


> On one route or over several?


several routes


----------



## Flexxx

FlexDriver said:


> You know it gonna happen, Amazon do NOT expect because they live in* "perfect world"* few customer expectations emails and we/you will be out of the game!
> We just recently lost a very nice participant of the this forum, due to above.


To be fair he was losing an abnormal amount of packages for dla3.


----------



## jester121

Dear Chicago:

Your Amazon packages aren't showing up today. It's 8 damn degrees out, no one is going to accept these Flex blocks, even for $22/hr. 

P.S. There's a snowstorm headed in so tomorrow's deliveries aren't looking too likely either.


----------



## prosidius

Amazon is bumping the pay for 4 hour blocks here to $100 for tonight and tomorrow. We're expecting 12 inches of snow tomorrow/Sat and Uber is going to light up like a Christmas tree with surge.


----------



## FlexDriver

prosidius said:


> Amazon is bumping the pay for 4 hour blocks here to $100 for tonight and tomorrow. We're expecting 12 inches of snow tomorrow/Sat and Uber is going to light up like a Christmas tree with surge.


Its an easy equation
If *Money earned = worth risk taking, *go for it, if NOT, enjoy watching episodes of X Files (in my case)


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Right? Except it is put on us.
> 
> I hate it even more when I explain I called the person and they ask me to leave it at the leasing office. "No, we still wont take it" So once people sign the lease you dont help them? Get out of here.


i had a customer on the phone ask me to leave it at the office. i came up and the woman is like no we don't do that. they have to notify us by email blah blah. i'm like, hold on, called the guy back right in front of her, he gets her on the phone, reams her out. she's like ok i'll make this one exception lol. damn right biatch.


----------



## RGV

So, here we go..


----------



## Shangsta

RGV said:


> So, here we go..
> View attachment 82013


I think its hilarious. Does this mean they are going back to assigning blocks. Bad weather across the country has blocks sitting.

Many people struggled to get blocks for week and Amazon didnt care. Now they have lots of packages to deliver and are running out of time to deliver them before Christmas.

They need us guys, those white vans couldnt save them last year and this year will be no different.


----------



## businessgamer85

Some guy says he does flex and scoobeez I wasnt aware it was possible. I Personally prefer Flex because of the ease and freedom


----------



## Flexxx

Any idea how many hours the Scoobeez work?


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Many people struggled to get blocks for week and Amazon didnt care. Now they have lots of packages to deliver and ...


We don't care. 

I agree it's kind of funny, but there's also the risk that they decide the program is flawed and too risky for them to hitch their wagon to ad hoc independent contractors.

I look forward to declining blocks they assign me this weekend; sub-zero temps on Sunday means a great day to stay inside and watch some football.


----------



## Kevrun

Shangsta said:


> I think its hilarious. Does this mean they are going back to assigning blocks. Bad weather across the country has blocks sitting.
> 
> Many people struggled to get blocks for week and Amazon didnt care. Now they have lots of packages to deliver and are running out of time to deliver them before Christmas.
> 
> They need us guys, those white vans couldnt save them last year and this year will be no different.


I find it quite funny also. I pulled myself off of the scheduling last week due to hardly ever getting blocks.


----------



## Kevrun

Somebody here in Michigan is getting a couple of Package not received warnings.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> Somebody here in Michigan is getting a couple of Package not received warnings.


Prolly me! I just got one 2 days ago I think

Just got done with 7am start and bout to do the 11am route.... They are pushing them out today because of the mass amount of snow and freezing rain and ice we will have tomorrow morning! lol fun stuff!


----------



## jester121

This would solve that problem. I'd embed a huge fluorescent pink dye pack as well, give them a souvenir.

http://www.ksdk.com/news/nation-now/man-creates-exploding-package-karma-for-package-thief/370696850


----------



## nighthawk398

seeing plenty of shifts both 3 and 4 hrs today too bad I am working my full time job

Maybe they will go up here this weekend.....


----------



## nighthawk398

just picked up a shift for tomorrow only 3hrs but starts at 10 so I can sleep late yay


----------



## Young ST

RGV said:


> So, here we go..
> View attachment 82013


I only got one reserved block.... I thought it was going to be like a whole week lol...


----------



## nighthawk398

Young ST said:


> I only got one reserved block.... I thought it was going to be like a whole week lol...


I got 4 hrs on Christmas Eve, now I need to find my Santa Cap


----------



## RGV

Young ST said:


> I only got one reserved block.... I thought it was going to be like a whole week lol...


Me too, only ONE, I was thinking they going to offer more than one LOL, and it is not even on weekday.


----------



## jester121

Seems like everything in Chicago's going to be $25/hr at least until next week some time. I just turned off all my availability so I don't get slapped with an $18 block or some such nonsense.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Anyone know the daily hours cap? Been hearing different things.. 8 hours? 9 hours?


----------



## ITminion

Oh yay I got a reserved block for Wednesday the 21st, 6-10pm. 
I don't care that it's at night. Prime Now deliveries aren't so bad.


----------



## nighthawk398

ITminion said:


> Oh yay I got a reserved block for Wednesday the 21st, 6-10pm.
> I don't care that it's at night. Prime Now deliveries aren't so bad.


I am confused I didn't think this thread was prime now UGH


----------



## jester121

It isn't, but someone got the master thread closed and these two started, even though no one pays attention to which is which.


----------



## Shangsta

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Anyone know the daily hours cap? Been hearing different things.. 8 hours? 9 hours?


8


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Anyone know the daily hours cap? Been hearing different things.. 8 hours? 9 hours?


They told me that here with the new three hour max block size, it's 9. I assume if you can get four hour blocks, it's still 8.
(Disclaimer: I haven't tried to get more than six myself)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

RGV said:


> Me too, only ONE, I was thinking they going to offer more than one LOL, and it is not even on weekday.


Yeah, I got one. For 8AM....reject. I'll keep taking my 7AM TYVM.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well i'm legit, logistics so i'm kewl.....  Once in a while will post in the prime now thread if the discussion isn't specifically for prime now. 

Now a rant.....

What a bunch of AHOLES! .............................No, no you guys.....AMAZON! Talk shit about next week..........PFFFFFF! Not a single reserved block! 
Wiped out my grey dots and minutes later offer up a block at 7:18pm for 7:30 to 10:30! BITE ME! 

Probably would have declined most anyway!  Oh well, had to ***** about it anyway.


----------



## Bygosh

Shangsta said:


> 8


It's 10 here.


----------



## RGV

I bet by now, you all (or most) have received email about the incentives for night blocks. What do you think ab that? Me, personally, I think I'm going to test my luck since i never do night block before.


----------



## Young ST

RGV said:


> I bet by now, you all (or most) have received email about the incentives for night blocks. What do you think ab that? Me, personally, I think I'm going to test my luck since i never do night block before.


It's too dark out... but I'll try and get the 4pm shifts if they have em....

We are getting $84 rates tomorrow...


----------



## Joe Snuffy

RGV said:


> I bet by now, you all (or most) have received email about the incentives for night blocks. What do you think ab that? Me, personally, I think I'm going to test my luck since i never do night block before.


Go figure, I just got home from a 9pm-11pm run. One day early.


----------



## MoMoney$

Why is traffic so low on the forums now?


----------



## FlexDriver

MoMoney$ said:


> Why is traffic so low on the forums now?


Because "FlexDriver" has stopped posting his stupid "Polls" and "Off Topics" lol


----------



## MoMoney$

FlexDriver said:


> Because "FlexDriver" has stopped posting his stupid "Polls" and "Off Topics" lol


----------



## Young ST

FlexDriver said:


> Because "FlexDriver" has stopped posting his stupid "Polls" and "Off Topics" lol


Thank the Amazon Gods


----------



## aguk

So a newbie to Flex. Waiting on my first block to appear! I was late and didn't set my schedule in time so have set it now, but for 25th onwards... will have to pickup any blocks that appear. Keep checking the app!

However, I'm based in the UK. Closest distribution centre to me is Croydon. Anyone know how often they drop blocks for this location and average pay per block as it's London?


----------



## jester121

Welcome aguk , but be aware that there's been *very* little discussion here of UK Flex drivers. Like basically none. Sorry.


----------



## enigmaquip

TIL blocks can go above $25/hr
This is what happens when you have a snow day and no one wants to work. Also being the last day of the work week and your full timers are all 40hr'd out already


----------



## jester121

enigmaquip said:


> TIL blocks can go above $25/hr
> This is what happens when you have a snow day and no one wants to work. Also being the last day of the work week and your full timers are all 40hr'd out already
> View attachment 82496


Wowzers!


----------



## Shangsta

120 almost makes it worth it... LOL


----------



## enigmaquip

I did one..... sadly took me the full 4 hrs, so no extra earnings


----------



## Joe Snuffy

enigmaquip said:


> TIL blocks can go above $25/hr
> This is what happens when you have a snow day and no one wants to work. Also being the last day of the work week and your full timers are all 40hr'd out already


Wish they would get that high over here. Max was $88 yesterday, with icy roads all day, not counting the 8pm-12am run that could've gotten $100. Some day they may learn about releasing the cap, same happened here, so today is all $88 per 4hr, to catch up.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

enigmaquip said:


> TIL blocks can go above $25/hr
> This is what happens when you have a snow day and no one wants to work. Also being the last day of the work week and your full timers are all 40hr'd out already
> View attachment 82496


 Have only ever seen ONE offer at a time on my screen EVER!
8 offers at $120 almost seems fake! 

Not sure if the weather up north is affecting us but they released ZERO blocks for today??? Not a single block to work the last sunday before christmas!?


----------



## Kevrun

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have only ever seen ONE offer at a time on my screen EVER!
> 8 offers at $120 almost seems fake!
> 
> Not sure if the weather up north is affecting us but they released ZERO blocks for today??? Not a single block to work the last sunday before christmas!?


Same here. I have been checking all morning. Weird.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure if the weather up north is affecting us but they released ZERO blocks for today??? Not a single block to work the last sunday before christmas!?


Looks like they're releasing them same day. Just picked up a 10:30.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Looks like they're releasing them same day. Just picked up a 10:30.


 Funny...every time I start whining I start seeing blocks! 
Yep.....saw the 10:30 and minutes later 11 popped up. They sat there for a few minutes so was surprised.
Not ready to head out as didn't expect to see them so didn't grab one. Will get ready and keep an eye out
while looking for tomorrow.


----------



## Shangsta

enigmaquip said:


> I did one..... sadly took me the full 4 hrs, so no extra earnings


Well if you can finish a 72 block in 3 hours. A 4 hour at 120 pays better per hour


----------



## jester121

I love the guys complaining about $30/hr. It's driving around delivering boxes, what kind of money are you expecting?


----------



## enigmaquip

Who's complaining? I was just commenting it actually took me the full time as i normally average under 3 on a nicer day


----------



## chopstick

I did a $100 block this morning. Still finished it an hour early. Pretty sweet. It's back to 72 tomorrow, I'm taking a day off though... my feet are sore


----------



## flex4bmw

so anyone going for the gift card incentives? they had that promo when you sign-up before but i never got my gift card, so this time im skipping this one, its not even a raise rate for night shifts, not worth it at all...


----------



## RGV

flex4bmw said:


> so anyone going for the gift card incentives? they had that promo when you sign-up before but i never got my gift card, so this time im skipping this one, its not even a raise rate for night shifts, not worth it at all...


The gift-card incentive is a way that Amazon trying to motivate drivers without a raise. Thus, the giftcard can only be used on Amazon, so it benefits them as well.


----------



## MoMoney$

flex4bmw said:


> so anyone going for the gift card incentives? they had that promo when you sign-up before but i never got my gift card, so this time im skipping this one, its not even a raise rate for night shifts, not worth it at all...


If you met the rules why won't you email CS? It's your $!


----------



## Young ST

Been getting alerts for blocks allll day... I did a morning one but couldn't do anymore....
I just got an alert for 9pm-12am wow haven't seen one this late... it's 18 degrees and iced out everywhere can't even see the addresses hahaha...for $54 I wonder if anyone will take it...

Wtf I Just saw the $120 block post. where is that from?!

lol people here drive thru the snow... this morning I delivered in streets that haven't even been plowed for $72... The Michigan drivers don't give a **** and take the blocks lol


----------



## RGV

Young ST said:


> Been getting alerts for blocks allll day... I did a morning one but couldn't do anymore....
> I just got an alert for 9pm-12am wow haven't seen one this late... it's 18 degrees and iced out everywhere can't even see the addresses hahaha...for $54 I wonder if anyone will take it...
> 
> Wtf I Just saw the $120 block post. where is that from?!
> 
> lol people here drive thru the snow... this morning I delivered in streets that haven't even been plowed for $72... The Michigan drivers don't give a &%[email protected]!* and take the blocks lol


Sometimes you have to do what you have to do, in order to feed yourself (or family) and entertain the bank.


----------



## enigmaquip

Young ST said:


> Wtf I Just saw the $120 block post. where is that from?!


My $120 post was from Denver, CO the other one that had it's own topic looks like it was from the outskirts of Minneapolis/St Paul, MN area


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> so anyone going for the gift card incentives? they had that promo when you sign-up before but i never got my gift card, so this time im skipping this one, its not even a raise rate for night shifts, not worth it at all...


Not worth it.

It is dark here by 430, the shifts have to be between 4 pm and midnight and you have to do 4 hour blocks.

So four 4 hour blocks (16 hours) between 4 and midnight over 7 days?

No chance. Ill take my mornings thank you very much.


----------



## mke

1st time poster, but had to brag about the extra cash this weekend. Worked 8 hours yesterday through 6 inches of snow, I have awesome snow tires, and got 4 hours of -5 degree delivery in today. Pulled $320 in 12 hours. Tommorow is already boosted to $25 an hour so hopefully I can get another shift at night, busy during the day.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> So four 4 hour blocks (16 hours) between 4 and midnight over 7 days?
> 
> No chance. Ill take my mornings thank you very much.


I think you misread it. Only 3 blocks, have to start at or after 4pm, and (the kicker) all deliveries complete by 9pm. So if you catch a 2hr that starts at 7 and you finish before 9, it should count.

Got one in the bank tonight, based on the all deliveries complete by 9, block was to end at 10pm. Two more in 6 days it's doable.

What concerns me is the "...or when all Amazon.com Gift Cards are claimed..." part.


----------



## Kevrun

Quick question. I have only worked two 4hr blocks in one day. Is that the most I am allowed to work per day? I have noticed that some has said that there is an 8 hour cap. Is that true?


----------



## chopstick

$108 blocks again here in Denver. Man, I feel sorry for anyone that took the blocks last night for $72. Amazon needs to offer higher rates AHEAD of time instead of tricking some drivers into doing it for $72 while the rest get paid more


----------



## mke

chopstick said:


> $108 blocks again here in Denver. Man, I feel sorry for anyone that took the blocks last night for $72. Amazon needs to offer higher rates AHEAD of time instead of tricking some drivers into doing it for $72 while the rest get paid more


I dropped a $100 block on Sunday, came available on Saturday, and took a $120 later.

Probaly could of done 8 hours if I kept it but I got to shovel out and watch some football instead.


----------



## chopstick

Blocks went up to $120 just now. Good thing I ate breakfast before grabbing a block. Time to go to work !


----------



## michaelb

chopstick said:


> $108 blocks again here in Denver. Man, I feel sorry for anyone that took the blocks last night for $72. Amazon needs to offer higher rates AHEAD of time instead of tricking some drivers into doing it for $72 while the rest get paid more


I read on FB group that you can email support and have it get adjusted, might take a couple days though. Worth a shot if someone did the lower rate block.


----------



## Young ST

Can confirm no 8 hour cap for my warehouse lol


----------



## RGV

Young ST said:


> Can confirm no 8 hour cap for my warehouse lol


All hands on deck.


----------



## Young ST

worked 9hrs today.... going to try for more tomorrow lol....

all 3hr routes... first one was basically a 4hr route tho lol


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> worked 9hrs today.... going to try for more tomorrow lol....
> 
> all 3hr routes... first one was basically a 4hr route tho lol


How many packages/stops on the three hour blocks? I'm hesitant to take any.


----------



## smallbrownghost

Kevrun said:


> How many packages/stops on the three hour blocks? I'm hesitant to take any.


In vegas they've been pretty much between 30 and 50 packages but I haven't had one with more than 35 stops.


----------



## gaj

Kevrun said:


> How many packages/stops on the three hour blocks? I'm hesitant to take any.


Phoenix does 20-35 packages per 3 hr block that start at 4:30.

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

smallbrownghost said:


> In vegas they've been pretty much between 30 and 50 packages but I haven't had one with more than 35 stops.


I've had plenty with over 40 stops. But usually they are very dense...you can easily get four stops on one residential street, etc.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> How many packages/stops on the three hour blocks? I'm hesitant to take any.


Morning I got 39(Canton), then 24(Grosse Pointe), then 19(Redford)... Last stop was 2 miles from my house... so tired and cold lol... back at it tomorrow at 7am... trying to stack up last day before we get paid lol


----------



## Bigjoe1984

Am from the flex programme in the UK am capped at 8 hours a day and 24 hours a week which is crap anyone else in the UK had this problem?


----------



## smallbrownghost

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I've had plenty with over 40 stops. But usually they are very dense...you can easily get four stops on one residential street, etc.


Yeah I haven't had a 3 hour that has took me nearly as long as the four hours were.


----------



## MoMoney$

Bigjoe1984 said:


> Am from the flex programme in the UK am capped at 8 hours a day and 24 hours a week which is crap anyone else in the UK had this problem?


Welcome to the flex boards!

Remember, this is a part time gig


----------



## Young ST

Got 10 hours today....going to try for 13 lol its only 430


----------



## MoMoney$

Young ST said:


> Got 10 hours today....going to try for 13 lol its only 430


Nice!!! Let us know!


----------



## mke

Young ST said:


> Got 10 hours today....going to try for 13 lol its only 430


What are your blocks at?

Dropped down to $22 an hour here, think i'm going to take the night to catch up on other stuff, hoping we get more increased rates for the week.


----------



## Young ST

Detroit area... Haven't seen anything for a 4th block yet... I'm thinking it's max 3 blocks a day... I did a 4,3,3.... yesterday 3,3,3 ..... made almost $800 this week...perfect for Xmas gifts lol


----------



## Joe Snuffy

The 3 hour blocks lasted all of a day here, but they will figure out how to make it work after Christmas.










Just some data since 12/12/16.

Note that the first block in this data set was a 3hr with 63 pkgs and 49 stops, that ran 27 minutes over.
Have had 63 pkgs 3 times and that's the high number for pkgs, the low is 3 total pkgs.
3 of the 4hr blocks were paid $88, all of the rest of the blocks were normal rate.
I've been paid as much as $9 per mile driven during the block and as little as $0.99 per mile. I only count miles from WH to last stop, which may be the WH if there are returns.
Most miles for a block 73, least 8. Have had 3 blocks over 50 miles driven for the block.

Please note that the pkgs/hr and stops/hr are for actual time not block time.
Major note to add, my second run of the day is never a real route, it's go backs, etc. , so that affects the avg stops per hour I think.

Enjoy and discuss at your leisure.


----------



## mke

Seems to be slowing in Milwaukee today. But we're still at $22 an hour so that's alright.

Going to try for a night shift tonight, they haven't been to bad it's just depends on where I end up. I've a had suburban million dollar house neighborhoods and gone quick. 

Then the next night I had the projects and surrounding neighborhood for half my block. Kinda of unbelievable they would put that out there for night time. Nobody answers their door after the sun goes down, I was able to hide all but one delivery, and the 9 degree temps meant no foot traffic of people watching to grab a package after I dropped it. Either way I expect to get a warning email this week.


----------



## jester121

Chicago is at $22/hr on every block from now through Christmas. 

Blocks haven't been sitting around long, now that the weather has returned to sanity. I'll try to grab a couple Saturday just for fun.


----------



## neontutors

6-10 pm 76. Anyone doing these? im @ sat5. But looks like this is my night route now. since i can only land these. its so dark and creepy. Now i know why those vans at night go alone. It would seem like a robbery. XD


----------



## neontutors

Had my first no appt route this morning.


----------



## Kevrun

Got my butt kicked today on my first ever 3 hr block. I had 30 pkgs to Canton which is 35 minutes from the WH. The routing was so messed up. I literally had to go to itinerary and map everything out. If I had followed their route I would have been driving about five miles between each stop. I hate when that happens. I usually only have that problem when they have to hurry and make me a new route. Between that mess and most neighborhood streets being sheets of ice, it took me the full block. I had to forfeit my 1:30. I also fell on my ass and bumped my head on my car door. 

Tons of 3 hr blocks available today. I wanted to do three but between falling and ending my route five minutes away from home, I decided just to head home and ice my head. I will try for 3 tomorrow. $54 routes suck!


----------



## neontutors

Kevrun said:


> Got my butt kicked today on my first ever 3 hr block. I had 30 pkgs to Canton which is 35 minutes from the WH. The routing was so messed up. I literally had to go to itinerary and map everything out. If I had followed their route I would have been driving about five miles between each stop. I hate when that happens. I usually only have that problem when they have to hurry and make me a new route. Between that mess and most neighborhood streets being sheets of ice, it took me the full block. I had to forfeit my 1:30. I also fell on my ass and bumped my head on my car door.
> 
> Tons of 3 hr blocks available today. I wanted to do three but between falling and ending my route five minutes away from home, I decided just to head home and ice my head. I will try for 3 tomorrow. $54 routes suck!


wow. i fell today as well. one of the steps was paved wrong. I used the package to break my fall. They are going to laugh at their cctv footage.


----------



## RGV

neontutors said:


> Had my first no appt route this morning.


God is on your side today. You must have sacrificed a goat yesterday or so.


----------



## mke

Kevrun said:


> Got my butt kicked today on my first ever 3 hr block. I had 30 pkgs to Canton which is 35 minutes from the WH. The routing was so messed up. I literally had to go to itinerary and map everything out. If I had followed their route I would have been driving about five miles between each stop. I hate when that happens. I usually only have that problem when they have to hurry and make me a new route. Between that mess and most neighborhood streets being sheets of ice, it took me the full block. I had to forfeit my 1:30. I also fell on my ass and bumped my head on my car door.
> 
> Tons of 3 hr blocks available today. I wanted to do three but between falling and ending my route five minutes away from home, I decided just to head home and ice my head. I will try for 3 tomorrow. $54 routes suck!


Their route has been so messed up lately for me. Lots of tossing different groups of packages together, resorts, picking up stuff others didn't get out. The other day I had 3 houses next to each other separated by 10 deliveries each and a cul de save with 5 houses on it, 3 houses had packages separated on the itinerary.

Check those maps, feel bad for people who don't pay attention to that stuff. Saved me over an hour off the computer generated time just by being aware.


----------



## mke

neontutors said:


> 6-10 pm 76. Anyone doing these? im @ sat5. But looks like this is my night route now. since i can only land these. its so dark and creepy. Now i know why those vans at night go alone. It would seem like a robbery. XD


Know your surroundings and scope out around you. I think the cold keeps the people waiting around to rob you away, helps here anyways.

Surprised I haven't had the cops stop and question me yet, i'm sure I will soon. Keeping the hazard lights on helps and I hold the package up nice and clear when I approach a house, if anyone looks out the window i'll sHine a flashlight on the box.


----------



## jester121

I've done those a couple times, didn't enjoy at all because they were mostly apartment go-backs and all city-type (not surburban neighborhoods) so parking sucked a lot. I have my own reflective safety vest and wore that so I didn't look like a complete hoodlum wandering around the neighborhoods.


----------



## neontutors

dayumn. Anyone know if there we be any "off" days. Or will flex deliver all the way up to new years day?


----------



## jester121

I'm told the Dec 25 is officially "closed" for Amazon -- the one day of the year.

I'd love to get some super-premium pay for some blocks of Christmas Day deliveries, absolutely no traffic and happy recipients.... plus I'm usually tired of the relatives by 10am or so.


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> Got my butt kicked today on my first ever 3 hr block. I had 30 pkgs to Canton which is 35 minutes from the WH. The routing was so messed up. I literally had to go to itinerary and map everything out. If I had followed their route I would have been driving about five miles between each stop. I hate when that happens. I usually only have that problem when they have to hurry and make me a new route. Between that mess and most neighborhood streets being sheets of ice, it took me the full block. I had to forfeit my 1:30. I also fell on my ass and bumped my head on my car door.
> 
> Tons of 3 hr blocks available today. I wanted to do three but between falling and ending my route five minutes away from home, I decided just to head home and ice my head. I will try for 3 tomorrow. $54 routes suck!


Oh yeah they have all been messed up... have to make your own route every time... 
Got lucky with my 530 route that it was actually all routed out... It was one where I had to take it over for another driver...

One package was already marked missing in my itinerary... I realize it right next to the house somehow and try to deliver but it's actually a wrong address... it's also the wrong phone number (for St Louis) lol...

Did another 3 routes today... trying to see if I can get over 40hrs... Im thinking the cap removal was only for daily hours


----------



## enigmaquip

Our WH is closed Christmas Day and the day after, will suck for the next deposit not being able to work Sun/Mon after the work week resets


----------



## Young ST

They are giving out more giftcards... For ANY combination of blocks after 4pm with 100% delivered lmao


----------



## FUberX

Young ST said:


> They are giving out more giftcards... For ANY combination of blocks after 4pm with 100% delivered lmao


Man just stop, I'm stuck with 3/57 shifts


----------



## RGV

Young ST said:


> They are giving out more giftcards... For ANY combination of blocks after 4pm with 100% delivered lmao


I hope you and I, both receive the same email:







*3 blocks of any combination: Dec 17 - 24 after 4pm, and any block inbetween Dec 23-24.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

RGV said:


> I hope you and I, both receive the same email:
> View attachment 83469
> 
> *3 blocks of any combination: Dec 17 - 24 after 4pm, and any block inbetween Dec 23-24.


Based on that, I think I can get two $50 cards. If all goes well.
I believe that 100% means an attempt was made, so no bringing things back because your time was up.


----------



## Flexibility

I worked ten evenings straight and took yesterday off. Late last night I get an email with two Amazon gift card codes for $50 each. It was a nice surprise as I was shopping online at the time. I had read the small print and thought we could only earn one gift card during the promotion. Way to go Amazon!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Young ST said:


> Oh yeah they have all been messed up... have to make your own route every time...


Today's second route was so messed up it actually made me angry. If I had followed it it probably would have been a good 5 miles extra driving. Even with my optimizations it was still the longest three hour route I've had.


----------



## Young ST

Can confirm over 40 hours lol ...
Increased rate all day Friday and Saturday


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Young ST said:


> Can confirm over 40 hours lol ...
> Increased rate all day Friday and Saturday


I'm debating testing this. Will see how I feel after jury duty today, lol.


----------



## Young ST

The warehouse is pushing out orders 2 days early... The standard shipping people of Canton all became Prime members for a day lol


----------



## mke

Got an assigned route at $18 an hour tommorow at 1030. Probaly going to cancel and get an earlier time at $22 an hour, like everything else offered. Better chance at double shift, plus 1-3 inches of snow coming tommorow afternoon could lead to even higher rates by the end of the day. 

Couple more days to ride this train.


----------



## jester121

Rates around here (Chicago Morton Grove) are $22 through Saturday night as I mentioned, but I haven't seen a block pop for a day or two... seems like they're taking absolutely no chance of getting hung out to dry this year. I kind of wonder what the blocks are like, but no one from my warehouse ever posts here, and I'm working the real job all week.... I don't do nights and it's dark by 4:30.

Using some vacation days next week so hopefully all the grinders will be tuckered out and I can grab some blocks during the week.


----------



## mke

P


jester121 said:


> Rates around here (Chicago Morton Grove) are $22 through Saturday night as I mentioned, but I haven't seen a block pop for a day or two... seems like they're taking absolutely no chance of getting hung out to dry this year. I kind of wonder what the blocks are like, but no one from my warehouse ever posts here, and I'm working the real job all week.... I don't do nights and it's dark by 4:30.
> 
> Using some vacation days next week so hopefully all the grinders will be tuckered out and I can grab some blocks during the week.


Plenty posted here, just the time they drop varies. Today they were out at 6am, other days it's 730 or 830. Going to have to wake up early to take the chance but whatever.

There's noon blocks, 4 hours that have been open for over an hour.


----------



## jester121

Is the MKE warehouse close to that distribution center in Kenosha? Your warehouse actually delivers to my home in Lake County, based on the label codes I see.... I probably should have signed up there, it would be less hassle since I know the towns and probably not much more mileage!


----------



## mke

jester121 said:


> Is the MKE warehouse close to that distribution center in Kenosha? Your warehouse actually delivers to my home in Lake County, based on the label codes I see.... I probably should have signed up there, it would be less hassle since I know the towns and probably not much more mileage!


No we are near Miller Park right in the middle of the city. Not sure if Kenosha has Flex or not. It's a massive facility and i'm sure they have tons of white vans out of there.

I wouldn't deliver out of there the whole area is way to spread out unless you get a block in Racine or downtown Kenosha it's pretty rural and spread out. Unless you got lucky and did Northern Illinois and didn't have to return to th e warehouse.

Here rarely go over 20 miles a block even with returns to the warehouse and that's even mainly doing nights.


----------



## pitflyer

Here in Pittsburgh area the standard rate is $18, went up to $22 a couple times, last Sunday was $25 in advance, and was up to $30 if you waited till last Sunday morning. It has been $22 all week, given my experience now (I 'took' at the $25 rate) I'm hoping that they'll hit $30 (or more?) tomorrow and Saturday. It's all four hour blocks now, though they did experiment with 2-3 hour blocks (at the same rate) last week.


----------



## Young ST

Got 10 hours in by 330pm today ... back2back2back they told me some drivers were getting both routes loaded in the morning so they didn't have to drive back.... total of 55 packages for the day... my last route was 2 miles from my house such a perfect day lol

one worker said it was something a blue vest did in the computer to get it to work.... I think it would work with the ? check in but If one didn't scan u are screwed....

won't be getting all these gift cards but I'd rather not deliver in the dark it's been shitty


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Young ST said:


> Got 10 hours in by 330pm today ... back2back2back they told me some drivers were getting both routes loaded in the morning so they didn't have to drive back.... total of 55 packages for the day... my last route was 2 miles from my house such a perfect day lol
> 
> one worker said it was something a blue vest did in the computer to get it to work.... I think it would work with the ? check in but If one didn't scan u are screwed....
> 
> won't be getting all these gift cards but I'd rather not deliver in the dark it's been shitty


Wish we had early routes, hehehe.


----------



## jester121

Young ST said:


> Got 10 hours in by 330pm today ... back2back2back they told me some drivers were getting both routes loaded in the morning so they didn't have to drive back.... total of 55 packages for the day... my last route was 2 miles from my house such a perfect day lol


55 packages for 3 blocks? Dang... were they really spread out mileage-wise?

Apparently they've just elected to throw money at the problem, stats be damned. Make hay while you can!


----------



## Young ST

All tight grouped it almost seemed like a chunk off another route...it's how they all have been

Yeah they are short staffed on warehouse workers and are basically just rushing everything out the door before Christmas and deal with the repercussions later...

Has been sooo many routes available... This morning my first route was sooo short... They ran out of sorted routes in the early morning when I got there and we had too many drivers... The blue vests said " just split up the routes into 2... I want to make this as easy as possible " so basically just throw money out there until all the packages are gone and then regroup and see the losses...

Honestly I was thinking they are taking a huge loss on this just to prove that they can handle it next Christmas all by themselves


----------



## MoMoney$

Young ST said:


> All tight grouped it almost seemed like a chunk off another route...it's how they all have been
> 
> Yeah they are short staffed on warehouse workers and are basically just rushing everything out the door before Christmas and deal with the repercussions later...
> 
> Has been sooo many routes available... This morning my first route was sooo short... They ran out of sorted routes in the early morning when I got there and we had too many drivers... The blue vests said " just split up the routes into 2... I want to make this as easy as possible " so basically just throw money out there until all the packages are gone and then regroup and see the losses...
> 
> Honestly I was thinking they are taking a huge loss on this just to prove that they can handle it next Christmas all by themselves


People there are already getting paid... Sounds like they were nice to reduce your packages


----------



## DriverX

scored a 3hour $63 block for 9am. I guess $21 an hour is as good as it gets for SD. but hey, no snow. My feet got a little wet today though. What just hit me is blowing East fast. lol

and another ones behind it.


----------



## flex4bmw

holiday in full swing so as the thiefs & bogus customers; ive been getting 1 customer expectations email every week since december(was perfect for 2 months & now this)... WTH! 3 strikes... now im worried, im thinking of doing every attended delivery, if not available goes back to WH!

this is just not fair, they just take the word of their customers, doesn't consider us drivers to even try to justify ourself

altho im glad they add another gift card promo & they raised the rate but has to be 100% rating... seriously tho

off topic: you guys heard about the class action lawsuit by flex drivers to amazon?

/end rant


----------



## RGV

I think on Friday, most of the packages are belong to.. PROCRASTINATOR. (just a thought). 

be safe out there my fellow Flexers. We are Santa's underpaid elf.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

flex4bmw said:


> holiday in full swing so as the thiefs & bogus customers; ive been getting 1 customer expectations email every week since december(was perfect for 2 months & now this)... WTH! 3 strikes... now im worried, im thinking of doing every attended delivery, if not available goes back to WH!
> 
> this is just not fair, they just take the word of their customers, doesn't consider us drivers to even try to justify ourself
> 
> altho im glad they add another gift card promo & they raised the rate but has to be 100% rating... seriously tho
> 
> off topic: you guys heard about the class action lawsuit by flex drivers to amazon?
> 
> /end rant


Don't sweat 1 a week, unless you're only delivering 100 pkgs per week. Last week they said 3 were missing out of 391 for me then this week 0 for 469. Still getting blocks.

As for the 100% delivery rating. I believe that means you have to attempt all before 9pm. So no bringing any packages back that you didn't attempt, meaning call customer, then support, etc.


----------



## mke

Anyone know if dropped an assigned block if it locks you out of getting another during those times? Was trying to increase pay and get a better time home page on app looks like a does when thwre are blocks available, but nothing coming up on the available blocks screen.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

mke said:


> Anyone know if dropped an assigned block if it locks you out of getting another during those times? Was trying to increase pay and get a better time home page on app looks like a does when thwre are blocks available, but nothing coming up on the available blocks screen.


It does not, I've done it, you usually can't get the exact same shift, but I've dropped 11am's and was able to pick up 10:30am shift after some time. It's risky if you need the money, but is doable.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

flex4bmw said:


> holiday in full swing so as the thiefs & bogus customers; ive been getting 1 customer expectations email every week since december(was perfect for 2 months & now this)... WTH! 3 strikes... now im worried, im thinking of doing every attended delivery, if not available goes back to WH!


My theory is that you they probably would consider everyone in your WH.
And yeah, this time of year it's the worse. Though I got nothing from Dec 1 to Dec 15 then get one on 15th and 17th.....bleh. But I've also been doing probably 60% packages extra total having two three hour blocks instead of one four a day, so...


----------



## mke

Joe Snuffy said:


> It does not, I've done it, you usually can't get the exact same shift, but I've dropped 11am's and was able to pick up 10:30am shift after some time. It's risky if you need the money, but is doable.


It appears i've been locked out for the whole morning, unless they only dropped 1030a. I was mainly dropping it to get an earlier time so I could do 8 straight and not be done at 630, money was a bonus. Live and learn I guess, never take an assigned block xmas week.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

mke said:


> It appears i've been locked out for the whole morning, unless they only dropped 1030a. I was mainly dropping it to get an earlier time so I could do 8 straight and not be done at 630, money was a bonus. Live and learn I guess, never take an assigned block xmas week.


 Always try to log out and log back in when doing something like that. Make sure to check your calendar when you forfeit to make sure the system "clears" it out. Sometimes it doesn't update right away and still "thinks" you have an assigned block.

As most have said, you don't get locked out for forfeiting, it's been tested and proven as far as I know.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

mke said:


> It appears i've been locked out for the whole morning, unless they only dropped 1030a. I was mainly dropping it to get an earlier time so I could do 8 straight and not be done at 630, money was a bonus. Live and learn I guess, never take an assigned block xmas week.


Like I was trying to say, it's risky to drop day of. Had you dropped it when it was assigned, which I have done many times, you probably would have been able to get the one you wanted. Have dropped day of as well and picked up a shift at last minute, was sweating about it, but it worked out.


----------



## mke

Dropped it last night, restarted phone, and re logged in. It looks like there were shifts available from 730 to 8 but none would pop up for me. I knew it was risky, i'll live even though it kinda sucks. Now to keep a watch out for 230 blocks.


----------



## Kevrun

Nothing but 3 hr blocks today. I am putting my foot down and will not be accepting any. They just are not worth it to me. I am using more gas and working harder for less money. I end up so far from the WH that I do not feel like driving back to grab another block. I'm going to enjoy the Holiday with my family and check back in on Monday to see if there are any 4 hr blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> As for the 100% delivery rating. I believe that means you have to attempt all before 9pm. So no bringing any packages back that you didn't attempt, meaning call customer, then support, etc.


100% delivery rating also means no customer expectation emails.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

quick question about the vehicle, could I use my older car 2003 Toyota Martix it's a hatch back with 250k miles on it. With my back seat down I can fit a lot in my hatch back.


----------



## jester121

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> quick question about the vehicle, could I use my older car 2003 Toyota Martix it's a hatch back with 250k miles on it. With my back seat down I can fit a lot in my hatch back.


Seems to depend on the warehouse, along with one's eagerness to work vs. finding excuses for not being able to load up a full block of packages.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

I'm a worker, with no problem of doing the work at hand


----------



## mke

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> quick question about the vehicle, could I use my older car 2003 Toyota Martix it's a hatch back with 250k miles on it. With my back seat down I can fit a lot in my hatch back.


I've much smaller 2 door cars doing it and turning away packages because they were too full. I got a old corolla and haven't run out room yet. So a hatchback would be good. Best to use a old car you don't care about putting miles on, don't have to worry about depreciation or any other stuff


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

mke said:


> I got a old corolla and haven't run out room yet. So a hatchback would be good. Best to use a old car you don't care about putting miles on, don't have to worry about depreciation or any other stuff


Thanks for the info... Just wanted to know if I had to use my Lyft vehicle. If I can use my older car...that's bank to me. Don't even care anymore if damage it.


----------



## Shangsta

mke said:


> I've much smaller 2 door cars doing it and turning away packages because they were too full. I got a old corolla and haven't run out room yet. So a hatchback would be good. Best to use a old car you don't care about putting miles on, don't have to worry about depreciation or any other stuff


Depends on your warehouse there was a guy a couple months ago who got deactivated for a two door and was asking us how to hack and get reactivated.


----------



## jester121

Just got my first ever reserved block, $54 for tomorrow instead of the $66 offered regularly.... DECLINED. I'll try to pick up another one at full price, thanks very much.


----------



## LLXC

mke said:


> Anyone know if dropped an assigned block if it locks you out of getting another during those times? Was trying to increase pay and get a better time home page on app looks like a does when thwre are blocks available, but nothing coming up on the available blocks screen.





Joe Snuffy said:


> It does not, I've done it, you usually can't get the exact same shift, but I've dropped 11am's and was able to pick up 10:30am shift after some time. It's risky if you need the money, but is doable.


Correct, it prevents you from taking the EXACT same block time again.


----------



## mke

LLXC said:


> Correct, it prevents you from taking the EXACT same block time again.


I don't know if it was a glitch or what but today I couldn't take any block that would have overlapped with that time at all. Only one I could get so far was a 5:30 to 7:30. Like I said live and learn, heads up to anyone else as well.


----------



## chopstick

Got my first email from amazon today. A package I delivered on 12/18 was not received by the customer. Oh well... what can you do.

Also, the itinerary has been messed up hardcore all this week. Today I had a 12-4pm route with only 15 packages. Should only take maybe 90 minutes - 2 hrs to complete. But this thing has me trying to take the most inefficient route possible. Almost like Amazon is trying to force me to work the whole 4 hrs. LOL... luckily it wasn't hard to just re-arrange the deliveries.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

chopstick said:


> Got my first email from amazon today. A package I delivered on 12/18 was not received by the customer. Oh well... what can you do.
> 
> Also, the itinerary has been messed up hardcore all this week. Today I had a 12-4pm route with only 15 packages. Should only take maybe 90 minutes - 2 hrs to complete. But this thing has me trying to take the most inefficient route possible. Almost like Amazon is trying to force me to work the whole 4 hrs. LOL... luckily it wasn't hard to just re-arrange the deliveries.


OMG a noon run with only 15, lol. My run was at 11am, 72 pkgs with 58 stops.


----------



## pitflyer

I hear about people bagging rain deliveries. Are the buying their own bags or the warehouse gives it to them? I delivered one day in snow.. no offer of bags, didn't see any, so all my packages had a small layer of snow on them. Wondering since there may be some rain tomorrow if I am supposed to ask for bags...


----------



## Bygosh

Dropping blocks:

A prescheduled block you picked up on a Friday - you will not see any blocks for that entire time slot.

Any other block you drop you will not see any with the same start time.

Re: Toyota Matrix - perfect car for this. 4 doors, back seats fold flat and it holds more packages then large sedans. It also gets great gas mileage.


----------



## RGV

pitflyer said:


> I hear about people bagging rain deliveries. Are the buying their own bags or the warehouse gives it to them? I delivered one day in snow.. no offer of bags, didn't see any, so all my packages had a small layer of snow on them. Wondering since there may be some rain tomorrow if I am supposed to ask for bags...


The plastic bags are given by Amazon, if you need on just ask the staff.


----------



## Shangsta

pitflyer said:


> I hear about people bagging rain deliveries. Are the buying their own bags or the warehouse gives it to them? I delivered one day in snow.. no offer of bags, didn't see any, so all my packages had a small layer of snow on them. Wondering since there may be some rain tomorrow if I am supposed to ask for bags...


Yes ask for bags. They have plenty


----------



## mke

Bygosh said:


> Dropping blocks:
> 
> A prescheduled block you picked up on a Friday - you will not see any blocks for that entire time slot.
> 
> Any other block you drop you will not see any with the same start time.
> 
> Re: Toyota Matrix - perfect car for this. 4 doors, back seats fold flat and it holds more packages then large sedans. It also gets great gas mileage.


Now I know for next year, lol. If I happen to get any more scheduled blocks in the coming weeks it'll be a godsend, next year xmas week, i'm putting no availability.


----------



## Htownflex

i use a matrix. works great, front passenger seat folds all the way down. out of my 30 runs, i fit every box. 

Man, some apaartment complexes have it out for amazon. i feel like when i say amazon thier whole attitude changes. yesterdays run, front office said they wouldnt recieve specifically amazon packages, wouldnt let me thru the gate to get to the customer. guy was real real A****. i manage to sneak thru the gate, then these were the locked hallways apartment so i also infultrated the cleaning lady to let me in to final deliver to the door!

it might have been my last run with all those stressful events unfolding, but remaining 43 deliveries went smooth so i was done in 2.5.

apartment complexes/ bussinesss make this gig sh****. residental nieghbirhoods in the suburbs keep me coming back.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Bygosh said:


> Dropping blocks:
> 
> A prescheduled block you picked up on a Friday - you will not see any blocks for that entire time slot.


Not sure what you mean. I have no trouble dropping scheduled blocks for 8AM and getting 7AM ones.


----------



## Young ST

Ok ok ok.... $84, 3 packages.... Need to be there for Christmas 

Delivering for the post office

Cant scan them in

Just drop off and go home

haha other people with the big routes were getting heated....


----------



## chopstick

Most apartments here aren't bad. But there are a couple where I know they don't take packages, and are real A-Holes about it, not gonna lie on one occasion I just dropped them off in the leasing office and drove off before they could say anything haha. I had like 5 packages going to that complex and didn't want to waste time finding each apartment individually when I was already running late.


----------



## Shangsta

When it comes to leasing offices always say you went to the door and no one was home. I have found they are way more sympathetic when you say you tried to deliver it then they are when they think you just dump them on them.


----------



## FUberX

Shangsta said:


> When it comes to leasing offices always say you went to the door and no one was home. I have found they are way more sympathetic when you say you tried to deliver it then they are when they think you just dump them on them.


I don't see what the big deal is for them, all they have to do is slip a letter a mailbox telling that they have a package when they get home....


----------



## Basmati

Leasing offices that accept packages generally just send an email notification to tenets when they have a package.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

A lot of them here don't say anything at all, even when they take them regardless. It's kind of odd.


----------



## Bygosh

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Not sure what you mean. I have no trouble dropping scheduled blocks for 8AM and getting 7AM ones.


Because the dropped block is 8AM - X and 7AM is earlier then 8AM...


----------



## smallbrownghost

Quick question. Sorry if this has been asked before but I've been on this board for six months and haven't seen it. 

I'm going to be going out of town for a month and a half and was wondering if your account can be deactivated for inactivity like Uber or if it stays open regardless like a Lyft and Grubhub.


----------



## Bygosh

smallbrownghost said:


> Quick question. Sorry if this has been asked before but I've been on this board for six months and haven't seen it.
> 
> I'm going to be going out of town for a month and a half and was wondering if your account can be deactivated for inactivity like Uber or if it stays open regardless like a Lyft and Grubhub.


180 days in a row gets you deactivated is what I've heard.


----------



## FlexDriver

smallbrownghost said:


> Quick question. Sorry if this has been asked before but I've been on this board for six months and haven't seen it.
> 
> I'm going to be going out of town for a month and a half and was wondering if your account can be deactivated for inactivity like Uber or if it stays open regardless like a Lyft and Grubhub.


You *might* get deactivated if there is no activity on your account for 180 days, it is NOT clear that updating an app could be counted as an activity or grabbing and forfeiting a block can be counted as an activity or not? but................... that is what is said in the TOS! Reinstatement is very easy after getting deactivated due to non-activity though.
*Source: Flex App> Account > View Legal Info > TOS> (6) Terms & Deactivation > #d*


----------



## nighthawk398

So warehouses are closed today right?


----------



## FUberX

nighthawk398 said:


> So warehouses are closed today right?


Was wondering if anyone got blocks today. I know I have one reserved tomorrow but that's it..


----------



## chopstick

It would seem so. Didn't see any blocks for today. It's back on for tuesday tho.


----------



## enigmaquip

chopstick said:


> It would seem so. Didn't see any blocks for today. It's back on for tuesday tho.


 Denver was closed today, they told us that last week, not sure about other WH's


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> When it comes to leasing offices always say you went to the door and no one was home. I have found they are way more sympathetic when you say you tried to deliver it then they are when they think you just dump them on them.


You could take the other approach and leave them regardless. Sure you might take a hit to your received rating but these sketchy apartment dwellers need to learn that they need to make better arrangements or at least leave a way for us to stash them. If they lose a couple of packages that they needed pronto they probably will be smarter next time.


----------



## neontutors

I think i saw someone actually steal a package i left quite hidden. Either that or the owner came out and wanted to see who dropped it. They looked like they were lurking doe.


----------



## jester121

Ugh... today was rough, regular $54 pay for 50 stops, 59 packages in a 3 hour block. There were a bunch of very cranky people at the warehouse, because every cart was jammed full top to bottom. It must have been people using their gift cards the day after Christmas, or they all placed orders for what they really wanted but didn't get as gifts. My block was the next town over from the warehouse so I finished just a few minutes late, but it was hustling, and there's no way a passenger car could have held all those boxes.

One nice little touch I hadn't seen before -- the vested overlords walked around and handed each driver a sheet of paper inviting us to check in the app after we were done for more evening blocks... Yippee!! Just what I want to do, drive around in dark, hunting for addresses and doing apartment building go-back trips. Apparently it was a tough sell, because by 4pm they were offering $21/hr ($63) for the 3 hour evening blocks. Needless to say, I passed.


----------



## mke

jester121 said:


> Ugh... today was rough, regular $54 pay for 50 stops, 59 packages in a 3 hour block. There were a bunch of very cranky people at the warehouse, because every cart was jammed full top to bottom. It must have been people using their gift cards the day after Christmas, or they all placed orders for what they really wanted but didn't get as gifts. My block was the next town over from the warehouse so I finished just a few minutes late, but it was hustling, and there's no way a passenger car could have held all those boxes.
> 
> One nice little touch I hadn't seen before -- the vested overlords walked around and handed each driver a sheet of paper inviting us to check in the app after we were done for more evening blocks... Yippee!! Just what I want to do, drive around in dark, hunting for addresses and doing apartment building go-back trips. Apparently it was a tough sell, because by 4pm they were offering $21/hr ($63) for the 3 hour evening blocks. Needless to say, I passed.


Quite the opposite here today got 27 packages for 4 hours, done in 2.5, would have been 3 with a warehouse return as I was pretty far out. 3 apartments but I really had to stretch to get those delivered safely and not have to do a return trip.

Warehouse was packed today, busiest i've seen it. Line was put going back outside with 30 cars.


----------



## Young ST

Got $100 in Amazon gift cards for delivering last week...

I took 2 days off lol need a break... back at it tomorrow, have not seen any afternoon blocks so far...


----------



## michaelb

mke said:


> Quite the opposite here today got 27 packages for 4 hours, done in 2.5, would have been 3 with a warehouse return as I was pretty far out. 3 apartments but I really had to stretch to get those delivered safely and not have to do a return trip.
> 
> Warehouse was packed today, busiest i've seen it. Line was put going back outside with 30 cars.


Hurts my soul my FC only does 3 hour blocks that sometimes take 3 hrs+. I don't mind if it took like 2 hours from start time but any more than that should be a 4 hour block =/.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

It's not even so much the time as it is the sheer distance you drive, costing more gas/miles (and adds to the time as well). Now that less people order stuff in general, stops are much further apart on average, and there's more 'zones' which means worse routing on top of things.


----------



## itsup2u

Just looking at adding Amazon and considering if it is really worth it. I'll keep looking at the posts Thanks all


----------



## Kevrun

I was averaging about 40 miles more per block compared to my normal 4 hr block average. 3 hour blocks are not worth it for me.


----------



## Kevrun

itsup2u said:


> Just looking at adding Amazon and considering if it is really worth it. I'll keep looking at the posts Thanks all


Are you in Michigan?


----------



## itsup2u

Tampa


----------



## neontutors

WE get nothing but 4 hour blocs here. around 48-50 packages. Sometime they have 3 hour blocks at night. And we actually luck out on those. but you have to let them know. Our 3 hours tend to be 20-30 packages. But they are rare.


----------



## Abbas

itsup2u..... I dont know if its worth it. Real difficult to pick up blocks... pays really good compared to the amount of work. Got 2 reserved 4 hr blocks in the past 2 weeks. and been been only successful in picking up block just once. (it was restaurant delivery 3 hrs)


----------



## Myrney

I had a 17 drop route last night here in the Los Angeles area, but it was so spread out that I actually exhausted my entire three hours. That is only the second time that has happened for me. But evening shifts are notorious for this.
On a side note, I got 5 claim codes for my work last week. Whoo hoo


----------



## Young ST

Had 49 packages took almost 3 hours... for a 4hr block... the lot was full of drivers... I think it's only 7am slot and that's it.... they don't want the warehouse people sitting around all day waiting for people to stroll in...


----------



## Caliblk22

In riverside. Had 17 packages in riverside from 4pm to 8pm, Thought it be easier but it was my worst route to date...my third since I started. Everything was so spread out and had one apt who leasing office was close and customer wouldn't answer I had to take back to the warehouse, another apt, and the app messed up. Plus it was dark and can't see anyone address. Took 3 out of 4 hours.

My first 2 jobs each took 1 and half or less both paying more to, not at night, 20 mins out...I wouldn't recommend nights if you don't need the money.


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> Had 49 packages took almost 3 hours... for a 4hr block... the lot was full of drivers... I think it's only 7am slot and that's it.... they don't want the warehouse people sitting around all day waiting for people to stroll in...


That is exactly why I am done. I'm not getting up at the crack of dawn for a 4 hr block and having to load in the darkness with no chance at a second block. It's a shame. I really liked this for a part time job. I have been there since they started in Michigan. They have made this gig pretty much unworkable for me.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> WE get nothing but 4 hour blocs here. around 48-50 packages. Sometime they have 3 hour blocks at night. And we actually luck out on those. but you have to let them know. Our 3 hours tend to be 20-30 packages. But they are rare.


Those 3 hours at night are terribly spread out. I will take 50 closely grouped packages everytime.


----------



## Dawn Tower

Shangsta said:


> Those 3 hours at night are terribly spread out. I will take 50 closely grouped packages everytime.


I've brought packages back to the warehouse after my three hours were up the past 2 out of 3 blocks I've had. I used to finish the route regardless of whether I went over my paid time when we had four hour blocks, because those days would always balance with the ones I finished early. I rarely finish early on the three hour blocks .

Today I had 48 packages, ALL in giant apartment complexes. I had twenty left at the end of my three hours . I marked them as unable to deliver (delivery will be too late). I've done this four times and it had yet to reflect badly in my weekly report. I'm not working for free anymore.


----------



## UberPasco

itsup2u said:


> Tampa


Tampa only has Prime Now and it is nearly impossible to get blocks.


----------



## DriverX

No more Santa, too many drivers.


----------



## FlexDriver

Dawn Tower said:


> I've brought packages back to the warehouse after my three hours were up the past 2 out of 3 blocks I've had. I used to finish the route regardless of whether I went over my paid time when we had four hour blocks, because those days would always balance with the ones I finished early. I rarely finish early on the three hour blocks .
> 
> Today I had 48 packages, ALL in giant apartment complexes. I had twenty left at the end of my three hours . I marked them as unable to deliver (delivery will be too late). I've done this four times and it had yet to reflect badly in my weekly report. I'm not working for free anymore.


You have completed one half of the equation, write an email to support as well and explain what is going on, we all know that there is no short supply of "people". If you quit 10 more will be on their wait list to start ASAP. IMO


----------



## FUberX

neontutors said:


> WE get nothing but 4 hour blocs here. around 48-50 packages. Sometime they have 3 hour blocks at night. And we actually luck out on those. but you have to let them know. Our 3 hours tend to be 20-30 packages. But they are rare.


Smh we have nothing but 3 hour blocks where I'm at, and we have to do 40-50 packages. I've actually got used to it. I usually manage to get two shifts a day. If I can crack at least $100+ a day I'll be fine....


----------



## Htownflex

postive: fast money. discover your city

negitive: wear tear on car. hours vary drastically. 

overall: more organization would turn this gig into a job if they had dedicated routes, but thats probably for the contrator vans. i looked into that, but you have to have atleast 5 vans to start bussinees with amazon. thats a shame... i would started with one


----------



## Young ST

Kevrun said:


> That is exactly why I am done. I'm not getting up at the crack of dawn for a 4 hr block and having to load in the darkness with no chance at a second block. It's a shame. I really liked this for a part time job. I have been there since they started in Michigan. They have made this gig pretty much unworkable for me.


yeah they ****ed up now... Everyone was getting at least 6 full bags and boxes.... wtf u just double everyone's load after xmas hahahaaha....

Not being an Amazon slave like everyone else we donnnnnne
When the one in Livonia opens I hope I can get in...


----------



## Kevrun

Young ST said:


> yeah they &%[email protected]!*ed up now... Everyone was getting at least 6 full bags and boxes.... wtf u just double everyone's load after xmas hahahaaha....
> 
> Not being an Amazon slave like everyone else we donnnnnne
> When the one in Livonia opens I hope I can get in...


Yeah, I hope that it opens soon. It would be a lot closer for me. Plus most of my recent routes were in Livonia.

Did you get the ONE block for today? I did not even see it available to snag yesterday or this morning. I have not seen Saturday available too.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

Is anyone else having issues getting blocks at the other warehouses? I was able to snag a block Tues and Wed. Yesterday and this morning though I have not seen any offers come through (out of SAT5)


----------



## jester121

Not here at DCH2.

Apparently they got the hint from a bunch of unhappy drivers from the monster blocks earlier in the week, because this morning there were a bunch of $54 3-hour blocks that just sat there.... until they sent out an email and bumped them up to $21/hr. Normally don't see those rates except for late afternoon/night blocks here. I had other plans so I couldn't see what the counts were like.


----------



## pitflyer

They bumped up the 4 hour blocks from $72 to $88 for the PIT5 warehouse today after 11am. I haven't seen as many blocks as during the holidays, but still see them available. Almost took the 11am but decided to wait for a noon one, but never caught one of those. 

It was snowing lightly here today, so I'm not sure if that led to the increase, or they just wanted to get more out today.


----------



## Bygosh

Does anyone know how Amazon chooses which carrier to use? I order tons of stuff and the breakdown is something like 60% USPS 20% UPS & 20% Flex. Is Flex only items that are "shipped and sold by Amazon"?


----------



## chopstick

I still haven't got my $50 gift card from amazon for working christmas eve. Looking like I will have to get into an email exchange with them.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I read somewhere it's supposed to take two weeks.


----------



## Myrney

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I read somewhere it's supposed to take two weeks.


I got five codes on the 27th


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Myrney said:


> I got five codes on the 27th


Prime Now or Logistics? I imagine it's different because with the later they have to verify no missing packages which takes some days.


----------



## Myrney

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Prime Now or Logistics? I imagine it's different because with the later they have to verify no missing packages which takes some days.


Logistics. I work out of Commerce


----------



## DriverX

chopstick said:


> I still haven't got my $50 gift card from amazon for working christmas eve. Looking like I will have to get into an email exchange with them.


I got one last week.


----------



## DriverX

Htownflex said:


> postive: fast money. discover your city
> 
> negitive: wear tear on car. hours vary drastically.
> 
> overall: more organization would turn this gig into a job if they had dedicated routes, but thats probably for the contrator vans. i looked into that, but you have to have atleast 5 vans to start bussinees with amazon. thats a shame... i would started with one


Do they have to be vans? I saw a guy driving a golf cart through a subdivision with a bunch of Prime packages on it. It was raining and he had a tarp over them flapping around. It was funny AF, maybe the golf cart is one of his vehicles... or he's a porch pirate. Box bandits are everywhere these days LOL


----------



## FlexDriver

DriverX said:


> Do they have to be vans? I saw a guy driving a golf cart through a subdivision with a bunch of Prime packages on it. It was raining and he had a tarp over them flapping around. It was funny AF, maybe the golf cart is one of his vehicles... or he's a porch pirate. Box bandits are everywhere these days LOL


Golf carts distribution in close proximity is UPS idea not Flex


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Ok, so re: gift card -- the email with the offer actually says it can take up to THREE weeks. So I'd wait until the 16th, at least, before asking about it.


----------



## neontutors

Forgot to mention i had a big cheese stop by during the holiday rush. She said she was from regional or something to that extent. And i complained to her and told her we would like to accept blocks during a normal hour. ie. not during our rem. She said they released them early. But im sure it was just bull shit.


----------



## chopstick

Bout to snow 12 inches here. Looking forward to $100 blocks tomorrow. Hopefully... lol


----------



## FlexDriver

chopstick said:


> Bout to snow 12 inches here. Looking forward to $100 blocks tomorrow. Hopefully... lol


Send some snow to east coast too! I will be happy working at $80/block


----------



## Kevrun

neontutors said:


> Forgot to mention i had a big cheese stop by during the holiday rush. She said she was from regional or something to that extent. And i complained to her and told her we would like to accept blocks during a normal hour. ie. not during our rem. She said they released them early. But im sure it was just bull shit.


Tell her to have the only Michigan warehouse to release later blocks to account for Businesses and Apartments. I know that this post is too old. Just wishful thinking.


----------



## chopstick

So they are paying $80 for a foot of snow, kind of cheap in my opinion but hey what can you do. And it's still snowing.

I'm still going to wait until tomorrow. My car will get stuck and I won't finish the deliveries if I went out today. Plus, they'll probably still be paying 80 tomorrow.


----------



## Dawn Tower

Porland gets $75 for three hours when we get an inch, but that's because Portland is a nightmare when it snows.


----------



## michaelb

37 packages all apartments rip.


----------



## Myrney

I've been totally lucking out lately in Commerce. My 1030a blocks this week have been in gated communities or all in close proximity. Whew.


----------



## DriverX

Porch pirates now using scouts. These box bandits need to be TERMINATED. Does Amazon have a policy on carrying weapons? LOL

http://www.10news.com/news/thieves-caught-on-camera-stealing-packages-around-lake-murray


----------



## Htownflex

flex paying twice a week now!!! its all the same, but more incentive to work day before payday


----------



## kmatt

Htownflex said:


> flex paying twice a week now!!! its all the same, but more incentive to work day before payday


Pointless.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Htownflex said:


> flex paying twice a week now!!! its all the same, but more incentive to work day before payday


How is there any 'incentive'? I mean....really? I can't even comprehend how the above statement makes any sort of sense.


----------



## chopstick

Yeah I feel that the 2 paydays per week thing is kind of weird. It's only helpful if you really need to get paid some money faster. But mostly, it's just confusing.


----------



## nighthawk398

Bygosh said:


> Does anyone know how Amazon chooses which carrier to use? I order tons of stuff and the breakdown is something like 60% USPS 20% UPS & 20% Flex. Is Flex only items that are "shipped and sold by Amazon"?


I bet depends in which warehouse the item is in, are all your 2 day shipping?


----------



## Bygosh

The pay twice a week my guess is to get broke ass people to work more. Do you really want people living day to day to deliver your packages though? It's now even more confusing to show proof of income. There was nothing wrong with once a week.


----------



## chopstick

Yeah I agree it's unnecessarily complicated. If Amazon wanted to offer flexible payments, they should have added an instant payment option similar to Uber's and made it cost 50 cents or something. This is just confusing.


----------



## BlackWidow911

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
> Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
> 1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
> 2) Folding Cart/Dolly
> 3) Flash Light
> 4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
> 5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
> 6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
> 7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
> _*Scheduling a Block/s*_
> Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
> *1) Weekly Scheduling*
> It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
> *2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
> You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
> *3) During Day Scheduling*
> The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
> *4) Forfeiting a Block*
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> *TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 5) Type of Blocks
> - 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> *- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> *- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> *TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> Getting Ready for Delivery*
> Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
> *1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
> Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.
> 3) Driving for Deliveries*
> Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward. For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> *4) Deliveries and Time management Skills
> Apartment complexes-* If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> *Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents)* get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> *TIP: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" w/note indicate where the package is left.
> Houses* Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> *TIP: For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given:* Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery.
> *Credit goes to Gaj
> FlexDriver*


I don't understand how pre-scheduled blocks work, and when do they assign them. I already did my availability. Do I just keep refreshing the offers tab all day?


----------



## jester121

Yes, but it has nothing to do with the availability calendar. Basically assume that you will never ever get an assigned block., and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## FlexDriver

BlackWidow911 said:


> I don't understand how pre-scheduled blocks work............................


99.9999999% people do not understand, its so simple that I do not understand either! I think that
1) Wheel of fortune with all the drivers name on it or
2) Lottery kind of drawings


----------



## konoplya

has anyone with a galaxy S7 experienced the screen going completely black at random times while doing deliveries?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

konoplya said:


> has anyone with a galaxy S7 experienced the screen going completely black at random times while doing deliveries?


Never.


----------



## jester121

Not me, S7 Edge on Verizon.


----------



## konoplya

i'm on tmobile. it was happening today while my signal kept dropping on and off. i think the app may have been freezing, but i've never experienced that before even when the signal did drop.


----------



## Bobonyx

konoplya said:


> has anyone with a galaxy S7 experienced the screen going completely black at random times while doing deliveries?


I have a galaxy s5 and it does that all the time, I have to keep it plugged into a charger at all times to avoid it


----------



## FUberX

konoplya said:


> has anyone with a galaxy S7 experienced the screen going completely black at random times while doing deliveries?


Yep, but usuallyhappens when I start picking up packages


----------



## DriverX

BlackWidow911 said:


> I don't understand how pre-scheduled blocks work, and when do they assign them. I already did my availability. Do I just keep refreshing the offers tab all day?


I think it's up to the individual warehouses and how they want to or can schedule blocks. Flex is used to fill the gaps when the vans can't handle the load so there is rarely any scheduling.

I was expecting a slow down after Xmas but so far business has been pretty good.


----------



## pitflyer

So today was the first time I saw three hour blocks at the SAME exact time as four hour blocks. It's 8:30am now and there is a block available at 9am for 3 hours, and also available at 9am for 4 hours, both at the same hourly rate. In the past I just told the dock workers I have a block, now I guess I have to tell them 3 hour block and hope they give me the correct smaller load? Or vice versa even if I sign up for 4 hour block get the 3 hour block of work? (I know that's a bit unethical)

Because given its less than a half hour from now, the little print outs that the dock workers have won't have any last minute drivers on it (the vast majority of time they just manually add my name to the list).

Personally I'm a little skeptical that Amazon is organized enough to know the difference so I'm still not taking 3 hour blocks.. it would be nice if it worked, because 3 hours works better for me (and my car size -- that's the bigger problem, it's way too cluttered with 60 packages in my car, I'd rather keep it under 50)


----------



## FUberX

pitflyer said:


> So today was the first time I saw three hour blocks at the SAME exact time as four hour blocks. It's 8:30am now and there is a block available at 9am for 3 hours, and also available at 9am for 4 hours, both at the same hourly rate. In the past I just told the dock workers I have a block, now I guess I have to tell them 3 hour block and hope they give me the correct smaller load? Or vice versa even if I sign up for 4 hour block get the 3 hour block of work? (I know that's a bit unethical)
> 
> Because given its less than a half hour from now, the little print outs that the dock workers have won't have any last minute drivers on it (the vast majority of time they just manually add my name to the list).
> 
> Personally I'm a little skeptical that Amazon is organized enough to know the difference so I'm still not taking 3 hour blocks.. it would be nice if it worked, because 3 hours works better for me (and my car size -- that's the bigger problem, it's way too cluttered with 60 packages in my car, I'd rather keep it under 50)


Like uber it should pick everywhere mid February. There's still a lot of college students, professors and other people in related industries out on winter vacation.


----------



## backtrack

Hey folks, I've got a few noob questions before I start my first shift this week. Any responses would be appreciated.

1.) Do you leave your car running while you run to the front door? It seems like a pain to have to start your car constantly, especially with this cold weather.

2.) Do you scan the package before taking it to the door? Or at the door? 

3.) What's the protocol for apartment deliveries? I read the tips at the start of this thread and it seems like some people insist on delivering it straight to the person instead of leaving it somewhere unattended. This seems kind of timely though. I'm also wondering if you take this approach, do you scan the package once the person opens the door or what?

Just trying to figure some things out so I don't have to waste time thinking about them during the shift. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## miauber1x831

backtrack said:


> Hey folks, I've got a few noob questions before I start my first shift this week. Any responses would be appreciated.
> 
> 1.) Do you leave your car running while you run to the front door? It seems like a pain to have to start your car constantly, especially with this cold weather.
> 
> 2.) Do you scan the package before taking it to the door? Or at the door?
> 
> 3.) What's the protocol for apartment deliveries? I read the tips at the start of this thread and it seems like some people insist on delivering it straight to the person instead of leaving it somewhere unattended. This seems kind of timely though. I'm also wondering if you take this approach, do you scan the package once the person opens the door or what?
> 
> Just trying to figure some things out so I don't have to waste time thinking about them during the shift.
> 
> Thanks guys.


1) Yes, I leave the car running when delivering to the front door of a house. Not only is it a pain to constantly start the car but from what I understand it is also bad for the engine. I stop and start the car when delivering to apartments though.

2) I personally scan the package inside or just outside of my car before taking it to the door, but doesn't really make a difference. You'll soon figure out your preference and what keeps you in the best rhythm.

3) For apartment deliveries I don't leave them unattended unless there's very little visibility and foot traffic by the door, which is usually not the case. Exceptions are when I have an envelope/small, slim package and there's a doormat I can slip it under, or if there's some sort of fixture outside of the door I can hide it behind. In most cases though I will knock and wait until somebody comes to the door, and if nobody answers (and the leasing office is willing to accept it) I will return it to the warehouse. Sometimes if it's a very nice complex I'll just take a chance and leave it. It really just comes down to a judgement call and you'll feel more comfortable making those type of decisions after working a few blocks.

In the situation that I knock and wait for somebody to come to the door I'll scan the package just before knocking so that I don't have to waste any time when they answer. You are still able to mark the package as undeliverable after you've scanned it, so no need to worry about making sure it's going to be deliverable before scanning.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

backtrack said:


> Hey folks, I've got a few noob questions before I start my first shift this week. Any responses would be appreciated.
> 
> 1.) Do you leave your car running while you run to the front door? It seems like a pain to have to start your car constantly, especially with this cold weather.
> 
> 2.) Do you scan the package before taking it to the door? Or at the door?
> 
> 3.) What's the protocol for apartment deliveries? I read the tips at the start of this thread and it seems like some people insist on delivering it straight to the person instead of leaving it somewhere unattended. This seems kind of timely though. I'm also wondering if you take this approach, do you scan the package once the person opens the door or what?
> 
> Just trying to figure some things out so I don't have to waste time thinking about them during the shift.
> 
> Thanks guys.


1.) If I can see my car it's running, better for the engine and tons better for the BATTERY, which is very important in the cold weather.
2.) Scan when you can, but if the delivery takes too long you may have to scan again. You'll figure it out, it's the least of your worries.
3.) Apartments..... A) fancy ones with person in a suit at the desk will usually sign for everything, but always good to ask some want you to leave them at doors, though I won't leave a package that is not a generic box. B)not fancy, high rise style, office will most likely say they don't sign, so try and use your best judgment on whether to leave it if no one answers. C)the one that have stairwells and are 3-4 levels, max 4 apts per floor, 16 apts per stairwell, usually you can leave those, and if the leasing office is open they tend to take ones you didn't feel safe leaving.

I make it a point to try and wait for people to come to the door, and very rarely go over my time, so rushing is never really an issue. Do what you think is best and you should be fine.


----------



## Memorex

pitflyer said:


> So today was the first time I saw three hour blocks at the SAME exact time as four hour blocks. It's 8:30am now and there is a block available at 9am for 3 hours, and also available at 9am for 4 hours, both at the same hourly rate. In the past I just told the dock workers I have a block, now I guess I have to tell them 3 hour block and hope they give me the correct smaller load? Or vice versa even if I sign up for 4 hour block get the 3 hour block of work? (I know that's a bit unethical)
> 
> Because given its less than a half hour from now, the little print outs that the dock workers have won't have any last minute drivers on it (the vast majority of time they just manually add my name to the list).
> 
> Personally I'm a little skeptical that Amazon is organized enough to know the difference so I'm still not taking 3 hour blocks.. it would be nice if it worked, because 3 hours works better for me (and my car size -- that's the bigger problem, it's way too cluttered with 60 packages in my car, I'd rather keep it under 50)


At my warehouse there is no difference. They don't ask for your block length and don't care. That's why I've never taken a 3 hour block. It's simply a money saving tactic on Amazon's part that takes advantage of desperate folks.


----------



## backtrack

Thanks for the answers, miauber and Joe. That is exactly the information I was looking for.

Like you guys said, I'm sure I'll figure out the apartment stuff after a few times.

Cheers.


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> 1) Yes, I leave the car running when delivering to the front door of a house. Not only is it a pain to constantly start the car but from what I understand it is also bad for the engine. I stop and start the car when delivering to apartments though.
> 
> 2) I personally scan the package inside or just outside of my car before taking it to the door, but doesn't really make a difference. You'll soon figure out your preference and what keeps you in the best rhythm.
> 
> 3) For apartment deliveries I don't leave them unattended unless there's very little visibility and foot traffic by the door, which is usually not the case. Exceptions are when I have an envelope/small, slim package and there's a doormat I can slip it under, or if there's some sort of fixture outside of the door I can hide it behind. In most cases though I will knock and wait until somebody comes to the door, and if nobody answers (and the leasing office is willing to accept it) I will return it to the warehouse. Sometimes if it's a very nice complex I'll just take a chance and leave it. It really just comes down to a judgement call and you'll feel more comfortable making those type of decisions after working a few blocks.
> 
> In the situation that I knock and wait for somebody to come to the door I'll scan the package just before knocking so that I don't have to waste any time when they answer. You are still able to mark the package as undeliverable after you've scanned it, so no need to worry about making sure it's going to be deliverable before scanning.


Spot on advice, all of it


----------



## flex4bmw

IMO, Flex shouldn't even deliver to appartments, it's a complete waste of time, or they should have agreements with the leasing office to take them. LOGISTICS should take care all of it. According to blue vest they get paid for 10hrs./day even if they finish in two hours. They have plenty of time to do so.

A few days ago I got into a little accident while delivering flex. Seattle got hit by plenty of snow, I pulled in at a Cx drive way that goes downhill not knowing the road was icy, I slid & lost control of my car & there where two cars park, so to avoid hitting them I try to maneuver away & I end up hitting a curb wall. The worst part is since I have to go uphill to leave & my car can't make it uphill. A few minutes later the CX came out of the door. I told him the situation. He was very helpful, he had a tire chains but he's never use it & so am I, so we skip that option. Then the CX look & asked if my car has hook in the front, I check & found one. So he then grab a rope & brought out his 4 wheeler. He ended up pulling me out of his driveway. Now my BIG question is if Amazon will cover repairs for my car?










/end rant


----------



## Joe Snuffy

flex4bmw said:


> IMO, Flex shouldn't even deliver to appartments, it's a complete waste of time, or they should have agreements with the leasing office to take them. LOGISTICS should take care all of it. According to blue vest they get paid for 10hrs./day even if they finish in two hours. They have plenty of time to do so.
> 
> A few days ago I got into a little accident while delivering flex. Seattle got hit by plenty of snow, I pulled in at a Cx drive way that goes downhill not knowing the road was icy, I slid & lost control of my car & there where two cars park, so to avoid hitting them I try to maneuver away & I end up hitting a curb wall. The worst part is since I have to go uphill to leave & my car can't make it uphill. A few minutes later the CX came out of the door. I told him the situation. He was very helpful, he had a tire chains but he's never use it & so am I, so we skip that option. Then the CX look & asked if my car has hook in the front, I check & found one. So he then grab a rope & brought out his 4 wheeler. He ended up pulling me out of his driveway. Now my BIG question is if Amazon will cover repairs for my car?
> /end rant


Unfortunately no, you are an independent contractor.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Unfortunately no, you are an independent contractor.


Not entirely true, there is an option in the app to report I had an accident. Like Uber Flex provides commercial insurance while you drive. I believe they will fix your car but you will have to pay a 1000 deductible.


----------



## Htownflex

And you also have to have full coverage and they match it with the deductible


----------



## FlexDriver

Reporting an accident might get a strike on your record. If the expenses are withing thousand dollars "absorb" at your end which I doubt as we are talking about a BMW here! IMO


----------



## chopstick

Do any of you have the link to download the app? I just got a new phone.


----------



## FlexDriver

chopstick said:


> Do any of you have the link to download the app? I just got a new phone.


Just answer (YES) to their questions and pick Boston, it will take you to download the app
http://tinyurl.com/hk96g3k


----------



## chopstick

Thanks.


----------



## FlexDriver

chopstick said:


> Thanks.


NP enjoy Denver's snow! hahahahaha here it is in 60s today


----------



## neontutors

Lately ive had trouble getting blocks. When i get the ping they do now show up. And today i did the trick not sure if it works. i reset my availability and loogged out. When i logged back in i was given an app update. is it possible that is why the blocks where "ghosted" from me?


----------



## neontutors

And i agree on not reporting it to amazon. I heard the main reasons people are deactivated is for car accidents. Even if there are not other cars involved.


----------



## neontutors

Yeah. i think something is wrong with my app or account. I got few of the ce emails during the rush. Every ping i get the blocks are not even there. Maybe its just an off week. But its happened before.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> Lately ive had trouble getting blocks. When i get the ping they do now show up. And today i did the trick not sure if it works. i reset my availability and loogged out. When i logged back in i was given an app update. is it possible that is why the blocks where "ghosted" from me?


Did you miss or show up late to a block? Your account can be in the yellow which means you can only pick up blocks that are hard to staff. For the longest time when I late forfeitted a block I could only see evening go back routes.


----------



## neontutors

Shangsta said:


> Did you miss or show up late to a block? Your account can be in the yellow which means you can only pick up blocks that are hard to staff. For the longest time when I late forfeitted a block I could only see evening go back routes.


No but i did drop a few. That yellow status does make sense. So i may be able to go back to green/normal? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## michaelb

Do I email or call support if I picked up a block that is impossible to reach the FC in time? I totally forgot. I wasn't planning on working today but wanted to grab the block for tomorrow, accidentally picked up todays.


----------



## FlexDriver

michaelb said:


> Do I email or call support if I picked up a block that is impossible to reach the FC in time? I totally forgot. I wasn't planning on working today but wanted to grab the block for tomorrow, accidentally picked up todays.


Forfeit it ASAP and send an email to support and explain the reason/s. 50% of the time it will not go against you if you send an email (that is my experience but YMMV)


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> No but i did drop a few. That yellow status does make sense. So i may be able to go back to green/normal? Thanks a bunch.


Yeah I am seeing regular blocks again. Try to keep forfeitures down and work. Hard.


----------



## neontutors

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I am seeing regular blocks again. Try to keep forfeitures down and work. Hard.


I sent an email. Well two by accident. Maybe i should of not stuck my head out lol. But one said another driver probably grabbed it. But i know how long they last. And every ping 0. And the other support said if i had problems to email them all my info. device etc. But i doubt they know my account level. So i guess just have to sit a few out.


----------



## Htownflex

its definitely not like the holidays where i was getting blocks on demend, but now more ppl are trying to get lesser amount of blocks aviliabile. 
the last block i got i was harassing the app refreshing for 15 min straight! a 10am pop up, look at it twice, someone got it!then a 1030 pop up and i grab it! 
we all fishing harder!


----------



## gaj

I have been having a hard time getting afternoon (same day delivery) blocks in Phoenix for the past week.

I asked at the warehouse and they confirmed the time they are dropping these blocks has not changed, so maybe there are fewer blocks making it more competitive, but I don't think so. As an experiment, I fished continually for about 30-40 minutes before and after the normal drop time and still got nothing.

Maybe they are rotating who can get blocks to make it more fair to slow people who don't know when to fish?

Dunno...

g


----------



## FlexDriver

gaj said:


> I have been having a hard time getting afternoon (same day delivery) blocks in Phoenix for the past week.
> 
> I asked at the warehouse and they confirmed the time they are dropping these blocks has not changed, so maybe there are fewer blocks making it more competitive, but I don't think so. As an experiment, I fished continually for about 30-40 minutes before and after the normal drop time and still got nothing.
> 
> Maybe they are rotating who can get blocks to make it more fair to slow people who don't know when to fish?
> 
> Dunno...
> 
> g


Pretty much same position everywhere, except may be CA


----------



## michaelb

Oh lordy got hit with missing packages last week and this week. Plus the forfeiting block thing this morning might be a rip for me soon .


----------



## DriverX

flex4bmw said:


> IMO, Flex shouldn't even deliver to appartments, it's a complete waste of time, or they should have agreements with the leasing office to take them. LOGISTICS should take care all of it. According to blue vest they get paid for 10hrs./day even if they finish in two hours. They have plenty of time to do so.
> 
> A few days ago I got into a little accident while delivering flex. Seattle got hit by plenty of snow, I pulled in at a Cx drive way that goes downhill not knowing the road was icy, I slid & lost control of my car & there where two cars park, so to avoid hitting them I try to maneuver away & I end up hitting a curb wall. The worst part is since I have to go uphill to leave & my car can't make it uphill. A few minutes later the CX came out of the door. I told him the situation. He was very helpful, he had a tire chains but he's never use it & so am I, so we skip that option. Then the CX look & asked if my car has hook in the front, I check & found one. So he then grab a rope & brought out his 4 wheeler. He ended up pulling me out of his driveway. Now my BIG question is if Amazon will cover repairs for my car?
> 
> /end rant


Your risk overhead is much higher when you drive a vanity vehicle as a delivery truck. You should sell it and buy a used hybrid beater that you can abuse. I almost backed into a parked car the other day. They parked it perpendicular to the curb in the bottom of cul de sac. WTF, I don't think thats a legal parking job so I was wondering who would be at fault if I actually hit it.


----------



## flex4bmw

FlexDriver said:


> Reporting an accident might get a strike on your record. If the expenses are withing thousand dollars "absorb" at your end which I doubt as we are talking about a BMW here! IMO





neontutors said:


> And i agree on not reporting it to amazon. I heard the main reasons people are deactivated is for car accidents. Even if there are not other cars involved.


really? thats not fair at all. if i use my own insurance it would raise my premiums & if i report to amazon i risk losing the job



Shangsta said:


> Not entirely true, there is an option in the app to report I had an accident. Like Uber Flex provides commercial insurance while you drive. I believe they will fix your car but you will have to pay a 1000 deductible.


can't find the option to report in the app, anyway i should try & get an estimate for the repairs



DriverX said:


> Your risk overhead is much higher when you drive a vanity vehicle as a delivery truck. You should sell it and buy a used hybrid beater that you can abuse. I almost backed into a parked car the other day. They parked it perpendicular to the curb in the bottom of cul de sac. WTF, I don't think thats a legal parking job so I was wondering who would be at fault if I actually hit it.


the car was a gift from my parents, i flex so i can pay for gas & insurance, its the only gig i can manage without conflicting with school


----------



## DriverX

get an estimate and go from there. if you report it to your insurance don't tell them you were Flexing that thing so hard you curbed the rocker! LOL GL


----------



## neontutors

SEcond app update in less than 24 hours. Hopefully there was just an app problem with my blocks. we will see. And yeah dont mention flex AT all. ive lost 3 insurance companies due to uber/amazon. And i have a clean record. No accidents yet. They always cancel on me or want to charge me commercial insurance. FFs. even my cousin who drives a semi would pay less. They assume we make cdl driving wages. FFS


----------



## Bygosh

What is this crazy talk about "yellow" status??? It's an on/off switch you can either see blocks or you can't.


----------



## Shangsta

Bygosh said:


> What is this crazy talk about "yellow" status??? It's an on/off switch you can either see blocks or you can't.


Nope.

There was a time I could never see morning blocks even when people on this website who are at the same warehouse as me could.

Someome posted in another thread that when they called flex support there are three account standings. Green, yellow and red (deactivated)


----------



## flex4bmw

do you guys ignore the CE reports?
with my 1st one i replied & ask for more details got shutdown by automated response, since then i just ignore them, but now my CE counts is at 6, last 2 i got on both same week, i was totally shocked twas just last week too... so i sent a reply this time



> A: A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 1/7/2017 & 1/9/2017 blah blah...
> 
> my reply:
> how am i to explain/defend myself, not knowing which specific delivery is being complained for?
> i might as well make every delivery attended & return unattended deliveries to the facility
> i specifically make a note of my deliveries on the app the specific locations where i leave packages
> do customer call back if they actually found the packages? if not this still leaves a bad record on my end which isn't fair
> how about leasing offices losing packages & putting blame on us drivers?
> 
> this is getting ridiculous, i've been doing this for 3 months & twas only last month & this month i started getting reports like this almost 1 every week...
> 
> A: We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,


seriously doesnt make sense, can you actually get a human to talk to at support?

/end rant


----------



## DriverX

Trying to get them to correct a payment is worthless.


----------



## RGV

DriverX said:


> Trying to get them to correct a payment is worthless.


It work for me, I email them with proof that the rate has increased (Exhibit A) and therefore I should be compensated.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys ignore the CE reports?


No, I take them pretty seriously. When you get booted for c.E. emails from what I have seen there is no real coming back.

Are you delivering in Kent? Auburn, Federal Way. I always bring back apartments if I cant get attended or a leasing office. Lots of people are onto flex I once caught a guy watching me at an apartment in Renton. They know we drivers just drop and leave so the package thiefs have gotten smarter.

My new philsophy is everything gets handed to a person unless its a house or a locker.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys ignore the CE reports?
> with my 1st one i replied & ask for more details got shutdown by automated response, since then i just ignore them, but now my CE counts is at 6, last 2 i got on both same week, i was totally shocked twas just last week too... so i sent a reply this time
> 
> seriously doesnt make sense, can you actually get a human to talk to at support?
> 
> /end rant


I take them seriously too. I at least address that I'll do my best, but having no input on what went wrong makes it difficult to know where to improve. I also think we get the missing package email if one got left out in the rain and they complained, because, I've never seen and I don't think anyone else has ever reported a Damaged Package email.

I had to call them to task on the last summary, they sent 2 emails about missing pkgs, but the report said 4 were. It also said I delivered about 100 packages fewer than I actually did, during the correct number of blocks for the period. I'm glad I started taking more detailed notes for each block Gave them block start time and number of packages for each one. The response was pretty much "thanks for bringing that to our attention," with nothing since.



Shangsta said:


> My new philsophy is everything gets handed to a person unless its a house or a locker.


I'm getting to this point as well.


----------



## jester121

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys ignore the CE reports?
> with my 1st one i replied & ask for more details got shutdown by automated response, since then i just ignore them, but now my CE counts is at 6, last 2 i got on both same week, i was totally shocked twas just last week too... so i sent a reply this time
> 
> seriously doesnt make sense, can you actually get a human to talk to at support?


They really aren't interested in listening to explanations, it's a waste of their time -- and they don't care whether you or I work or not. They're overflowing with driver capacity in most markets right now, so if you or I get the boot it's no big deal.... they're out the cost of a badge and lanyard and the next robot takes your place. That's why I can't grasp people we've read about who have quit their job or moved or otherwise altered their lifestyle just to drive for Amazon (or Uber/Lyft, same deal).


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> .... they're out the cost of a badge and lanyard . .


+ BG check fees $30-40 at most
Even the supervisors are upset too, all they see are noobies which got reserved blocks scheduled, they do not even know how to "Log In" and Check In. Yesterday a noobie trying to scan factory bar-code of a paper towel, I asked him did you watched the Orientation video he said "No", do they show here at the WH? I shook my head and said no they play in the movie theater down the street, he said do I have to buy a ticket?................ I said no its FREE! lol


----------



## neontutors

well now we getting hit hard. But i think they just dont like me lol. Today i would of had around 80 packages. 5 bags. But my car got full. And i told them i cant take anymore. They went to get the supervisor. One of the more higher ups said. Here are some add ons. Not sure where they take you. o.o. ended up taking around 70 packages. Two went back . Since i wont work for free. Maybe if there were more. Should i be more stern? or are we just helpless on what they give us?


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> well now we getting hit hard. But i think they just dont like me lol. Today i would of had around 80 packages. 5 bags. But my car got full. And i told them i cant take anymore. They went to get the supervisor. One of the more higher ups said. Here are some add ons. Not sure where they take you. o.o. ended up taking around 70 packages. Two went back . Since i wont work for free. Maybe if there were more. Should i be more stern? or are we just helpless on what they give us?


Drive as small a car as you can and fill it as much as you can. At my WH when Suvs and vans try to give back packages they make them take them. With sedans they are much more gracious.

When and if they let you give some back, be selective. I always try to give them apartment deliveries. If its a house I make it fit.


----------



## DriverX

RGV said:


> It work for me, I email them with proof that the rate has increased (Exhibit A) and therefore I should be compensated.


Tried that I have a chain of like 10 emails. In one they actually admit that I'm correct and say they will pay but then they re-nig in another email. Total BS, oh well it was only like $16.


----------



## Htownflex

yea apartments are tricky. those are really the only ones the packages go missing. but they keep sending us that way. i dont know why they just dont make us resident deliveries.

you right about the small car, anyone who isnt driving a fuel efficient toyota is probably having a hard time turning profit.


----------



## DriverX

neontutors said:


> well now we getting hit hard. But i think they just dont like me lol. Today i would of had around 80 packages. 5 bags. But my car got full. And i told them i cant take anymore. They went to get the supervisor. One of the more higher ups said. Here are some add ons. Not sure where they take you. o.o. ended up taking around 70 packages. Two went back . Since i wont work for free. Maybe if there were more. Should i be more stern? or are we just helpless on what they give us?


Bring back whatevers undelivered after the hours are up, include your drive time to the warehouse.


----------



## DriverX

I had this lazy house wife give me the stink eye because I knocked on her door after 10 am and her yappy vanity dogs must have woke her up from her zoloft/Ambien induced mid-morning nap. She had the nerve to grunt "Don't Knock!" as I'm walking away. I looked at her like she was a moron pumped Tupac on spotify to 25 and bailed. 

If I see a sign that says don't knock or ring bell I don't, but WTF am I supposed to read her mind. location noted, I'll be sure to be real quiet next time.


----------



## Shangsta

DriverX said:


> If I see a sign that says don't knock or ring bell I don't


Same thing happened to me. "Baby is sleeping" well put a sign up like everyone else. I am not a mind reader.


----------



## FUberX

neontutors said:


> well now we getting hit hard. But i think they just dont like me lol. Today i would of had around 80 packages. 5 bags. But my car got full. And i told them i cant take anymore. They went to get the supervisor. One of the more higher ups said. Here are some add ons. Not sure where they take you. o.o. ended up taking around 70 packages. Two went back . Since i wont work for free. Maybe if there were more. Should i be more stern? or are we just helpless on what they give us?


70-80 packages wth, I thought 55 was bad, and I usually give like 10 back....

Was that at least a 4 hour block?


----------



## gaj

DriverX said:


> If I see a sign that says don't knock or ring bell I don't, but WTF am I supposed to read her mind. location noted, I'll be sure to be real quiet next time.


Some of these, I ring/knock/drop and run. Not leaving a package they don't know is there.

The weirdest thing I ever saw was a note that said "do not knock/ring, leave in box on porch". Ok, so I look around and there is a wooden box on the opposite side of the porch with another note that says "leave packages in box, and lock box with padlock inside." Literally, there was a wooden box on the porch with a hasp on the outside and a padlock inside the box. Drop package in box, close hasp and lock with padlock that was left in the box.....

At least I knew it was secure 

g


----------



## jester121

DriverX said:


> but then they re-nig in another email.


Look, I'm not one to worry about spelling/grammar in an internet forum, but this is going to get you in some hot water someday...

The word is "renege" and it is not a variation of the N word.


----------



## neontutors

Yeah was four hour block. Not sure how i finished on time. Well sans 2.


----------



## FlexDriver

gaj said:


> The weirdest thing I ever saw was a note that said "do not knock/ring, leave in box on porch". Ok, so I look around and there is a wooden box on the opposite side of the porch with another note that says "leave packages in box, and lock box with padlock inside." Literally, there was a wooden box on the porch with a hasp on the outside and a padlock inside the box. Drop package in box, close hasp and lock with padlock that was left in the box.....
> *At least I knew it was secure*
> 
> g


Some day, someone might take the whole wooden box (with package inside) and guess what who is gonna get the customer expectation email................... GAJ! LOL


----------



## neontutors

Lol yeah ive seen that. But it was just a plastic bin they used for laundry. With a note on the DOOR put the package in tub. o.o Another time i saw a bin somewhat hidden. But if i could find it. So could they especially since they are looking.


----------



## DriverX

jester121 said:


> Look, I'm not one to worry about spelling/grammar in an internet forum, but this is going to get you in some hot water someday...
> 
> The word is "renege" and it is not a variation of the N word.


Last time I checked Trump was still PrezElect. not concerned


----------



## DriverX

Just saw the weirdest Amazon ad. A Priest and a Mullah send each other knee pads.


----------



## neontutors

so is there no penalty for dropping reserved blocks? thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

neontutors said:


> so is there no penalty for dropping reserved blocks? thanks in advance.


Shouldn't be, unless it's less than 45 minutes before it starts, as with all blocks.
I've dropped them many times, to grab earlier blocks on those days as they open up.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Data collected since the 3hr block plan started. 12/12/16 was first data point. Have hardly had any 3hr blocks plus our warehouse only starts flex at 10:30am. Working time is calculated from when the Block starts 'til I drop last package whether that be a house or the WH. Mileage is calculated from the WH at pickup time to last stop which may be the WH. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Htownflex

sounds about right, now calculating the wear and tear on your car probably would still put you over 20/hr.


----------



## Germain Ramirez

Has anyone gotten a block offer from with the offers page while refreshing it? Im so used to hitting offers, going back and then repeating.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Germain Ramirez said:


> Has anyone gotten a block offer from with the offers page while refreshing it? Im so used to hitting offers, going back and then repeating.


All the time, just tap the screen every so often.


----------



## Poolepit

Anyone been refreshing the offers page and have the delivery block header notification pop up but never see a block?


----------



## FlexDriver

Poolepit said:


> Anyone been refreshing the offers page and have the delivery block header notification pop up but never see a block?


Happens once in a while, just log-out/In and blocks shows up in Calendar


----------



## Poolepit

FlexDriver said:


> Happens once in a while, just log-out/In and blocks shows up in Calendar


This isn't for reserved or accepted blocks. I have been fishing refreshing the offers page for a block and the notification that says "delivery blocks available" or something like that pops up but I never saw any blocks the entire time refreshing.


----------



## FlexDriver

Poolepit said:


> This isn't for reserved or accepted blocks. I have been fishing refreshing the offers page for a block and the notification that says "delivery blocks available" or something like that pops up but I never saw any blocks the entire time refreshing.


Sorry I misunderstood you, yeah notification is a complete joke I get it all time time too, I just satisfy myself by saying "Oh I might be too slow, someone else got it"!


----------



## Poolepit

FlexDriver said:


> Sorry I misunderstood you, yeah notification is a complete joke I get it all time time too, I just satisfy myself by saying "Oh I might be too slow, someone else got it"!


LOL I feel ya.


----------



## flex4bmw

FlexDriver said:


> Sorry I misunderstood you, yeah notification is a complete joke I get it all time time too, I just satisfy myself by saying "Oh I might be too slow, someone else got it"!


at least now there's a message letting you know that the said block was taken by someone else, i've seen it a couple of times


----------



## Hopeless Driver

I've been reading the posts as I'm about to start amazon flex delivering and wanted to learn as much as I can in advance. However, I do have one question regarding the pick up location. When will you see the address of the pick up location? Is it shown in the app after you select a block? I'd like to find out the address prior to selecting a block. Can anyone provide me this info, please.


----------



## SavageSvage

Hopeless Driver said:


> I've been reading the posts as I'm about to start amazon flex delivering and wanted to learn as much as I can in advance. However, I do have one question regarding the pick up location. When will you see the address of the pick up location? Is it shown in the app after you select a block? I'd like to find out the address prior to selecting a block. Can anyone provide me this info, please.


Did you watch the videos?


----------



## Hopeless Driver

SavageSvage said:


> Did you watch the videos?


Yes I did. Initially I was assigned one pickup location and had it changed. I do plan to watch the videos again. Are you stating that the answer to my question is located within the videos?


----------



## Poolepit

Hopeless Driver said:


> I've been reading the posts as I'm about to start amazon flex delivering and wanted to learn as much as I can in advance. However, I do have one question regarding the pick up location. When will you see the address of the pick up location? Is it shown in the app after you select a block? I'd like to find out the address prior to selecting a block. Can anyone provide me this info, please.


1 hour prior to the start of your block. Also yes watch the videos.


----------



## Shangsta

Hopeless Driver said:


> Yes I did. Initially I was assigned one pickup location and had it changed. I do plan to watch the videos again. Are you stating that the answer to my question is located within the videos?


Yes an hour before your delivery it will give you the address. Always good to get there early because even with mine you still have to find the drivers entrance. I ended up being late to my first block by not showing up early.

Once you get there dont forget to "check in"


----------



## Hopeless Driver

Shangsta said:


> Yes an hour before your delivery it will give you the address. Always good to get there early because even with mine you still have to find the drivers entrance. I ended up being late to my first block by not showing up early.
> 
> Once you get there dont forget to "check in"


Thank you for your response and the tips.

I signed up in December and went through the videos. I had issues with them getting my assigned pickup locations corrected and when that was done, I never saw in blocks open up. Now I'm beginning to see blocks open. I guess I need to go back through all the videos again to be sure I get this right. I did view the video again last night.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hopeless Driver said:


> Thank you for your response and the tips.
> 
> I signed up in December and went through the videos. I had issues with them getting my assigned pickup locations corrected and when that was done, I never saw in blocks open up. Now I'm beginning to see blocks open. I guess I need to go back through all the videos again to be sure I get this right. I did view the video again last night.


 The videos won't tell you anything about the specific location.....at least not that I know of?
Of course knowing the location of your warehouse is VERY important. It could be 10 miles away or 40!

If you know the locations designation such as UTX1, DMI1 etc post it and someone can't help pinpoint the warehouse address.
Plenty of texas drivers around.
There is a list posted on the forum with addresses, just can't seem to find it right now.

Edit: here is a link to a forum thread with designations of dallas warehouses:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/warehouse-pickup-locations-dfw.95635/#post-1345229
Start there and try to locate your designation. Should have seen it when you first downloaded and opened the app.

Another list with location designations and addresses:
https://trustfile.avalara.com/resources/amazon-warehouse-locations/
(posted by Shangsta I believe?)
Not all of them are there so might have to dig deeper.


----------



## neontutors

i forgot to mention. you can google any warehouse name. And it shows up. ie for me sat5


----------



## neontutors

well now our 3 hour blocs are the same as 4 hour. maybe 5 package difference. And i was only offered a 3 hour block afternoon. Hopefully last 3 hour block i take.


----------



## Gustavo Espinosa

Hello guys I'm new at the foro I just a have one question. Amazon block you after 40hours a week? Why? And it's any that we can do to change that? Because on our agreements say that we are and independent connected so we can work as many hours we want


----------



## neontutors

One time when i was fired from my main job. I worked 7 days a week. And made around 1008 i think. **** that was exhausting. So i dont think they block you.


----------



## Gustavo Espinosa

neontutors said:


> One time when i was fired from my main job. I worked 7 days a week. And made around 1008 i think. &%[email protected]!* that was exhausting. So i dont think they block you.


I was doing the same but that was just on December las week they limit the hours to 40 per week and 8 per day This is in Las Vegas and a lot of driver have the same issue. I call support and they say that it's no limit but it's not like that because wen I hit my 40 hours I can't get more same day routs


----------



## neontutors

Gustavo Espinosa said:


> I was doing the same but that was just on December las week they limit the hours to 40 per week and 8 per day This is in Las Vegas and a lot of driver have the same issue. I call support and they say that it's no limit but it's not like that because wen I hit my 40 hours I can't get more same day routs


damn i c. this was back in october.


----------



## enigmaquip

yea calling support is a joke on asking about hours..... I've heard there's a couple WH's that allow 56 hrs.... but for mine (and maybe most others) it's 8 per day 40 per week with the week being Sun-Sat... I usually end up having fri/sat off from flex because I max out on thur


----------



## Gustavo Espinosa

enigmaquip said:


> yea calling support is a joke on asking about hours..... I've heard there's a couple WH's that allow 56 hrs.... but for mine (and maybe most others) it's 8 per day 40 per week with the week being Sun-Sat... I usually end up having fri/sat off from flex because I max out on thur


but that suck its nothing that we can do? because they are braking the agreements, because we suppose yo be able to work any mount of hour that we want have to be some place to call or email to make that clear.


----------



## Shangsta

Gustavo Espinosa said:


> but that suck its nothing that we can do? because they are braking the agreements, because we suppose yo be able to work any mount of hour that we want have to be some place to call or email to make that clear.


Amazon got sued by some folks who got over 40 hours. They wanted overtime pay and ruined it for everyone.

You are wrong though that amazon owes you anything. As an independent contractor they have the right to give you hours and they have the right to give you nothing.

Remember this is a gig, not a job. If you arent making enough may be time for a real job.


----------



## Gustavo Espinosa

Shangsta said:


> Amazon got sued by some folks who got over 40 hours. They wanted overtime pay and ruined it for everyone.
> 
> You are wrong though that amazon owes you anything. As an independent contractor they have the right to give you hours and they have the right to give you nothing.
> 
> Remember this is a gig, not a job. If you arent making enough may be time for a real job.


Sorry but on the agreement say that we don't have limit what mean that we can work as many we want and on the email that they send me they say you don't suppost to have limit on your hours but finally some one tell me why they put the limit.! Thank you.


----------



## FlexDriver

Gustavo Espinosa said:


> Hello guys I'm new at the foro I just a have one question. Amazon block you after 40hours a week? Why? And it's any that we can do to change that? Because on our agreements say that we are and independent connected so we can work as many hours we want


They put you on hold after 40, so that other people have chance to work. There is nothing about "as many hours" *anymore* in TOS


----------



## neontutors

Hello,

On January 19, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.

If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].

Thank you for using Amazon Flex!

Best regards,

so is my warehouse ****ed? do i have to deliver all packages now. Even if it cost me out of pocket. G.G

also are these emails on par with customer expectations? because some i labeled no safe place to leave. And catch 22. im guessing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Basically, you have to deliver stuff, or mark them undeliverable and return them THAT DAY. I think that's the email you get if you return them the next day (or not at all).
If it's unsafe, bring them back. You'll never get an email like that if you do.


----------



## jester121

.... unless you just quit at the end of the 3-4 hour block with boxes in your car and just drive them back. That won't end well.


----------



## neontutors

OK I'm confused. Because my buddy got this On November 9, 2016, our records indicate that you had undelivered packages and the packages were not returned to the station at the end of your block. We expect that delivery partners return all undeliverable packages back to the station at the end of their block.

If you have problems successfully scanning a package, please call Support through the app so they can accurately update the package’s status. The package status and reason you provide in the Amazon Flex app are shared with the end customer. If a package is scanned incorrectly, the customer experience is negatively impacted.

So WTF is mine about? Do I really have to lose money to keep this gig?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

What exactly happened that caused you to get the email? You're expected to bring back packages that you can't deliver, even if you 'lose money'. It's part of the agreement you signed.


----------



## neontutors

yeah thats what i did. When my shift ended. I had some no access and some no safe place to leave. And when i deliver all of them. i get a ce email. thank you guys for your h elpf. Just to clarify. I did take them back. I dont mind as the warehouse is closer to my house.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

neontutors said:


> Hello,
> 
> On January 19, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> so is my warehouse &%[email protected]!*ed? do i have to deliver all packages now. Even if it cost me out of pocket. G.G
> 
> also are these emails on par with customer expectations? because some i labeled no safe place to leave. And catch 22. im guessing.


First off, how many packages did you take back to the warehouse? How many did you NOT ATTEMPT to deliver because you were at the end of your block time? I'm sure that is not about unsafe location or no access issues.

I took out a run that a guy brought back to the station the other night, he said it was past his block time. It was 16 packages, the delivery location was 20 minutes from the WH, he dropped them off at the WH about 10 minutes after his block ended. It took me all of 37 minutes to drop them all in the dark, once I got out to the neighborhood. I know he got one of those emails and didn't save any time, plus had to make a trip back to the warehouse.

I feel sometimes you've got to take the good with the bad. But you need to know if you're ridiculously overloaded before you go out, you have a chance to deal with it then, but once you leave, you've pretty much agreed to try them all.


----------



## chopstick

I've only had 1 or 2 blocks that took 5 hours. And maybe 3 or 4 blocks that took slightly over 4 hours.

The vast majority of my blocks, I either finish an hour early or if it's a really easy block, I might even finish 2 hours early. But most of the time, I get done 30 -60 minutes early. Maybe 30% take the full 4 hours to get done. Not much more. These statistics probably vary by region and the individual habits of each warehouse.


----------



## chopstick

I will say that Flex is a very convenient, easy to work with "gig" for anyone who's primary job is at night. That way you can Flex during the day, when deliveries are most efficient, and then go to your regular "job" around 5 or 6 pm and take it from there. If you manage to get 40 hours,that's extra income of roughly 720 per week, which could really help with any financial issues if you're in a bind.

I will also say, though, that the effects of working roughly 80 hours a week are extremely negative and not sustainable for anyone who wants to have any kind of personal life. Which is why this kind of thing should only be a temporary solution.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

One thing to note, I believe if you mark as 'unsafe' you're expected to call the customer first, THAT could be the source of the email. If you do that and bring it back to the WHT you should be fine


----------



## Shangsta

Gustavo Espinosa said:


> Sorry but on the agreement say that we don't have limit what mean that we can work as many we want.


Wrong, you can work as many as they *let* you.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> On January 19, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.


Could be that different warehouses have different stances on returning packages after your scheduled time has ended without attemping delivery.

I saw someone got an expectation email for not calling a customer on a "nowhere safe to deliver package" I havent always called at apartments and have never got one.


----------



## miauber1x831

Echoing the above, I've never called at apartments when I mark them "nowhere safe to leave package" and I've never once received a customer expectations e-mail for that.


----------



## neontutors

had about 3 return end of shift. Mainly because they were add ons. And were 20 minutes each way. Could be that.


----------



## Abbas

So amazon flex got ruined in Tampa.... do the warehouses drop just 1 block per shift?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

neontutors said:


> had about 3 return end of shift. Mainly because they were add ons. And were 20 minutes each way. Could be that.


When you say add on, do you mean(and this is very simplified)...you scanned the bag it said there were 15 you loaded the contents in your car, then at some point you found an extra package, meaning there were actually 16 in that bag? Or do you mean, they added those before you left the warehouse?


----------



## neontutors

Joe Snuffy said:


> When you say add on, do you mean(and this is very simplified)...you scanned the bag it said there were 15 you loaded the contents in your car, then at some point you found an extra package, meaning there were actually 16 in that bag? Or do you mean, they added those before you left the warehouse?[/QUOT
> they added before i left.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

neontutors said:


> they added before I left.


Well, that what I was originally talking about. If they are hitting you with extra stuff right before you leave, you've got to know if it works with your stuff and that it won't be in the right place in the auto routing. Unfortunately, you may have to eat this one. If it's not part of what they originally gave you, you are actually doing the blue vests a favor by taking it, but you are responsible if you accept it.


----------



## Colie

So why did you take them? Checking the map, or simply the number of the area they were grouped in would've easily solved that problem before you left. If they were really 20 minutes each way thats an obvious add-on not to agree to deliver.


----------



## UberPasco

Abbas said:


> So amazon flex got ruined in Tampa.... do the warehouses drop just 1 block per shift?


If even that. 
FYI, there is a seperate thread for Prime.


----------



## neontutors

for true. its becoming a trend they are trying to screw me. But thanks for all the info. That shift was horrible. 1:40 hours until i got to my first delivery. old express ways that are still 3 lanes. And one used for turning. Worst traffic i have ever seen.


----------



## Htownflex

i always check before i leave the wharehouse. its usually not an issue when they see all the dots on one side and one sepearate. i never been over my shift, but i never picked up anything less than a 4 block.

i got used to dealing with apartments and being fast and hiding packages. bussiness are still annoying when they send you on the run around. and i hop gated nieghborhood that dont have much vechile traffic. longest route 3:45 rarely. average 2:45.

avoid tolls to stretch the 72... not bad side, these routes are love/hate relationship


----------



## andvhbk

is there any problem if i have many returned packages as of no access? I have around 5 of them in this heavy raining day and i didn't call cus. They're all gated apartment, only 1 with access code provided but it didn't work. 
And have anyone having trouble with the app's navigation? I used to see "you have reached the destination on the left side" but it is on the right actually.


----------



## flex4bmw

Sometimes the app itself will auto-complete once the block time has gone over, at which you can then marked remaining items "DELIVERY WILL BE TOO LATE" or if there's already items marked for WH return, it'll auto route you back to WH.
As for add-ons, do not scan them, take them tho.


----------



## RGV

andvhbk said:


> is there any problem if i have many returned packages as of no access? I have around 5 of them in this heavy raining day and i didn't call cus. They're all gated apartment, only 1 with access code provided but it didn't work.
> And have anyone having trouble with the app's navigation? I used to see "you have reached the destination on the left side" but it is on the right actually.


Yes, the app navigation can sometimes make error like that, it has happened to me more than one, since then i make it a habit to look both side when make a turn.
For return packages, many times I have returned more 5 pkgs back to WH due to apt complex things (not safe, no access, you name it) ..so far it fine, sometimes I call the Cx sometimes I don't, it's recommended to call Cx before mark the packages unable to deliver.

Once, I have to re-deliver packages that I marked un-deliver the day before.


----------



## FlexDriver

neontutors said:


> for true. its becoming a trend they are trying to screw me. But thanks for all the info. That shift was horrible. 1:40 hours until i got to my first delivery. old express ways that are still 3 lanes. And one used for turning. Worst traffic i have ever seen.


Why you think you are so special that they gonna screw *"you"*? When Amazon going to screw, they dont discriminate...... period!


----------



## Shangsta

andvhbk said:


> is there any problem if i have many returned packages as of no access? I have around 5 of them in this heavy raining day and i didn't call cus. They're all gated apartment, only 1 with access code provided but it didn't work.
> And have anyone having trouble with the app's navigation? I used to see "you have reached the destination on the left side" but it is on the right actually.


Actually it depends on your warehouse. Some drivers have gotten emails about not attempting all deliveries.

Now if you are physically driving to each location then mark no access you should be fine.


----------



## limepro

Someone has my coffee maker and still hasn't delivered it, says it left the warehouse at noon lol. He is probably at home making himself some expresso.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Someone has my coffee maker and still hasn't delivered it, says it left the warehouse at noon lol. He is probably at home making himself some expresso.


Look under the doormat Limepro, its there lol


----------



## neontutors

FlexDriver said:


> Why you think you are so special that they gonna screw *"you"*? When Amazon going to screw, they dont discriminate...... period!


You never met me. i have this habit of bringing out the worst in people.


----------



## FlexDriver

neontutors said:


> You never met me. i have this habit of bringing out the worst in people.


Too much bragging is NOT good for health!


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> Actually it depends on your warehouse. Some drivers have gotten emails about not attempting all deliveries.
> 
> Now if you are physically driving to each location then mark no access you should be fine.


or spoof your location


----------



## DriverX

DSD2 can't get rid of their 3 hour blocks fast enough. Hey raise the price dummies! it's the Playoffs with a 100% chance of rain!!


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Look under the doormat Limepro, its there lol


Checked, nothing there. Amazon already sent me another and are using a different delivery service since even they know theirs sucks.


----------



## andvhbk

it might got stolen too, bro. deliver don't even know what the hell is inside of the brown box


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Did anyone download the new version of the APP(3.0.4798.0). The map constantly auto zooms out, can't tell if your in the right neighborhood much less right house.


----------



## gaj

Joe Snuffy said:


> Did anyone download the new version of the APP(3.0.4798.0). The map constantly auto zooms out, can't tell if your in the right neighborhood much less right house.


I have noticed that in the last few updates.... once you get near your destination, the map zooms way out. Very annoying.

g


----------



## Joe Snuffy

gaj said:


> I have noticed that in the last few updates.... once you get near your destination, the map zooms way out. Very annoying.
> 
> g


I've never had a problem 'til today, it updated before my first block. Now instant zoom out to center on GPS location, probably a mile plus radius. Only way to know if you're going correctly is to use navigation. I don't need that or want it yapping at me. Others that downloaded this version have same issue. Plus a couple of us had packages that were scanned disappear from itinerary during the run, and after delivery is made, down the road show up as undelivered.

It's update 3.0.4798.0, use at your own risk.


----------



## Htownflex

i had the same issue!! maps were annoying and off. and i had a package come off my iteniary, extended my route by 10 min. plus, the earnings tab shares less details than before.


----------



## chopstick

Never got my $50 gift card from amazon for working xmas eve. They sent me 1 automated reply and then ignored all further communications from me. No explanation from them as to why I didn't get it.

Oh well, I'm not doing this "gig" much longer anyway.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

chopstick said:


> Never got my $50 gift card from amazon for working xmas eve. They sent me 1 automated reply and then ignored all further communications from me. No explanation from them as to why I didn't get it.
> 
> Oh well, I'm not doing this "gig" much longer anyway.


Haven't seen mine either, haven't inquired about it though, dealing with support through email is about as useful as diet water.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

The automated email they sent me was just the original terms, not even a hello or whatever. So bzzare. I suppose they can claim the number was 'limited'


----------



## SpiritualGangster

Are there any cheap commercial insurance carriers(or affordable at least with what amazon pays) out there for us NYC drivers?


----------



## Shangsta

SpiritualGangster said:


> Are there any cheap commercial insurance carriers(or affordable at least with what amazon pays) out there for us NYC drivers?


This place used to have a lot of NYC drivers. Many of them found flex not to be worth it due to the cost of commercial and parking issues.

Uber pays NYC drivers the most in America. Almost 2 dollars a mile. Makes the cost of commercial insurance worth it. Flex is meh.


----------



## MacDriver

Joe Snuffy said:


> I've never had a problem 'til today, it updated before my first block. Now instant zoom out to center on GPS location, probably a mile plus radius. Only way to know if you're going correctly is to use navigation. I don't need that or want it yapping at me. Others that downloaded this version have same issue. Plus a couple of us had packages that were scanned disappear from itinerary during the run, and after delivery is made, down the road show up as undelivered.
> 
> It's update 3.0.4798.0, use at your own risk.


Yes, this new auto zoom out occurs throughout the app, not just upon "You have arrived" (when you are still several houses away). Try zooming in and it immediately zooms back out. It also auto zooms out at the start of the next delivery, even if thats across the street or just a few houses away.

I sent a complaint message via the app's feedback menu and received an auto reply. If more people sent a feedback message, maybe they will remove this annoying auto zoom out feature.


----------



## enigmaquip

I downgraded back to 4418 just because of the stupid zoom out crap, made the map almost usless unless you use the 'navigate' feature which I never used to use before the change, would just go off the blue lines to see where I needed to go


----------



## Htownflex

wharehouse jammed my car with over 70 boxes; then had me go back to same house twice. stupid update makes the app harder to use without navigation. I guess i should start looking for a real job and detox


----------



## MacDriver

Htownflex said:


> wharehouse jammed my car with over 70 boxes; then had me go back to same house twice. stupid update makes the app harder to use without navigation. I guess i should start looking for a real job and detox


That's right. The app version 3.0.4798.0 forces you to use navigation. It always starts by zooming out city-wide. And then when you APPROACH your destination, "you have arrived", the map zooms out city-wide again! You can try zooming back in, but it automatically zooms back out. The last 3 hour block took 4.5 hours fighting this non-sense. Until all these auto zoom outs are removed from the app, I'm also done with this gig....


----------



## Joe Snuffy

I think I said this all about a week ago......



Joe Snuffy said:


> Did anyone download the new version of the APP(3.0.4798.0). The map constantly auto zooms out, can't tell if your in the right neighborhood much less right house.


My last message to them through the app mentions that now they are making us use more battery and possibly more data, not enough time to tell about the data, either way it's costing us money with this version.


----------



## flexian

just found out about Amazon store.....anyone delivered to this? so its like a ups store w Amazon lockers....?

surprised its not more popular


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826985514716717056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827001863027322880


----------



## michaelb

Does anyone know if I drop a 3 hr X block can I pick up a 4 hr X block at same starting time?


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Does anyone know if I drop a 3 hr X block can I pick up a 4 hr X block at same starting time?


When I drop a block I usually can't see a block for the same time just my experience


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> When I drop a block I usually can't see a block for the same time just my experience


Yeah I know that's a thing for same hour block but wasn't too sure if it's different for 3 vs 4.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

I have a quick question. I know a guy on youtube (just can't find it now) said that he does postmates and Flex with his wife. Do you think the Flex warehouse guy would have a problem if I had my wife in the car when I went to pickup the packages ( we drive into our warehouse to pick up). Or would I have to let her out and have her sit in the waiting area, then pick her up at the end.

Thanks for your help


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Can't bring anyone else into the WH, there's been other threads about that here.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Can't bring anyone else into the WH, there's been other threads about that here.


That's what I thought. It would make sense, thanks.


----------



## FlexDriver

Our WH is located where other WHs share same parking lot, so I bring my spouse once in a while and no one have any problem so far. But it does not allows his/her presence while delivering.


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> Our WH is located where other WHs share same parking lot, so I bring my spouse once in a while and no one have any problem so far. But it does now allows his/her presence while delivering.


Most drivers let their spouse or child out then pick them up after they get their packages. That's fine. Bringing a pax into the warehouse is usually a big no no and gets you sent out from my observation


----------



## cyclejoc

Does anyone know how many blocks/hours a person can work in a week? Some people have not been able to see blocks after working 10. No on seems to have the official word.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Supposedly 40 hours, from Sunday through Saturday.


----------



## enigmaquip

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Supposedly 40 hours, from Sunday through Saturday.


From my personal experience and others I know that is the case


----------



## flex4bmw

snowy day here, i forfeit my block hoping for an increase rate & here's what i got instead, blocks available til 8p


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> snowy day here, i forfeit my block hoping for an increase rate & here's what i got instead, blocks available til 8p


Lol yeah I turned on Uber today. Surge is hitting 6x. I made 72 dollars in an hour and didn't have to get out to deliver packages.


----------



## RGV

Few days ago, I over heard some drivers discussing about new 'customer expectation' email: marked undelivered without contact Cx. Have anyone got that kind of email lately?


----------



## jester121

RGV said:


> Few days ago, I over heard some drivers discussing about new 'customer expectation' email: marked undelivered without contact Cx. Have anyone got that kind of email lately?


Heh.... I bet it's doing drive-bys on apartments or gated areas, and never attempting a call to support or the customer.


----------



## Shangsta

RGV said:


> Few days ago, I over heard some drivers discussing about new 'customer expectation' email: marked undelivered without contact Cx. Have anyone got that kind of email lately?


It's not new but some drivers get them when they don't call customers after they knock on a door at an apartment then mark undeliverable.

I never have gotten one and haven't always called the customer or support. So I wonder if it's a recipient who makes this claim against the driver or if certain warehouses enforce this.

Calling support is useless bc they often just call the recipient so I ditch the middle man and call the recipient on my own if they don't answer. No voicemail. I left a voice mail once and the guy called me back asking me to dead head back to him while I was on my way back to warehouse.

Flex has it on record you called them via the app. Move on to the next delivery.


----------



## Htownflex

Houston had $88 blocks today. not sure if ppl been laying back becuase of the recent crazy package count or becuase all the flex drivers were hung over from the superbowl. cheap bastards kept releasing the blocks only 30 min in adv; live too far for me to grab one.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> It's not new but some drivers get them when they don't call customers after they knock on a door at an apartment then mark undeliverable.
> 
> I never have gotten one and haven't always called the customer or support. So I wonder if it's a recipient who makes this claim against the driver or if certain warehouses enforce this.
> 
> Calling support is useless bc they often just call the recipient so I ditch the middle man and call the recipient on my own if they don't answer. No voicemail. I left a voice mail once and the guy called me back asking me to dead head back to him while I was on my way back to warehouse.
> 
> Flex has it on record you called them via the app. Move on to the next delivery.


Yup I just give the CX a call if there's no where to leave it or can't access and just skip support. Because that adds so much more time. If CX doesn't pick it up after like 2-3 calls then I'll mark it undeliverable.

If a driver marked my package undeliverable without calling me first I'd be pretty pissed and let support know about it. So it makes sense that some people get emails about it.


----------



## andvhbk

michaelb said:


> Yup I just give the CX a call if there's no where to leave it or can't access and just skip support. Because that adds so much more time. If CX doesn't pick it up after like 2-3 calls then I'll mark it undeliverable.
> 
> If a driver marked my package undeliverable without calling me first I'd be pretty pissed and let support know about it. So it makes sense that some people get emails about it.


What should we tell them if they picked up, told you they are not at home and guide you to leave it with their relative which live 2-3 miles away? I don't really want to drive off my route. I also get a paper note at CX door says that i need to leave package at address bla bla bla... Will you guy do that?

One more question, does everyone fasten your seat belt while delivering house to house?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

So anyone else get this week and last week's summery this morning?
I've FINALLY put in an 'overall ratings' -- which for 'customer didn't receive' is based on the last 500 packages, apparently.

Oddly it doesn't care how many 'successful' you got....but what was odd is both weeks I had two not 'successful', though they weren't counted as 'customer didn't receive'. Wonder what that means?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

andvhbk said:


> What should we tell them if they picked up, told you they are not at home and guide you to leave it with their relative which live 2-3 miles away? I don't really want to drive off my route. I also get a paper note at CX door says that i need to leave package at address bla bla bla... Will you guy do that?


It's never come up here, outside of one who wanted it left across the street (and a couple at a business next door), and one who wanted at a UPS store I had been on earlier in that route. For the later I was going to put it over the fence on the side, though he showed up home right then, so...

If it was a "reletive 2-3 miles" I might contact support just to have it in the system. Certainly there's no reason it's part of our job to go elsewhere unless we want to.


----------



## Flier5425

I have been patiently waiting for a block to open up I was able accept. FINALLY after 3+ months I receive an offer I can accept. 4 hour block 12-4pm 02/11/17. Now the questions begin. How many packages can I expect to receive? Why does the pay range from 72-100? Will I see the area I am delivering in with enough time to cancel if I am not comfortable with that area? My pickup starts at Irvine warehouse.


----------



## Flex89

Flier5425 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a block to open up I was able accept. FINALLY after 3+ months I receive an offer I can accept. 4 hour block 12-4pm 02/11/17. Now the questions begin. How many packages can I expect to receive? Why does the pay range from 72-100? Will I see the area I am delivering in with enough time to cancel if I am not comfortable with that area? My pickup starts at Irvine warehouse.


If your on this forum, your questions have already been answered.


----------



## flexian

Flier5425 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a block to open up I was able accept. FINALLY after 3+ months I receive an offer I can accept. 4 hour block 12-4pm 02/11/17. Now the questions begin. How many packages can I expect to receive? Why does the pay range from 72-100? Will I see the area I am delivering in with enough time to cancel if I am not comfortable with that area? My pickup starts at Irvine warehouse.


72-100 sounds like Prime Now, try that thread instead

u can read thru it and get a feel for what might be answers to ur Questions.....

u may find there arent really any hard and fast answers for Prime Now, its all about the ware house


----------



## Rosio

I'm not in Irvine, but just to let you know, the address shows up at one hour prior, so of you don't think you can make it, just forfeit it no later than 45 minutes prior.


----------



## flex4bmw

arrgh, had to forfeit within 40mins coz they increased rates!($88) but tough icy roads today after snowy day yesterday, I got stuck for 30mins on some private road & another car as well. luckily only had few packages(27) to deliver, I end up an hour early.

/end rant


----------



## Flier5425

Flex89 said:


> If your on this forum, your questions have already been answered.


Thank you so much for all of your help. I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

andvhbk said:


> What should we tell them if they picked up, told you they are not at home and guide you to leave it with their relative which live 2-3 miles away? I don't really want to drive off my route. I also get a paper note at CX door says that i need to leave package at address bla bla bla... Will you guy do that?
> 
> One more question, does everyone fasten your seat belt while delivering house to house?


As far as the note one, call support, after you look up that address. If it's way out of the way to heck with it, if it's close, then you must decide if it's easier to go back to the warehouse or drop it(provided you don't already have to go back to the warehouse of course). Same applies for the person you spoke to, definitely call support, and 2-3 miles from you is usually easier than going back to warehouse. Of course it should now become the LAST stop, mark it as undeliverable, unsafe location, then when the app tells you to go to warehouse at end, click the one with the red dot and hit reattempt, but go to other address.


----------



## michaelb

andvhbk said:


> What should we tell them if they picked up, told you they are not at home and guide you to leave it with their relative which live 2-3 miles away? I don't really want to drive off my route. I also get a paper note at CX door says that i need to leave package at address bla bla bla... Will you guy do that?
> 
> One more question, does everyone fasten your seat belt while delivering house to house?


I wouldn't drive it to their relative. Usually they just tell me to toss in the backyard, leave it at neighbor, or just leave at the front door.

Funny thing though today, called a CX they said to leave at apartment X in the front, went there and there were these old Mexican ladies who didn't speak English so they wouldn't take the package. Called the CX again and she said to leave it at another neighbor near their house so I had to walk all the way to the back and they weren't home. So I was like F this and just marked it nowhere safe to leave the package. At least I tried lol.

And you should be using seat belt yes, but I don't unless it's a longer drive.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Bah, think I made a mistake.

Did a block this morning, all was well. Went to open the app recently and it kept force-closing after a second or two. Restarted phone, etc, so I deleted it and went about redownloading, since I have a recent link. However the app won't finish installing now. Keeps getting hung up when it's almost done and I get an "Unable to Download" app pop-up. -____-

edit: Should specify this is iPhone and yes, I'm up to date on the latest iOS with plenty of free space.


----------



## FlexDriver

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Bah, think I made a mistake.
> 
> Did a block this morning, all was well. Went to open the app recently and it kept force-closing after a second or two. Restarted phone, etc, so I deleted it and went about redownloading, since I have a recent link. However the app won't finish installing now. Keeps getting hung up when it's almost done and I get an "Unable to Download" app pop-up. -____-


Reboot the phone few times than try again, worst cum worst factory reset the phone but that will be extreme action. BTW if you see the app in in the "Application Manager" try clearing cache and data and un-install the app and reinstall.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

FlexDriver said:


> Reboot the phone few times than try again, worst cum worst factory reset the phone but that will be extreme action. BTW if you see the app in in the "Application Manager" try clearing cache and data and un-install the app and reinstall.


Thanks but I'm actually on an iPhone, I realize I wasn't specific. Already tried a couple reboots so not sure what the issue is. Attempted to download on another phone too, exact same issue, so I'm wondering if it's something on their end, though idk what it could be.

Not ready to go through a factory reboot over this yet, though, since I can use my Android tablet in the meantime if need be.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> snowy day here, i forfeit my block hoping for an increase rate & here's what i got instead, blocks available til 8p


They tried to pull the same crap today but from 730 to 1130 all the blocks just sat there. Now they have 4 hour blocks for 96 bucks.


----------



## Shangsta

Flier5425 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a block to open up I was able accept. FINALLY after 3+ months I receive an offer I can accept. 4 hour block 12-4pm 02/11/17. Now the questions begin. How many packages can I expect to receive? Why does the pay range from 72-100? Will I see the area I am delivering in with enough time to cancel if I am not comfortable with that area? My pickup starts at Irvine warehouse.


Congrats on finally getting a block. I assume the range means you are eligible for tips.

Unfortunately you take what you get.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> arrgh, had to forfeit within 40mins coz they increased rates!($88) but tough icy roads today after snowy day yesterday, I got stuck for 30mins on some private road & another car as well. luckily only had few packages(27) to deliver, I end up an hour early.
> 
> /end rant


Yeah Kent and Renton have a lot of hills in residential areas. I sat today out. Where were you delivering?


----------



## aflexdriver

Shangsta said:


> Yeah Kent and Renton have a lot of hills in residential areas. I sat today out. Where were you delivering?


I got the same problem on monday in seattle and tuesday in renton.
Almost got stuck so I had to release my monday night block bc $88 isn't enough to pay for a towing.
On tuesday I had 18 packages to deliver to a 55+ yo trailer park and got stuck for a few minutes. So then I dropped all the pkgs off at the mailboxes instead of driving to each trailer.


----------



## Memorex

For the last 2 days, the app has directed me to the warehouse after I finish early. I'm not going. Has this happened for anyone else's?


----------



## MacDriver

Joe Snuffy said:


> Did anyone download the new version of the APP(3.0.4798.0). The map constantly auto zooms out, can't tell if your in the right neighborhood much less right house.


Version 3.0.5126.0 is available today. Can anyone verify if the auto zoom outs of 3.0.4798.0 have been removed?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Memorex said:


> For the last 2 days, the app has directed me to the warehouse after I finish early. I'm not going. Has this happened for anyone else's?


Check your itinerary to see if it thinks you have previously returned packages, sometimes they don't drop off by the time you do the next time route


----------



## Memorex

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Check your itinerary to see if it thinks you have previouslyft returned packages, sometimeso they don't drop off by the time you do the next time route


Thanks. That's the first thing I checked. There's was nothing else but the warehouse location.


----------



## jester121

MacDriver said:


> Version 3.0.5126.0 is available today. Can anyone verify if the auto zoom outs of 3.0.4798.0 have been removed?


Everyone is scared to install it... what else will they break this week?


----------



## flexian

would love to check but cant see any shifts what so ever


----------



## Joe Snuffy

jester121 said:


> Everyone is scared to install it... what else will they break this week?





MacDriver said:


> Version 3.0.5126.0 is available today. Can anyone verify if the auto zoom outs of 3.0.4798.0 have been removed?


It works. No more auto zoom.


----------



## Shangsta

aflexdriver said:


> I got the same problem on monday in seattle and tuesday in renton.
> Almost got stuck so I had to release my monday night block bc $88 isn't enough to pay for a towing.
> On tuesday I had 18 packages to deliver to a 55+ yo trailer park and got stuck for a few minutes. So then I dropped all the pkgs off at the mailboxes instead of driving to each trailer.


As yeah those senior places are awful. The numbers jump around in no particular order. Someone has the good advice to take a picture of the map when you arrive.

I hope they weren't usps mailboxes. Remember it is a federal crime for us to use those.


----------



## aflexdriver

Shangsta said:


> As yeah those senior places are awful. The numbers jump around in no particular order. Someone has the good advice to take a picture of the map when you arrive.
> 
> I hope they weren't usps mailboxes. Remember it is a federal crime for us to use those.


Yeah I took a picture of the map and marked a dot on each home I had to deliver to try to find the best route.
It was actually kinda mailroom, I left the packages on the floor so I think that's ok.


----------



## chopstick

An update to my $50 christmas gift card drama. Amazon sent me an apology email stating they had screwed up the wording of the offer and that as a result it was not valid and led to confusion. They gave me a $25 gift card as an apology. So, I still got $25, lol.. better than nothing


----------



## DriverX

Memorex said:


> Thanks. That's the first thing I checked. There's was nothing else but the warehouse location.


Just use the arrived at location but GPS isn't working option, then swipe arrived.


----------



## Memorex

DriverX said:


> Just use the arrived at location but GPS isn't working option, then swipe arrived.


Thanks. It's not actually a problem. I just wanted to know if anyone else experienced it. I did that and it prompted me to start scanning packages. Lol


----------



## andvhbk

yesterday i was scanning packages, scanned 50/6x packages and the app crashed, tried to restart it and it shown nothing in the scanned. i had to take out 50 packages that was organized to my car and re-scan it. The package handler guy just said sorry.....


----------



## Shangsta

andvhbk said:


> yesterday i was scanning packages, scanned 50/6x packages and the app crashed, tried to restart it and it shown nothing in the scanned. i had to take out 50 packages that was organized to my car and re-scan it. The package handler guy just said sorry.....


Kind of mind blowing a tech company can't come up with a decent app


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Kind of mind blowing a tech company can't come up with a decent app


It happens when start of the work is based on "bad intentions", Amazon is famous for treating their employees as POS, what an IC can expect from a company with that repute.


----------



## konoplya

andvhbk said:


> yesterday i was scanning packages, scanned 50/6x packages and the app crashed, tried to restart it and it shown nothing in the scanned. i had to take out 50 packages that was organized to my car and re-scan it. The package handler guy just said sorry.....


happened to me a couple times. just scan 10 packages and swipe to finish, then go to pick up option and scan 10 more. that way if it crashes it will save what you've scanned.


----------



## DriverX

konoplya said:


> happened to me a couple times. just scan 10 packages and swipe to finish, then go to pick up option and scan 10 more. that way if it crashes it will save what you've scanned.


Yeah but your route can get all jacked up.


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> Kind of mind blowing a tech company can't come up with a decent app


I thought they were a bookstore.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

DriverX said:


> Yeah but your route can get all jacked up.


Pretty sure the route is made before you scan a single thing, finishing multiple times shouldn't affect it.


----------



## Flex89

Finishing multiple times....


----------



## DriverX

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Pretty sure the route is made before you scan a single thing, finishing multiple times shouldn't affect it.


nope, I think it's just an algo because they can add a random package to your route while youre loading and it may or may not route in proper. plus it's not like the blue vests have time to be custom routing each load,. they'd be using an algo to do it quickly which is the same thing we have in our apps, but there's has more info like estimated time and distance info that we don't see.


----------



## konoplya

DriverX said:


> Yeah but your route can get all jacked up.


not really, it goes in order every time.


----------



## konoplya

DriverX said:


> nope, I think it's just an algo because they can add a random package to your route while youre loading and it may or may not route in proper. plus it's not like the blue vests have time to be custom routing each load,. they'd be using an algo to do it quickly which is the same thing we have in our apps, but there's has more info like estimated time and distance info that we don't see.


i don't know, maybe that's how it is for prime, for online orders the route is pre-made and pre-sorted when they give it to us. the app goes by the 4 digit code and sorts the itinerary automatically.


----------



## Shangsta

With logistics the route is ordered when they put the packages/tote together.

So you can scan multiple times and things will go in order.

Now if you pick up a random package it will automatically put that package at the end of your route even if it doesn't make sense routing wise. That's why for evening go backs and mis sorted packages you can end up hitting the same neighborhood twice. The app doesn't automatically route, there is someone at the warehouse who organizes packages into one block when the route is created.


----------



## Trebor

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
> Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
> 1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
> 2) Folding Cart/Dolly
> 3) Flash Light
> 4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
> 5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
> 6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
> 7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
> _*Scheduling a Block/s*_
> Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
> *1) Weekly Scheduling*
> It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
> *2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
> You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
> *3) During Day Scheduling*
> The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
> *4) Forfeiting a Block*
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> *TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 5) Type of Blocks
> - 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> *- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> *- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> *TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> Getting Ready for Delivery*
> Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
> *1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
> Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.
> 3) Driving for Deliveries*
> Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) us


I agree with everything under "Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering" except for the full tank of gas. I usually show up to the warehouse needing gas. Gas is cheaper out there. I get gas after I get some boxes.

Well, I am logistics, so time 5 minutes at the pump is not an issue. I usually stop and get some food along my route as well. Reason being, I am usually ubering around before seeing an amazon shift in the app. Even though I take my time, I almost always fall within the time period provided. once or twice, I have gone over and that was because amazon gave me too many boxes. Of course, I don't give up, I just see it as the "time" leveling out.

In summary, gas does not matter.


----------



## Htownflex

yea that happen to me 20 boxes in yesterday. interesting this has happen to us recently after the last update.

on another note, the WH ppl have became a**hole. they stop letting us use thier restroom. everyone in the WH seems mad at life.


----------



## FlexDriver

DriverX said:


> nope, I think it's just an algo because they can add a random package to your route while youre loading and it may or may not route in proper. plus it's not like the blue vests have time to be custom routing each load,. they'd be using an algo to do it quickly which is the same thing we have in our apps, but there's has more info like estimated time and distance info that we don't see.


True! The routes are generated by the system considering, time of travel to first destination and so on and return time to WH which is roughly 20-30 minutes so route of 120 mins have a spare of 20-30 mins return travel time back to WH. Sup/Mgr can add anything to the route as per their requirements which usually covers in spare 20-30 mins but not always.


----------



## mke

2 CE emails from 2 shifts last week. Haven't been working much the last month so my stats are probaly pretty bad. Looks like it'll be delivery to people or returned to warehouse for awhile, unless i've already been flagged and locked out.


----------



## andvhbk

Htownflex said:


> yea that happen to me 20 boxes in yesterday. interesting this has happen to us recently after the last update.
> 
> on another note, the WH ppl have became a**hole. they stop letting us use thier restroom. everyone in the WH seems mad at life.


mine too, one time they brought out package late ( about 5 minutes after start time, we usually take off 5 mins before start time), they was putting packages out by order but somehow they skipped me and the guy next to me, i told them it was my turn, they turned back to me: "so what?"........ i kept silent to make my life more easy lol.


----------



## mke

andvhbk said:


> mine too, one time they brought out package late ( about 5 minutes after start time, we usually take off 5 mins before start time), they was putting packages out by order but somehow they skipped me and the guy next to me, i told them it was my turn, they turned back to me: "so what?"........ i kept silent to make my life more easy lol.


Warehouse was running 45 minutes behind last Saturday, they didn't have enough warehouse workers and we're late getting the vans loaded. Meanwhile 30 cars were lined up outside. Had to load up outside after waiting 45 minutes after start time, luckily I was the 6th car in line. I got 45 packages to deliver in 2 hours 15 minutes...somehow I finished with a warehouse return before the end of shift.

No way I was going to go over my scheduled time that day...figured I got paid to sit in my car.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

FYI & Question 
I accept a block last minute and drove to the warehouse right on time 10:05. I checked in on the app, it told me that I was GTG and start scanning packages. But, when I went to the person that assigns us the packages. She tells me that there in no more to go out today and they overbooked people. I was 1 of 3 that were there just waiting for other people to finish packing . Really Amazon overbooking us, I didn't know this could happen.

So here is my question.... It looks like I got paid for those 3 hours that they overbook me. Should I say something or just take the money??? I checked this morning and the pay was processed already.


----------



## SavageSvage

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> FYI & Question
> I accept a block last minute and drove to the warehouse right on time 10:05. I checked in on the app, it told me that I was GTG and start scanning packages. But, when I went to the person that assigns us the packages. She tells me that there in no more to go out today and they overbooked people. I was 1 of 3 that were there just waiting for other people to finish packing . Really Amazon overbooking us, I didn't know this could happen.
> 
> So here is my question.... It looks like I got paid for those 3 hours that they overbook me. Should I say something or just take the money??? I checked this morning and the pay was processed already.


Dude. Stfu and take the money Lol and that's their fault, they messed up and you showed up. Thats all there is to it


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

SavageSvage said:


> Dude. Stfu and take the money Lol and that's their fault, they messed up and you showed up. Thats all there is to it


I know, my wife told me the same thing. It's just the good person in me that wants to say some thing.


----------



## mke

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I know, my wife told me the same thing. It's just the good person in me that wants to say some thing.


Youare good to go you fulfilled your end of the contract, you showed up. If they didn't pay you would be legally able to sue, not like you would for $54, but they are obligated to pay.

The supervisor could of said you had to wait around the warehouse for the time you are contracted for, or given you 1 package to deliver but they didn't. You are free to return the money if you want, but they have to pay you.


----------



## gaj

It happens occasionally, like everyone else said the money is yours to keep (warehouse workers have told me that as well.)

At my warehouse now it seems that if they overbook they take a couple routes and split them up among the people who show up (so everyone gets 5-10 packages.) If they point at a cart and say "take half that cart" you are lucky.... you can weed out all the apartments and known crappy addresses and leave them for the next guy 

g


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Thanks guys for the Help...


----------



## Shangsta

Showing up and getting paid for no packages is almost a rite of passage. Used to happen a lot at my ware house leading up to q4


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> Showing up and getting paid for no packages is almost a rite of passage. Used to happen a lot at my ware house leading up to q4


Best I ever got was 4 hour block with only 3 pkgs. But take it when you get it.


----------



## andvhbk

so the recommendation is try to arrive at last minute. hahaha
just kidding


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Showing up and getting paid for no packages is almost a rite of passage. Used to happen a lot at my ware house leading up to q4


Hell, I'm just weeping for joy if my 3 hr block doesn't end with driving back to the warehouse for apartment undeliverables.... Never even *heard *of anything getting a ghost block at our warehouse.


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> Hell, I'm just weeping for joy if my 3 hr block doesn't end with driving back to the warehouse for apartment undeliverables.... Never even *heard *of anything getting a ghost block at our warehouse.


LOL, one night they dropped quite a few 9:30-11:30 HW blocks. Only problem? App stops allowing orders at 9PM. You betcha I snagged that one.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

UberPasco said:


> LOL, one night they dropped quite a few 9:30-11:30 HW blocks. Only problem? App stops allowing orders at 9PM. You betcha I snagged that one.


You don't get dinged in the weekly report for that? Or does the app just not even work after 9? Ive never even come close to delivering at 9pm (cant see 5 feet in front of you after 630pm here)but saw the new category of "packages delivered after 9pm" and was curious.


----------



## UberPasco

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> You don't get dinged in the weekly report for that? Or does the app just not even work after 9? Ive never even come close to delivering at 9pm (cant see 5 feet in front of you after 630pm here)but saw the new category of "packages delivered after 9pm" and was curious.


It was restaurant delivery. I had just finished a warehouse block when I grabbed it. Just to be safe, I went to area, checked in, then called support. They said "Whoops, have a good night".


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

How often do you guys get weird routing (not navigation, by "routing" I mean the order that the app tells you to deliver)?

Today I realized the Flex app was zig-zagging me around. I would drop off one package, then the next stop took me past houses which I later found to be the ones that should've been next. I even had issues where it didn't notify me that I had multiple packs going to the same house! I literally had to circle back to the same house twice (I'm aware that it normally tells you if you have multiple deliveries at the same destination, just for some reason it didn't do it today)


----------



## mke

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> How often do you guys get weird routing (not navigation, by "routing" I mean the order that the app tells you to deliver)?
> 
> Today I realized the Flex app was zig-zagging me around. I would drop off one package, then the next stop took me past houses which I later found to be the ones that should've been next. I even had issues where it didn't notify me that I had multiple packs going to the same house! I literally had to circle back to the same house twice (I'm aware that it normally tells you if you have multiple deliveries at the same destination, just for some reason it didn't do it today)


It happens to me frequently but I do many night, redeliveries. I've 3 houses next to each other separated by 10 deliveries in the order. Driven by spots that I had a delivery too. I catch them usually but every once in a while I mess up and have to double back.


----------



## Shangsta

mke said:


> It happens to me frequently but I do many night, redeliveries. I've 3 houses next to each other separated by 10 deliveries in the order. Driven by spots that I had a delivery too. I catch them usually but every once in a while I mess up and have to double back.


Night deliveries are usually not routed. They literally hand you a bunch of random packages and the app comes up with some funky order.

Regular routes are routed in the computer before they give you the packages.


----------



## Myrney

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> How often do you guys get weird routing (not navigation, by "routing" I mean the order that the app tells you to deliver)?
> 
> Today I realized the Flex app was zig-zagging me around. I would drop off one package, then the next stop took me past houses which I later found to be the ones that should've been next. I even had issues where it didn't notify me that I had multiple packs going to the same house! I literally had to circle back to the same house twice (I'm aware that it normally tells you if you have multiple deliveries at the same destination, just for some reason it didn't do it today)


I totally experienced that yesterday! My route should have taken maybe a little over an hour, but instead took 2 hours. It was kinda annoying


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Babysit the app. Always. That's my number one tip for this gig. Know basically what the route you should be going in. It would never, ever, take me twice as long as it should because of routing. Yeah occasionally I might miss one if I'm going out of order and sure optimal order is often not had because of things the app knows but I don't, but if /nothing else/ don't drive for a mile(or whatever) unless you're sure you don't have anything else you should be going to other wise.

(Not to mention, note before you even leave the WH if the zones are out of order. Plan accordingly)


----------



## Htownflex

Houston must be feeling push back. 3 times this week they did rate increase. i havent done a bkock since these a**hole didnt let me use the restroom 3 weeks ago. these $80 plus runs may convince me again


----------



## smallbrownghost

Htownflex said:


> Houston must be feeling push back. 3 times this week they did rate increase. i havent done a bkock since these a**hole didnt let me use the restroom 3 weeks ago. these $80 plus runs may convince me again


Why did they stop letting you guys use the restroom? Seems petty.


----------



## UberPasco

smallbrownghost said:


> Why did they stop letting you guys use the restroom? Seems petty.


I really don't understand either. Some places have high security and some places have 'high' security. Or none. We have the ubiquitous blue masking tape that acts as an invisible electric fence. Other locations buzz you in like you are at a diamond wholesaler.


----------



## jester121

Or, it's possible that the disgusting pig drivers were turning the Flex warehouse employee washrooms into the same kind of disgusting Superfund cleanup site you find at the Uber parking lot at most airports.


----------



## smallbrownghost

jester121 said:


> Or, it's possible that the disgusting pig drivers were turning the Flex warehouse employee washrooms into the same kind of disgusting Superfund cleanup site you find at the Uber parking lot at most airports.


Whatever you say dude. In vegas they let the drivers use the restroom and it always looks in tip top shape. Maybe don't be so contrarian all the time and people will like you more.


----------



## Memorex

Anyone get this? Wish they did it more often.


----------



## CeeDub

Memorex We get those every Friday in Seattle. There are rare cases when u get one mid week here. I was blessed with 6 reserved blocks this past Friday. Twice the norm.


----------



## Shangsta

CeeDub said:


> Memorex We get those every Friday in Seattle. There are rare cases when u get one mid week here. I was blessed with 6 reserved blocks this past Friday. Twice the norm.


Do you deliver out of Georgetown?


----------



## CeeDub

I signed up for SoDo, to me its not really Georgetown. But, they have since combined 4 delivery stations (and restaurants) into one big pool.


----------



## chopstick

I don't know what the hell is going on here at the Denver warehouse, but literally No-One is taking ANY blocks. The result is Amazon is being forced to offer $120 per block for the last 3 days. I mean, I'm not complaining, because my check is gonna be huge this week. But it's just weird because where did all the drivers go? It's not snowing, it is cold outside but that's about it... I guess no one wants to work in the cold?


----------



## Movaldriver

We recently had some for 88 dollars that were sitting on the screen for quite a while. Not sure why.


----------



## flex4bmw

new app feature: take photos of unattended delivery! good for the drivers, also a customer can refuse such feature as well, but still not fool/thief proof.
IMO Amazon should just make every delivery attended & when Cx is not available then it goes to nearest locker or re-delivery.

yesterday they raised rates due to expected snow, but no snow lols, but today there's snow & no increased rate...

/end rant


----------



## flexian

flex4bmw said:


> IMO Amazon should just make every delivery attended & when Cx is not available then it goes to nearest locker


ha, literally yesterday i had this same insight, but for prime now attended deliveries

would work well if/when they replace blue dry-ice-insulated bags with brown insulation-lined bags


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> new app feature: take photos of unattended delivery! good for the drivers, also a customer can refuse such feature as well, but still not fool/thief proof.


Yeah I am not sure it has benefit for a customer. As of right now if your package is stolen from your porch amazon sends you a new one.


----------



## Memorex

2nd block isn't showing up on my earnings. Got a canned customer service response. I'll see if I can get someone on the phone.


----------



## Myrney

Aren't we all???


----------



## neontutors

wow 4 pce in one month. I guess ima have to call every customer from now on. When i deliver to posh neighborhoods its fine. But when i deliver to the hood i always get one of those. Even if i did all attended. Should i even fight them? Those days i handed it directly to the person. Oh well. i should not complain. ive seen better drivers with less pce get the boot.


----------



## Movaldriver

neontutors said:


> wow 4 pce in one month. I guess ima have to call every customer from now on. When i deliver to posh neighborhoods its fine. But when i deliver to the hood i always get one of those. Even if i did all attended. Should i even fight them? Those days i handed it directly to the person. Oh well. i should not complain. ive seen better drivers with less pce get the boot.


If it's a sketchy neighborhood I don't leave it if nobody home. I just mark it as unsafe to leave and take it back to the warehouse. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Svilleg6

How do i sign up to deliver for amazon flex ??


----------



## Movaldriver

It's already overstaffed


----------



## jester121

neontutors said:


> Should i even fight them?


I've never heard of it making one lick of difference...


----------



## michaelb

Weird first time missing earnings from today's morning block. Anyone else?


----------



## sweatypawz

michaelb said:


> Weird first time missing earnings from today's morning block. Anyone else?


Some of Amazon servers have been down since yesterday. I wouldn't worry about it too much unless you don't get paid Friday.


----------



## andvhbk

neontutors said:


> wow 4 pce in one month. I guess ima have to call every customer from now on. When i deliver to posh neighborhoods its fine. But when i deliver to the hood i always get one of those. Even if i did all attended. Should i even fight them? Those days i handed it directly to the person. Oh well. i should not complain. ive seen better drivers with less pce get the boot.


i think it's on us, i have same feeling but no complaining, as far as they still let us accept blocks


----------



## Shangsta

Svilleg6 said:


> How do i sign up to deliver for amazon flex ??


You can go to the flex website to see if they are taking new drivers in your city.


----------



## neontutors

Ok. i just got my 5th one. The **** is going on? Did i get followed all day long. I doubt it. Im paranoid as ****. My guess is a leasing office ****ed up. what i mean by followed. in my city. there is already a group following flex drivers and stealing their parcels..


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> Ok. i just got my 5th one. The &%[email protected]!* is going on? Did i get followed all day long. I doubt it. Im paranoid as &%[email protected]!*. My guess is a leasing office &%[email protected]!*ed up. what i mean by followed. in my city. there is already a group following flex drivers and stealing their parcels..


Yeah, you are probably super close to being deactivated. Everything for the next few weeks should go into someone's hand or you keep it.


----------



## neontutors

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, you are probably super close to being deactivated. Everything for the next few weeks should go into someone's hand or you keep it.


yeah for tru. it was only two days. the weekend i worked. DAyumn. Something foul must of happened to my parcels.

i sent them an email. Asking if they were appt complexes. But i doubt i will get a response.

p.s i just grabbed some hours for tomorrow. i am going to be so freaking cautious.


----------



## Movaldriver

neontutors said:


> yeah for tru. it was only two days. the weekend i worked. DAyumn. Something foul must of happened to my parcels.
> 
> i sent them an email. Asking if they were appt complexes. But i doubt i will get a response.
> 
> p.s i just grabbed some hours for tomorrow. i am going to be so freaking cautious.


What city were you working? Anyone working that area needs to be super cautious.


----------



## neontutors

San Antonio Texas. It was near linda dr/ where the tornadoes touched down. Also near north star mall.


----------



## chopstick

I too have had a high rate of CE emails within the last month. I think I've gotten 4 since feb. 1st until now. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## jester121

neontutors said:


> where the tornadoes touched down.


That may be what we call "a clue". 

Email support and tell them you shouldn't be held accountable for an act of God.


----------



## neontutors

damn. sorry i should of mentioned it was after. But yeah i did. And they said they could not give me more info for privacy of the customers.


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> I too have had a high rate of CE emails within the last month. I think I've gotten 4 since feb. 1st until now. Not sure what to do about it.


Same advice. Everything goes in a customer's hand or back to the waeehouse until you get a few weeks of no C.E. emails


----------



## michaelb

During December and early January I got like about 5-7 and I was fine. Haven't gotten one since but did get one on Tuesday. Im pretty sure it was an apartment package that I gave to leasing and accidentally marked it as front door. Called support and everything but still got hit. But getting hit at my warehouse isn't bad since it's based on last 500. Because we're literally getting 70 packages for a 3 hr route and I work 6 days a week. 

Also got my first reserved block for next Wednesday ever since I started working in October.


----------



## dnlbaboof

is there some kind of attire you should wear so they dont think youre a random goon?


----------



## neontutors

I just wear a button up shirt and i roll up my sleeves.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

dnlbaboof said:


> is there some kind of attire you should wear so they dont think youre a random goon?


I wear clothes that can get dirty from sweating or the boxes. I do, however, always wear the reflective vest I acquired. Good for being in and out of car during night deliveries and have had more than one CX say they felt safer answering the door because I was wearing it. Guess they figured I wasn't trying to be inconspicuous.


----------



## Movaldriver

I always wear my day-glow vest. I know I look ridiculous but customers are more likely to answer. Also neighbors that see you will know you are not sneaking around.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Movaldriver said:


> Also neighbors that see you will know you are not sneaking around.


I love it when the neighbors give me a weird look.


----------



## jester121

Not so much recently because I think people are used to plainclothes and unmarked car deliveries, but I get a chuckle when people yell something angry from the front door as I'm walking away down the driveway, like I'm doing a ding dong ditch in the middle of the afternoon on a Sunday. Yesterday some snooty beyotch in her north shore mansion yelled out "Excuuuuuuse meeee!?!?!" in a snotty tone of voice. I called back, "Look down" and kept walking.


----------



## Movaldriver

I had a real rude one on Friday. Giving me the stink eye so hard and rudely asking can I help.you? Took her a couple minutes of staring at me as I walked away to look down and see the boxes. Of course I walk away saying have a nice day!


----------



## Placebo17

Lol do some of you look really banged up or something? I kid, I kid...


----------



## Movaldriver

Working in really ghetto areas people totally suspicious


----------



## RGV

Movaldriver said:


> Working in really ghetto areas people totally suspicious


In general, people are suspicious.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Not so much recently because I think people are used to plainclothes and unmarked car deliveries, but I get a chuckle when people yell something angry from the front door as I'm walking away down the driveway, like I'm doing a ding dong ditch in the middle of the afternoon on a Sunday. Yesterday some snooty beyotch in her north shore mansion yelled out "Excuuuuuuse meeee!?!?!" in a snotty tone of voice. I called back, "Look down" and kept walking.


I love this so much. "CAN I HELP YOU?" you point to their feet then their mood changes.

I occasionally get people mad I put the package down and left. Apartments I get that but at houses, too bad

Not going to wait at your door while you take your sweet time if I don't have to.


----------



## jester121

I'm getting better at winging the box at the door from the sidewalk to save climbing stairs, at least for the feather light boxes. You get a good "clunk" that's as good as a doorbell....


----------



## yucklyftline

One of my plastic sleeve packages, which appeared to hold clothes, reached a height of at least 15 ft when I flung it over the front gate.

Woulda landed on the doormat but I didn't correctly account for the wind. I think the twig attached to the branch it hit on its trajectory played more of a role.

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Htownflex

new update says you can now pick the dot on the map you want to deliver. can anyone comfirm this? thats a worth 10 min saved...


----------



## dnlbaboof

an amazon glow in the dark hoodie, for 5 bucks would be nice


----------



## michaelb

Htownflex said:


> new update says you can now pick the dot on the map you want to deliver. can anyone comfirm this? thats a worth 10 min saved...


Clicking on the dot just shows you the address, you have to still choose the address in the itinerary.


----------



## RGV

Woman inside shouted, "Who are you? Are you from mail office?"
I promptly answered, "No, ma'am, I'm from Amazon."
"Where?" said the woman who sitting in the dark, now has turned her attention to person who at the door.
"I'm working for Amazon, I'm from Amazon Warehouse", said as I leaving. 

Old people are weird when they see 'young man delivering their stuffs'. However, some has approached to ask how can they apply for a job like mine. No, no, no, 3-seconds pick a block is already bad enough.


----------



## chopstick

I'm spoiled at my warehouse, blocks take a solid 10-20 minutes before disappearing. And they always tend to re-appear throughout the day.

I must say I've come to enjoy throwing packages on to doorsteps from the sidewalk, it's like playing frisbee.


----------



## yucklyftline

chopstick said:


> I must say I've come to enjoy throwing packages on to doorsteps from the sidewalk, it's like playing frisbee.


Don't be too rough or you'll end up on YouTube one of these days.

Heck, you may make it on the news if you're throwing em as hard as jester121 trying to mimic a doorbell


----------



## jester121

yucklyftline said:


> Heck, you may make it on the news if you're throwing em as hard as jester121 trying to mimic a doorbell


Hell, I'm working my way up to be able to *ring *the doorbell with them, but my aim isn't good enough yet.


----------



## Movaldriver

hpdriver said:


> Good news. No more rooted phones after March 15th. Bad news. I already built an app that doesn't need rooted phones. Suck my big fat cock Amazon


What is a rooted phone?


----------



## chopstick

It's a phone that has been 1337 hacked and can be used to run any application or bypass any security software on the phone.

Can also be used to run a Russian VPN/Proxy and then blame all hack attempts on Russia. Like what the CIA is doing right now.


----------



## Movaldriver

chopstick said:


> It's a phone that has been 1337 hacked and can be used to run any application or bypass any security software on the phone.
> 
> Can also be used to run a Russian VPN/Proxy and then blame all hack attempts on Russia. Like what the CIA is doing right now.


Thanks. Does this mean it runs the program to grab all the available blocks?


----------



## chopstick

Yes, but if you do that you will get deactivated from Amazon. Not recommended.


----------



## Movaldriver

chopstick said:


> Yes, but if you do that you will get deactivated from Amazon. Not recommended.


I hope they catch everyone doing it it's completely unfair. I play by the rules don't like stuff like that.


----------



## chopstick

Amazon, as far as I know does not accept the Russian hacking theory. You can't just say it was the Russians. They will know it was you.

It would be nice if we could blame all our missing packages on Russia. Russia hacked someone's drone and it came and stole the package!

Russia hacked my phone and that's why I dropped the block 10 minutes before my start time.

I mean, Jeff Bezos (amazon CEO) does it all the time. Why can't we?


----------



## konoplya

who said they won't allow rooted phones? is there a source to this?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

konoplya said:


> who said they won't allow rooted phones? is there a source to this?


I just got a notification in the Flex app on my rooted phone; they are indeed blocking out rooted devices March 15th.


----------



## Basmati

I'd you are using a rooted phone, a notice will pop up saying you have until March 15th before rooted phones will not be supported. This really is pointless though as practically everybody running bots is aware of the non rooted option. Also anybody adept enough to root their phone can also take proper measures to cloak the root so it is undetectable.


----------



## krazo

Basmati said:


> Also anybody adept enough to root their phone can also take proper measures to cloak the root so it is undetectable.


The technology used to detect rooted phones is constantly changing and improving. What works today to "cloak" a rooted phone, may not work tomorrow. The penalty for using a rooted phone is deactivation. Is it really worth the risk?


----------



## konoplya

krazo said:


> The technology used to detect rooted phones is constantly changing and improving. What works today to "cloak" a rooted phone, may not work tomorrow. The penalty for using a rooted phone is deactivation. Is it really worth the risk?


where does it say its deactivation? i'm pretty sure the app just won't work.. also, you are aware that people root phones not for amazon's worthless app, right? phone rooting has been a thing for about a decade now.


----------



## pitflyer

I have a rooted phone and just started the Amazon app and got no notification one way or the other. 
There are other apps that also don't like root, and there are different ways to try to avoid the detection... its an ever escalating battle between the phone tinkerers and the ones trying to catch them. For me, I just have a second phone that's 'stock' and I run the apps that check for Root (Android Pay, Direct TV Now, and I guess eventually Amazon Delivery) on those. I prefer root on my primary for all the backup and other functionality it gives, not to 'hack' it.


----------



## Movaldriver

I still don't understand what a rooted phone is or what it does. Lol I guess it's not that important.


----------



## Indoz00

Movaldriver said:


> I still don't understand what a rooted phone is or what it does. Lol I guess it's not that important.


Rooting is basically the equivalent to Jailbreaking iPhones. It gives you privileges to modify the software code on the device or install other software that the manufacturer wouldn't normally allow you to. It also allows the user to uninstall carrier bloat as well as install ad blockers and such. There's other things that you can do with root, but that's the jest of it


----------



## Movaldriver

Indoz00 said:


> Rooting is basically the equivalent to Jailbreaking iPhones. It gives you privileges to modify the software code on the device or install other software that the manufacturer wouldn't normally allow you to. It also allows the user to uninstall carrier bloat as well as install ad blockers and such. There's other things that you can do with root, but that's the jest of it


Thanks!!!! I was feeling really dumb. I don't understand any complicated stuff like that guess my age is showing. I appreciate the explanation makes a little more sense now


----------



## prosidius

Well this is interesting:



> Amazon Flex is growing!
> 
> Limited spots are available at our Milwaukee (UWI1) Delivery Station. We'd like to offer you the opportunity to make this location your new home Delivery Station.
> 
> *About Milwaukee (UWI1).*
> 
> · Located at 4111 W Mitchell Street, Milwaukee, WI 53215
> 
> · Milwaukee (UWI1) is a Prime Now Delivery Station.


I don't see any downsides to moving stations but I thought I'd ask here just to be sure before I do it.


----------



## andvhbk

Dropped a pack at Cx's foot step today, rang bell and walked away, when i was on my car and ready to go, cx came out and stepped on the package, i could hear a "pop". lol i drove right away -_-
Btw, is there anyway to take phone screen shot? App on android has blocked to do so.


----------



## RGV

andvhbk said:


> Dropped a pack at Cx's foot step today, rang bell and walked away, when i was on my car and ready to go, cx came out and stepped on the package, i could hear a "pop". lol i drove right away -_-


LOL. I feel like you're expecting customer expectation email (may not if they are good sheep).


----------



## Shangsta

andvhbk said:


> Dropped a pack at Cx's foot step today, rang bell and walked away, when i was on my car and ready to go, cx came out and stepped on the package, i could hear a "pop". lol i drove right away -_-
> Btw, is there anyway to take phone screen shot? App on android has blocked to do so.


Your screens hot wouldn't prove anything. Your only recourse would have been to take a picture of it when you dropped it off.


----------



## neontutors

I always wondered. Who makes more money on average. Flex or prime? Because when i briefly worked for prime. Blocks where hard to come by.


----------



## andvhbk

Shangsta said:


> Your screens hot wouldn't prove anything. Your only recourse would have been to take a picture of it when you dropped it off.


oh no, i would like to screen shot when they have stupid navigating then show my friend. Losing packages is normal, i don't care no more. As long as they still let me pick the block then i'm fine. Haha
Oh anyone in Orange County? 3 hours block: 61 stops and 78 packages. Is that fair still? Or would you like 17 stops, 17 packages and 6x, 7x miles driving?


----------



## neontutors

andvhbk said:


> oh no, i would like to screen shot when they have stupid navigating then show my friend. Losing packages is normal, i don't care no more. As long as they still let me pick the block then i'm fine. Haha
> Oh anyone in Orange County? 3 hours block: 61 stops and 78 packages. Is that fair still? Or would you like 17 stops, 17 packages and 6x, 7x miles driving?


Yeah. if i did not know any better. i swear someone in amazone was trolling me with the app. lol. Thats what i call it. Because many times what it asks me to do. is just plain trolling. Like going again one way traffic. Going around and around. I fell for it a few times. XD


----------



## andvhbk

Have anyone been able to switch to another warehouse? In case of moving. I have emailed support and look like a robot answered me with information that i don't need.



neontutors said:


> Yeah. if i did not know any better. i swear someone in amazone was trolling me with the app. lol. Thats what i call it. Because many times what it asks me to do. is just plain trolling. Like going again one way traffic. Going around and around. I fell for it a few times. XD


I'm been asked to cross back and forth the 6 lanes blvd. I emailed support and they said "the route has been optimized for best result, however, you can choose whatever stop that you would like to go".


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

From what I can tell, it's USUALLY optimized for time based on speed limits. But it has no idea what streets are busy, where you might have to wait at lights or for left turns, etc. 

As I've said before, babysit the app. Unless you're in a residential neighborhood and each stop is a short hop, be sure you're going to the best place to go. Don't get stuck going back and forth across a busy street when you can do 10 stops on one side of it and only cross once.


----------



## chopstick

I missed my block this morning thanks to the time jump ahead. I didn't adjust my clocks and woke up thinking it was 7:30 (my block started at 830) then I looked at my phone and it was 830. By that time I had already missed the block entirely. Oops... here's to hoping I don't get screwed because of it


----------



## tone17

CatchyMusicLover said:


> From what I can tell, it's USUALLY optimized for time based on speed limits. But it has no idea what streets are busy, where you might have to wait at lights or for left turns, etc.
> 
> As I've said before, babysit the app. Unless you're in a residential neighborhood and each stop is a short hop, be sure you're going to the best place to go. Don't get stuck going back and forth across a busy street when you can do 10 stops on one side of it and only cross once.


This is important. I wasn't paying enough attention today. I was way over on the east side, between Flamingo and DI, app took me out the back gate of Stallion Mountain. Then into a different gated community. Then wanted me to go back into Stallion Mountain through the same gate which did not have a keypad to get you back in. Had to drive all the way back around to get to a gate that I could put in the code. As CatchyMusicLover says, babysit your app. There should be some way to note these things on the map like Waze.


----------



## flex4bmw

gps trick doesn't work anymore when you want to to check in & you're running late & still far from the WH

/end rant


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> gps trick doesn't work anymore when you want to to check in & you're running late & still far from the WH
> 
> /end rant


In case anyone was wondering if the Amazon folks read here...


----------



## mke

Rate increase to $24 an hour for snow...still not worth it yet up to 15 inches coming down, I just shoveled 8 inches off my driveway.. maybe tonight after rush hour if we get up t ok $30 an hour.


----------



## jester121

flex4bmw said:


> gps trick doesn't work anymore when you want to to check in & you're running late & still far from the WH


Truth is, that was some low-hanging fruit for the anti-exploit team to whack, given the telemetry data that Amazon has at their disposal.


----------



## RGV

jester121 said:


> Truth is, that was some low-hanging fruit for the anti-exploit team to whack, given the telemetry data that Amazon has at their disposal.


One night I think to myself, what if AMZL track us like how air traffic controllers tracking planes.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

flex4bmw said:


> gps trick doesn't work anymore when you want to to check in & you're running late & still far from the WH


I was about....1000 feet maybe? From the warehouse and it wouldn't let me check do the GPS thing, and this was 45 minutes early. This was last week sometime.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I was about....1000 feet maybe? From the warehouse and it wouldn't let me check do the GPS thing, and this was 45 minutes early. This was last week sometime.


 I happens to me every time I check in now since the latest update, even when I'm sitting in front of the warehouse. Gives a message that says "GPS now working contact an amazon employee". Click "ok" then go back to your home screen and wait a minute and it will typically give the "checkin" bar.


----------



## jester121

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I was about....1000 feet maybe? From the warehouse and it wouldn't let me check do the GPS thing, and this was 45 minutes early. This was last week sometime.


You can't check in 45 minutes early, no matter which way you try. 15 before to 5 after.


----------



## Myrney

jester121 said:


> You can't check in 45 minutes early, no matter which way you try. 15 before to 5 after.


You can't check-in, but you can arrive and get the screen that states your check in time


----------



## chopstick

Checking in early still works for me...

I know because I was 30 minutes late for a block the other day...

I still took and it did a 2nd block after


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Myrney said:


> You can't check-in, but you can arrive and get the screen that states your check in time


Yeah. Honestly I was just doing it to see if I could.


----------



## tone17

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I was about....1000 feet maybe? From the warehouse and it wouldn't let me check do the GPS thing, and this was 45 minutes early. This was last week sometime.


On Saturday I did it at LVB and Sunset. It worked fine.


----------



## konoplya

is anyone else having trouble signing in to the app?? a few people here, myself included, can't sign in.


----------



## gaj

I had problems signing in today, red screen with 502 error. Happened again in the middle of a route as well, but cleared up a few minutes later.

g


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> I had problems signing in today, red screen with 502 error. Happened again in the middle of a route as well, but cleared up a few minutes later.
> 
> g


yeah that's what i was talking about. i guess its working now. i couldn't sign in while on wifi, but seemed to work over cell data, which was weird.


----------



## Memorex

konoplya said:


> is anyone else having trouble signing in to the app?? a few people here, myself included, can't sign in.


Yep. Happened to me today. Lasted a few minutes.


----------



## krazo

Did the rooted phones really get blocked today?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

krazo said:


> Did the rooted phones really get blocked today?


Yep, stroke of midnight. Had to unroot to be able to log in.


----------



## Basmati

As of yesterday can also no longer block app update with airplane mode. Now everybody will be forced to swipe to refresh.


----------



## backtrack

Anyone work out of Morton Grove in the Chicago area?

I've had trouble finding blocks in the mornings the past couple days, it used to be a sure thing that I could grab one if I checked around 8 AM. Nothing today.

Did the time they release blocks change? Something to do with daylight savings by chance?


----------



## Behemoth

backtrack said:


> Anyone work out of Morton Grove in the Chicago area?
> 
> I've had trouble finding blocks in the mornings the past couple days, it used to be a sure thing that I could grab one if I checked around 8 AM. Nothing today.
> 
> Did the time they release blocks change? Something to do with daylight savings by chance?


My wife does. Yes, you're right, she can't see any morning blocks for few weeks already. Maybe it's oversaturated with drivers?


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> As of yesterday can also no longer block app update with airplane mode. Now everybody will be forced to swipe to refresh.


Just did it.


----------



## Basmati

UberPasco said:


> Just did it.


You just blocked app update? Didn't make you be online before continuing? How did you bypass it?


----------



## DriverX

jester121 said:


> I'm getting better at winging the box at the door from the sidewalk to save climbing stairs, at least for the feather light boxes. You get a good "clunk" that's as good as a doorbell....


AKA porch bowling. I can also Frisbee an envelope onto a door mat at 25 feet. I stopped ringing bells months ago, they get an email.


----------



## konoplya

anyone have the warehouse codes for all the flex warehouses by any chance? like UTX1, PHX8, etc?


----------



## RGV

konoplya said:


> anyone have the warehouse codes for all the flex warehouses by any chance? like UTX1, PHX8, etc?


http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html
Keep in mind that this is not up-to-date, or 100.0% accurate.


----------



## konoplya

RGV said:


> http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html
> Keep in mind that this is not up-to-date, or 100.0% accurate.


thanks man


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> You just blocked app update? Didn't make you be online before continuing? How did you bypass it?


Same as always. I had the 'update later' for about 2 weeks then that went away about 2 weeks ago. Been bypassing ever since. Just did it 5 min ago.


----------



## Basmati

UberPasco said:


> Same as always. I had the 'update later' for about 2 weeks then that went away about 2 weeks ago. Been bypassing ever since. Just did it 5 min ago.


Wonder why mine won't let me bypass anymore. Was able to block with airplane mode until 2 days ago. Now when I try it won't let me continue unless I'm online, which then allows the update to go through.


----------



## michaelb

Holy shit just got 6 offers for next week at new FC I'm at. Only had one offer the entire time I was at Dla2.


----------



## nighthawk398

michaelb said:


> Holy shit just got 6 offers for next week at new FC I'm at. Only had one offer the entire time I was at Dla2.


I also got offers where have not received in a while


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> Wonder why mine won't let me bypass anymore. Was able to block with airplane mode until 2 days ago. Now when I try it won't let me continue unless I'm online, which then allows the update to go through.


I hope I can ride it as long as I can.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

On the other hand, it's the first time in weeks I haven't gotten a reserve offer (and it's always only been one, except once when one also came on the Saturday as well for some reason).


----------



## huwyane

Are scheduled blocks supposed to be released on Fridays evenings? I still have gray dots for next week and no notification about the schedule.


----------



## Movaldriver

It's rare to get them that way. Gray should clear out. Usually by early afternoon.


----------



## shadowrose45

Anyone in Orlando? I have no idea if I'm doing Amazon or PrimeNow (I'd like to do Prime Now if possible) I'm not seeing any times available in Orlando at all.

I just got my approval email today. I watched all the videos, but am a bit lost. I don't even have an address for the pickup location yet.

I bought a newish SUV to do this and Uber/Lyft. I'd much rather deliver packages!


----------



## mke

shadowrose45 said:


> Anyone in Orlando? I have no idea if I'm doing Amazon or PrimeNow (I'd like to do Prime Now if possible) I'm not seeing any times available in Orlando at all.
> 
> I just got my approval email today. I watched all the videos, but am a bit lost. I don't even have an address for the pickup location yet.
> 
> I bought a newish SUV to do this and Uber/Lyft. I'd much rather deliver packages!


You don't get pick up location until an hour before your 1st block. Just got to keep fishing for blocks. Not sure how it is in orlando, but personally I wouldn't rely on amazon for any future work or buy a vehicle to do it and my cit has plenty of shifts to work. One day Amazon may decide to hire 10,000 full time drivers and you got nothing. Ride it out as you can but don't expect anything long term in return.


----------



## flexman

michaelb said:


> Holy shit just got 6 offers for next week at new FC I'm at. Only had one offer the entire time I was at Dla2.


What warehouse are you working out of now? I've been at DLA2 for awhile, I've probably talked with you before!


----------



## Shangsta

shadowrose45 said:


> I bought a newish SUV to do this and Uber/Lyft. I'd much rather deliver packages!


I hope uber pays well in your market. Getting a big car for delivery is a mistake. You often get more packages than smaller cars at certain warehouses.

Not all warehouses do this but mine gives you more or less depending on the size of your vehicle


----------



## shadowrose45

Shangsta said:


> I hope uber pays well in your market. Getting a big car for delivery is a mistake. You often get more packages than smaller cars at certain warehouses.
> 
> Not all warehouses do this but mine gives you more or less depending on the size of your vehicle


So far, I haven't even seen a shift available.


----------



## DriverX

mke said:


> You don't get pick up location until an hour before your 1st block. Just got to keep fishing for blocks. Not sure how it is in orlando, but personally I wouldn't rely on amazon for any future work or buy a vehicle to do it and my cit has plenty of shifts to work. One day Amazon may decide to hire 10,000 full time drivers and you got nothing. Ride it out as you can but don't expect anything long term in return.


Hiring more van contractors might be more likely. THe last thing big companies want nowadays is more employees if they can be avoided.


----------



## Bygosh

shadowrose45 said:


> Anyone in Orlando? I have no idea if I'm doing Amazon or PrimeNow (I'd like to do Prime Now if possible) I'm not seeing any times available in Orlando at all.
> 
> I just got my approval email today. I watched all the videos, but am a bit lost. I don't even have an address for the pickup location yet.
> 
> I bought a newish SUV to do this and Uber/Lyft. I'd much rather deliver packages!


When you chose a warehouse did the code start with a D (logistics) or a U (prime Now)?


----------



## konoplya

anyone update to 5616 yet? would like to find out what they screwed up this time


----------



## Behemoth

konoplya said:


> anyone update to 5616 yet? would like to find out what they screwed up this time


I am. Can't see the difference yet. Swipe down to refresh.


----------



## RGV

Have anyone experiencing trouble in finding block due to time change? Few days ago, I found out that my phone clock is *almost* a minute late compared with my computer, I check online for correct time but [time.gov] agrees with my phone. Is there any chance that time interfere with everything since blocks is release by computer rite?


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> anyone update to 5616 yet? would like to find out what they screwed up this time


Version 5647 has now replaced 5616 as of today. Still swiping and still sucking.


----------



## DriverX

RGV said:


> Have anyone experiencing trouble in finding block due to time change? Few days ago, I found out that my phone clock is *almost* a minute late compared with my computer, I check online for correct time but [time.gov] agrees with my phone. Is there any chance that time interfere with everything since blocks is release by computer rite?


I noticed some folks can check in before me. Not sure why but one theory is, I think iPhones run a minute faster than Androids. I say this because I allow the network to set my phone time as I assume most people do, so Apples may be setting their phones faster which seems odd that they'd be using different data for a time standard.

Maybe I'll test the theory next time I arrive early. I'll arrive at 20 minutes before early check in then set my clock ahead by 5 minutes and try and check in. If it doesnt' allow me to check in I'll know they are using server time data from Amazon and not my local apps phone time info. The correct way to write the code seems like it would be to cross check it against Amazons servers but software is rarely written correctly.

THe new app, removed the tote count after scanning. WTF major assache having to do math to figure out what the tote count should be. I ended up having to back track 2 miles to drop an unscanned pax today! Which I would have caught early if the tote count was displayed!!!


----------



## konoplya

DriverX said:


> THe new app, removed the tote count after scanning. WTF major assache having to do math to figure out what the tote count should be. I ended up having to back track 2 miles to drop an unscanned pax today! Which I would have caught early if the tote count was displayed!!!


you mean like in the Summary section where it displays the total number of packages? they removed that?


----------



## Movaldriver

I worked today nothing seemed different. I have no idea what number of totes is I have never had that. Maybe that's a regional thing I get packages not totes.


----------



## DriverX

konoplya said:


> you mean like in the Summary section where it displays the total number of packages? they removed that?


No, as you scan you get a package count on the screen with a list of scanned packages that you can scroll through. When you scan a tote with a bunch of pax in it it used to show you the tote in the list with the number of pax in it. Now it doesn't show the tote counts, just the total scanned.

Didn't y'all use that to double check the tote counts??



Movaldriver said:


> I worked today nothing seemed different. I have no idea what number of totes is I have never had that. Maybe that's a regional thing I get packages not totes.


----------



## konoplya

DriverX said:


> No, as you scan you get a package count on the screen with a list of scanned packages that you can scroll through. When you scan a tote with a bunch of pax in it it used to show you the tote in the list with the number of pax in it. Now it doesn't show the tote counts, just the total scanned.
> 
> Didn't y'all use that to double check the tote counts??


we don't have totes at the warehouse here. we have these rectangular grey bags filled with packages. we scan packages one by one. i do understand now what you mean about the packages count.. on the bottom by the "swipe to finish" button. it gives you a number of packages.


----------



## tone17

Those rectangular, grey bags are known as totes. In a lot of warehouses, you just scan those.


----------



## enigmaquip

tone17 said:


> Those rectangular, grey bags are known as totes. In a lot of warehouses, you just scan those.


They talked about switching to scanning bags at our warehouse. If that happened I'd still scan by packages, can't even count how many missorts or bad TBA's I get in a week. And we actually got rid of bags at our warehouse, everything is just palletized.


----------



## shadowrose45

They do it weird in Orlando. First block today. Everyone waited outside an hour or so before they let us in. No totes or bags. Just shelves full of packages.

So, at each house, HQN to search through all of them to find the one needed. My 3 hour shift took 5 hours


----------



## mke

shadowrose45 said:


> They do it weird in Orlando. First block today. Everyone waited outside an hour or so before they let us in. No totes or bags. Just shelves full of packages.
> 
> So, at each house, HQN to search through all of them to find the one needed. My 3 hour shift took 5 hours


Personally if the warehouse is running behind there is no way i'm working past my scheduled time...that's Amazon's problem not mine.

As for packages it helps to figure out a system to organize them. Some will use the package number to do it, supposedly it's in delivery order bug mine are always messed up by the app anyways.

Personally I organize by street. Sometimes I can get 10 packages on the same street so that's a quarter of my car. I also use streets that are close, or my city is a grid city with North and south streets using #'s. I can put a block of packages in the same area together and grab much quicker.

Sometimes it helps to take 5 minutes and organise a bit. If the line to leave the warehouse is backed up i'll have my whole block organized.


----------



## konoplya

tone17 said:


> Those rectangular, grey bags are known as totes. In a lot of warehouses, you just scan those.


we don't have barcodes or anything on ours


----------



## Shangsta

shadowrose45 said:


> So, at each house, HQN to search through all of them to find the one


Sort them by package ID number. The first page of the thread teaches you how to do this. Street number may work but if you get a wider area it isn't so helpful. ID number is faster IMO.

Measure twice, cut once. Your packages will start flying out of your car.


----------



## tone17

Shangsta said:


> Sort them by package ID number. The first page of the thread teaches you how to do this. Street number may work but if you get a wider area it isn't so helpful. ID number is faster IMO.
> 
> Measure twice, cut once. Your packages will start flying out of your car.


Yep, the first SC# goes in my front seat. Every red light on the way to the first delivery, I am sorting using the itinerary. After those are gone I sort while I look for packages, the second SC goes in the driverside back seat moving packages to the front seat as I look for the current address. Once I get to the third SC, repeat moving them from the back seat passengerside to front seat or drivers side backseat for easier access. It rarely takes me over 2 hours to finish a three hour block.


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> Wonder why mine won't let me bypass anymore. Was able to block with airplane mode until 2 days ago. Now when I try it won't let me continue unless I'm online, which then allows the update to go through.


Still going strong.


----------



## shadowrose45

The totes aren't of much use, as you still open and scan each item. Anyone know the usual number of packages for a three hour shift? I had 69 yesterday, which took me 5 hours to deliver. Filled my SUV completely. I had to leave five there was just no room for.

The lady at the depot said around 40 was the norm for 3 hours. The day before, it was 54, which also took 5 hours...an hour for just the last two that were 30 mins from each other, and 30 mins from my previous route.

Still over minimum wage....but sheesh. I was gone from 11-6 yesterday and got paid for 3 hours of it. An hour of it was returning the package from a gated community without a gate code.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I'm unsure why anyone who's done this more than a little are so obsessed with package count, when it's the number of stops and the TYPES of stops that matter.

65 packages, across 10 stops where you can just drop all at once (say a UPS store or a nice condo building) will take far far quicker than 40 packages on 40 stops.

30 house stops will be much quicker than 3 apartment complex stops with 20 packages where you have to go to each unit.

Etc. 

I've probably done over 150 3-hour blocks (and man, it seems like far more), and only one time ever did I go over three hours, and two other times did I even just about hit it. I realize Vegas isn't Orlando, but still.


----------



## UberPasco

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I'm unsure why anyone who's done this more than a little are so obsessed with package count, when it's the number of stops and the TYPES of stops that matter.
> 
> 65 packages, across 10 stops where you can just drop all at once (say a UPS store or a nice condo building) will take far far quicker than 40 packages on 40 stops.
> 
> 30 house stops will be much quicker than 3 apartment complex stops with 20 packages where you have to go to each unit.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> I've probably done over 150 3-hour blocks (and man, it seems like far more), and only one time ever did I go over three hours, and two other times did I even just about hit it. I realize Vegas isn't Orlando, but still.


He's only been doing it a week. As a newbie, he'll get the hang of it or he won't. Sounds like he will be fine, especially if he reads through this thread. But it does point out this is not as easy as it seems from the outside!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Ah,. I missed that part.

Still, 69 does seem excessive for a 3 hour route (though not for a 4 hour one). Here we scan the totes so you in fact don't have to scan each item (so even with 60 packages there may only be, say, 10-15 actual scans). We also get a sheet that tells us exactly how many packages are in each 'zone' and have to check out to before we can leave, so 95% of the time everything goes smoothly. I know from reading here that other WH are different but I have to imagine you at least get something to tell you what's in the route, right?

Also, if there's 30 minutes between two stops, then I have to imagine there was some missorts going on. Before you leave, check your map to be sure nothing is way off out of the way compared to the rest, and if they are, tell the WH staff.

Also as far as gate codes go -- if it's no provided in the app (and make sure to check every stop you have that's behind the gate), first thing is to try calling through the gate itself. You can also call the customers through the app -- or even using the phone number on the package. If all that fails and you still would rather deliver than go back to the WH, you can even try support, sometimes they have a number, or can contact the customer who might answer for them when they won't for you. (And of course, it doesn't need to be said that often just waiting long enough, you can follow someone in).


----------



## shadowrose45

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I'm unsure why anyone who's done this more than a little are so obsessed with package count, when it's the number of stops and the TYPES of stops that matter.
> 
> 65 packages, across 10 stops where you can just drop all at once (say a UPS store or a nice condo building) will take far far quicker than 40 packages on 40 stops.
> 
> 30 house stops will be much quicker than 3 apartment complex stops with 20 packages where you have to go to each unit.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> I've probably done over 150 3-hour blocks (and man, it seems like far more), and only one time ever did I go over three hours, and two other times did I even just about hit it. I realize Vegas isn't Orlando, but still.


It wasn't the package count so much...but that was 63 stops, all different places. That's a lot...sorry you dont agree.

I am new at this...today was another nightmare with no one home and two dozen apartments, tons so stairs, all on a sprained ankle. I'm averaging 5. Hours for 3 hour trips. I'd imagine I'll get faster as time goes on.

So far, I've been in parts of town I'm not at all familiar with, so it's a bit harder to group. The first thread was very helpful.

I put the first stops in the front, mid-stops in back, then move the remainder up for easier searching. I had to return five today. From apartments with no offices. I didn't think they were safe to leave. That adds time to return the 
M to the warehouse, it adds about an hour.

None of us can learn without asking questions. Amazon doesn't respond to emails and the support people aren't a lot of help, though the warehouse did tell me to stop at my three hours. I just choose to finish, as I figure it's me being slower than some others.

I'm averaging about 65 miles to deliver them all. Highest was 80 which was yesterday with the 69 packages.

Oops, missed the above post.

Yes I did call support...no luck there. I always try to call on no one home stops and for codes.

We have to scan each package. They are keeping us all in the warehouse about 45 minutes, which leaves 2 hours and 15 minutes to deliver. They don't let us in early. I waited outside for half an hour this morning, and was second in line.

No clue how long it takes most of you in the warehouse.

I did sort by streets, but still had quite a bit of backtracking due to weird streets. The part of town I was In Today was nuts. No addresses, app messing up and freezing, etc.

But, like I said, I'm new, so I'm sure I'll get better.


----------



## Placebo17

If you're taking 5 hours for a 3 hour block while driving 80 miles, you're virtually making $8.40 an hour.

I don't know how your warehouse works but there's no way a morning block with 69 packages should you drive more than 20 miles. If they're making you drive 80 miles, which happens often with evening blocks, you should have less than 20 packages.

My suggestion to you is if this keeps up, call support and file a complaint about your warehouse. Either your warehouse is way under staffed or the blue vests are morons where they don't know how to group the packages correctly. Either way, if what you're saying is correct, something seems way off.


----------



## UberPasco

Placebo17 said:


> If you're taking 5 hours for a 3 hour block while driving 80 miles, you're virtually making $8.40 an hour.
> 
> I don't know how your warehouse works but there's no way a morning block with 69 packages should you drive more than 20 miles. If they're making you drive 80 miles, which happens often with evening blocks, you should have less than 20 packages.
> 
> My suggestion to you is if this keeps up, call support and file a complaint about your warehouse. Either your warehouse is way under staffed or the blue vests are morons where they don't know how to group the packages correctly. Either way, if what you're saying is correct, something seems way off.


Dead-on post. Something is way off. Speak to other drivers in your station to see what they are experiencing also. 
I can say that getting familiar with the area will cut your time down a lot. Being able to adjust on the fly when the navigation is leading you astray, or you hit a train, or accident, etc is crucial.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah, even getting 63 stops for a three hour route is way too much (it should never be more than about 50 and it should be pretty rare to be above 40).
Honestly if it's really taking that long, you should simply finish after three hours anyway (go back to the WH with the undelivered packages), and immediately email the complaint as suggested above.

When you say 80 miles do you mean from WH--->delivery--->WH, or do you mean from first to last stop? Here even 9 miles from first to last on a three hour route is on the higher side (though I only do first attempt morning routes, I imagine later ones can be further apart.....also I do try and optimize my route which isn't always what the app says to do)

You don't really need to sort beyond keeping things together in the 'zones' (the number at the top right corner, and there should almost always be only a few separate ones, next to each other by 5's....such as 2055, 2060, 2065, etc) For the most part the time spent doing extra sorting is isn't made up enough to help. Though again, part of that is because here they load stuff in rough reverse order into the bags, which helps a lot.


----------



## shadowrose45

Not sure what you mean by zones...I load them in the order they say, which meant very little 'searching' for packages today.

I haven't had any routes less than 60 miles warehouse to warehouse.

Getting familiar with the area won't work. I was in 3 completely different parts of town each day. 

Today's route was the closest to the warehouse, though. Just harder because many were apartments where I had to search for buildings, etc. only one had an office and it was closed.

One seemed to be in a projects area, and not safe.

I did get smart and do roads I saw rather than following their thing exactly, which saved time. It's just that calling people takes time. Talking to support takes time. It all adds up. 

Like I said, I think I'll get the hang of it sooner or later. Taking a few days off for my foot to heal.

How long are you all in the warehouses?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

shadowrose45 said:


> Not sure what you mean by zones...I load them in the order they say, which meant very little 'searching' for packages today.
> I haven't had any routes less than 60 miles warehouse to warehouse.
> 
> Getting familiar with the area won't work. I was in 3 completely different parts of town each day.


As I said, zones are the numbers on the top right of the package. You should be getting a whole bunch in each zone and theoretically the zones should be right next to each other. It sounds like for some reason your WH isn't giving adjacent zones.



shadowrose45 said:


> It's just that calling people takes time. Talking to support takes time. It all adds up.


Why are you calling people and support? Calls to support should be rare. Calling people should only be if you need to talk to them (to get a gate code or something).



shadowrose45 said:


> How long are you all in the warehouses?


Drive in and get shown where to park. Scan bags and the loose packages. Load car. Check out. Most days 15 minutes at the most in the WH.


----------



## mke

Something is definitely up with your warehouse. Typically i'm under 20 miles for a 3 hour block including return to warehouse, though I went over 40 on friday. That was for only 22 packages but was ovet 15 miles out from warehouse, less then 10 miles for delivering.

As for getting stuck in the warehouse that long it happens sometimes, I find it happens Moreso for the early routes when the white vans are still finishing up. I've had it take over an hour from block start time, I get all pissed off and say to myself i'm just coming back at my finish time no matter how many packages I have left, but then I still finish in time with some hustling.

I'm always going off sequence and improvising route it seems to work way better for me, but helps to know area.


----------



## Htownflex

look on today and houston is only giving out 2 hr blocks... at this point they got us working fuel only. Redicoulous


----------



## DriverX

Htownflex said:


> look on today and houston is only giving out 2 hr blocks... at this point they got us working fuel only. Redicoulous


never accept 2 hour offers. they will stop trying to push them if no one accepts them.

maybe an exception would be if youre already at the WH and know what the route is...



shadowrose45 said:


> Not sure what you mean by zones...I load them in the order they say, which meant very little 'searching' for packages today.
> 
> I haven't had any routes less than 60 miles warehouse to warehouse.
> 
> Getting familiar with the area won't work. I was in 3 completely different parts of town each day.
> 
> Today's route was the closest to the warehouse, though. Just harder because many were apartments where I had to search for buildings, etc. only one had an office and it was closed.
> 
> One seemed to be in a projects area, and not safe.
> 
> I did get smart and do roads I saw rather than following their thing exactly, which saved time. It's just that calling people takes time. Talking to support takes time. It all adds up.
> 
> Like I said, I think I'll get the hang of it sooner or later. Taking a few days off for my foot to heal.
> 
> How long are you all in the warehouses?


could be they are giving you some cobbled together routes from drivers who returned stuff. I've seen loads with over 70 pax but won't take them becasue not enough room in my car. I'd ditch the SUV, it's the wrong vehicle for the job and it means they could be taking advantage by giving you huge loads becasue they know you can load them. You need a hatch back with good mpg or no mpg

also you need to just take stuff back you can't deliver in 3 hours. don't work for free



konoplya said:


> we don't have barcodes or anything on ours


Ours are orange plastic bins stacked on the rolling racks with other larger boxes on the racks. You scan the tote/bin instead of each individual package.


----------



## rascal53

How long do background checks usually take? App says 25 business days!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

rascal53 said:


> How long do background checks usually take? App says 25 business days!


 I believe it's 2-5 business days. Maybe you missed a "-"? 

Here's the faq link: https://flex.amazon.com/faqs/&tag=ubne0c-20
Says: 2-4 days.


----------



## rascal53

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I believe it's 2-5 business days. Maybe you missed a "-"?


That makes more sense but the app does say 25. Maybe they forgot the - 
or too many drivers in LA right now


----------



## Poolepit

Less than 25 days


----------



## huwyane

rascal53 said:


> That makes more sense but the app does say 25. Maybe they forgot the -
> or too many drivers in LA right now


Yeah I remember the app saying 25 business days but it took 1 or 2 for my background check to clear.


----------



## andvhbk

shadowrose45 said:


> The lady at the depot said around 40 was the norm for 3 hours. The day before, it was 54, which also took 5 hours...an hour for just the last two that were 30 mins from each other, and 30 mins from my previous route.
> 
> Still over minimum wage....but sheesh. I was gone from 11-6 yesterday and got paid for 3 hours of it. An hour of it was returning the package from a gated community without a gate code.


You don't have to finish all of them lol. You signed up to work for 3 hour, not to make sure to deliver all the packages, as long as you dont stop and sleep somewhere. And if you do have packages to return, then save 20-30 minutes from that 3 hour. When you done scanning all packages, open the map to see if you have any stop that very far from others, give it an estimate how far, i use to bring it back if it was more than 15 miles ( of course it is still depend on how many packages that you have, so plan ahead).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

If there's one out of 'clump', then the warehouse people are given it, because it's clearly a missort. I certainly wouldn't knowing take such a package.


----------



## neontutors

would u guys switch to prime if give the chance?


----------



## mke

chopstick said:


> Not sure what's happening but I dropped a reserved block the other day and now it's not showing me any offers. None. Zilch. Nada. Usually the blocks drop 24h ahead of time but now they aren't showing at all. Looks like my "career" with amazon may be coming to an end prematurely. Either that or the warehouse is just really slow this weekend.


For what it's worth I get locked out for the entire time of a reserved block if I drop it. Say I get a 10-2 reserved and drop it, I can't take any shifts that overlap with any of that time.

We just had a massive slowdown here and a ton of changes. Prime now just started 10 days ago, they added fresh yesterday, and they just switched over to using totes instead of scanning individual packages. For the last 3 months I could literaly, get pretty much any shift from 9 am to 6 pm, today and yesterday a whole lot of nothing. They just on boarded a bunch of people including radio ads to get people in, I assume mainly for prime now roll out. They offered to let me switch from logistics to prime now, but i figured why changen when I can get a shift whenever i want. Looks like it maybe slowing down.

No big deal I took this gig in December thinking it would die after xmas season, but was pleasantly surprised I could work pretty much however much I wanted until this week. I have other work that keeps me busy from April to October so I just have to hang on until next year's xmas season to help fill the gap.


----------



## neontutors

In my warehouse sat5. From what i can figure out. The evening shift is mostly scoobeez. And whatever scraps are left over are given away to flex. But im pretty sure its our drivers fault. Delivering late or just returning a shitload after 9. When i would do this. Support would tell me just to deliver them. So i guess lazy drivers ****ed the evening shift for us.


----------



## Prius13

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
> Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
> 1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
> 2) Folding Cart/Dolly
> 3) Flash Light
> 4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
> 5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
> 6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
> 7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
> _*Scheduling a Block/s*_
> Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
> *1) Weekly Scheduling*
> It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
> *2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
> You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
> *3) During Day Scheduling*
> The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
> *4) Forfeiting a Block*
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> *TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 5) Type of Blocks
> - 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> *- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> *- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> *TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> Getting Ready for Delivery*
> Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
> *1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
> Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.
> 3) Driving for Deliveries*
> Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward. For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> *4) Deliveries and Time management Skills
> Apartment complexes-* If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> *Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents)* get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> *TIP: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" w/note indicate where the package is left.
> Houses* Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> *TIP: For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given:* Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery.
> *Credit goes to Gaj
> FlexDriver*


Just signed up, couldn't sign up before in Chicago. Am in Naperville area. Thanks for the tips. Excited as I am a Prime member as well. Now on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Kevrun

My Warehouse sucks balls. I tried my first 3 hour block. I drive a sedan. All of the routes are filled with giant packages. I can't fit this shit in my car. 

I also got yelled at by the fat chocolate girl from the security to move up for no reason. No wonder blocks are available at all times.


----------



## Bygosh

Kevrun said:


> My Warehouse sucks balls. I tried my first 3 hour block. I drive a sedan. All of the routes are filled with giant packages. I can't fit this shit in my car.
> 
> I also got yelled at by the fat chocolate girl from the security to move up for no reason. No wonder blocks are available at all times.


Prime Now is just so much better for drivers. My warehouse had to literally email Amazon to block drivers from switching when PN opened up that's how bad it is.


----------



## Basmati

Prime Now is better only if you are fortunate enough to be in an area where you have a reasonable chance of acquiring blocks.


----------



## Prius13

How long does the background check take? Do they have a warehouse in DuPage County Illinois?


----------



## Behemoth

Prius13 said:


> How long does the background check take? Do they have a warehouse in DuPage County Illinois?


Background check should take few business days. There's a WH in Wood Dale, IL.


----------



## Prius13

Behemoth said:


> Background check should take few business days. There's a WH in Wood Dale, IL.


That's awesome.


----------



## andvhbk

Is there anyway to switch to another warehouse?


----------



## RGV

andvhbk said:


> Is there anyway to switch to another warehouse?


Email Flex Support and hope for the best.


----------



## Shangsta

shadowrose45 said:


> The totes aren't of much use, as you still open and scan each item. Anyone know the usual number of packages for a three hour shift? I had 69 yesterday, which took me 5 hours to deliver. Filled my SUV completely. I had to leave five there was just no room for.
> 
> The lady at the depot said around 40 was the norm for 3 hours. The day before, it was 54, which also took 5 hours...an hour for just the last two that were 30 mins from each other, and 30 mins from my previous route.
> 
> Still over minimum wage....but sheesh. I was gone from 11-6 yesterday and got paid for 3 hours of it. An hour of it was returning the package from a gated community without a gate code.


Rider is right, ditch the SUV. At my warehouse an SUV or can gets you 10 to 15 more stops everytime.


----------



## DriverX

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I'm unsure why anyone who's done this more than a little are so obsessed with package count, when it's the number of stops and the TYPES of stops that matter.
> 
> 65 packages, across 10 stops where you can just drop all at once (say a UPS store or a nice condo building) will take far far quicker than 40 packages on 40 stops.
> 
> 30 house stops will be much quicker than 3 apartment complex stops with 20 packages where you have to go to each unit.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> I've probably done over 150 3-hour blocks (and man, it seems like far more), and only one time ever did I go over three hours, and two other times did I even just about hit it. I realize Vegas isn't Orlando, but still.


It's not a race at least don't make it sound too ez on here. Think of it this way, they can't get anyone to drive to a warehouse and deliver more than 10-20 packages for $36 and since we never know what we are going to get, they have to just make them all $54 minimum or they wont sell and pax will pile up. Just remember to never accept anything less than a 3 hour block or they will start trying to push 2 hour blocks with 40 stops.


----------



## Behemoth

DriverX said:


> It's not a race at least don't make it sound too ez on here. Think of it this way, they can't get anyone to drive to a warehouse and deliver more than 10-20 packages for $36 and since we never know what we are going to get, they have to just make them all $54 minimum or they wont sell and pax will pile up. Just remember to never accept anything less than a 3 hour block or they will start trying to push 2 hour blocks with 40 stops.


I noticed that crap in Morton Grove, IL. They push 2 hour evening blocks. Probably leftovers. Good luck with them, I told my wife not to take them. Waste of gas and time.


----------



## mke

Behemoth said:


> I noticed that crap in Morton Grove, IL. They push 2 hour evening blocks. Probably leftovers. Good luck with them, I told my wife not to take them. Waste of gas and time.


We get them too and they sit there, I just wait for a 3 hour to pop up and take it, with that i've gotten some rediculously short blocks with this strategy. Had 10 packages done in an hour last week, the week before had 25 done in an hour and a half ending 6 blocks from home...but had to go back to warehouse, still under 2 hours and under 20 miles.


----------



## neontutors

Today i tossed a package up to the 2nd floor balcony. it was a high class appt. So the balcony was huge. Took a few tries. it was some dog chew toy by the packaging. LOl. not sure if i was right to do so. But i was done mentally for the day.


----------



## DriverX

Behemoth said:


> I noticed that crap in Morton Grove, IL. They push 2 hour evening blocks. Probably leftovers. Good luck with them, I told my wife not to take them. Waste of gas and time.


THose are probably the same day deliveries. Keep resisting.


----------



## Placebo17

Doesn't Amazon charge a lot for same day deliveries?


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> Doesn't Amazon charge a lot for same day deliveries?


Depends on a bunch of variables, such as dollars involved, market, seller, etc. Same goes for next day.


----------



## FUberX

Placebo17 said:


> Doesn't Amazon charge a lot for same day deliveries?


It's free if you spend over $35


----------



## konoplya

any significant changes in the 566..whatever version of android or same crap different toilet?


----------



## Joe Snuffy

konoplya said:


> any significant changes in the 566..whatever version of android or same crap different toilet?


Not much that I noticed, except the fact that if I look at the itinerary while I'm delivering, things that I have already delivered show as being delivered at the current time. So when I'm almost done, to me it looks like they were All delivered right now. They've had me clear the cache, reinstall the app and it still does it. I checked with the WH and the deliveries show delivered at correct times, so I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## Prius13

I can never grab a block. When is the best time to check in block availability??


----------



## flex4bmw

having two WH to choose from gives more chances of getting blocks but the location matters

this other WH have completely different ways of how they handle things. 1st they check the drivers ID & marked then on the checklist, then you actually drive up into the WH. there's racks lined up & you just go to the racks & either you scan the packages individually or you scan the Bin barcode altogether & just load into your car, then you check out with the attendant letting them know your package count then off you go.

As for Returns you bring packages inside the WH.

This location is more uptight being near downtown & everybody's mentality is in a rush not like the other WH were everybody's more laid back & nicer to deal with.

/end rant


----------



## konoplya

Joe Snuffy said:


> Not much that I noticed, except the fact that if I look at the itinerary while I'm delivering, things that I have already delivered show as being delivered at the current time. So when I'm almost done, to me it looks like they were All delivered right now. They've had me clear the cache, reinstall the app and it still does it. I checked with the WH and the deliveries show delivered at correct times, so I'm not going to worry about it.


thanks. did they remove the "i'm at the location but my GPS is not working" option from this? does that even work anymore?


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> having two WH to choose from gives more chances of getting blocks but the location matters
> 
> this other WH have completely different ways of how they handle things. 1st they check the drivers ID & marked then on the checklist, then you actually drive up into the WH. there's racks lined up & you just go to the racks & either you scan the packages individually or you scan the Bin barcode altogether & just load into your car, then you check out with the attendant letting them know your package count then off you go.
> 
> As for Returns you bring packages inside the WH.
> 
> This location is more uptight being near downtown & everybody's mentality is in a rush not like the other WH were everybody's more laid back & nicer to deal with.
> 
> /end rant


Did you pickup a Georgetown block? I thought about it but didn't want to deliver downtown. What area did they send you to?


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Did you pickup a Georgetown block? I thought about it but didn't want to deliver downtown. What area did they send you to?


surprisingly I've been getting renton areas, not downtown at all


----------



## RGV

Is it wrong that when I'm formally assigned to one warehouse, and just recently I started to see block offers from different warehouse? I'm confused. 
I saw blocks from DLA3,9, and mine preferred. Lol


----------



## Flexxx

RGV said:


> Is it wrong that when I'm formally assigned to one warehouse, and just recently I started to see block offers from different warehouse? I'm confused.
> I saw blocks from DLA3,9, and mine preferred. Lol


Guessing you're at DLA8 or DLA2? You didn't receive an email?


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Guessing you're at DLA8 or DLA2? You didn't receive an email?


Yeah basically if you're a driver in SOCAL you can see all the DLA offers now. Kind of dumb, usually never had to fish for blocks at DLA9 but now blocks are literally disappearing in a second. I bet people picking up blocks don't even realize it's for a different warehouse.


----------



## RGV

Oh I see, it makes sense. And, now I feel left out lol. I was 'what da heck East LA!'. Interesting strategy from AMZL.


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm at DLA5 not seeing any other areas.


----------



## Flexxx

Think this only applies to to the cool kids at DLA2, 3, 8 and 9.

I'm at DLA3 and accidentally picked up a 9am-12 in Irvine. Wish I lived closer, that's a great time to be delivering.


----------



## jester121

We got a "sharing" email notice at my warehouse in Chicago north burbs, (DCH2) that we'd be receiving notices of blocks from the new warehouse as well.

The new one is so much closer I had my assignment switched, and it's chock full o' blocks... so maybe it's something they're trying in some markets to balance the supply/demand issues across the city.


----------



## flex4bmw

they send out email about having multiple WH if you didn't get it maybe it's not implemented yet or if you got the email & still not seeing the blocks then make sure you updated your app


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm pretty sure no others are close enough to Riverside to do this we didn't even get an email


----------



## Placebo17

LOL Amazon implementing new ways to use people. Hiring new drivers daily isn't enough. Now make the desperate people drive for miles and miles in already over-saturated market. Who thought of this idea?

UPS drivers are laughing out loud getting paid almost double with full benefits... FU Amazon!!!


----------



## DriverX

It will make it much harder to bot.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Soo they deactivated me back in December. cause I pretty much stopped caring, checked in late, didn't deliver all my packages, made excuses to bring em back. I suppose my apathy was starting to show in my work.

After not working a few weeks, I realized holy shit I hated the whole Amazon thing so much. The stupid scanning thing once at the warehouse, second time at the location. Route sizes kept increasing, distances became farther and farther..like 10 miles away. Rarely finish in the 3 hour block. I said screw it.

This is my first time back on this thread since December when I last worked. I am assuming it has gotten worse?


----------



## oicu812

FUberX said:


> It's free if you spend over $35


Not for same day deliveries. Free shipping = economy shipping. It'll take 5-8 days.


----------



## jester121

oicu812 said:


> Not for same day deliveries. Free shipping = economy shipping. It'll take 5-8 days.


Not for Prime members. This has all shuffled around recently, used to be free was crappy 5-8 days for non-Prime members, now it's all turned on its head.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201631620&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## RGV

Like Oprah Winfrey once said, you get free block, you get free block. Everyone gets free blocks.


----------



## tooc

Placebo17 said:


> LOL Amazon implementing new ways to use people. Hiring new drivers daily isn't enough. Now make the desperate people drive for miles and miles in already over-saturated market. Who thought of this idea?
> 
> UPS drivers are laughing out loud getting paid almost double with full benefits... FU Amazon!!!


I know of at least one UPS who's actually trying to do flex on the side...


----------



## DriverX

BaitNSwitch said:


> Soo they deactivated me back in December. cause I pretty much stopped caring, checked in late, didn't deliver all my packages, made excuses to bring em back. I suppose my apathy was starting to show in my work.
> 
> After not working a few weeks, I realized holy shit I hated the whole Amazon thing so much. The stupid scanning thing once at the warehouse, second time at the location. Route sizes kept increasing, distances became farther and farther..like 10 miles away. Rarely finish in the 3 hour block. I said screw it.
> 
> This is my first time back on this thread since December when I last worked. I am assuming it has gotten worse?


I wish there were more drivers like you at my WH.


----------



## Htownflex

this is not a bad supplemental gig... but nothing to make a living off; not steady... BUT if you can grab 2 $72 blocks in a day, $144 pretty good for 6-7 hours of (actual) work.

The problem is ppl accepting $54 and $36 blocks. Brings down our value!!!


----------



## RGV

Htownflex said:


> The problem is ppl accepting $54 and $36 blocks. Brings down our value!!!


Well, not all warehouse carries 4-hours block anymore. I'm feeling lucky that mine doesn't serve 2-hr either. 3-hours block is ok, and chance are ppl can do 3 a day.


----------



## Candeepaints

I'm working out of dla8 (Hawthorne) I have been doing it for 2 weeks and now I'm getting blocks for Anaheim, Irvine, Commerce, and east la...I'm not seeing any blocks for Hawthorne for the last 2 days is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## michaelb

Candeepaints said:


> I'm working out of dla8 (Hawthorne) I have been doing it for 2 weeks and now I'm getting blocks for Anaheim, Irvine, Commerce, and east la...I'm not seeing any blocks for Hawthorne for the last 2 days is anyone else having this issue?


Basically if you are a driver of one of those warehouses, you will be seeing blocks from all of them. I'm from Irvine and I see Hawthorne sometimes. The blocks literally disappear in a millisecond now. So you have to be really fast and make sure you grab the correct warehouse. I sent feedback telling them to allow us to pick which warehouses we want to see but we'll see about that.


----------



## Basmati

If you grab a warehouse block you don't want, than just drop that block. You won't be penalized at all as long as you drop it within 5 minutes of grabbing it. 
You won't see the same hours that day for that warehouse after you drop it. You will still see offers for the other warehouses tho.


----------



## krazo

Anyone hear about prime now changing from Doral to the Virginia Gardens warehouse?


----------



## Basmati

When I spoke to the head of leadership a couple days ago, he mentioned that they were going to be moving the warehouse to Wynwood soon. Close to the existing Fresh warehouse.


----------



## krazo

The security guard told me tonight that we will probably move to Virginia Gardens. That's where all the white vans went.


----------



## Basmati

Either scenario would be better than where the warehouse is located now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Either scenario would be better than where the warehouse is located now.


 Are you guys in Doral seeing multiple warehouse offers? Not happening at miami gardens but seems some changes coming?
Here the switch went off and were seeing almost no blocks. Went from lot's of block availability to pretty much ZERO! Any block that does show up is gone before you can even touch it! Seems typical.......flex drivers get the bulk of blocks for a month or 2 then the subcontractors/white vans get the bulk. But also noticed there were adding Amazon fresh coolers and racks in the warehouse last week.

Not sure if it's the typical pattern or if the bot programs are back in full force?


----------



## krazo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure if it's the typical pattern or if the bot programs are back in full force?


I'm not seeing offers from multiple warehouses. The bot programs and rooted phones are in full force.


----------



## Basmati

krazo said:


> I'm not seeing offers from multiple warehouses. The bot programs and rooted phones are in full force.


Don't have to worry about me grabbing blocks today or tomorrow tho. I'm already maxed out at 40 hours. Seemed to me like it was actually a lot easier to get blocks this week. Didn't see offers from other warehouses tho.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> I'm not seeing offers from multiple warehouses. The bot programs and rooted phones are in full force.


 Wasn't a problem until tuesday this week. Prior to that could grab a block any day I wanted and plenty of drivers doing 2 blocks a day. Then the switch went off. But, like I said, it's a typical pattern.


----------



## Basmati

Are you using a bot, Carmen?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Are you using a bot, Carmen?


 No....don't use any of the automated programs/bots. Almost all the regular drivers I talk to don't either.....and I know they don't because while waiting for our routes we all go for the next day blocks the same way......manually.
Funny.......not a minute after I posted my last post a 12 to 4 block shows up. Sat there for a few minutes so probably could have grabbed it. Not looking for work today, just looking.
I honestly don't know if the auto programs/bots are a problem at our location or not? I don't care one way or another as long as I can get a block when I need too.

Edit: And again minutes after posting 12-4 block for today shows up. I did a "catch and release" just to see and got the block.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

DriverX said:


> I wish there were more drivers like you at my WH.


Lol so they get deactivated? They probably don't have anything better to do so they grind it out despite the increasing abuse.

When I saw those route sizes increase from 30 to 40 to 50-70 packages PLUS increasing the mileage to faraway neighborhoods, I knew the power had shifted to the Flex peeps. They overhired and I knew they were about to start trying some new shit to push the drivers. $54 divided by 4 is no longer $18 an hour, its more like $13.5 an hour.


----------



## krazo

Basmati said:


> I'm already maxed out at 40 hours


I feel sorry for you. You need to have multiple accounts under different names, like many of the drivers here do, so you can drive more than 8 hours per day and more than 40 hours per week.


----------



## Candeepaints

michaelb said:


> Basically if you are a driver of one of those warehouses, you will be seeing blocks from all of them. I'm from Irvine and I see Hawthorne sometimes. The blocks literally disappear in a millisecond now. So you have to be really fast and make sure you grab the correct warehouse. I sent feedback telling them to allow us to pick which warehouses we want to see but we'll see about that.


I am now receiving just blocks from my area now...


----------



## chopstick

Denver has now officially switched from 4 hour to 3 hour blocks.

Good game Amazon, it was fun while it lasted.

Time to delete the flex app off my phone


----------



## jester121

chopstick said:


> Denver has now officially switched from 4 hour to 3 hour blocks.
> 
> Good game Amazon, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Time to delete the flex app off my phone


The 10 people who were eagerly waiting to take your spot are grateful.


----------



## chopstick

jester121 said:


> The 10 people who were eagerly waiting to take your spot are grateful.


Sadly true but I don't care.

I will use this as a catalyst to move on to bigger and better things.

I didn't like Amazon anyway, Jeff Bezos is a globalist cock in bed with the CIA to produce vile propaganda & fake news through his disgusting news organization, the washington post. Just because you're a billionaire doesn't mean you should try to force your sick, twisted, delusional & distorted world views on everyone else.

**** amazon & **** jeff bezos


----------



## Bygosh

chopstick said:


> Sadly true but I don't care.
> 
> I will use this as a catalyst to move on to bigger and better things.
> 
> I didn't like Amazon anyway, Jeff Bezos is a globalist cock in bed with the CIA to produce vile propaganda & fake news through his disgusting news organization, the washington post. Just because you're a billionaire doesn't mean you should try to force your sick, twisted, delusional & distorted world views on everyone else.
> 
> &%[email protected]!* amazon & &%[email protected]!* jeff bezos


Found the Trumper. Mad that Wapo is right.


----------



## Htownflex

these ******** playing with me. in the last 10 min they put a 10-1 and then 10 min later a 930-1230 to entice... am wanting for the $72!!!


----------



## Htownflex

UPDATE: easter rate finally went up to 80 here... supply and demand... looks like houston knows our worth or everyones at church...


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> surprisingly I've been getting renton areas, not downtown at all


So the same places you get out of Kent? Interesting.



BaitNSwitch said:


> Soo they deactivated me back in December. cause I pretty much stopped caring, checked in late, didn't deliver all my packages, made excuses to bring em back. I suppose my apathy was starting to show in my work.
> 
> After not working a few weeks, I realized holy shit I hated the whole Amazon thing so much. The stupid scanning thing once at the warehouse, second time at the location. Route sizes kept increasing, distances became farther and farther..like 10 miles away. Rarely finish in the 3 hour block. I said screw it.
> 
> This is my first time back on this thread since December when I last worked. I am assuming it has gotten worse?


We've missed ya around here

Depends on where you drive but it's not the sweet easy gig it once was.

Still better than Uber for the time of day but meh.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> So the same places you get out of Kent? Interesting.


not exactly the same areas but this morning I got West Seattle


----------



## Namdaman

What is the best time to look for block??? I only work during a weekend. Thanks


----------



## RGV

Namdaman said:


> What is the best time to look for block??? I only work during a weekend. Thanks


You have to find out yourself, mate. And, most likely, not everyone willing to share their secret sauce. 
an hour or so before block starts (ppl forfeiting).


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Shangsta said:


> So the same places you get out of Kent? Interesting.
> 
> We've missed ya around here
> 
> Depends on where you drive but it's not the sweet easy gig it once was.
> 
> Still better than Uber for the time of day but meh.


Yeah Shangsta, found something slightly better. No running around and about the same pay. When your options open up its hard to keep taking bullshit lol. Some of the Warehouse workers are dicks. Do you have Flex warehouse workers that have attitude too? I'm like dude, we're not THAT desperate.


----------



## Solo1

Hey Newbie here ... I have been a flex driver for a little over 2 months now in the Seattle area ... Here is my initial experience ...

*** I Deliver out of the Kent(BF15), 4hr Block, Average $72 AND Georgetown(DSE2) 4hr block, Average $88-$92 daily 
*** I only take blocks out of Kent mornings and afternoons ... I can usually get 2, 4hr blocks on the days I drive
*** I arrive and start scanning 15mins before the scheduled blocks and on my way out by my scheduled block.
*** Pay attention to the ZONES don't just blindly scan because a lucrative day can change by a scan.
*** Morning pickups are 100% more accurate than anything after 11am ... After that your are dealing with other peoples issues ... redeliveries, mis-routes, same day hustles , etc.
*** EVENING deliveries are a total headache ... Unable to see ... People don't have addresses where you can read them ... Access issues ... Closed business ... Closed Apt Offices ... Not worth it for me.
*** Don't be dumb about making money ... If you don't live within 30mins of your pickup , don't do it ... Gas + Maintenance = +- Money
*** I deliver under the time expected for all my scheduled blocks ... Don't follow your gps blindly ... With all the new development that is going on some streets don't exists ... Use common sense 
*** If you want to do this for a bit, invest ($30-$50) in a foldable 2 in 1 Dolly/Cart 
*** IF available ALWAYS ask for the routing sheet and/or zone sheet ... If there is a package with a zone that is NOT on that sheet DO NOT scan either leave it there or hand to an attendant when available 
*** The App is VERY buggy ( saying the deliver is late at 8am ) ... Breathe

If anyone has any questions , Please ask ... I only can tell you my experiences in the area I live in ... I do understand we do have the advantage of living near the mother ship , so we have way more opportunities and pretty much have every service amazon has ( including grocery stores without checkout clerks ... Walk in grab what you want and walk out ... Amazon Tech does all the rest ... But they have trouble with a stable App.


----------



## Bygosh

Solo1 said:


> Hey Newbie here ... I have been a flex driver for a little over 2 months now in the Seattle area ... Here is my initial experience ...
> 
> *** I Deliver out of the Kent(BF15), 4hr Block, Average $72 AND Georgetown(DSE2) 4hr block, Average $88-$92 daily
> *** I only take blocks out of Kent mornings and afternoons ... I can usually get 2, 4hr blocks on the days I drive
> *** I arrive and start scanning 15mins before the scheduled blocks and on my way out by my scheduled block.
> *** Pay attention to the ZONES don't just blindly scan because a lucrative day can change by a scan.
> *** Morning pickups are 100% more accurate than anything after 11am ... After that your are dealing with other peoples issues ... redeliveries, mis-routes, same day hustles , etc.
> *** EVENING deliveries are a total headache ... Unable to see ... People don't have addresses where you can read them ... Access issues ... Closed business ... Closed Apt Offices ... Not worth it for me.
> *** Don't be dumb about making money ... If you don't live within 30mins of your pickup , don't do it ... Gas + Maintenance = +- Money
> *** I deliver under the time expected for all my scheduled blocks ... Don't follow your gps blindly ... With all the new development that is going on some streets don't exists ... Use common sense
> *** If you want to do this for a bit, invest ($30-$50) in a foldable 2 in 1 Dolly/Cart
> *** IF available ALWAYS ask for the routing sheet and/or zone sheet ... If there is a package with a zone that is NOT on that sheet DO NOT scan either leave it there or hand to an attendant when available
> *** The App is VERY buggy ( saying the deliver is late at 8am ) ... Breathe
> 
> If anyone has any questions , Please ask ... I only can tell you my experiences in the area I live in ... I do understand we do have the advantage of living near the mother ship , so we have way more opportunities and pretty much have every service amazon has ( including grocery stores without checkout clerks ... Walk in grab what you want and walk out ... Amazon Tech does all the rest ... But they have trouble with a stable App.


Your blocks average is $88-92?!?


----------



## Htownflex

Down here in the H, we been getting $80 blocks lately BUT the morning blocks are scrapes pay... $54... they playing with our market and seems we resisting


----------



## Solo1

Bygosh said:


> Your blocks average is $88-92?!?


Yes ... I attached some emails to show example ... It's not that uncommon to get those same blocks at $100 on the daily ... A week or 2 ago, it got up to $120 one day.

Email:*Increased Rate Available In Kent (BFI5)

Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $100 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 6 p.m. to 11 p.m., Sunday, April 9 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team

*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block


__________________________________________________________

Increased Rate Available In Kent (BFI5)

Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $100 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 6 p.m. - 11 p.m., Thursday, April 13 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team

*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block.

__________________________________________________________________
*
_*Increased Rate Available In Kent (BFI5)

Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $80 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 6 p.m. to 11 p.m., Monday, April 17 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team

*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block.*_


----------



## BaitNSwitch

W0ah $100.

In my market (Chi) The mosti ts ever gotten up to is 24/hr, but they were all 3 hr blocks.


----------



## Bygosh

Those are all 6-11pm though, the way you said it made it sound like most or all blocks are 88+.


----------



## Solo1

Bygosh said:


> Those are all 6-11pm though, the way you said it made it sound like most or all blocks are 88+.


No ... They are 4hr blocks between 6pm-11pm that I sent examples for ... We get $80+ 4hr blocks daily, throughout the day usually starting around 1130am.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> Yeah Shangsta, found something slightly better. No running around and about the same pay. When your options open up its hard to keep taking bullshit lol. Some of the Warehouse workers are dicks. Do you have Flex warehouse workers that have attitude too? I'm like dude, we're not THAT desperate.


My main warehouse is great everyone is pretty chill but the second one is awful. You get power hungry yellow vest who want to be blue vest who think bossing us around will get them promoted.

I drive a lot less than I did but sometimes it's the best way to make money in the middle of the day.


----------



## Placebo17

At my warehouse all the yellow vests are cool but there is this one blue vest that I want to beat his ass. Everytime this a$$hole makes a route, it's always 100 mile drive with 25 packages or more. I never finish in 3 hours. Definitely not worth it. What's the incentive when you're wasting over $12 in gas alone?

That is why afternoon and evening blocks should be at least $60.


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> *** I Deliver out of the Kent(BF15), 4hr Block, Average $72 AND Georgetown(DSE2) 4hr block, Average $88-$92 daily


I have only done Kent thus far. Where does Georgetown usually send you. Flexbmw mentioned going to west Seattle and Renton do you ever go north?


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> I have only done Kent thus far. Where does Georgetown usually send you. Flexbmw mentioned going to west Seattle and Renton do you ever go north?


I've only done Georgetown once four a 4hr block at 430pm ... I will never do it again ... They sent me to Covington and Black Diamond ... Drove 70 miles, 1 late delivery that wasn't on my route, but because I scanned it, I had to deLiver it ... I'm strictly Kent now ... 90% I get 2 4hr blocks the days I'm available and always done by 5pm ... I usefully deliver Kent, Des Moines, Renton, Federal Way, and had a couple in Tacoma ... I don't EVER deliver past 5pm ... PS sorry so late to reply ... I was on my blocks lol


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> I've only done Georgetown once four a 4hr block at 430pm ... I will never do it again ... They sent me to Covington and Black Diamond ... Drove 70 miles, 1 late delivery that wasn't on my route, but because I scanned it, I had to deLiver it ... I'm strictly Kent now ... 90% I get 2 4hr blocks the days I'm available and always done by 5pm ... I usefully deliver Kent, Des Moines, Renton, Federal Way, and had a couple in Tacoma ... I don't EVER deliver past 5pm ... PS sorry so late to reply ... I was on my blocks lol


It's all good. I had federal way today but only 9 packages. Hate when I get Tacoma because you can't avoid the i5 traffic.

Kent used to occasionally send me to issaquah but I don't think logistics covers that area anymore. I hate Burien and sea tac the most because they are almost all apartments.


----------



## miauber1x831

Placebo17 said:


> At my warehouse all the yellow vests are cool but there is this one blue vest that I want to beat his ass. Everytime this a$$hole makes a route, it's always 100 mile drive with 25 packages or more. I never finish in 3 hours. Definitely not worth it. What's the incentive when you're wasting over $12 in gas alone?
> 
> That is why afternoon and evening blocks should be at least $60.


I don't think the blue vests "make" the routes.


----------



## Placebo17

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't think the blue vests "make" the routes.


Yes they do. Most afternoon blocks starting 1:30, blue vests scan the returned packages and make routes. That's why the itineraries are usually all messed up.


----------



## miauber1x831

Placebo17 said:


> Yes they do. Most afternoon blocks starting 1:30, blue vests scan the returned packages and make routes. That's why the itineraries are usually all messed up.


I once complained to a blue vest about the number of packages i was given/number of stops and he told me he doesn't set up the routes. Maybe he was lying to me but that's my reason for stating that.


----------



## Placebo17

miauber1x831 said:


> I once complained to a blue vest about the number of packages i was given/number of stops and he told me he doesn't set up the routes. Maybe he was lying to me but that's my reason for stating that.


Morning blocks no but the redeliveries and 1 days yes.


----------



## konoplya

anyone else got the email with the "we listened to your feedback" bullshit? so customer instructions can include "recipient must be present" now.. guess what, too bad, because if i see a spot where i can leave a package, its getting left there. i'm not going to come back to the warehouse unless i absolutely have to. when they start paying proper maybe i'll do that, not for effin $54. what a joke.


----------



## jester121

konoplya said:


> anyone else got the email with the "we listened to your feedback" bullshit? so customer instructions can include "recipient must be present" now.. guess what, too bad, because if i see a spot where i can leave a package, its getting left there. i'm not going to come back to the warehouse unless i absolutely have to. when they start paying proper maybe i'll do that, not for effin $54. what a joke.


Err... that's always been there -- same screen as the gate/buzzer code stuff. All today's email was announcing was that the Next Stop screen will show the customer's instructions before you take off, and more prominently.

I'm psyched about "Number of packages to deliver" showing up front, because there's nothing worse than snagging a box off the pile before you're on the Arrived screen, getting to the sidewalk, and then noticing it's a 2 box stop.

(Okay, maybe still like cancer and nuclear war would be worse. But it sucks a lot.)


----------



## RGV

5 hours block, unprecedented event just happened here.


----------



## Solo1

RGV said:


> 5 hours block, unprecedented event just happened here.


That is unprecedented ... Where is "here"?


----------



## Solo1

RGV said:


> 5 hours block, unprecedented event just happened here.


WAIT .... I just opened one of my emails that I didn't realize was a 5hr block.

EMAIL:
Increased Rate Available In Kent (BFI5)

Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $96 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 6 p.m. to 11 p.m., Saturday, April 15 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team

*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block.


----------



## Prius13

I need to forfeit a block tomorrow. How do I do it?


----------



## RGV

Update 3.0.5966 brings dedicated refresh button.


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> WAIT .... I just opened one of my emails that I didn't realize was a 5hr block.
> 
> EMAIL:
> Increased Rate Available In Kent (BFI5)
> 
> Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $96 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 6 p.m. to 11 p.m., Saturday, April 15 only.
> 
> Just open the app and tap "Offers".
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> The Amazon Flex Team
> 
> *Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block.


That's not a 5 hour block it's saying if you take a 4 hour between 6 and 11 they will pay you 96 dollars.



Prius13 said:


> I need to forfeit a block tomorrow. How do I do it?


Go to your calendar click on the block and select forfeit


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> and





Shangsta said:


> That's not a 5 hour block it's saying if you take a 4 hour between 6 and 11 they will pay you 96 dollars.


I took it as a 5hr block , and they said it should take 4hrs to deliver it .



RGV said:


> Update 3.0.5966 brings dedicated refresh button.


BS, UI upgrade ... We know how to refresh ... I wish they would stop trying to make it pretty and make it stable.


----------



## Namdaman

i did 3 hours block in DLA9 Irvine, CA today. they gave me total of 56 packages man. 56. My app crashed and acted weird, it took me an hour to scan. End up I was able to delivery ~20 packages. But man, 56 packages in 3hours, that's slavery for 54$


----------



## RGV

Namdaman said:


> i did 3 hours block in DLA9 Irvine, CA today. they gave me total of 56 packages man. 56. My app crashed and acted weird, it took me an hour to scan. End up I was able to delivery ~20 packages. But man, 56 packages in 3hours, that's slavery for 54$


Look like you caught Irvine on its menstrual cycle.


----------



## Solo1

Namdaman said:


> i did 3 hours block in DLA9 Irvine, CA today. they gave me total of 56 packages man. 56. My app crashed and acted weird, it took me an hour to scan. End up I was able to delivery ~20 packages. But man, 56 packages in 3hours, that's slavery for 54$


1] 56 packages for a 3 hour block does seem excessive unless your delivering to apartment complexes next door to one another.

2] You brought back 36 packages ? Do you have to take those pax to an individual ? How do returns work in Irvine?

3] In Kent [Seattle region], we have 1 dock that all returns go to and most of the time the door is rolled down locked ... We just leave the pax there and drive away ... No one is hardly ever there and no one ever knows who is bringing pax back or what route they came off of.


----------



## konoplya

jester121 said:


> Err... that's always been there -- same screen as the gate/buzzer code stuff. All today's email was announcing was that the Next Stop screen will show the customer's instructions before you take off, and more prominently.
> 
> I'm psyched about "Number of packages to deliver" showing up front, because there's nothing worse than snagging a box off the pile before you're on the Arrived screen, getting to the sidewalk, and then noticing it's a 2 box stop.
> 
> (Okay, maybe still like cancer and nuclear war would be worse. But it sucks a lot.)


well, not really. the instructions never said not to leave the package unattended or do an unattended delivery. now the customer can opt in for a signature or to deliver to them in hand, to which i say good luck with that. the only time i bring packages back is under extreme circumstances where there's no safe spot to leave the package in a sketchy neighborhood. now, theoretically, you can have your normal neighborhood where you'd leave the packages without problems, but have 5 customers say they need to be present for delivery. lets say they're not present, sucks to be you to have to drive back for no reason, where normally you'd leave the package. that's where the problem arises.


----------



## Namdaman

Solo1 said:


> 1] 56 packages for a 3 hour block does seem excessive unless your delivering to apartment complexes next door to one another.
> 
> 2] You brought back 36 packages ? Do you have to take those pax to an individual ? How do returns work in Irvine?
> 
> 3] In Kent [Seattle region], we have 1 dock that all returns go to and most of the time the door is rolled down locked ... We just leave the pax there and drive away ... No one is hardly ever there and no one ever knows who is bringing pax back or what route they came off of.


The moment i saw 56 packages, I just wanted to unload and went home. When i got back to the station, my front seat, back seat, and trunk were still haft full with boxes haha. In Irvine, we have a seperate dock for return. I had to unload the boxes back to the shelf, and the guy work there scanned it one by one. After that, you good to go.

Questions: how many average packages typically was it for 3 hours block in mid day?? Man, I'm still mad with 56 packages.


----------



## Solo1

I had one delivery that was about 40 deliveries for a 4hr block on Easter .... They were about 50% re-delivers from businesses that were closed from the Saturday the day before ... I was pissed because it was a total waste of time ... If these businesses were closed on Saturday , they would be closed on a major Easter Sunday Holiday ... I got unpissed when I finished in half the time ... My $88 Easter 4hr block ended up being a sweet deal and I was still able to get to the festivities by Noon ... Then hit up the casino.


----------



## Namdaman

40 packages for 4 hours is reasonable man. But 56 for 3 hours for 54$. Its completely wasting my time.


----------



## Solo1

Namdaman said:


> Questions: how many average packages typically was it for 3 hours block in mid day?? Man, I'm still mad with 56 packages.


I have only done 1 3hr block [ I get 4hr blocks 99% ] , but when i did i recalled about 35 at the most ... And they were businesses that were less than 5mins from the wherehouse ... I still delivered in half the time because it was a 830am-11:30am block ... I had about 20% of the pax come back because they didn't open till 10am ... Ive arrived , scan, undeliverable, closed, give hours , next delivery ... What can you do ... I even tried to back track because I did have the time , but the App doesn't allow us to rescan / redeliver once its marked ... I know for a fact that no one designing the app has sat down with a group of drivers for a Q & A session.

From what I was reading and understanding for a 4hr Block :

*1] Morning deliveries* first time pax from amazon.com consisting of all tiers of delivery options by customers ... Usually having the most Pax being delivered [45-55] in the fewest zones 4-6 zones.

*2] Mid-day deliveries* ... Sameday deliveries from amzon.com customers who ordered before 11 or noon and choose same day delivery ... Usually having more zones but fewer pax ... 25-35 Pax in 7 different zones spread further out .

*3] Evening deliveries *... 430pm and beyond ... re-deliveries ... Fewest pax [10-18] but spread through many zones and/or zones miles from one another.

Now there are other type pax mixed in the above type deliveries but that's what my experience has been thus far in my 3 months of delivering 3 days a week and 24 blocks a week.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Again, number of packages is pretty irrelevant, it's number of stops, types of stops, and how far apart they are (and I'll also add 'how often you have to deal with major streets and stop lights).

I had a route the other day that had seven stops on the same street, with eight packages, took me like six minutes to get those done. On the other hand, today I had one 'stop' that took a good 25 minutes.

56 packages can be done in 70 minutes (first stop to last, not including WH or travel from WH) if the area is really small. I've done it. Hell yesterday I think my package count was 69, with 52 stops. Took me like 75 minutes, if that. Tiny area, reletively speaking.
Whereas I've had routes where in that length of time I'd get 25 packages done.

It's all relative.


----------



## Shangsta

Agree number of packages doesn't mean that much. I had 9 packages 11"30 Wednesday that took me 2.5 hours because they were so spread out.


----------



## andvhbk

lol DLA2 used to have 40+ stop with 50+ packages, 2-5 of them are apts. It took us 2 to 2.5 hours to finish all ( at door only). The most one i have was 61 stops, 79 packages, it was done in 2.5 hour but i still bring 5 back and they sent me an email, told me that i haven't deliver all the packages -_-



Shangsta said:


> Agree number of packages doesn't mean that much. I had 9 packages 11"30 Wednesday that took me 2.5 hours because they were so spread out.


it does when you have small car, one time i put 2 big box back and they told me it gonna be on my record, and the boss wont be happy @@


----------



## RGV

andvhbk said:


> it does when you have small car, one time i put 2 big box back and they told me it gonna be on my record, and the boss wont be happy @@


Yeh, DLA2 can go upward to the ~60 (single house, densed), or ~50 (single house, apt combine). And, it is strange, usually blue vest want us to take all the small-medium pkgs first (even workers said so), big boxes can be left back if there's not enough space.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

I have amazon flex delivery app for 11 months and no block ever since until today. I finalky picked a block for my first time ever.. lmao I accepted it. It's fresh warehouse. Start on Wednesday at 9:30am to 1:30pm for $72. What's your experience? What's con? It's virgina garden in Miami Florida


----------



## Basmati

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> I have amazon flex delivery app for 11 months and no block ever since until today. I finalky picked a block for my first time ever.. lmao I accepted it. It's fresh warehouse. Start on Wednesday at 9:30am to 1:30pm for $72. What's your experience? What's con? It's virgina garden in Miami Florida


You have been signed up with Amazon Flex for 11 months in Miami and just now got a shift for Fresh? I believe you, but it is rather curious. Fresh has only been in Miami area for about a month now, so you would have initially been assigned to a different warehouse. Did they automatically reassign you to Fresh without notifying you?


----------



## Namdaman

mine was 56 packages, i believed it was about 45+ stop in 3 hours for 54$ man. I told the guy at WH after my app crashed that I want to unload all the packages and call it a day.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

Basmati said:


> You have been signed up with Amazon Flex for 11 months in Miami and just now got a shift for Fresh? I believe you, but it is rather curious. Fresh has only been in Miami area for about a month now, so you would have initially been assigned to a different warehouse. Did they automatically reassign you to Fresh without notifying you?


No, first 10 months in NYC but no block. Then I moved to Miami on March 9th and my region was doral but they changed my station to Virginia garden due to closing warehouse in doral.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Namdaman said:


> mine was 56 packages, i believed it was about 45+ stop in 3 hours for 54$ man. I told the guy at WH after my app crashed that I want to unload all the packages and call it a day.


I'd rather do 45 stops in a really tight nice area with all houses over 20 stops of mostly businesses and apartments, even if I don't end up having to go back to the WH, which isn't unlikely with such a route.


----------



## Namdaman

The only reason make me like this job is walking around the neighborhood, like exercise and getting paid. I have 40 hrs office jobs where i sit in cubicle all day long.


----------



## vdubbeet

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> First of all Congratulation on becoming part of Amazon Flex. It was quite a wait for some of you guys and some were lucky to have all the formalities done in few days. Now it's crucial to know some of the things before you start to be a successful delivery partner.
> Things you might need to make your life easier while delivering:
> 1) Cell Phone Charger / Power Bank
> 2) Folding Cart/Dolly
> 3) Flash Light
> 4) Windshield / Air Vent Mount for phone
> 5) Water Bottle / Coffee Mug
> 6) Google Maps / Waze or both on your phone
> 7) Full tank of Gas will save lot of your time on road.
> _*Scheduling a Block/s*_
> Now when its all set with formalities and you have selected the Warehouse you are going to work its time to schedule Block. There are multiple ways to do that. Its either scheduling for a week in advance, 10pm local time or throughout the day.
> *1) Weekly Scheduling*
> It can be done through filling out your availability in "Update My Availability" Every Friday the scheduled "dots" on your apps calendar will become Orange that means that you have been scheduled for that day.
> *2) 10 PM Blocks Scheduling*
> You can schedule a block at 10 local time. It is the most common way to schedule blocks
> *3) During Day Scheduling*
> The Blocks popup during the day and you can accept a block if you are available and within derivable time distance to warehouse. Be careful while accepting a block as it can be very short noticed and only people who are within warehouse surroundings/parking lot can make on time.
> *4) Forfeiting a Block*
> If you have a block scheduled that you do not want, you must forfeit it at least 45 minutes before the route start time.
> *TIP: If you are a few minutes late to pick up (must pick up within 5 minutes after your start time), when navigating to the warehouse you can hit the "?", then "I have arrived but my GPS is not working", then "I have arrived." Buys you a few extra minutes. I recommend always trying to be there at least 15 minutes early anyway. I would suspect that if you abuse this they will notice and not be happy.
> 5) Type of Blocks
> - 4 hour morning blocks:* normal deliveries 40-60 packages, very tightly grouped (within 1-5 square miles, route length 10-20 miles)
> *- 3 hour 4:30pm-ish blocks*: same day deliveries 20-30 packages, can be pretty spread out (route length 30+ miles) or not
> *- 2-3 hour 7:30pm-ish blocks:* re-attempts that other drivers brought back, 5-15 packages, can be VERY spread out (30-50+ mile route)
> *TIP: I have had good experiences with routing on the 4 hour blocks. 2-3 hour blocks you will want to check your map if the next delivery seems too far away, or even look after every few packages to make sure you aren't getting routed 10 miles away and then back where you just were.
> Getting Ready for Delivery*
> Now you have an idea how the scheduling works, here is the quick look at how to prepare yourself for the delivery
> *1) Warehouse / Fulfillment Center*
> Amazon has quite a few WH and FC spread all over US, there are two major type of delivery systems *a) Amazon Flex Prime b) Amazon.com.* In this section, we will stress more on Amazon.com. The .com warehouse always starts with letter "D". Now you have an idea how this delivery system works so it's a very good idea to be at your house 30 mins early on first day and few minutes early afterwards.
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *TIP: Have you guys encounter a problem scanning 1 package & it would messed up the entire route? I have had this happen in Phoenix when the phone would get too hot and the app would crash mid-scan. The workaround for this is to "swipe to finish scanning" mid-way through scanning packages. If the app crashes or restarts, you only need to continue scanning (just choose 'pick up' again) after where you "finished" earlier.... ie: swiping to finish actually saves what you have already scanned.
> 3) Driving for Deliveries*
> Not really to save time, but to save wear and tear on my car.
> Drive slowly and methodically, no fast starts and stops. I rarely get over 15-20 mph in a neighborhood. Obviously, moving from neighborhood to neighborhood on a major street I go faster. 95% of the time, my ****** is either in Park or Drive. I avoid reversing whenever possible (safety and possible less wear on transmission.) I will drive an extra block to make a U-turn rather than a 3-point turn and risk backing into something or getting hit by an idiot speeding down the street. 95% of the time, car stays running. When out of the car, I lock it (if necessary) using my extra keyfob on my belt. The only time I turn the car off is if I am in a sketchy neighborhood and I have to go find an apartment and will be out of view of my car for an extended period of time.
> For houses, park at the curb, not in driveways. Always be moving forward. For apartment leasing offices, they usually have "future resident parking" spaces up front. For smaller complexes or if I have to deliver in larger places where I have to go to an individual apartment, I don't use parking spaces- I stop as close as I can get to a curb (or even in front of parked cars) and flip the hazard lights on.
> *4) Deliveries and Time management Skills
> Apartment complexes-* If there is only a few packages and the complex is easy to navigate, I will try going to each apartment. Long day, lots of packages, etc-- All packages go to the leasing office. I am not traipsing through your 2-acre complex to look for an apartment, only to find there is no secure location to leave the package. (Again, note package density- most apartment complexes will have multiple packages for multiple residents in one drop off.) If you have more than one package and there is no clear map outside, it sometimes saves time to go into the office and ask if they accept deliveries for residents first. If they do not accept deliveries for residents, get a map from the leasing office and mark all the unit numbers on the map that need delivery so you can do it most efficiently.
> *Small apartments without leasing offices (or large apartments that won't accept deliveries for residents)* get delivered to the apartment, not much you can do there. Lots of these have patios/small back yards/etc which can be useful for leaving packages.
> *TIP: When you have to deliver to an apartment and there is no answer, you can leave the package in an enclosed patio, toss it onto the balcony (2nd floor), etc. Be sure to leave a "we missed you" w/note indicate where the package is left.
> Houses* Drop, ring the doorbell, and leave. If it is obvious that old or handicapped people live there I will wait 30-40 seconds to be nice. Find a place to stash the package out of view (behind column by door, under doormat, etc.) If I have to stash the package in a non-obvious place (behind bush not immediately viewable by resident when coming home, over the side gate, etc) I will always leave a "We Missed You!" tag with the location noted on it.
> *TIP: For houses or apartments that are in obviously sketchy neighborhoods, I am recently more prone to bring the package back to the warehouse if I cannot actually hand it to someone as they told us recently that they were "cracking down on packages that customers report not getting." When in these neighborhoods I will actually wait for someone to answer the door and if they do not, I do not leave the package in an un-secure area.
> Gated communities and apartments with no gate code given:* Call customer via app, call customer via callbox, look ahead on itinerary to see if there are other addresses in the same community that might have a gate code, wait around a few minutes and follow someone else in, call support if you want to cover your ass, bring back to warehouse.
> If at the end of your route, you have one or two packages you could not deliver and the re-attempting the deliveries would be much less mileage than returning them to the warehouse (ie: the warehouse is NOT on your way home anyway, it is 15 miles in the wrong direction) if you want you can re-attempt delivery.
> *Credit goes to Gaj
> FlexDriver*


Could you please post a link or photos of the cart/dolly to which you are referring? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Solo1

vdubbeet said:


> Could you please post a link or photos of the cart/dolly to which you are referring? Thank you in advance.


Here is the one I purchased


----------



## vdubbeet

Solo1 said:


> Here is the one I purchased


Thank you!


----------



## Namdaman

Can you guys show me how to forfeit a block which will start tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## RGV

Namdaman said:


> Can you guys show me how to forfeit a block which will start tomorrow morning. Thanks


Go to calendar, click on the day you want to forfeit ( it will appear as orange dot), then forfeit the block you wanted,


----------



## gaj

Solo1 said:


> I even tried to back track because I did have the time , but the App doesn't allow us to rescan / redeliver once its marked ... I know for a fact that no one designing the app has sat down with a group of drivers for a Q & A session.


Not true. You can re-select an address from the itinerary, and hit "reattempt delivery" if you want to try and deliver it again (at least you used to be able to do this, I haven't tried in awhile.)

Useful when you have one package left and the warehouse is 20 miles in the opposite direction from your house.

g


----------



## michaelb

gaj said:


> Not true. You can re-select an address from the itinerary, and hit "reattempt delivery" if you want to try and deliver it again (at least you used to be able to do this, I haven't tried in awhile.)
> 
> Useful when you have one package left and the warehouse is 20 miles in the opposite direction from your house.
> 
> g


You can still do that I sometimes do that if one of the early packages in the route is bad routing and I want to skip it to go back to it later so I don't have to keep going into my map to skip to the next address.


----------



## nighthawk398

Solo1 said:


> I have only done 1 3hr block [ I get 4hr blocks 99% ] , but when i did i recalled about 35 at the most ... And they were businesses that were less than 5mins from the wherehouse ... I still delivered in half the time because it was a 830am-11:30am block ... I had about 20% of the pax come back because they didn't open till 10am ... Ive arrived , scan, undeliverable, closed, give hours , next delivery ... What can you do ... I even tried to back track because I did have the time , but the App doesn't allow us to rescan / redeliver once its marked ... I know for a fact that no one designing the app has sat down with a group of drivers for a Q & A session.
> 
> From what I was reading and understanding for a 4hr Block :
> 
> *1] Morning deliveries* first time pax from amazon.com consisting of all tiers of delivery options by customers ... Usually having the most Pax being delivered [45-55] in the fewest zones 4-6 zones.
> 
> *2] Mid-day deliveries* ... Sameday deliveries from amzon.com customers who ordered before 11 or noon and choose same day delivery ... Usually having more zones but fewer pax ... 25-35 Pax in 7 different zones spread further out .
> 
> *3] Evening deliveries *... 430pm and beyond ... re-deliveries ... Fewest pax [10-18] but spread through many zones and/or zones miles from one another.
> 
> Now there are other type pax mixed in the above type deliveries but that's what my experience has been thus far in my 3 months of delivering 3 days a week and 24 blocks a week.


Evening packages at my warehouse are usually same day orders less of them but yes spread out more


----------



## Shangsta

andvhbk said:


> it does when you have small car, one time i put 2 big box back and they told me it gonna be on my record, and the boss wont be happy @@


NAWATS (Not All warehouses are the same) I give boxes back all the time, blue vest don't care since we have a loading dock and they can just put them on someone with fewer packages


----------



## ndnpaula

To Las Vegas drivers, I have not done delivery for awhile. Just wondering, when we are at the warehouse picking up packages, are we loading the tote bags consisting of all the packages or are we still removing the packages from tote bags to load in the car?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

ndnpaula said:


> To Las Vegas drivers, I have not done delivery for awhile. Just wondering, when we are at the warehouse picking up packages, are we loading the tote bags consisting of all the packages or are we still removing the packages from tote bags to load in the car?


They've never forced anyone to take the bags. There was a time when they were testing the option, and were allowing it (to the point of asking us if we wanted to take them), though I've heard they don't want us taking them any more from another driver -- never heard anything about it either way 'officially' though.

That said, they've also started having some routes with NO bags at all, just layed out on the rack and then barcodes are afixed to the rack to scan (which I've found to be a worse method, for multiple reasons).


----------



## RGV

Top this..







PS: my blue vest seems to have a shaky hands.


----------



## Bygosh

RGV said:


> Top this..
> View attachment 114754
> 
> PS: my blue vest seems to have a shaky hands.


Hope you took that. My warehouse dropped 2 8hr blocks on accident, they gave the drivers 1 4hr route each got paid for 8. Easy money.


----------



## RGV

Bygosh said:


> Hope you took that. My warehouse dropped 2 8hr blocks on accident, they gave the drivers 1 4hr route each got paid for 8. Easy money.


Interesting, just a day be4 that, blue vest 'accidentally' release a 5-hours block too, I did grab it, the load was significantly larger and to multiples cities (single house, apt combined). I wonder what happen to those doing 9-hours cuz I was taking a day-off.


----------



## Placebo17

RGV said:


> Top this..
> View attachment 114754
> 
> PS: my blue vest seems to have a shaky hands.


LOL that has to be an error. How would you fit all the packages?


----------



## andvhbk

he gotta bring a cargo. haha


----------



## flex4bmw

update 3.0.6
you can't take pictures & the refresh button is gone

can someone else can verify these changes


----------



## RGV

flex4bmw said:


> update 3.0.6
> you can't take pictures & the refresh button is gone
> 
> can someone else can verify these changes


Refresh gone for sure, not sure ab picture thing.


----------



## Flexibility

I haven't been able to take photos for a couple of days (that probably means I will need higher quantity of packages to offset any packages "not received"). Just did the update and no "Refresh" option. I was hoping for a quick update...the last few days have been a pain. The app shows "Arrived", consistently, a couple of blocks to a quarter mile from correct address. Hope that is fixed!


----------



## Lov3ly

Placebo17 said:


> LOL that has to be an error. How would you fit all the packages?


Wish I had that block, lol. Let their error be in my favor....lol


----------



## flex4bmw

do you guys get in trouble for un-return packages?

today i found 1 small bubble envelope, got pushed under my passenger seat when i vacuum my car, its dated 2 days ago, i have to bring it back tomorrow, what should i tell them?

also my 1st time receiving offers for an entire week, Sun-Sat all 4 hrs. block but its on the other WH, i didnt like the timeslots so i declined all, hopefully that wont affect my ratings...

/end rant


----------



## aflexdriver

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys get in trouble for un-return packages?
> 
> today i found 1 small bubble envelope, got pushed under my passenger seat when i vacuum my car, its dated 2 days ago, i have to bring it back tomorrow, what should i tell them?
> 
> also my 1st time receiving offers for an entire week, Sun-Sat all 4 hrs. block but its on the other WH, i didnt like the timeslots so i declined all, hopefully that wont affect my ratings...
> 
> /end rant


It happened with me once, then I could figure out the reason of the "return packages" email that I received.
Anyway I just returned it to the blue vest and told him that it was lost under my front seat and he was ok.


----------



## Lov3ly

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys get in trouble for un-return packages?
> 
> today i found 1 small bubble envelope, got pushed under my passenger seat when i vacuum my car, its dated 2 days ago, i have to bring it back tomorrow, what should i tell them?
> 
> also my 1st time receiving offers for an entire week, Sun-Sat all 4 hrs. block but its on the other WH, i didnt like the timeslots so i declined all, hopefully that wont affect my ratings...
> 
> /end rant


That's a good question. Idk, usually ur completed ur route it will say completed, idk let me know what happens...


----------



## andvhbk

How do you guys sort out the package after scanning? My current WH doesn't have package number on it. It took me a lot of time to look for package.


----------



## Solo1

andvhbk said:


> How do you guys sort out the package after scanning? My current WH doesn't have package number on it. It took me a lot of time to look for package.


All Pax have a zone code in the upper right (RC.7720) ... Most WH has the pallet zone sheet accessible to you .. They go in order from top to bottom ... If not you can still out all the like zones together to make it easier .


----------



## andvhbk

Solo1 said:


> All Pax have a zone code in the upper right (RC.7720) ... Most WH has the pallet zone sheet accessible to you .. They go in order from top to bottom ... If not you can still out all the like zones together to make it easier .


Thanks, but still hard, specially when we have ~20 pax in a zone ( usually come in 2 totes). I wish they mark down every single pax by number, just like evening block.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Here they usually load the totes in vaguely reverse order. It's not exact but it's usually pretty good so that the first stop won't be buried under a mountain of 15 others (usually).


----------



## aflexdriver

andvhbk said:


> Thanks, but still hard, specially when we have ~20 pax in a zone ( usually come in 2 totes). I wish they mark down every single pax by number, just like evening block.


What I do is load the higher zone numbers first (since they are the last to be delivered) and while loading each zone, I sort the packages by the house number (the big-and-easy-to-see number in the label).
So basically my trunk has small numbers on the left (like 1402, 1308) and higher numbers on the right (12401, 21515) then lower zones close to the lid and higher zones 3 layers behind.


----------



## Bygosh

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys get in trouble for un-return packages?
> 
> today i found 1 small bubble envelope, got pushed under my passenger seat when i vacuum my car, its dated 2 days ago, i have to bring it back tomorrow, what should i tell them?
> 
> also my 1st time receiving offers for an entire week, Sun-Sat all 4 hrs. block but its on the other WH, i didnt like the timeslots so i declined all, hopefully that wont affect my ratings...
> 
> /end rant


You should have had 1 stop left (that envelope) when delivering, what did you mark that stop as??


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> do you guys get in trouble for un-return packages?
> 
> today i found 1 small bubble envelope, got pushed under my passenger seat when i vacuum my car, its dated 2 days ago, i have to bring it back tomorrow, what should i tell them?
> 
> also my 1st time receiving offers for an entire week, Sun-Sat all 4 hrs. block but its on the other WH, i didnt like the timeslots so i declined all, hopefully that wont affect my ratings...
> 
> /end rant


I have forgotten packages that I didn't scan and brought them back later with no issues obviously if you don't scan one package they have no idea you have it.

Georgetown always seems to have more offers than Kent, I wonder if that s why they opened it to us in the first place


----------



## flex4bmw

Bygosh said:


> You should have had 1 stop left (that envelope) when delivering, what did you mark that stop as??


twas not in my itinerary at all, twasnt scanned, I believe it's one of those rogue ones when I scanned an entire container barcode not individually. I returned it & blue best didn't care much, it happens.



Shangsta said:


> I have forgotten packages that I didn't scan and brought them back later with no issues obviously if you don't scan one package they have no idea you have it.
> 
> Georgetown always seems to have more offers than Kent, I wonder if that s why they opened it to us in the first place


yeh when I can't get Kent I go Georgetown, always a backup for me, they always have blocks!


----------



## smallbrownghost

If it wasn't in your itinerary at all, then it shouldn't count against you. There's no way for them to prove you have it and that it wasn't just lost in the warehouse somewhere.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Or that another driver didn't have it. I've had a couple cases recently where I had rogue unscanned packages mixed in -- one was a case where the zone was off in the hundred's digit (5140 when my route had 5240, or whatever) and another where the extra was the next zone over (2445 when my route had 2440 as its last one...note these numbers may not be the right one, if anyone cares).

I also had one a couple of months ago that was completely unrelated at all to anything in my route...


----------



## Magik0722

Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


----------



## andvhbk

Magik0722 said:


> Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


Lol i'm lucky, never got one yet. But they chase me like everyday. Some of them are bigger than me, i am 5ft8


----------



## RGV

Magik0722 said:


> Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


None. Even if that doge looks friendly, don't trust that, a Chihuahua can bite you good. Lul


----------



## aflexdriver

Magik0722 said:


> Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


Lol never. If a see a big dog I just throw the package. If the house is too far I'm sorry but it'll be returned.


----------



## Namdaman

flex4bmw said:


> update 3.0.6
> you can't take pictures & the refresh button is gone
> 
> can someone else can verify these changes


Mine still said 2.2.229 . how do you update to v3?


----------



## RGV

Namdaman said:


> Mine still said 2.2.229 . how do you update to v3?


Use your phone browser, go to Flex website, sign up for whichever area that is available then chose your system, it will prompt a dowload of newest version.
Or.
Log out in Flex app or go to Account/ look for update button at the bottom.


----------



## Flexxx

Magik0722 said:


> Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


Had a close call when I first started. There was no sign and no dog in sight so I went in, as I'm approaching the porch a fat bulldog comes charging but luckily he wasn't very quick. Now I'll tap on the gate once or twice if I'm not 100% the property is dog free.


----------



## aflexdriver

Namdaman said:


> Mine still said 2.2.229 . how do you update to v3?


I think he's talking about android and you iPhone.


----------



## Namdaman

aflexdriver said:


> I think he's talking about android and you iPhone.


Haha you are right, I'm an iPhone user


----------



## Magik0722

aflexdriver said:


> Lol never. If a see a big dog I just throw the package. If the house is too far I'm sorry but it'll be returned.





RGV said:


> None. Even if that doge looks friendly, don't trust that, a Chihuahua can bite you good. Lul


Unfortunately both of my dog bites have been because the dog runs past the owner when they open the door so that seems unavoidable.


----------



## Movaldriver

I just got an email saying I mishandled a package. That's all the information I got is a customer complained. Does that mean something was broken? I don't toss them around but I hear stuff rattle around all the time when I'm picking up. I asked for a better explanation.


----------



## Memorex

Movaldriver said:


> I just got an email saying I mishandled a package. That's all the information I got is a customer complained. Does that mean something was broken? I don't toss them around but I hear stuff rattle around all the time when I'm picking up. I asked for a better explanation.


Item was probably damaged somewhere along the way, and you get the blame. It happened to me. I now refuse any box with visible damage.


----------



## Shangsta

Magik0722 said:


> Today I had my second dog bite, how many time have you guys been biten by dogs?


That's crazy I don't know how that even happens. I don't give dogs the chance to bite me. Most folks have beware of dog sign, I throw packages to them lol.

You don't get paid enough for dog bites dude..and if you got rabies Amazon isn't paying for your recovery


----------



## cvflexer

Shangsta said:


> That's crazy I don't know how that even happens. I don't give dogs the chance to bite me. Most folks have beware of dog sign, I throw packages to them lol.
> 
> You don't get paid enough for dog bites dude..and if you got rabies Amazon isn't paying for your recovery


Amazon will not pay. The customer has to pay for his/her dog that bites.


----------



## Movaldriver

Today I showed the warehouse one of my packages was smashed and had tire marks but was told to take it anyway. I marked it return because it was damaged. I'm not leaving an obviously ran over box at someone's house


----------



## andvhbk

cvflexer said:


> Amazon will not pay. The customer has to pay for his/her dog that bites.


It will take a lot of time to get their money, and your attorney get ~50%.


----------



## jester121

Their homeowners insurance will roll over and pay.


----------



## Cynergie

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNER*
> <...>
> *FlexDriver*


Thanks for the great tips! I've been thinking about driving for Amazon Flex using my personal vehicle. But now I'm wondering if it's possible ot use a Lyft rental as well? Lyft rental is not exclusive rideshare only. Per customer service feedback, Lyft does permit driving the rental to your home and work place. So if flex is considered "work place" then technically, shouldn't you be able to use it for Flex?


----------



## J2m1h

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> *2) Loading your Car for accurate Deliveries*
> Probably one of the most important items. If you arrive at a delivery and can get the package out of your car quickly each time instead of searching through a ton of packages, the time saved adds up quickly.
> When loading, look at the upper right hand corner in a box where will be a code "LL.NNNN" (LL=two letters, NNNN=four numbers), load the higher "NNNN" values first. When delivering, the lower "NNNN" numbers get delivered first. (Example: 4570 gets delivered before 4580). A few times in hundreds of deliveries, this has been backwards:-\
> *TIP: Note in the middle of the label, it will show the first 5-8 letters of the address in a large font, so you don't have to scan the full address in tiny print. Get a tote or mailbox to put all the loose envelopes and book-size boxes in. Sort these by address (insert vertically) when you load the bin. Put in your front seat. When loading boxes, look at the general address range. When putting the packages in your car, put the lower numbered addresses on the left and higher numbered addresses on the right. (If room allows in your vehicle.)*
> Now, when delivering all you have to do is scan the bin of envelopes (easy, they are in address order), then scan packages in the back from left to right by address (again, easy, they are somewhat in address order and should be stacked in layers for route.) I can usually find a package in under 10-15 seconds at each stop. Yep, I still have to dig through the pile from time to time, especially near the beginning of the route.
> *Credit goes to Gaj
> FlexDriver*


Did this method of sorting change? Using this example but all my boxes have the same LL NNNN


----------



## J2m1h

I read the original post wrong, that's my fault


----------



## RGV

The end is near. Just received an email saying "DLA2 (Anaheim) is closing on June 6." Daaaaang it.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> The end is near. Just received an email saying "DLA2 (Anaheim) is closing on June 6." Daaaaang it.


DLA2 was always a temp location. DLA9 will be absorbing Fullerton area down and everything north of it will be going to the new Chino FC.


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm wondering when Chino Hills opens how much territory will Riverside lose. There will definitely be an impact.


----------



## andvhbk

So have everyone received reserved block for next week? I have received 1 4hr block but not at my current warehouse but 35 miles away, and only one. So i don't have any reserved block at my warehouse for next week.


----------



## Movaldriver

Reserved blocks are a gift. Usually on Friday I get one reserved for the next week if I'm lucky.


----------



## Solo1

I get 1 or 2 blocks of 4hrs every week four the FC I never deliver out of ... I ALWAYS have to decline them


----------



## andvhbk

I have been pulled over by a police today. They said someone call them to report that i am stealing Amazon packages. But they said sorry to me after they looked into my car that was full of Amazon packages, also my badge. The things is i always wear safety vest, also the badge. How come the resident think i am stealing package??? Are they not able to realize the difference between picking up and dropping off?


----------



## Shangsta

andvhbk said:


> I have been pulled over by a police today. They said someone call them to report that i am stealing Amazon packages. But they said sorry to me after they looked into my car that was full of Amazon packages, also my badge. The things is i always wear safety vest, also the badge. How come the resident think i am stealing package??? Are they not able to realize the difference between picking up and dropping off?


They don't care. Package theft is a big deal and they see a stranger handling a package not in a regular van and assume the worst


----------



## Bygosh

andvhbk said:


> I have been pulled over by a police today. They said someone call them to report that i am stealing Amazon packages. But they said sorry to me after they looked into my car that was full of Amazon packages, also my badge. The things is i always wear safety vest, also the badge. How come the resident think i am stealing package??? Are they not able to realize the difference between picking up and dropping off?


Probably a racist old hag, plenty of them in suburbs.


----------



## Namdaman

I got 1 reserved block next friday from 5:30 to 8:30. has anyone tried it at DLA7 IRvine? was it really bad to work in night shift?


----------



## andvhbk

Namdaman said:


> I got 1 reserved block next friday from 5:30 to 8:30. has anyone tried it at DLA7 IRvine? was it really bad to work in night shift?


Do you mean DLA9? People says DLA7 is not opened yet.
About night shift, it uses to contains the leftover from other shifts (usually apt without access), also they may add up some same day delivery.


----------



## flex4bmw

another update another screw up lols!
the refresh button is back & GPS is lost especially when arriving at location, the pointer would stop not at the exact location.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

I know today is paycheck and it says deposited payment today. However I checked bank app and it didn't receive it. So I assume up to 5 business days processing or it supposed to be instant pay today? Just asking


----------



## tone17

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> I know today is paycheck and it says deposited payment today. However I checked bank app and it didn't receive it. So I assume up to 5 business days processing or it supposed to be instant pay today? Just asking


Mine usually shows up by mid afternoon. I've heard some say they don't get it until late at night. I think it depends on the bank.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

Thank you that's all I need to know.


----------



## Memorex

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> I know today is paycheck and it says deposited payment today. However I checked bank app and it didn't receive it. So I assume up to 5 business days processing or it supposed to be instant pay today? Just asking


Between 5-6pm for me in Texas. Might be dependent on the bank.


----------



## Movaldriver

Mine is always exactly 2 pm


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

I got paycheck at 5pm est. Thanks everyone


----------



## Prius13

sillywabbit said:


> Question: How are (some of) you guys able to complete a 3 hour shift in 1.5 hours (some have said as low as 45 minutes to 1 hour)?
> 
> My first 3 hour block, it took me 3.5 hours because I got stuck in a large gated community with no rhyme/reason to how it is numbers and app/GPS problems. (approx. 30 packages, mostly homes)
> 
> My second 3 hour block, I was able to do it in 1.5 hours (including traffic), but I only had about 5 packages, so it is obvious it wouldn't take me long to finish. (approx. 5 packages, mostly homes)
> 
> My third 3 hour block, took pretty much exactly 3 hours. (approx. 30 packages, half apartments/homes)
> 
> My fourth 3 hour block, took me 3 hours, and I only had about 15 packages. I got hung up in another large community which encompasses an entire city block with no rhyme as to how it is numbered. (approx. 15 packages, mostly homes in the hills at NIGHT!!, and 1 huges azz community homes)
> 
> BTW, I deliver all my packages, no returns to the warehouse.
> 
> Yes, I know I am new, but just wondering how some people are able to do them so quickly? Are you just lucky or really good? ... or cut corners? ... or subjecting your car through hell to makes these deliveries.





Sweitzeram said:


> Every market is a bit different. . . I'm in Phoenix and we have 4 hour blocks. . I've only had one take me more than 3 hours and have had a ton I've got done with in well under 2 hours. I say I average about 2:30 to 2:45 total from the time I arrive at the warehouse to dropping off the last package and it's not by beating the shit out of my car. . I actually drive rather slow but am efficient at finding addresses which are probably a bit easier and closer together than your market.


I have done my 2nd 3 hour block and I have been always 40 minutes over. Cannot finish in time delivering 53-60 packages, one from Mundelein DC and second from Lisle. The way the packages were grouped today they were all over the place. And it kept me backtracking, turning around. The Mundelein DC warehouse guy informed me the way to pack my car would be grab the boxes bottom right of rolling rack, right to left, bottom of rack to top. I packed my car same way today, at Lisle DC. At my first delivery today, couldn't easily find my package in the car. It was same story entire day today, packages were all over the place. I think the Lisle DC is run by rookies.

Anyone have serviced McKinley Dch in Illinois? Is this for the city residents?


----------



## Prius13

Sweitzeram said:


> Every market is a bit different. . . I'm in Phoenix and we have 4 hour blocks. . I've only had one take me more than 3 hours and have had a ton I've got done with in well under 2 hours. I say I average about 2:30 to 2:45 total from the time I arrive at the warehouse to dropping off the last package and it's not by beating the shit out of my car. . I actually drive rather slow but am efficient at finding addresses which are probably a bit easier and closer together than your market.


I have to be more efficient in packing my car and not take so much time looking for packages. Which was the reason why it took me 3.75 hours for a three hour block. And I was fifteen minutes early arriving at the Lisle Dch.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

You do realize you don't have to deliver them in the order the app tells you, right?

The best way to load your car is to group all packages of each 'zone' together. Unless the route is completely f-ed up, it SHOULD go through an entire zone before moving on to the next (though this isn't always 100% true for a couple reasons). Even if it doesn't, the zones will have addresses close together and you can make your own route (look at the map, select whatever stop is most efficient).


----------



## Prius13

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You do realize you don't have to deliver them in the order the app tells you, right?
> 
> The best way to load your car is to group all packages of each 'zone' together. Unless the route is completely f-ed up, it SHOULD go through an entire zone before moving on to the next (though this isn't always 100% true for a couple reasons). Even if it doesn't, the zones will have addresses close together and you can make your own route (look at the map, select whatever stop is most efficient).


Oops never knew this. How can I tell if the box or envelope are within the same zone. And how do I reorder the stops on the app?


----------



## Solo1

Prius13 said:


> Oops never knew this. How can I tell if the box or envelope are within the same zone. And how do I reorder the stops on the app?


When you pickup, you should have our see your zone sheet ... It still have all the zones on your route in the upper right corner ST.1970, ST.1975 etc , along with the package count for each zone ... Then the package would have a label like the one I uploaded and in the upper right would be the zone .


----------



## Prius13

Solo1 said:


> When you pickup, you should have our see your zone sheet ... It still have all the zones on your route in the upper right corner ST.1970, ST.1975 etc , along with the package count for each zone ... Then the package would have a label like the one I uploaded and in the upper right would be the zone .


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jester121

McKinley is downtown. Couldn't pay me enough to do all city deliveries... its was bad enough doing near north side blocks when I was based in Downers Grove. 

Never had a Mundelein block go overtime yet... i think once you get your process down you'll do better.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> McKinley is downtown. Couldn't pay me enough to do all city deliveries... its was bad enough doing near north side blocks when I was based in Downers Grove.


Thanks, the I won't accept McKinley. Between risk of being jacked, parking, traffic, boxes being stolen from front door, condo and apartment complexes.. Don't think so.



jester121 said:


> Never had a Mundelein block go overtime yet... i think once you get your process down you'll do better.


That's what am thinking. I was saving time already by grabbing package and scanning box as I cross the street. Although I try to respect people's lawns. I walk on sidewalk and front door walkway. I won't walk on people's manicured lawns in Naper. I expect people to do same on my front lawn.

Do you guys use a bot to grab blocks? Anyone hired a developer on Task Rabbit to write script for this? I saw tons of available blocks for tomorrow. There are still some available. Who would want to work on Mother's Day?


----------



## jester121

Organizing the packages in your car will be a huge step. I feel bad for people at the warehouse who are just getting started and haven't figured that out yet, if I have time I'll offer some hints but some don't want it. 


Prius13 said:


> That's what am thinking. I was saving time already by grabbing package and scanning box as I cross street. Although I try to respect people's lawns. I walk on sidewalk and front door walkway. I won't walk on people's manicured lawns in Naper. I expect people to do same on my front lawn.


You aren't waiting for someone to answer the door, are you? No way -- it's scan, "Front Door", drop, and move. If they come out they'll find the package.



Prius13 said:


> I saw tons of available blocks for tomorrow. There are still some available. Who would want to work on Mother's Day?


Single people who don't live near their moms? Holidays often = increased price offers due to short supply of willing drivers. Easter was $66/hr and I was happy to do it. Since they've recently onboarded so many I haven't seen prices bumped in a while, but it will happen.

Never used a bot, but this isn't my main job; for me it's a side gig as intended.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Prius13 said:


> . Who would want to work on Mother's Day?


That's an odd question. There's not a day of the year I can think of where there's a group of people who it wouldn't be weird for them to want to work on that day.
But Mother's Day? Even for those who would do something related to the day (and not everyone cares about the so-called holiday, and even those who do might not exactly have a mother or child where it would matter), this gig is hardly taking up even close to the amount of time that would cut into that.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Organizing the packages in your car will be a huge step. I feel bad for people at the warehouse who are just getting started and haven't figured that out yet, if I have time I'll offer some hints but some don't want it.
> 
> You aren't waiting for someone to answer the door, are you? No way -- it's scan, "Front Door", drop, and move. If they come out they'll find the package.
> 
> Single people who don't live near their moms? Holidays often = increased price offers due to short supply of willing drivers. Easter was $66/hr and I was happy to do it. Since they've recently onboarded so many I haven't seen prices bumped in a while, but it will happen.
> 
> Never used a bot, but this isn't my main job; for me it's a side gig as intended.


Correct, scan, ring door bell while laying box or envelope by front door, leave.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> That's an odd question. There's not a day of the year I can think of where there's a group of people who it wouldn't be weird for them to want to work on that day.
> But Mother's Day? Even for those who would do something related to the day (and not everyone cares about the so-called holiday, and even those who do might not exactly have a mother or child where it would matter), this gig is hardly taking up even close to the amount of time that would cut into that.


Ah gotcha.


----------



## tone17

Prius13 said:


> Correct, scan, ring door bell while laying box or envelope by front door, leave.


I prefer to scan, put box down, take pic, ring bell, leave.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Newest version of the Android Flex app (3.0.6297.0), has a new permission "Modify system settings". Anyone know what the Flex app might need to do with that permission?


----------



## Shangsta

tone17 said:


> I prefer to scan, put box down, take pic, ring bell, leave.


And what good does that picture do you?


----------



## Prius13

Shangsta said:


> And what good does that picture do you?


Close to 60 jpg files per three hour block. Too much admin work, low ROI.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

i thought about taking pictures too. but then that person can easily argue that driver couldve taken it after the picture.


----------



## jester121

Unless you're in a market where the photo is a requirement, it's pointless. Support isn't going to listen to your excuses, evidence, explanation, or pleadings. You could send them video of the customer picking up the box and carrying it back inside, and you'll get the same old "we have reviewed your information and it does not change our decision" copy/paste response.


----------



## Solo1

jester121 said:


> Unless you're in a market where the photo is a requirement, it's pointless. Support isn't going to listen to your excuses, evidence, explanation, or pleadings. You could send them video of the customer picking up the box and carrying it back inside, and you'll get the same old "we have reviewed your information and it does not change our decision" copy/paste response.


THIS ... THIS ... THIS

Those canned responses are EFFIN annoying ... And we all get the exact same one when we explain our competent reasons.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Solo1 said:


> THIS ... THIS ... THIS
> 
> Those canned responses are EFFIN annoying ... And we all get the exact same one when we explain our competent reasons.


funny right.. cause amazon CS is the best ive ever experienced as a customer myself. but as an "employee/contractor" its different


----------



## Prius13

Question for community: I have a day job. Now that daylight is longer, can I grab logistics 12:30-3:30 pm block and start delivering at 4 or 5 pm, as long as I finish deliveries at 9 pm? Ie I will pick up packages at Dch and return home, park car, and then deliver much later in day? Asking for a friend.


----------



## KILLERST

Prius13 said:


> Question for community: I have a day job. Now that daylight is longer, can I grab logistics 12:30-3:30 pm block and start delivering at 4 or 5 pm, as long as I finish deliveries at 9 pm? Ie I will pick up packages at Dch and return home, park car, and then deliver much later in day? Asking for a friend.


At my warehouse, you will receive phone calls from amazon if you start delivering too close to 9 p.m for blocks that supposes to end before 9. We are being tracked by GPS from getting packages to delivering the last one. I recommend turning off GPS & data after picking up packages if you do this. You can tell them your phone stopped working so you had to wait for someone to use their phone for delivery....That's an one time excuse if they ever call you...


----------



## Prius13

KILLERST said:


> At my warehouse, you will receive phone calls from amazon if you start delivering too close to 9 p.m for blocks that supposes to end before 9. We are being tracked by GPS from getting packages to delivering the last one. I recommend turning off GPS & data after picking up packages if you do this. You can tell them your phone stopped working so you had to wait for someone to use their phone for delivery....That's an one time excuse if they ever call you...


Thanks.


----------



## tone17

Shangsta said:


> And what good does that picture do you?


None, but it is required and takes less time than typing something on the line or selecting unable to take pic.


----------



## Prius13

KILLERST said:


> At my warehouse, you will receive phone calls from amazon if you start delivering too close to 9 p.m for blocks that supposes to end before 9. We are being tracked by GPS from getting packages to delivering the last one. I recommend turning off GPS & data after picking up packages if you do this. You can tell them your phone stopped working so you had to wait for someone to use their phone for delivery....That's an one time excuse if they ever call you...


I will just greet them "kabayan!" if they're Flip Amazon customer service rep. I know where they typically sit, it's that BPO building complex in Mandaluyong (Manila for those who haven't been there).


----------



## Prius13

Everyday is a new day. 1) Mundelein was "backed up today", lost about 15 mins waiting for previous block drivers to finish pick ups. 2) After scanning bags' QR codes and boxes not in bags and done loading 1/2 of load, warehouse guy says I must scan every parcel as they have "issues" (ie database). The h#ll. 3) I take everything back on rack and scan every single box and parcel. 4) app was buggy and I could not check in by the way after pulling in, come to find out I have to have app update while doing pick up. 5) with new app update, it takes forever to scan the QRs, I found the secret sauce however, invert the damn box or envelope, have it upside down and the code is scanned faster. 6) Pulled out from Dch almost one hour later than scheduled block start time due to Amazon warehouse incompetence. 7) 95% of parcels in condos and apartments. 5 instances of having to call the customer and support because apartment building doors are locked; customers did not answer the buzzer, nor would answer inbound call. Have had to call support to get approval as "unable to deliver." 100 % of condos and apartments didn't have leasing office, not to mention a Saturday. Rained like h#ll today. 8) 2 hours over scheduled block end time without additional compensation. Smh.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Prius13 said:


> . 5) with new app update, it takes forever to scan the QRs, I found the secret sauce however, invert the damn box or envelope, have it upside down and the code is scanned faster. 6) Pulled out from Dch almost one hour later than scheduled block start time due to Amazon warehouse incompetence.


#5
friday i noticed some folk having the same issue.

#6 same s** happened to me friday. with warehouse issues. i scanned 64 packages. but i noticed on the map i had a dot WAYYY off course from the other deliveries. i told warehouse attendant. he took the package and told me to wait because he didnt know how to unassign it from me. while he's waiting on that, he tells me i'm missing 3 packages. (not scanned) (i scan them all but hey they know best right?) i had to go through all my packages, i dont have any of those that were "missing". i leave the warehouse an hour later. so i have 3 hours to deliver 63 packages. thankfully the deliveries were not to far from the warehouse.

about 2/3 of the way done and i come across a package with a bad addy. i put it down as undeliverable. my last delivery was for that location that was like 12miles from the area i was delivering at. i didnt realize there were 2, and warehouse kept the other. i call support and tell them what warehouse attendant told me. can you believe this CS agent told me to go back to the warehouse and get that other package to deliver it too. GTFO. finally he said just return it to the warehouse. then i told him about the bad addy package. he tells me to drive back to that location, i told him NO theres nothing there. he said that he sees building on the map. told him yea its some kind of power plant with a fence around it. no people. he really tried to make me drive back over there. smh


----------



## Prius13

crimson.snwbnny said:


> #5
> friday i noticed some folk having the same issue.
> 
> #6 same s** happened to me friday. with warehouse issues. i scanned 64 packages. but i noticed on the map i had a dot WAYYY off course from the other deliveries. i told warehouse attendant. he took the package and told me to wait because he didnt know how to unassign it from me. while he's waiting on that, he tells me i'm missing 3 packages. (not scanned) (i scan them all but hey they know best right?) i had to go through all my packages, i dont have any of those that were "missing". i leave the warehouse an hour later. so i have 3 hours to deliver 63 packages. thankfully the deliveries were not to far from the warehouse.
> 
> about 2/3 of the way done and i come across a package with a bad addy. i put it down as deliverable. my last delivery was for that location that was like 12miles from the area i was delivering at. i didnt realize there were 2, and warehouse kept the other. i call support and tell them what warehouse attendant told me. can you believe this CS agent told me to go back to the warehouse and get that other package to deliver it too. GTFO. finally he said just return it to the warehouse. then i told him about the bad addy package. he tells me to drive back to that location, i told him NO theres nothing there. he said that he sees building on the map. told him yea its some kind of power plant with a fence around it. no people. he really tried to make me drive back over there. smh


When done, app told me to return to "base," routing me to Lisle Dch. Duh, I picked up the parcels from Mundelein (50 miles from Lisle). Don't think Indian Amazon developers are that smart. Not to mention support sits in Mumbai. #notRacist


----------



## RGV

Error appears while refreshing for block, block appears, unable to accept. Gone. *nice hack AMZL*


----------



## Placebo17

RGV said:


> Error appears while refreshing for block, block appears, unable to accept. Gone. *nice hack AMZL*


error 240? I think it's too many people trying to get that 1 block at the same time.


----------



## yucklyftline

Forced the update on me this morning. Error code 502. App taking 2 min to load after sign in. Dropped a block at 10:14:55. I'm sure they'll count that as 10:15.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

yucklyftline said:


> Forced the update on me this morning. Error code 502. App taking 2 min to load after sign in. Dropped a block at 10:14:55. I'm sure they'll count that as 10:15.


 Had the same problem with app not loading this morning. Didn't have an update and have been on version 6297 for a week. Was getting ready to head out for a block and it started bugging out. Finally loaded and got my block done.

Funny thing is i've been having all sorts of issues with the app lately and extremely frustrating routes. Today's route was the best and most problem free route i've done in over a month???

They fixed something this morning?


----------



## yucklyftline

Updated to version 3.0.6297.0

I've resisted the last few updates


----------



## Solo1

Has anyone emailed support scout getting paid past the block you worked ... Example: 4hr block delivered in 5hrs and getting the additional 1hr paid ... A friend of mine just texted me that they were doing this.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Anyone noticed the 'customer didn't receive package' email is a bit different? It actually says something about how it's not an issue as long as it's not a recurring problem...


----------



## Magik0722

Has this ever happened before?


----------



## Solo1

Magik0722 said:


> Has this ever happened before?


What is this regarding?


----------



## tone17

Magik0722 said:


> Has this ever happened before?


Yes, I got one once. I got the message about missing a block. I responded that the ap froze on me when I hit the "I've arrived" button causing me to miss my block. That is the same response I got.


----------



## flex4bmw

those in Seattle who wants to switch to Prime Now, I got an offer, not sure if the survey is transferable but i can give it out to whoever wants it, deadline is may 29th before midnight pdt. it doesn't guarantee the relocation & the home station will be in Kent.


----------



## Basmati

When they sent those offers in Miami, it was definitely transferable. I never received the offer to switch, but used somebody else's and was able to switch over to Prime Now. This happened about 8 months ago tho.


----------



## Solo1

flex4bmw said:


> those in Seattle who wants to switch to Prime Now, I got an offer, not sure if the survey is transferable but i can give it out to whoever wants it, deadline is may 29th before midnight pdt. it doesn't guarantee the relocation & the home station will be in Kent.


I just posted in the Prime Now thread about this ... They are basically saying if we relocate , we would get offers out of 6 different stations covering all seattle and surrounding areas ... What services fall under the Prime Now umbrella?


----------



## flex4bmw

Solo1 said:


> I just posted in the Prime Now thread about this ... They are basically saying if we relocate , we would get offers out of 6 different stations covering all seattle and surrounding areas ... What services fall under the Prime Now umbrella?


it includes Amazon Fresh & Restaurants


----------



## oicu812

tone17 said:


> I prefer to scan, put box down, take pic, ring bell, leave.


Around the LA area, tons of houses without a working doorbell (broken or just bare wires) and with heavy metal screen doors. You'll either have bloody knuckles by the end of your route or just "eff it. drop and go."


----------



## Bygosh

Curious what the usual earliest start times are in other cities for Logistics? It used to be 930 here, and they flirted with 830 but now the earliest is 10 which is super annoying.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Bygosh said:


> Curious what the usual earliest start times are in other cities for Logistics? It used to be 930 here, and they flirted with 830 but now the earliest is 10 which is super annoying.


 Our earliest block used to 10am. I have not seen one in quite a while so not sure if they even do them. But now "next day" block releases start at 11am.


----------



## Memorex

Bygosh said:


> Curious what the usual earliest start times are in other cities for Logistics? It used to be 930 here, and they flirted with 830 but now the earliest is 10 which is super annoying.


They have 7:30am blocks in Ft. Worth, TX. Never worked one because it's only 3 hrs.

4 hr. blocks are 9:30am-10am-10:30am

Also, they offered a 3 1/2 hour block for $63. First time seeing that.


----------



## Movaldriver

Riverside used to have 8 am now the earliest is 9. Pretty sure the earlier ones are assigned to the vans


----------



## Solo1

Bygosh said:


> Curious what the usual earliest start times are in other cities for Logistics? It used to be 930 here, and they flirted with 830 but now the earliest is 10 which is super annoying.


Kent/Seattle region is 8am 4hr blocks


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Used to be 7AM here, now it's 7:30AM.

Sucks because the 7AM was so perfect for my scheduale, especially when also getting a 10AM.


----------



## tone17

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Used to be 7AM here, now it's 7:30AM.
> 
> Sucks because the 7AM was so perfect for my scheduale, especially when also getting a 10AM.


I can't drop off my daughter at school until 7:00. So 7:30 and 10:30 or 11:00 was my 2 blocks. Now that they got rid of the 7:00 blocks it is a lot harder to get 7:30 and 8:00.


----------



## movalca

oicu812 said:


> Around the LA area, tons of houses without a working doorbell (broken or just bare wires) and with heavy metal screen doors. You'll either have bloody knuckles by the end of your route or just "eff it. drop and go."


Side of my fist, 2 knocks and I'm gone.


----------



## Shangsta

crimson.snwbnny said:


> but i noticed on the map i had a dot WAYYY off course from the other deliveries.


You should have never scanned it. Use the zones to tell if you got a missort



Prius13 said:


> Question for community: I have a day job. Now that daylight is longer, can I grab logistics 12:30-3:30 pm block and start delivering at 4 or 5 pm, as long as I finish deliveries at 9 pm? Ie I will pick up packages at Dch and return home, park car, and then deliver much later in day? Asking for a friend.


Don't do this a couple posters here did that and got deactivation threats.



Solo1 said:


> Kent/Seattle region is 8am 4hr blocks


We used to have 6am blocks. Loved getting those, two 4 hours and being done by 2 pm


----------



## Movaldriver

Yesterday I walk up to a house same time as the mailman he's carrying an Amazon package. I say hello he ignores me and literally throws his package down on the porch and walks away. WTF!!! Customer saw it he was like ok that was strange.


----------



## Placebo17

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday I walk up to a house same time as the mailman he's carrying an Amazon package. I say hello he ignores me and literally throws his package down on the porch and walks away. WTF!!! Customer saw it he was like ok that was strange.


You know the term "going postal"? That came from a mailman. I've ran into many friendly carriers and I've ran into several ****** bags. Maybe some of them feel threatened since they see so many Flex drivers.

Then again, I'm pretty sure there are plenty of ****** bag Flex drivers too. Bottom line, there are ****** bags everywhere.

Another note, there is a front page news about a mailman that fed meatballs filled with nails to the dogs while doing her routes. That's what you call a major ****** bag. Hope she gets jail time and really wish some dog lovers in jail shank that [email protected]


----------



## Prius13

Very true. The late night blocks are for re attempts, and can be spread out. Drove total of 45+ miles tonight for a four hour block with 9 pax. Finished tho with plenty of time to spare. It was a 6:30 to 10:30 pm block but mandate is to finish at 9 pm. Makes a lot of sense.

By the way, the mandatory take a pix of package being left now seems not an option. Adds time but hope it doesn't use my internal memory.


----------



## Magik0722

Does anyone know how it works with blocks that are scheduled past 9 PM? As in maybe an 7-10pm block? Do all packages that you might deliver after 9PM count against you?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Magik0722 said:


> Does anyone know how it works with blocks that are scheduled past 9 PM? As in maybe an 7-10pm block? Do all packages that you might deliver after 9PM count against you?


 If you're logistics don't even worry about it. Even if the delivery in your app has the red "late" marker which most will if you're delivering after 9pm. Just deliver as usual. You don't get any kind of penalty for delivering late for logistics, only prime now drivers as they are timed deliveries.


----------



## Movaldriver

But you have to call support for every delivery after 9 it's a hassle. And yes they do consider it a late delivery even when you are scheduled past 9. I do logistics and it's happened to me. I no longer take any blocks that go past 9. The warehouse people argue on our behalf with Amazon because it makes no sense to get dinged for doing deliveries after 9 when you are scheduled past 9


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Movaldriver said:


> But you have to call support for every delivery after 9 it's a hassle. And yes they do consider it a late delivery even when you are scheduled past 9. I do logistics and it's happened to me. I no longer take any blocks that go past 9. The warehouse people argue on our behalf with Amazon because it makes no sense to get dinged for doing deliveries after 9 when you are scheduled past 9


 Are you kidding?! That's ridiculous! I've actually made plenty of late deliveries. I used to mention it to the warehouse people when I saw the late marker.....they just wave their hand and say ignore it. I also stopped calling customers for them and no problems. Never gotten a late delivery email.

I don't think they will deactivate for logistics late deliveries....prime now I believe yes.


----------



## Movaldriver

Not deactivation but shows as late on your weekly summary it's so stupid


----------



## Prius13

Magik0722 said:


> Does anyone know how it works with blocks that are scheduled past 9 PM? As in maybe an 7-10pm block? Do all packages that you might deliver after 9PM count against you?


I have taken a 6:30-10:30 pm block and it is weird. You should not get dinged for it. I had nine pax and was done prior to 9. I had to drive close to 50 miles overall tho.


----------



## shastaone

Does any one here know what is the coverage for DCH2 (Chicago - Morton Grove) ?


----------



## jester121

shastaone said:


> Does any one here know what is the coverage for DCH2 (Chicago - Morton Grove) ?


Like geography?

When I was based there we'd go as far southwest as Forest Park/Melrose Park, south I think to the Eisenhower, north to Highland Park, west to Palatine ... though since DCH4 in Mundelein opened, they may have taken over the Highland Park/Northbrook type areas now, and I'd guess Palatine too since they hit Addison and the other IL-59 corridor west suburbs.


----------



## neontutors

Got some inside info about scobees. spelled it wrong on purpose. This how they factor firing/notfiring someone. must have 80 percent calling to customer/support. Dnr or our pce . they use this formula. Number of packages /Dnr X 100,000,000. I can be recalling this wrong. mb. Max number to stay hired is i think 2000. So less than 1 pce a week. And every 3 weeks they start with a clean record. Forgot what they call that formula. But something about possible delivery opportunities out of a million.


And its been confirmed. if a client claims they did not get their package. They offer a refund/replace/credit. They also say amazon fights it a little. But not the front door ones. And ones with a signature. Apparently its very hard for them to claim they did not get it. Hope it makes sense. this is all on memory. I actually delivered to a suite complex. That had a scoobees. And I passed by. And heard two people talking about their test. So i talked to them. And told them about flex. And they told me about their new jobs.


4 day shifts 10 hours a day. max 4. unless overtime is given. rare. 140 bucks a day. max possible is 160. But i reckon its a full day.


----------



## Halil

How much can be made for a day?


----------



## neontutors

165. if you rescue someone aka help them with their loads. if not 140. max. 9:30 hours.


----------



## Prius13

I had 34 pax for a three hour block 6-9pm. I think the pax were all over the place in the rack when I grabbed them. All loose boxes and parcels. I loaded taking pax from rack bottom right to left, bottom to top. So top of rack pax were at end of trunk. All pax were re attempts. I still had twenty pax by 9 pm. I headed back to Lisle Dch for first time with returns. The warehouse guy said "wow that's a lot. I have to write a ticket for this." I explained the rain, traffic, apartments, house with no house numbers as cause of delay. Will this put me on penalty box and at risk of being deactivated?


----------



## CenCal559

How do you sign up without all the redirecting to other sites?


----------



## Cynergie

tone17 said:


> I prefer to scan, put box down, take pic, ring bell, leave.


lol 45 secs or less: typically scan in the car, drop package at door, take pic while backing away and drive off. Big pkgs in the truck add an extra 5 to 8 secs. 



Prius13 said:


> I had 34 pax for a three hour block 6-9pm. I think the pax were all over the place in the rack when I grabbed them. All loose boxes and parcels. I loaded taking pax from rack bottom right to left, bottom to top. So top of rack pax were at end of trunk. All pax were re attempts. I still had twenty pax by 9 pm. I headed back to Lisle Dch for first time with returns. The warehouse guy said "wow that's a lot. I have to write a ticket for this." I explained the rain, traffic, apartments, house with no house numbers as cause of delay. Will this put me on penalty box and at risk of being deactivated?


not sure if you're being sarcastic or not. But if the latter, then no. You (and especially the WH) knew these were re-deliveries. And the inherent risk factors associated with successfully delivering them (i.e. traffic, absent addressees etc). So they should've known better than overloading you with all of those pkgs in that late time block (but they don't care as you most likely now know). I only got suckered once into doing a FUBAR delivery like yours. Accepted a $100 block from 4 hr 4pm to 8pm from the SF warehouse last week. Was a nightmare mix of SF city apts, commercial addresses and several suburb pkgs in Daly city. because of the block start time, made the business pkgs a priority.

Was able to deliver 8/12 business pkgs (because this late afternoon time lowered the risk of being ticketed/towed by SF parking Nazi patrol). But took me extra 20 mins to deliver all apt and home addresses because they were so damned spread out. When I got back later that night, the WH ppl were shocked I'd delivered so many business pkgs and all the residential ones. I bluntly told them that I would no longer accept any commercial deliveries into the city after 4pm. Doing so (as they well knew) was a 100% pointless endeavor. I lacked a commercial license to park at the yellow parking meters. I also couldn't parallel park and vacate my vehicle with hazzard lights flashing anywhere in SF city streets. Because I didn't have a commercial license. Even worse, my vehicle is an Uber rental (with TNC green permit) which was likely to attact the Nazi meter maids like flies to fecal matter. Soooooo....

I wouldn't be accepting any more commercial pkgs after 4pm in future. And that also included SF apt deliveries between the hours of 9am to 5pm during working hour weekdays. For the simple reason that NOBODY IS AT HOME like 99% of the time.

They were fine with me standing up for myself on that mini rant. And it also seems being a n00b to re-deliveries (and that minor sacrifice of sanity) put me on their good side. I've received nothing but small pickups (under 24 pkgs) for suburb address streets that are 5 to 10 mins close. Since then, I typically finish a 3 hr or 4 hr block within 1.5 hrs or so.

It's nice being paid a guaranteed $20/hr while driving the remaining Flex time earning close to the same rate with Uber. 



Movaldriver said:


> But you have to call support for every delivery after 9 it's a hassle. And yes they do consider it a late delivery even when you are scheduled past 9. I do logistics and it's happened to me. I no longer take any blocks that go past 9. The warehouse people argue on our behalf with Amazon because it makes no sense to get dinged for doing deliveries after 9 when you are scheduled past 9


This. Don't waste your time ever calling support after 9pm. All they can do is what you can do i.e. call the customer. Which they CAN'T do because policy forbids them from doing it after 9pm. lmao. And a complete waste of effort on your part if you already attempted to reach the customer. You're better off ringing the door bell once and waiting several seconds before leaving.



neontutors said:


> 165. if you rescue someone aka help them with their loads. if not 140. max. 9:30 hours.


Guess it depends on what city you're operating in? Here in SF, hourly rate is $20. So typical 3hr blocks are $60 and rarer 4hr blocks for $100

Had one FT day with 3-3hr blocks, one day with a 4hr block, and rest week was a mix of one to two 3hr blocks. Made a nice total $540 this past week.


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> lol 45 secs or less: typically scan in the car, drop package at door, take pic while backing away and drive off. Big pkgs in the truck add an extra 5 to 8 secs.
> 
> not sure if you're being sarcastic or not. But if the latter, then no. You (and especially the WH) knew these were re-deliveries. And the inherent risk factors associated with successfully delivering them (i.e. traffic, absent addressees etc). So they should've known better than overloading you with all of those pkgs in that late time block (but they don't care as you most likely now know). I only got suckered once into doing a FUBAR delivery like yours. Accepted a $100 block from 4 hr 4pm to 8pm from the SF warehouse last week. Was a nightmare mix of SF city apts, commercial addresses and several suburb pkgs in Daly city. because of the block start time, made the business pkgs a priority.
> 
> Was able to deliver 8/12 business pkgs (because this late afternoon time lowered the risk of being ticketed/towed by SF parking Nazi patrol). But took me extra 20 mins to deliver all apt and home addresses because they were so damned spread out. When I got back later that night, the WH ppl were shocked I'd delivered so many business pkgs and all the residential ones. I bluntly told them that I would no longer accept any commercial deliveries into the city after 4pm. Doing so (as they well knew) was a 100% pointless endeavor. I lacked a commercial license to park at the yellow parking meters. I also couldn't parallel park and vacate my vehicle with hazzard lights flashing anywhere in SF city streets. Because I didn't have a commercial license. Even worse, my vehicle is an Uber rental (with TNC green permit) which was likely to attact the Nazi meter maids like flies to fecal matter. Soooooo....
> 
> I wouldn't be accepting any more commercial pkgs after 4pm in future. And that also included SF apt deliveries between the hours of 9am to 5pm during working hour weekdays. For the simple reason that NOBODY IS AT HOME like 99% of the time.
> 
> They were fine with me standing up for myself on that mini rant. And it also seems being a n00b to re-deliveries (and that minor sacrifice of sanity) put me on their good side. I've received nothing but small pickups (under 24 pkgs) for suburb address streets that are 5 to 10 mins close. Since then, I typically finish a 3 hr or 4 hr block within 1.5 hrs or so.
> 
> It's nice being paid a guaranteed $20/hr while driving the remaining Flex time earning close to the same rate with Uber.
> 
> This. Don't waste your time ever calling support after 9pm. All they can do is what you can do i.e. call the customer. Which they CAN'T do because policy forbids them from doing it after 9pm. lmao. And a complete waste of effort on your part if you already attempted to reach the customer. You're better off ringing the door bell once and waiting several seconds before leaving.
> 
> Guess it depends on what city you're operating in? Here in SF, hourly rate is $20. So typical 3hr blocks are $60 and rarer 4hr blocks for $100
> 
> Had one FT day with 3-3hr blocks, one day with a 4hr block, and rest week was a mix of one to two 3hr blocks. Made a nice total $540 this past week.


Mundelein Dch is a bit more organized. 31 pax today for a three hour shift. Had four pax that I likely had a bad scan and took to my car. I tried to so pick up process long after to left Dch, so I could deliver them. Had message " there's a problem with this pax." Left it at that and returned four pax as not deliverable back to Dch. Chicagoland Dch only pays $18 per hour. Rains and holiday, they tend to pay more. Things I learned today, 1) if you're at doorstep and GPS still thinks you're 1/4 mile away, cancel delivery and re do process, eg, start travel.. Then GPS recognizes that you've arrived and then allow you to scan pax. 2) still continue to have pax and QR code upside down, scan and it will be recognized. Was then minutes over but still a decent finish time.


----------



## Cynergie

"..._1) if you're at doorstep and GPS still thinks you're 1/4 mile away, cancel delivery and re do process, eg, start travel.. Then GPS recognizes that you've arrived and then allow you to scan pax_...."

lmao. You're making it too hard. Just click on help and select the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" option. That immediately puts you into arrival mode. No need to cancel.

Another thing if you didn't realize it: if you failed to scan a pkg by accident when you picked it up from the WH, first rescan it from the schedule drop off /customer address list screen. Then proceed to rescan it to confirm delivery/take picture and drop off as usual.

Also spending an extra 10 mins at the WH to organize your pkgs in order by street address and then putting them in the order of your drop off schedule in your vehicle, will save you TONS in delivery time. Especially if inclement weather or city parking time constraints are a factor during your delivery block.


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> "..._1) if you're at doorstep and GPS still thinks you're 1/4 mile away, cancel delivery and re do process, eg, start travel.. Then GPS recognizes that you've arrived and then allow you to scan pax_...."
> 
> lmao. You're making it too hard. Just click on help and select the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" option. That immediately puts you into arrival mode. No need to cancel.
> 
> Another thing if you didn't realize it: if you failed to scan a pkg by accident when you picked it up from the WH, first rescan it from the schedule drop off /customer address list screen. Then proceed to rescan it to confirm delivery/take picture and drop off as usual.
> 
> Also spending an extra 10 mins at the WH to organize your pkgs in order by street address and then putting them in the order of your drop off schedule in your vehicle, will save you TONS in delivery time. Especially if inclement weather or city parking time constraints are a factor during your delivery block.


Thanks for the tips..


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> "..._1) if you're at doorstep and GPS still thinks you're 1/4 mile away, cancel delivery and re do process, eg, start travel.. Then GPS recognizes that you've arrived and then allow you to scan pax_...."
> 
> lmao. You're making it too hard. Just click on help and select the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" option. That immediately puts you into arrival mode. No need to cancel.
> 
> Another thing if you didn't realize it: if you failed to scan a pkg by accident when you picked it up from the WH, first rescan it from the schedule drop off /customer address list screen. Then proceed to rescan it to confirm delivery/take picture and drop off as usual.
> 
> Also spending an extra 10 mins at the WH to organize your pkgs in order by street address and then putting them in the order of your drop off schedule in your vehicle, will save you TONS in delivery time. Especially if inclement weather or city parking time constraints are a factor during your delivery block.


If I failed to scan and pax is in the car, I thought that I would not have address list on my itinerary for that pax, I thought process would be do a pick up like picking up at warehouse. If successful, then proceed to deliver per process. App was really buggy yesterday and I could not do the process per above. More often, app would not recognize QR while I'm in the process of drop-off. Then I had to enter the pax bar code's first four characters, no idea if those were right codes I entered. Also when scanning during delivery process, app would say "you've scanned this package" but would not proceed to UI to where or whom I am leaving pax. Buggy app drove me up the wall yesterday.


----------



## Cynergie

Not following you. Let's say you received 10 pkgs at the WH but accidentally scanned 9 of them. Then physically left the WH with original 10. Since the pkg is not on the list, you'd have to call/notify CS. They would add the pkg to the list which would allow you to scan it in on the fly as though you were at the WH. Then just scan it out the system and deliver as usual

If the app is acting buggy, try deleting and reinstalling it. And refresh your phone cache as well.


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> Not following you. Let's say you received 10 pkgs at the WH but accidentally scanned 9 of them. Then physically left the WH with original 10. Since the pkg is not on the list, you'd have to call/notify CS. They would add the pkg to the list which would allow you to scan it in on the fly as though you were at the WH. Then just scan it out the system and deliver as usual
> 
> If the app is acting buggy, try deleting and reinstalling it. And refresh your phone cache as well.


That's the thing. Didn't have time to call support as I was running behind. I just tried to deliver pax and got the message "there is an issue with this package." Then I returned them to Dch and informed warehouse kid.


----------



## Cynergie

Ok and before returning to the WH did you verify the customer was not at ho e? Or tfiec to celiver it to a neighbor? This assumes it's not too late at night eg afteri 30p or so. I've done this a couple times in past and saved myself a return trip. Had 0 customer complaints in my weekly summaries for missed deliveries etc.


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> Ok and before returning to the WH did you verify the customer was not at ho e? Or tfiec to celiver it to a neighbor? This assumes it's not too late at night eg afteri 30p or so. I've done this a couple times in past and saved myself a return trip. Had 0 customer complaints in my weekly summaries for missed deliveries etc.


It was 9.05pm and I still had twenty pax to deliver. One apartment in Wheaton had building numbers facing Roosevelt, and I drove down wrong way on back driveway looking for building numbers. It was a ghetto complex on Wheaton. Apart from handwritten mailbox # and resident name, no unit number labels on doors. Worst complex I have seen.


----------



## flex4bmw

Must be my lucky day, today's the first time I got downtown Seattle route & the worst part is all deliveries are apt/businesses & twas rush hour at 5p. Had 20 pax, returned 5. Finished almost 3hrs. I found out from the WH that twas a split route, someone got lucky & took all the residential pax only.

/end rant


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> Not following you. Let's say you received 10 pkgs at the WH but accidentally scanned 9 of them. Then physically left the WH with original 10. Since the pkg is not on the list, you'd have to call/notify CS. They would add the pkg to the list which would allow you to scan it in on the fly as though you were at the WH.


No no no... from the menu hit Pickup, and you'll go back into the warehouse pickup mode, same as if you'd just arrived at the warehouse. Scan the barcode, and boom, it's instantly added to your itinerary. Carry on with deliveries from there.



Prius13 said:


> More often, app would not recognize QR while I'm in the process of drop-off.


You keep talking about QR codes, do you really mean the small square complex pattern QR code, or are you using the big horizontal barcode on the label, with the TBA# printed out below it?

You should be using the big barcode -- it scans way faster than the QR code, works fine upside down too.


----------



## Cynergie

Thx for the clarification jester121. I figured that out after playing with the help features in the app. I also found out from Amazon support (the email one) that the less drivers contact CS on a route the better. This apparently factors into the metrics WH and Amazon use to determine the driver rating.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> No no no... from the menu hit Pickup, and you'll go back into the warehouse pickup mode, same as if you'd just arrived at the warehouse. Scan the barcode, and boom, it's instantly added to your itinerary. Carry on with deliveries from there.
> 
> You keep talking about QR codes, do you really mean the small square complex pattern QR code, or are you using the big horizontal barcode on the label, with the TBA# printed out below it?
> 
> You should be using the big barcode -- it scans way faster than the QR code, works fine upside down too.


The Mundelein Dch guy told me to scan QR on left. So scan the long upc or bar code with TBA xxxx right below it? OK will do for next Logistics block this coming Saturday.


----------



## RGV

Prius13 said:


> The Mundelein Dch guy told me to scan QR on left. So scan the long upc or bar code with TBA xxxx right below it? OK will do for next Logistics block this coming Saturday.


The Bar Code is much better method.


----------



## Prius13

RGV said:


> The Bar Code is much better method.


Ok thanks for letting me know. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## jester121

RGV said:


> The Bar Code is much better method.


Yep, for my phone its absolutely better. Much longer scan distance.


----------



## Movaldriver

Seems strange contacting support would count against you. Last night I had a delivery in a new housing complex and app said I had arrived while still out on main road. I called and the guy looked up map and talked me in to the address. Seems that is better than just marking it can't find address and returning it. I'm pretty sure they want deliveries made no matter what, and if support can help you do that then that's what they are there for. Not sure why they would ding you for doing everything possible to get a delivery made. But then alot of what they do makes little or no sense to me so I'm not surprised


----------



## jester121

Movaldriver said:


> Seems strange contacting support would count against you.


I expect once in a while is fine, but the brain-dead drivers who are calling in for hand-holding every other stop have to be cut loose.


----------



## Flex89

Cynergie said:


> Thx for the clarification jester121. I figured that out after playing with the help features in the app. I also found out from Amazon support (the email one) that the less drivers contact CS on a route the better. This apparently factors into the metrics WH and Amazon use to determine the driver rating.


How did you find this out?


----------



## Placebo17

Cynergie said:


> I also found out from Amazon support (the email one) that the less drivers contact CS on a route the better. This apparently factors into the metrics WH and Amazon use to determine the driver rating.


This is bull$hit. If you don't call support to record that the package is undeliverable, you'll get an email stating you need to call support before marking the packages undeliverable.

There are too many ****** bag drivers that drive up to an apartment complex, call customer, hang up real quick, and mark as undeliverable without attempting to deliver.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Cynergie said:


> Also spending an extra 10 mins at the WH to organize your pkgs in order by street address and then putting them in the order of your drop off schedule in your vehicle, will save you TONS in delivery time. Especially if inclement weather or city parking time constraints are a factor during your delivery block.


my warehouse organizes the packages for us. they mark the boxes with numbers. so the packages in the back of my trunk are the last one delivered and the ones in the front are the first ones.

while i wait at the warehouse for the go. i look at my itenary and pul the first few stops put them in the passenger seat with me. i lover the seat back so i have more space for boxes.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> This is bull$hit. If you don't call support to record that the package is undeliverable, you'll get an email stating you need to call support before marking the packages undeliverable.


Not here, at least not yet. I make an honest effort with the door buzzer or trying to follow someone in to the mail room, but I just call the customer from the app and then mark it and move on. No problems -- probably because they can see that not all my apartment deliveries are failures.


----------



## Cynergie

Flex89 said:


> How did you find this out?


from one of the WH guys I get pkgs at and Amazon email rep. He suggested the less you have to call and rely upon support the better it is for your standing. But while this factors in driver performance/rating, the factors that will likely get you deactivated with a WH are


Consistently missing blocks and/or arriving late so you miss blocks
Too many post 9pm deliveries/Failing to deliver by 9pm (even if you're doing a re-delivery missed by earlier driver)
too many block cancellations within the 45 min rule
Too many delivered pkgs that get stolen/never received by customer because driver left pkg in an insecure location)



crimson.snwbnny said:


> my warehouse organizes the packages for us. they mark the boxes with numbers. so the packages in the back of my trunk are the last one delivered and the ones in the front are the first ones.
> 
> while i wait at the warehouse for the go. i look at my itenary and pul the first few stops put them in the passenger seat with me. i lover the seat back so i have more space for boxes.


i basically do all that. I only spend the extra time to organize pkgs in my itenary by street number. Speeds up the process ofwhich pkgs to pull when delivering


----------



## Shangsta

Placebo17 said:


> There are too many ****** bag drivers that drive up to an apartment complex, call customer, hang up real quick, and mark as undeliverable without attempting to deliver.


I don't think this is true. I have never gotten a nasty email over not calling a customer on something I marked undeliverable I wonder if that's only certain warehouses.

Also calling and hanging up is smart. It creates a record you called the customer. Anyone who calls the customer and then support every delivery is a fool. No wonder it takes some drivers an hour.


----------



## Placebo17

Shangsta said:


> I don't think this is true. I have never gotten a nasty email over not calling a customer on something I marked undeliverable I wonder if that's only certain warehouses.
> 
> Also calling and hanging up is smart. It creates a record you called the customer. Anyone who calls the customer and then support every delivery is a fool. No wonder it takes some drivers an hour.


I think you're missing my point. There are drivers that get to the apartment, don't even get out of the car, call the customer, hang up after a second, then mark the package undeliverable without making an attempt. They do this for obviously not all the packages to the apartments but for most of them. Or in those mega apartment complexes, they act like they've attempted to deliver and bring all the packages to the leasing office (this I don't mind).


----------



## Shangsta

Placebo17 said:


> I think you're missing my point. There are drivers that get to the apartment, don't even get out of the car, call the customer, hang up after a second, then mark the package undeliverable without making an attempt. They do this for obviously not all the packages to the apartments but for most of them. Or in those mega apartment complexes, they act like they've attempted to deliver and bring all the packages to the leasing office (this I don't mind).


Yeah I must be you are one of the most knowledgeable posters here. While that is not the way to do it. How would you know other drivers are doing that? If I drive all the way to an apartment I am going to atleast try.


----------



## Placebo17

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I must be you are one of the most knowledgeable posters here. While that is not the way to do it. How would you know other drivers are doing that? If I drive all the way to an apartment I am going to atleast try.


Was I talking about you? LOL... Since you're being so defensive, it wouldn't surprise me if you were one of those ****** bag drivers.

How do I know? Because ****** bag drivers tell me they do this sh!t.

Also, I never make sh!t up like some of the people posting here... And I'm not even one of the ****** bag drivers and I got this email.

Hello,

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.

Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" or "rejected" without making an effort to contact the customer.

Best regards,
Thank you.
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## J W

Starting to do flex again are shifts open at 10pm still?


----------



## RGV

J W said:


> Starting to do flex again are shifts open at 10pm still?


Nope. Blocks are releasing in random order now.


----------



## neontutors

Well i applied to certain dsp. That provides for amazon. About 2 hunskie packages for 10:30 hours of work. ****ing criminals man. No wonder Amazon hates paying us independent contractors. Well i worked a whole shift. its not bad for someone w/o a job. But overtime is possible. And btw they are just like us. They ring the doorbell. if not hide it in a good spot. So yeah. its the customers that are thieves. On a blue moon. it does get stolen i reckon(by a 3rd party). Its probably because they feel 'safer' stealing from a independent contractor. Then a guy full uniform. Just thought i pass along some info.


----------



## Shangsta

Placebo17 said:


> Was I talking about you? LOL... Since you're being so defensive, it wouldn't surprise me if you were one of those ****** bag drivers.


I wasn't being sarcastic. You are one of the more knowledgeable people here.

You only get that nasty gram if you don't call. Nothing wrong with calling and hanging up. Time is money. The only way to make this gig worth it is to cut corners while not getting deactivated. If you don't you are losing money


----------



## xImBatmanShhh

I'm a relatively new driver for Flex. Picked up the gig when I became unemployed. My first week, I was able to pick up blocks with zero issue. Whenever I felt like working, I would pick up the phone and swipe for 10-15 minutes, and would get a block without fail. Last week was very busy for me, so I only did a few blocks. All of the sudden, between yesterday and today, I can't get any. I would even be okay with them appearing and getting the "sorry, this block has been taken" message, but blocks aren't even showing up.

Anyway, first post is a little *****-fest.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

I always wanted to try this but it isn't available near me. I hear that it is, I see these white rented vans with fake magnetic Amazon stickers on them but nope. Every time I try to sign up it always says is not available in my area yet.


----------



## tone17

Cynergie said:


> from one of the WH guys I get pkgs at and Amazon email rep. He suggested the less you have to call and rely upon support the better it is for your standing. But while this factors in driver performance/rating, the factors that will likely get you deactivated with a WH are
> 
> 
> Consistently missing blocks and/or arriving late so you miss blocks
> Too many post 9pm deliveries/Failing to deliver by 9pm (even if you're doing a re-delivery missed by earlier driver)
> too many block cancellations within the 45 min rule
> Too many delivered pkgs that get stolen/never received by customer because driver left pkg in an insecure location)
> 
> i basically do all that. I only spend the extra time to organize pkgs in my itenary by street number. Speeds up the process ofwhich pkgs to pull when delivering


So it is better to sit and wait at a gate than to call and see if they have a gate code. That make no sense.


----------



## Movaldriver

If it's not in the notes they don't have it either. Call customer from gate phone if no answer try calling thru app. If no answer you are covered.


----------



## Basmati

Movaldriver said:


> If it's not in the notes they don't have it either. Call customer from gate phone if no answer try calling thru app. If no answer you are covered.


This is not true. When I did Logistics there were many times where a code wasn't listed in the notes but support was able to provide me with one.


----------



## Movaldriver

Interesting I stand corrected. I'll have to try calling next time I'm in that situation thanks


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Basmati said:


> This is not true. When I did Logistics there were many times where a code wasn't listed in the notes but support was able to provide me with one.


Support sometimes is able to look up the entire community. So yeah, it definetly worth contacting them....as a last resort.
That said, if you call through app, especially if you've sat there a couple minutes already, you should be covered.


----------



## Shangsta

xImBatmanShhh said:


> I'm a relatively new driver for Flex. Picked up the gig when I became unemployed. My first week, I was able to pick up blocks with zero issue. Whenever I felt like working, I would pick up the phone and swipe for 10-15 minutes, and would get a block without fail. Last week was very busy for me, so I only did a few blocks. All of the sudden, between yesterday and today, I can't get any. I would even be okay with them appearing and getting the "sorry, this block has been taken" message, but blocks aren't even showing up.
> 
> Anyway, first post is a little *****-fest.


Sorry you lost your job.

Remember this is a gig and not a job, I used this when I lost my job too but realized it's not a long term solution. I got a fulltime job and drive when I want to.


----------



## jerseyroots

What about when it is raining outside? Where do I leave package


----------



## jester121

Get bags from your warehouse and wrap the boxes in those. You'll have to ask.


----------



## Placebo17

Shangsta said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. You are one of the more knowledgeable people here.
> 
> You only get that nasty gram if you don't call. Nothing wrong with calling and hanging up. Time is money. The only way to make this gig worth it is to cut corners while not getting deactivated. If you don't you are losing money


Sad thing is I called the customer and also the support. I made a thread about this several weeks ago. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if the customer complains. Amazon will be on the customer's side since "they" are always right no matter what.

What happened was the customer left a note to call him as soon as I get to the RV park. I did, no answer. I couldn't find this hidden address no matter what I did. I called couple more times and still no answer. So I called the support but the phone reception was bad and kept hanging up. I said [email protected] this nonsense and returned the package. Then bam!!! Got the nice email...


----------



## RGV

DLA7 is up running and is sending reserved blocks...

A moment of silent for DLA2 Buena Vista (aka Anaheim):


----------



## jester121

2.5 hour blocks just hit Chicagoland, saw a few at DCH4 this morning.

Wondering if they truly are for lighter loads, or if the cost squeezing has begun?


----------



## Cynergie

Nope. All this means is at least one flex driver was highly efficient in delivering their route in the 3 or 4 hour block that their warehouse assigned them. Amazon reviews all of the flex driver performances (i.e. successful deliveries v. the number of concessions v. total delivery time etc). If they find they had offered a $100 4 hr block that a flex driver completed in 2hrs, then they adjust the price DOWN accordingly for the SAME OR EVEN MORE PKGS for that given route. I was told this by several WH personnel and independent courier contractors who work at the DSF5 & DSF6 warehouses.

And now starting to see this being proven as of the last week. Used to see a lot of $60 3 hr and $100 4 hr offered. But now, i'm seeing consistent $88 for 4 hr. lol. HTF can this be an "increased" pricing offer when they used to offer $100 for 4hr? Marketing team is suffering from some serious amenesia. lmao. So that's a $2/hr decrease in payout after Amazon reviewed the driver route inefficiencies. Also looks like it's more cost effective for them to offer 3 hr instead of 4 hr blocks based on the price increase emails I've been seeing lately.

And that's how Amazon rewards its highly efficient/over performing flex drivers who sling packages from their vehicle and complete their route in 1.5 hr or less. Thanks for screwing over the rest of us. lmao.

btw: I've noticed a significant surge in the number of Lyft & Uber trade dressing on cars coming into the DSF5 WH lately. Word is spreading of the guaranteed $20/hr Amazon is paying 2X per week. Problem now is this WH is rapidly reaching saturarion (assuming if this hasn't happened already). With that many drivers showing up daily, Amazon has achieved Uber level of market dominance with its courier driver saturation metric. So this validates the lower pay rate price scheme I'm seeing in 3 & 4 hr blocks from this WH lately.


----------



## jester121

Your $100 4 hr blocks started as $80, and kept getting bumped up as no drivers took the bait, since $20 is the base rate for SF. Everywhere else it's $18.


----------



## Cynergie

I'd believe that argument. Except they're being offered in San Francisco which is now officially the most $$$ city in the nation. That argument holds no water since they've had $60 3hr blocks for the longest while in SF bay area. 

And SF by default of it's existence, makes it more expensive than all other cities in CA. i.e Sac the capital city (lower payout since it has significantly less demand due to lower population). And other comparable high pop density cities like San Diego which have lower rates since they're not as expensive as SF. Everthing in SF is priced higher here than in the state of CA. Everything. Down to the price of a movie tix (as high as $21), a McD Happy Meal, and a single doughnut. lmao.


----------



## Placebo17

I finally got a 4 hour block today. compared to my last five 3 hour blocks, this one was easier. 

I got done in 2 hours 45 minutes, speed walking. Maybe I need to slow it down so they don't add more packages to this route.


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> That argument holds no water since they've had $60 3hr blocks for the longest while in SF bay area.


Errr... yeah, $60 for a 3 hour block = $20/hr base. Like I said.

The base for 4 hours is $80 there, but when they have to bump the price to stimulate the supply of drivers, it goes up as high as $25/hr ($100 for 4 hr block).


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> Errr... yeah, $60 for a 3 hour block = $20/hr base. Like I said.
> 
> The base for 4 hours is $80 there, but when they have to bump the price to stimulate the supply of drivers, it goes up as high as $25/hr ($100 for 4 hr block).


Math is hard. It is easier to believe that because they returned to base rates from enhanced rates that you are getting screwed.


----------



## Cynergie

jester121 said:


> Errr... yeah, $60 for a 3 hour block = $20/hr base. Like I said.
> 
> The base for 4 hours is $80 there, but when they have to bump the price to stimulate the supply of drivers, it goes up as high as $25/hr ($100 for 4 hr block).


I'm not following you. I work in SF bay area at all the WH and have done the $60 and $100 blocks. It's just recently that I've been getting emails Amazon changing price offers from $100 to $88 for 4hr blocks i.e a DROP from $25 to $22 per hour for same time span.

So it seems the rising number of drivers coupled with an increased flex courier delivery efficiency is directly responsible for this price decrease.

That being said, everything is fluid/dynamic in the SF bay area. I suspect these rates could increase significantly as the customer demand end rises. Especially as we get closer to the July 4th holiday.



Placebo17 said:


> I finally got a 4 hour block today. compared to my last five 3 hour blocks, this one was easier.
> 
> I got done in 2 hours 45 minutes, speed walking. Maybe I need to slow it down so they don't add more packages to this route.


Too late. The moment you swiped & delivered that last package well under the time limit, Amazon upped the ante on that route. Odds are the next driver who gets the same route will not only have MORE packages, but will have to accomplish it in a shorter time aka 3hr v. 4hr block. For $1-$2 per hour less. lmao.


----------



## Placebo17

Once again, calling customers every time do not matter. When the ahole customer or customers don't answer your calls but complains to Amazon, they send you a nice letter. I got this BS letter again... FU ahole customers, FU Flex Support!!!

Hello,

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.

Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" or "rejected" without making an effort to contact the customer.

Best regards,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Cynergie

You didn't cya by following customer instructions before slinging the pkg.i always follow the dumb things they have me do IE "if not at home, leave at door/neighbor/in back where vicious dog can shred said pkg to bits" etc. THEN I either find a secure place to put it (safe hood) or return it to WH (bad hood). In either these cases, I call CS as I'm driving away and get it on record where I was forced to leave/return pkg. Since customer appears to lack the sense of perception that God gave sheep. Takes me slightly longer but zero concessions to date.


----------



## smallbrownghost

He didn't get a complaint about his handling of the package. He got one for not calling the customer before marking it undeliverable. If the customer complained about him not follow directions he would've gotten a different email entirely.


----------



## Placebo17

Lol some people with reading comprehension problems telling someone that's been doing this for way longer. It's not that I didn't follow instructions. I'm just giving examples of whether you call the customers or not, even when the customer ignores your calls several times, if they just complain that they werent contacted, you'll get that email. Flex support has my call logs to the customers and they can clearly see that but at the end of the day they will always side with the customers. NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## yucklyftline

Cynergie said:


> Nope. All this means is at least one flex driver was highly efficient in delivering their route in the 3 or 4 hour block that their warehouse assigned them. Amazon reviews all of the flex driver performances (i.e. successful deliveries v. the number of concessions v. total delivery time etc). If they find they had offered a $100 4 hr block that a flex driver completed in 2hrs, then they adjust the price DOWN accordingly for the SAME OR EVEN MORE PKGS for that given route. I was told this by several WH personnel and independent courier contractors who work at the DSF5 & DSF6 warehouses.
> 
> And now starting to see this being proven as of the last week. Used to see a lot of $60 3 hr and $100 4 hr offered. But now, i'm seeing consistent $88 for 4 hr. lol. HTF can this be an "increased" pricing offer when they used to offer $100 for 4hr? Marketing team is suffering from some serious amenesia. lmao. So that's a $2/hr decrease in payout after Amazon reviewed the driver route inefficiencies. Also looks like it's more cost effective for them to offer 3 hr instead of 4 hr blocks based on the price increase emails I've been seeing lately.
> 
> And that's how Amazon rewards its highly efficient/over performing flex drivers who sling packages from their vehicle and complete their route in 1.5 hr or less. Thanks for screwing over the rest of us. lmao.
> 
> btw: I've noticed a significant surge in the number of Lyft & Uber trade dressing on cars coming into the DSF5 WH lately. Word is spreading of the guaranteed $20/hr Amazon is paying 2X per week. Problem now is this WH is rapidly reaching saturarion (assuming if this hasn't happened already). With that many drivers showing up daily, Amazon has achieved Uber level of market dominance with its courier driver saturation metric. So this validates the lower pay rate price scheme I'm seeing in 3 & 4 hr blocks from this WH lately.


I like your enthusiam, but you're dead wrong.

There are 3 reasons you saw increased blocks last week. Warm temperatures (80+ sf), surge (from the weekends prides festitivies), and lack of drivers.

They recently opened sf up to applicant's and just recently, Friday night to be specific, took it down. It takes some time for the applicants to pass background checks and sign up for their 1st blocks, hence why it's been harder picking up blocks this weekend.

Demand will spike again July 12 and you'll soon see $100 offers again. And as soon as some of the noobs get a 60 package route that takes them the full 3 hours, or their first soma block that ends up in a parking ticket and $20/hr, you'll never see them again either. Until the herd thins out again after this round, blocks will be hard to come by, but will be back to normal in a month.

We're far from saturated my friend. Ask the guys at Uca1 what saturation means. 40 hours of work equals another 40 hours of fishing. Consider yourself lucky at this point.


----------



## Shangsta

Placebo17 said:


> Lol some people with reading comprehension problems telling someone that's been doing this for way longer. It's not that I didn't follow instructions. I'm just giving examples of whether you call the customers or not, even when the customer ignores your calls several times, if they just complain that they werent contacted, you'll get that email. Flex support has my call logs to the customers and they can clearly see that but at the end of the day they will always side with the customers. NO MATTER WHAT!!!


You know how it is here. People do a month of shifts. Get no customer expectation email then suddenly think they are experts on flex. Lol


----------



## Htownflex

i still grab 72 hr shifts in houston. but rarly,(once a week) i refused 3 hrs; doesnt make finincial sense. but thats why its a side gig

as long as new ppl accept 3 hrs shifts amazon has us where they want us. but once those newbie quit, shifts well be plentiful. 

amazon prime day is july11. haha


----------



## jester121

Htownflex said:


> but once those newbie quit, shifts well be plentiful.


Errr no. There's always a horde of people waiting to sign up for Flex every time they open up applications in any market. The 2.5 and 3 and 3.5 hour blocks aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Prius13

Not seeing impact to Prime Day here in Lisle Dch. Lots of offers on Mundelein and McKinley Park etc.. Nothing at Lisle.. 



jester121 said:


> Errr no. There's always a horde of people waiting to sign up for Flex every time they open up applications in any market. The 2.5 and 3 and 3.5 hour blocks aren't going anywhere.


Nothing.. No good offers at Lisle. Mundelein is hopping now up to $20 per hour for a three hour block.


----------



## Shangsta

The orders start today but the majority of deliveries will come tomorrow and Thursday


----------



## jester121

Here's hoping everyone gorges on the prime day hours all week and they jack up rates this weekend too when people are at the 40 hr cap. I'm sure Amazon doesn't want to go over 40 if they can avoid it, surely they see the writing on the wall that some wack-job judge somewhere, sometime, will eventually rule they have to pay retroactive OT.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Here's hoping everyone gorges on the prime day hours all week and they jack up rates this weekend too when people are at the 40 hr cap. I'm sure Amazon doesn't want to go over 40 if they can avoid it, surely they see the writing on the wall that some wack-job judge somewhere, sometime, will eventually rule they have to pay retroactive OT.


Seeing Mundelein offers now up to $22 per hour.. Nothing at Lisle.. ￼￼￼￼￼ still.


----------



## SoggyF

The offer screen has been full for 3hr/$66 blocks here in Portland. (DPD1)


----------



## Prius13

I ordered from Amazon for the the Prime day but there aren't any offers on Lisle dammit!



SoggyF said:


> The offer screen has been full for 3hr/$66 blocks here in Portland. (DPD1)


That's awesome.. They lowball us here in Chicagoland.


----------



## enigmaquip

jester121 said:


> Here's hoping everyone gorges on the prime day hours all week and they jack up rates this weekend too when people are at the 40 hr cap. I'm sure Amazon doesn't want to go over 40 if they can avoid it, surely they see the writing on the wall that some wack-job judge somewhere, sometime, will eventually rule they have to pay retroactive OT.


They raised the 40 hr cap at our warehouse, and the 8 hr daily cap too


----------



## SoggyF

So I originally had a reserved block for today - 3hr/$54 - the normal amt we get here in Portland (DPD1). I was expecting increased offers to fill my screen but nothing. About 10mins before I had to head out the house I decided to forfeit the block. Right after that that's when all the block offers showed up on my screen. Had a couple 4hr / $72 blocks and the rest were 3hr/$66 blocks. 

Havent claimed any yet for today but had one for tmrw for the increased rate so I snatched that one up. Now I'm just fishing I guess....lol

good luck, comrades!


----------



## Prius13

Now up to $24 per hour here in Chicagoland..very limited offers at Lisle.. All others are surging offering prime rates.. Maybe due to storms today as well.


----------



## shastaone

been keeping an eye on for MG in the evening, hoping to grab a good block...that is if its not raining heavy


----------



## Prius13

shastaone said:


> been keeping an eye on for MG in the evening, hoping to grab a good block...that is if its not raining heavy


I have delivered with an umbrella in Lisle..


----------



## shastaone

Picturing that gave me a chuckle  

I don't mind a little rain, its the heavy rain were i just don't bother with.


----------



## Movaldriver

Still at 20 an hour in Riverside people are grabbing them quick


----------



## poopyhead

I went to the pickup facility today in Eagan Minnesota. When I got there I waited with the guard at the door for several minutes for racks with packages to be put out in one of the lanes. When none were put out after several minutes, he told me I could go home, but I'd still get paid. So i went there, checked in and left basically. But my app is on the pickup screen. How do I close out the app without forfeiting my block, ensuring I get paid as he said?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

poopyhead said:


> I went to the pickup facility today in Eagan Minnesota. When I got there I waited with the guard at the door for several minutes for racks with packages to be put out in one of the lanes. When none were put out after several minutes, he told me I could go home, but I'd still get paid. So i went there, checked in and left basically. But my app is on the pickup screen. How do I close out the app without forfeiting my block, ensuring I get paid as he said?


Don't need to do anything. Once your block time ends it will close out on it's own and pay should show up in your earnings.


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Don't need to do anything. Once your block time ends it will close out on it's own and pay should show up in your earnings.


Confirmed.


----------



## Prius13

Movaldriver said:


> Still at 20 an hour in Riverside people are grabbing them quick


$22-23 per hour here in Chicagoland and they're getting snagged fast.



shastaone said:


> Picturing that gave me a chuckle
> 
> I don't mind a little rain, its the heavy rain were i just don't bother with.


If there isn't a large storm system, Midwest storms or rains don't last long. I have gotten soaked but packages had to be delivered.


----------



## Htownflex

Houston still seeing average rates.4/72 or 3/54...

more shifts do seem available but was hoping to grab something more than $72


----------



## poopyhead

jester121 said:


> Confirmed.


It worked just like you said. But I must ask then, if I can just go there and hit "I've arrived," and then drive away without scanning any packages, why don't I just do this every time? As far as I know, he didn't do anything to mark off that I showed up.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

poopyhead said:


> It worked just like you said. But I must ask then, if I can just go there and hit "I've arrived," and then drive away without scanning any packages, why don't I just do this every time? As far as I know, he didn't do anything to mark off that I showed up.


 Well there is a check in and now a check out process at most locations. This was a problem not to long ago as people caught on and tried to get paid without working. Didn't work out well for them. 
Of course you're responsible for you and you're free to try it. I wouldn't recommend it if you want to keep active in this gig.

They might have had no packages and no routes for the day so they didn't need to figure out who showed up and who didn't. But the guard most likely checked you in.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas

You guys get increased rates for storms... uhh... can we get that in Vegas for 110+ degree days?? 

Crickets...


----------



## jester121

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> You guys get increased rates for storms... uhh... can we get that in Vegas for 110+ degree days??


Basic economics 101 -- pay attention:

There are enough drivers in Vegas who are willing to go sweat their asses off in the heat, so all the delivery blocks get covered at base pay. The packages get delivered.

There are not enough drivers in Chicago to splash around in torrential downpours to get all the packages delivered at $18/hr, so Amazon has to raise rates to entice someone to dick around with plastic bags and ruin their phones and car interiors. The packages get delivered.

I realize this offends the sensibilities of people (and folks) who believe that "fair" means the same as "equal", but this is not how the world works.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

We got $25/hour blocks this evening in Vegas. It does happen....but yeah, hot weather doesn't deter enough people for them to raise it in the mornings/afternoons.


----------



## Prius13

konoplya said:


> its funny because the dock workers toss the boxes to us like there's no tomorrow.


Ha ha.

Anyone here outta Chicago? Am just about to start Morton Grove Dch four hour block. And how's McKinley Park Dch service area?


----------



## Prius13

CatchyMusicLover said:


> We got $25/hour blocks this evening in Vegas. It does happen....but yeah, hot weather doesn't deter enough people for them to raise it in the mornings/afternoons.


People are broke. Just like there are too many Chicagoland ants who Uber and Lyft. Same for Flex.


----------



## Chuan

Prius13 said:


> People are broke. Just like there are too many Chicagoland ants who Uber and Lyft. Same for Flex.


Hey prius13 I applied to flex like four days ago and I have some questions. I live 15 mins from Mundelein facility, in Grayslake. How long did it take you to get the job? Also do you see any two door cars picking up at Mundelein or other facilities? I know it says no two door cars allowed but reading this thread and others on the forum they say you have a four door car and nobody will care at the warehouse if I show up in a two door. I have a two door Honda accord anyway it has fold down seats with a huge trunk so I doubt I'll have trouble fitting in equal amount of packages. So yeah my questions are do you see two door cars there and how long did you wait till you began work? Thanks for helping man! Glad to see fellow Chicago land people here.


----------



## Prius13

Chuan said:


> Hey prius13 I applied to flex like four days ago and I have some questions. I live 15 mins from Mundelein facility, in Grayslake. How long did it take you to get the job? Also do you see any two door cars picking up at Mundelein or other facilities? I know it says no two door cars allowed but reading this thread and others on the forum they say you have a four door car and nobody will care at the warehouse if I show up in a two door. I have a two door Honda accord anyway it has fold down seats with a huge trunk so I doubt I'll have trouble fitting in equal amount of packages. So yeah my questions are do you see two door cars there and how long did you wait till you began work? Thanks for helping man! Glad to see fellow Chicago land people here.


Weird it took months before I started seeing offers. Don't be discouraged though. I saw a Mustang brand new at Lisle Dch last week. Talked to guy so I guess you can make it work. Saw tons of offers at Mundelein. I see it as the busiest Dch. More than Morton Grove, McKinley Park and Lisle the slowest.


----------



## Chuan

Well I haven't gotten approved yet, still waiting for the background check to turn into a green check mark.. And thanks man I really need the work and it's comforting to see that you saw others using a two door vehicle. It really took you months to start working? What about others in Chicago, how long did it take for you to be approved and start? Thanks for your info prius13, much appreciated bro.


----------



## Prius13

Chuan said:


> Well I haven't gotten approved yet, still waiting for the background check to turn into a green check mark.. And thanks man I really need the work and it's comforting to see that you saw others using a two door vehicle. It really took you months to start working? What about others in Chicago, how long did it take for you to be approved and start? Thanks for your info prius13, much appreciated bro.


I got approved pretty quick but I didn't see offers on email right away. I think it took a month or more before I got the offers if I remember this correctly. I would do Door Dash and Grubhub in the meantime that you haven't gotten Flex approval yet. Morton Grove Dch pick up and delivery (Palatine, Hoffman and Schaumburg pax) wasn't too bad. Even today majority of the offers are in Mundelein. Saw one offer in Lisle but I normally take a break Sunday as I have a day job as well. Am not seeing a huge spike in offers since we just had Prime Day this past Tuesday.

Accord is a petty big car, you'll be fine for a three to four hour block. I have seen a 4-door Versa and it seemed fine for the Flex driver.



Prius13 said:


> I got approved pretty quick but I didn't see offers on email right away. I think it took a month or more before I got the offers if I remember this correctly. I would do Door Dash and Grubhub in the meantime that you haven't gotten Flex approval yet. Morton Grove Dch pick up and delivery (Palatine, Hoffman and Schaumburg pax) wasn't too bad. Even today majority of the offers are in Mundelein. Saw one offer in Lisle but I normally take a break Sunday as I have a day job as well. Am not seeing a huge spike in offers since we just had Prime Day this past Tuesday.
> 
> Accord is a petty big car, you'll be fine for a three to four hour block. I have seen a 4-door Versa and it seemed fine for the Flex driver.


By the way, everything said on tips for drivers are all true and applies to all Chicagoland Dch.


----------



## Shangsta

Prius13 said:


> I have seen a 4-door Versa and it seemed fine for the Flex driver.


Obviously you know your warehouse better than others but some deactivate drivers who have two doors. There is no rule enforced about having a small 4 door but some do enforce the two door rules


----------



## Chuan

Shangsta said:


> Obviously you know your warehouse better than others but some deactivate drivers who have two doors. There is no rule enforced about having a small 4 door but some do enforce the two door rules


i haven't seen anyone say this yet.. Can you cite where you read this?


----------



## poopyhead

Shangsta said:


> Obviously you know your warehouse better than others but some deactivate drivers who have two doors. There is no rule enforced about having a small 4 door but some do enforce the two door rules


If it's hatchback I think it's considered Five Doors.



Chuan said:


> i haven't seen anyone say this yet.. Can you cite where you read this?


In my training I remember it said no small four door. For example you could have a Ford Focus but not a Ford Fiesta. I don't know where the workers would draw the line or if they have a list. This was from the training videos you had to watch at the beginning. I have a midsize four-door car. sometimes I drop my kid off at school and have a car seat. Now I haven't done it yet, but I wonder if I can do Amazon Flex shifts with the car seat still in. There have been times where I've had really large packages that I don't think it could work with the car seat in, But I'd still like to try. Does anyone else leave car seats in their car when they are delivering Amazon packages?


----------



## Chuan

poopyhead said:


> If it's hatchback I think it's considered Five Doors.
> 
> In my training I remember it said no small four door. For example you could have a Ford Focus but not a Ford Fiesta. I don't know where the workers would draw the line or if they have a list. This was from the training videos you had to watch at the beginning. I have a midsize four-door car. sometimes I drop my kid off at school and have a car seat. Now I haven't done it yet, but I wonder if I can do Amazon Flex shifts with the car seat still in. There have been times where I've had really large packages that I don't think it could work with the car seat in, But I'd still like to try. Does anyone else leave car seats in their car when they are delivering Amazon packages?


 Yeah mine would literally be considered a coupe but I'm just really hoping since it's not at all a small coupe.. That they don't immediately turn me back because I hear about others using two doors with no issue.















I mean the seats fold down inside and the trunk is huge as it is.. I can fit anything in there that I can fit in the four door accord, maybe possibly more.







Pray they don't send me back when my background check is approved I really need this job and can't Uber in this car.


----------



## UberPasco

Yes, they will deactivate if Wh reports it. 100.
And no, you can't fit what anyone else can. MAYBE if it was a hatch, but not a trunk.
That being said, it doesn't have to be your car, unlike uber. You could use a rental, a friends car, steal one. It just needs to be 4 door


----------



## Chuan

UberPasco said:


> Yes, they will deactivate if Wh reports it. 100.
> And no, you can't fit what anyone else can. MAYBE if it was a hatch, but not a trunk.
> That being said, it doesn't have to be your car, unlike uber. You could use a rental, a friends car, steal one. It just needs to be 4 door


hopefully my warehouse is lax about it and doesn't say anything hah, can't afford another car right now. Few people that work out of the Mundelein WH in IL says it shouldn't matter and they won't care so I'm just crossing fingers.

I just literally got background check approved! How long till I start being able to reserve blocks and this page with the background check, tax and Amazon video tutorials and direct deposit thing goes away? They all have green checks


----------



## jester121

The onboard process has changed a good bit since I started, but try going into Account -> Sign Out and then log back in the app, it used to prompt you to select the ware house, but it may not do that any more since we're now all eligible for all of Chicago. But that might kick loose your account to get started.

Once that step's done, you're off to the races. Good luck with the 2-door thing -- it's been my experience that the squeaky wheel gets beaten with a large hammer, so at the warehouse just load up fast, don't hold up the line, don't bother workers with stupid questions or complaints, and you'll probably be okay. If you don't give them a reason to throw you out, they probably won't.


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> The onboard process has changed a good bit since I started, but try going into Account -> Sign Out and then log back in the app, it used to prompt you to select the ware house, but it may not do that any more since we're now all eligible for all of Chicago. But that might kick loose your account to get started.
> 
> Once that step's done, you're off to the races. Good luck with the 2-door thing -- it's been my experience that the squeaky wheel gets beaten with a large hammer, so at the warehouse just load up fast, don't hold up the line, don't bother workers with stupid questions or complaints, and you'll probably be okay. If you don't give them a reason to throw you out, they probably won't.


thanks bud I appreciate the advice, do you primarily work at the Mundelein facility? What type of two door cars have you seen there? I hate the rule because my coupe is literally the same size as the same 1996 Accord, with a bigger trunk hah! I hope you didn't get hit hard by the floods recently, we did here at Gages Lake


----------



## jester121

I only work Mundelein, mostly weekends. Can't really recall any specific 2-door models off the top of my head. 

Don't sweat it, just get a block, show up, and see what happens. Look at it this way -- if you don't try it, you aren't doing Flex. If you show up and they toss you out, you aren't doing Flex. If they don't care, you're doing the Flex gig, while it lasts.


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> I only work Mundelein, mostly weekends. Can't really recall any specific 2-door models off the top of my head.
> 
> Don't sweat it, just get a block, show up, and see what happens. Look at it this way -- if you don't try it, you aren't doing Flex. If you show up and they toss you out, you aren't doing Flex. If they don't care, you're doing the Flex gig, while it lasts.


yeah that's pretty much my plan plus I'm confident I can fit 4hr block pax size into it. Do you think you can average 40 hrs a week only doing Mundelein?


----------



## jester121

Right at this moment, with the blocks I see available, working 6 or maybe 7 days? Probably so. But 4 hour blocks aren't so common, mostly 2.5, 3, and 3.5 now. So you're hoping to get a 10-1, then hopefully a 1-4... but maybe not, maybe you have to get an evening block, which makes a long day with a lot of down time (especially since you can't rideshare).

But you need to take the advice of everyone who posts here -- *do NOT count on this as your full time 40 hour jo*b for anything beyond the short term. When it gets slow, you might have 4 blocks all week. When you get 3 boxes stolen in 1 week you might get canned and be S.O.L. Your life, do what you want, but that's my opinion (and it's shared by many others here).


----------



## poopyhead

Chuan said:


> thanks bud I appreciate the advice, do you primarily work at the Mundelein facility? What type of two door cars have you seen there? I hate the rule because my coupe is literally the same size as the same 1996 Accord, with a bigger trunk hah! I hope you didn't get hit hard by the floods recently, we did here at Gages Lake


If you are already there and can fit, I don't see why they'd care. It's more work to throw you out than to just let you deliver. But if you turned down large packages or tried to hand pick smaller loads, they might not like it.


----------



## Chuan

poopyhead said:


> If you are already there and can fit, I don't see why they'd care. It's more work to throw you out than to just let you deliver. But if you turned down large packages or tried to hand pick smaller loads, they might not like it.


Yeah I figured this much, thanks for the morale boost haha.



jester121 said:


> Right at this moment, with the blocks I see available, working 6 or maybe 7 days? Probably so. But 4 hour blocks aren't so common, mostly 2.5, 3, and 3.5 now. So you're hoping to get a 10-1, then hopefully a 1-4... but maybe not, maybe you have to get an evening block, which makes a long day with a lot of down time (especially since you can't rideshare).
> 
> But you need to take the advice of everyone who posts here -- *do NOT count on this as your full time 40 hour jo*b for anything beyond the short term. When it gets slow, you might have 4 blocks all week. When you get 3 boxes stolen in 1 week you might get canned and be S.O.L. Your life, do what you want, but that's my opinion (and it's shared by many others here).


Appreciate the advice and yeah currently I have a speeding ticket to pay and no job along with some credit card debt I need to get out of, so this Flex stuff would be perfect for me especially driving a 4cyl car that makes great mpg.

Everyone here is super helpful, thank you all


----------



## Prius13

Chuan said:


> Yeah I figured this much, thanks for the morale boost haha.
> 
> Appreciate the advice and yeah currently I have a speeding ticket to pay and no job along with some credit card debt I need to get out of, so this Flex stuff would be perfect for me especially driving a 4cyl car that makes great mpg.
> 
> Everyone here is super helpful, thank you all


I have added Door Dash (DD) and Grubhub (GH) as fillers for Flex, Uber and Lyft. With how slow rideshare has been, 80-90 percent of my supplemental income now come from Flex although I just started with DD. GH and DD are great fillers when I am unable to grab an after 5pm Flex block since I have a daytime job; both offer much lower rate than Flex. Weekends, it's game on. Don't expect much weekend blocks from Lisle, that place does not have the volume Mundelein has.



Prius13 said:


> I have added Door Dash (DD) and Grubhub (GH) as fillers for Flex, Uber and Lyft. With how slow rideshare has been, 80-90 percent of my supplemental income now come from Flex although I just started with DD. GH and DD are great fillers when I am unable to grab an after 5pm Flex block since I have a daytime job; both offer much lower rate than Flex. Weekends, it's game on. Don't expect much weekend blocks from Lisle, that place does not have the volume Mundelein has.


By the way anyone done a block for McKinley Park for Logistics? I have gotten reserved blocks there but don't know if it is all southside Back of the Yards customer delivery area?


----------



## shastaone

Prius13 said:


> By the way anyone done a block for McKinley Park for Logistics? I have gotten reserved blocks there but don't know if it is all southside Back of the Yards customer delivery area?


I've have not done blocks there, but i have heard from others that it can be Chicago North Side, Loop, Oak Park, Lawndale, Pilsen, Parts of SoutSide. I heard from a person that they even got one delivery all the way out in Indiana.


----------



## Chuan

Prius13 said:


> I have added Door Dash (DD) and Grubhub (GH) as fillers for Flex, Uber and Lyft. With how slow rideshare has been, 80-90 percent of my supplemental income now come from Flex although I just started with DD. GH and DD are great fillers when I am unable to grab an after 5pm Flex block since I have a daytime job; both offer much lower rate than Flex. Weekends, it's game on. Don't expect much weekend blocks from Lisle, that place does not have the volume Mundelein has.
> 
> By the way anyone done a block for McKinley Park for Logistics? I have gotten reserved blocks there but don't know if it is all southside Back of the Yards customer delivery area?


i see 2hr blocks for dch1 in McKinley and that's way too far for me. Going to wait to see if I get a reserved Mundelein block or I'll pickup 3.5/4hr Mundelein blocks and see if my two door will pass. I can now see blocks so I guess I'm ready to work! Also for reserved time I put i can work from 6am to 10pm will that ensure that I see all possible options during the morning and afternoon?


----------



## shastaone

I've seen two door vehicles @ Mundelein, just this past weekend there was a Mustang there. Like everyone else said, don't hold up the line and don't give them a reason to kick you out and you should be fine. Usually the workers at Mundelein are rather friendly most of the time, i haven't had an issue with them just yet. 

Usually the 4 hour blocks or 3.5 that i have seen are at like 9 or 9:30. But they always have 10, 10:30 and 11 am blocks for 3 hours.


----------



## Chuan

shastaone said:


> I've seen two door vehicles @ Mundelein, just this past weekend there was a Mustang there. Like everyone else said, don't hold up the line and don't give them a reason to kick you out and you should be fine. Usually the workers at Mundelein are rather friendly most of the time, i haven't had an issue with them just yet.
> 
> Usually the 4 hour blocks or 3.5 that i have seen are at like 9 or 9:30. But they always have 10, 10:30 and 11 am blocks for 3 hours.


so to ensure I get the most time is putting my avilability everyday from 6:00am to 10:00pm logical or should I put something different? Also thanks a lot for letting me know that info about Mundelein it put my mind at ease heh.


----------



## shastaone

That's what i have set mine for the weekends, but i rarely get reserved blocks. I also get reserved blocks at other hubs. I've found that you have to basically fish for blocks. For example you can get the 24 hour advanced blocks that show up for the next day or you can try to fish through out the day for blocks. I usually end up just fishing for blocks during the weekends. I would do a 10-1 then through out my route i will check the offers to see if anything comes up after 1 or if i finish early i sometimes get lucky and get a 12:30.


----------



## Chuan

shastaone said:


> That's what i have set mine for the weekends, but i rarely get reserved blocks. I also get reserved blocks at other hubs. I've found that you have to basically fish for blocks. For example you can get the 24 hour advanced blocks that show up for the next day or you can try to fish through out the day for blocks. I usually end up just fishing for blocks during the weekends. I would do a 10-1 then through out my route i will check the offers to see if anything comes up after 1 or if i finish early i sometimes get lucky and get a 12:30.


thanks bud that's what I'll be doing


----------



## jester121

shastaone is spot on - set your availability to wide open, can't hurt. You may not get assigned any reserved but it does happen -- however, check to be sure they are for DCH4, they'll throw in a sneaky Lisle reservation once in a while and that'll block you from seeing Mundelein blocks -- and could result in getting dinged for a no-show if you cancel too close to the start time (45 minutes is allowed).


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> shastaone is spot on - set your availability to wide open, can't hurt. You may not get assigned any reserved but it does happen -- however, check to be sure they are for DCH4, they'll throw in a sneaky Lisle reservation once in a while and that'll block you from seeing Mundelein blocks -- and could result in getting dinged for a no-show if you cancel too close to the start time (45 minutes is allowed).


They reserve me for DCH1 in McKinley and that's way too far for me, I'm in Grayslake and that's over an hour away so I dropped that, anyway I can not get anything but Morton Grove and Mundelein? I'd way prefer Mundelein but would also do Morton Grove if I really had to.


----------



## jester121

You'll see blocks for all 4 (3 you mentioned plus Lisle).

Morton Grove isn't bad, but be aware that you might be down as far as Elmwood/Melrose Park, and over to *shudder* Evanston. Before Mundelein opened a few months back, I was doing a lot of dead miles just to/from the warehouse, and you're farther out than I am. Sticking to Mundelein will keep you in Lake, McHenry, and maybe northern DuPage counties.


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> You'll see blocks for all 4 (3 you mentioned plus Lisle).
> 
> Morton Grove isn't bad, but be aware that you might be down as far as Elmwood/Melrose Park, and over to *shudder* Evanston. Before Mundelein opened a few months back, I was doing a lot of dead miles just to/from the warehouse, and you're farther out than I am. Sticking to Mundelein will keep you in Lake, McHenry, and maybe northern DuPage counties.


will do thanks brother!


----------



## Chuan

So I'm planning on organizing this way.

Look at the itinerary and then put packages in my car according to the one it tells me to first deliver and then put the last ones to deliver in the back, is this efficient?


----------



## shastaone

Chuan said:


> So I'm planning on organizing this way.
> 
> Look at the itinerary and then put packages in my car according to the one it tells me to first deliver and then put the last ones to deliver in the back, is this efficient?


I was told by another person that usually the first bag on the top contains your first stops and the bags in the bottom are your last ones. Not sure if this is the case all the time but it has worked for me.


----------



## jester121

Chuan said:


> Look at the itinerary and then put packages in my car according to the one it tells me to first deliver and then put the last ones to deliver in the back, is this efficient?


You don't see your day's itinerary until all the packages are scanned, so that won't work in super detail, but if you have 4 route codes in your 3 hour block, the group of packages in the lowest number will be your first stops.

Start with the totes on the top shelf of your card, left side. That will be your first stops. Throw all that in the passenger seat. Then work your way across the top shelf, then across the next shelf. You might have 1, 2, or 3 totes per route code (4-digit code which is a basically a neighborhood -- could be a subdivision, or a group of them, but it will be anywhere from 2 to say 25 packages that get grouped together.) Keep all those together. For jumbo boxes, make a mental note where they are numerically in the list, so you aren't hunting through tiny envelopes looking for 123 Main St when that stop is an Oversize in your trunk.

And since you have a car with space limits, you're going to have to load the oversize boxes first and squeeze the rest in around them.

You'll get the hang of it, just be patient, and when you get frustrated (you will) don't freak out and quit. After a few weeks you'll be a vet and have your own system down. Then it's just mindless tedium.


----------



## Chuan

Thanks man I'm going to pick up blocks tomorrow and I really really appreciate this advice. You're awesome fam. Maybe we'll see each other in the Mundelein facility. I drive a white 1996 Honda accord and I'm a 23 year old white dude hah


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Make sure to check


jester121 said:


> You don't see your day's itinerary until all the packages are scanned, so that won't work in super detail, but if you have 4 route codes in your 3 hour block, the group of packages in the lowest number will be your first stops.


Here they sometimes are out of order -- the sheet will match the app in that regard. Also note that you since you never HAVE to go in app's order you can still create your own order (for instance if they go 2005, 2020, 2010, 2015...still load as if your order is 2020 last, or whatever)



jester121 said:


> For jumbo boxes, make a mental note where they are numerically in the list, so you aren't hunting through tiny envelopes looking for 123 Main St when that stop is an Oversize in your trunk.


When there are bags, I just put the stuff not in the bags in the back seat. When you look to scan them, you can see if they were in a bag or not (there will be a 'container ID' for bagged ones) so it's easy to tell where it is in the car.


----------



## Shangsta

Chuan said:


> i haven't seen anyone say this yet.. Can you cite where you read this?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles.107150/page-39#post-1639285

https://uberpeople.net/threads/recv...nt-deliver-package.111390/page-2#post-1615192

But again you are at a totally different warehouse so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Prius13

Chuan said:


> Also for reserved time I put i can work from 6am to 10pm will that ensure that I see all possible options during the morning and afternoon?


 sure will.

So this was what my Mundelein blue vest guy told me.. The bottom right of rack are last stops.. Go from right to left, bottom of rack to top. Scan and load according to this order, ie last stops as loaded at innermost part of trunk. . Oh wait.. That's the same as top rack as first stops.

By the way, sometimes the itinerary sequence is designed so in case you have pax that are undeliverable you're closer to Dch eg, last stops are close to Dch. Not optimal for me as we want the last stops close to home and not farther from home.


----------



## Prius13

Just got my first customer complaint about not having received his or her pax.. Now am not seeing offers..


----------



## jester121

Prius13 said:


> Just got my first customer complaint about not having received his or her pax.. Now am not seeing offers..


Coincidence. There is no correlation between the two, and you work enough blocks not to have to worry much about the nastygram, right?


----------



## shastaone

Yeah i got a complaint a few weeks back and didn't have issues getting blocks. Today I've been checking and nothing really has pop up at all all day. i saw a few over at DCH1 but other than that not much going on, and based on what I've heard from others its been a rather slow day.

Also, i love how when i got the email it told me that if i have any information regarding the event to reply back, which of course i did, wanted to know more info myself but they did not give me information. I mean because i'm magically going to know who did not get their package out of the several stops i made that day.


----------



## poopyhead

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well there is a check in and now a check out process at most locations. This was a problem not to long ago as people caught on and tried to get paid without working. Didn't work out well for them.
> Of course you're responsible for you and you're free to try it. I wouldn't recommend it if you want to keep active in this gig.
> 
> They might have had no packages and no routes for the day so they didn't need to figure out who showed up and who didn't. But the guard most likely checked you in.


For checking in it's just a paper sheet on a clipboard that someone is checking to see if you're on the list. But if you just picked it up and it's not a reserved block you won't be on the list. Also if you pick up shifts that are 5pm or later there's not even anyone greeting you or checking the list, Just a handwritten sign that says Flex Lane 5. Then after I asked you guys these questions, I got an e-mail today saying we may be required to scan a QR code at the beginning and end of our deliveries after July 19th. I wonder if the Amazon Flex people are watching this forum.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Prius13 said:


> sure will.
> 
> So this was what my Mundelein blue vest guy told me.. The bottom right of rack are last stops.. Go from right to left, bottom of rack to top. Scan and load into his order, ie last stops as loaded at innermost part of trunk. . Oh wait.. That's the same as top rack as first stops.


Interesting. I've never noticed any correlation here between where in the route the packages are and where they are on the rack. Certainly on the routes they don't use bags for (just shove them all onto the shelves) there's none...

But again, use the numbers and look at what it says on the sheet. That's all you really need to know. If the sheet says "2015, 2020 and 2025" then your 2015 set will be first and 2025 set will be last.


----------



## jester121

Here, 2015 would be on the top shelf left side, then going across and down like library shelves for the other number blocks. Not counting oversized, of course.


----------



## enigmaquip

jester121 said:


> Here, 2015 would be on the top shelf left side, then going across and down like library shelves for the other number blocks. Not counting oversized, of course.


You guys have it a little bit nice, all of our bags get unloaded unsorted onto a pallet


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Coincidence. There is no correlation between the two, and you work enough blocks not to have to worry much about the nastygram, right?


You're right. Am getting reserved blocks for Saturday but sadly I have a personal event I cannot miss. Not much at Lisle, I see an offer and when I tap on it am told its gone.. A lot of drivers in DuPage I guess.


----------



## flex4bmw

Almost 2 weeks(missed out on prime day which was like an entire week of increased rates!) I'm out of flex due to car being in the repair shop, when I got back this week two major changes, not sure when they started implementing which are the QR code checkout & showing them the summary screen before you can leave the WH. Nice new way to deter flex cheaters, sure showing the summary is not so bad but they need to improve that checkout QR code coz it's harder than scanning the packages itself!

/end rant


----------



## Flexibility

You must have worked out of Kent (BFI5). Tonight for the 4:30 they were implementing some new steps. Check-in w/ID at the gate (new) for this warehouse. Dave, one of the blue vest managers, was helping out with the new procedure. 

I have also been working Georgetown (DSE2), which can be chaos depending on the time of day. They have the white vans, Flex and now Amazon Fresh out of that location. Chaos on the outside but they organize well inside.


----------



## Flexibility

I picked up a 12-4 out of Kent today, typically those would be "leftovers" or returns, based on this warehouse. I got there and it was a full route. No worries, the morning deliveries are always routed well, right? I scan in 50+ packages spread far and wide through Des Moines and Sea-Tac including dozens of apartments, hotels, lockers, etc...

Typically, the warehouse will provide a printout of your route. Not today...the worker offered and eventually provided a printout of the wrong route. I had already looked at the numbers and loaded my car accordingly. Occasionally, the route does not deliver in numerical order. Damn, that happened today. WTF?

So, you start delivering and find yourself digging through 50+ packages to find out that Amazon messed up...it happens, frequently. Don't get me started on app issues this week!


----------



## Flexibility

Another question, I delivered four packages to a post office address. I tried to deliver one to a post office in downtown Tacoma a couple of months ago connected to the courthouse and Support told me I can't deliver to a post office so why did I have four of those today in Des Moines-Sea-Tac?? Why am I delivering packages to the USPS?


----------



## Htownflex

i had a route were the app had me drop off the package at an address with a vacant lot( if it was a house i would of just tossed it there). luckily i ask the nieghbor if this was the correct address and he help me see street name was off by a couple of letters and was wrong zip code ( how am i suppose to know zip codes of all these random places). 

called customer and she explained her home was new and address was not even registar on google. she had to give me model home address to get her location.

i marked delievered at vacant lot and then drove 20 min across town to deliver package (it was closer than going back to wh)

sad part is i still got ding with customer expectation email. the app is setting me up for faliure if it sends me to house(correct house # wrong street/zip code) and tells me to drop off package.


----------



## Flexibility

That's a bummer. I had one of those in Covington the other night. Ten miles off my route, new subdivision...none of the nav apps could find the address. Finally, I looked on the map and saw an ad for the new home subdivision on Waze and followed to find the address. So frustrating but I found it just before 9pm, so frustrating and so much extra mileage.



Htownflex said:


> i had a route were the app had me drop off the package at an address with a vacant lot( if it was a house i would of just tossed it there). luckily i ask the nieghbor if this was the correct address and he help me see street name was off by a couple of letters and was wrong zip code ( how am i suppose to know zip codes of all these random places).
> 
> called customer and she explained her home was new and address was not even registar on google. she had to give me model home address to get her location.
> 
> i marked delievered at vacant lot and then drove 20 min across town to deliver package (it was closer than going back to wh)
> 
> sad part is i still got ding with customer expectation email. the app is setting me up for faliure if it sends me to house(correct house # wrong street/zip code) and tells me to drop off package.


If I were you, I would call or (email) support and challenge. You have been doing this awhile...they can see your driving record. I probably don't call Support often enough. I received a customer expectation email the other day. So what, I bust my ass and they know it. They can see my record.


----------



## jester121

Support isn't going to do crap to help you with a nastygram email for customer expectations. Just keep delivering and it will drop off your record.

And if you pull up into a vacant lot, get on the phone to support, let them figure it out. That's what they get paid for.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Support isn't going to do crap to help you with a nastygram email for customer expectations. Just keep delivering and it will drop off your record.
> 
> And if you pull up into a vacant lot, get on the phone to support, let them figure it out. That's what they get paid for.


I had incorrect address one time. Called support, no any semblance of help. I was determined to deliver, even Google Maps didn't have address yet in their map as subdivision was new. I called customer and he described how to get to his new subdivision. I delivered pax.



jester121 said:


> Support isn't going to do crap to help you with a nastygram email for customer expectations. Just keep delivering and it will drop off your record.
> 
> And if you pull up into a vacant lot, get on the phone to support, let them figure it out. That's what they get paid for.


More often than not, their default answer is mark it Undeliverable. Then you have to schlep back to Dch.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> Coincidence. There is no correlation between the two, and you work enough blocks not to have to worry much about the nastygram, right?


This is true the only time I've been unable to see blocks is when I miss a block. That sucked I had to pickup a late night go back block just to get out of timeout


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> You must have worked out of Kent (BFI5). Tonight for the 4:30 they were implementing some new steps. Check-in w/ID at the gate (new) for this warehouse. Dave, one of the blue vest managers, was helping out with the new procedure.


It's not totally new they did check in with ID fourth quarter occasionally (Carlos) but you are right doing it at the gate is new.


----------



## Chuan

I'm not seeing any blocks available for DCH4 or the other Illinois sorting facilities.. What gives? I haven't even seen a block come up in forever.. Worried my account might be bugged as it refreshes really fast to say no offers available check back soon.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> Another question, I delivered four packages to a post office address. I tried to deliver one to a post office in downtown Tacoma a couple of months ago connected to the courthouse and Support told me I can't deliver to a post office so why did I have four of those today in Des Moines-Sea-Tac?? Why am I delivering packages to the USPS?


Odd I have delivered to a ups before (super Easy) but never a USPS


----------



## Chuan

Edit. Nevermind I see blocks now. I'm still not ready to work as I need four new tires (two dryrotted) and formed bubbles that look light they might pop so for $227 Walmart is installing four new tires on my 1996 Accord tomorrow and I can start working. Not sure if our area DCH4 (Mundelein) is crowded with people uses frep or other bots so I'll be fishing normally to see how that goes. I need my root for other apps so... I'm keeping my phone rooted since Amazon app hasn't prevented me from logging in or seeing blocks with it enabled, but I installed Root Cloak and added Amazon from seeing root just incase lol. Wish me luck tomorrow everyone, will be doing my deliveries in my two door Honda Accord if the warehouse people don't turn me away and from researching others that work in my warehouse they have said others do as well as long as I don't slow anyone down there it should be good. I'm very excited anyway, seems like a fun job when you consider everything.


----------



## flex4bmw

Flexibility said:


> Another question, I delivered four packages to a post office address. I tried to deliver one to a post office in downtown Tacoma a couple of months ago connected to the courthouse and Support told me I can't deliver to a post office so why did I have four of those today in Des Moines-Sea-Tac?? Why am I delivering packages to the USPS?


Only USPS that has private mailboxes are allowed to receive pax from non USPS carriers, it must have a street address, not just a plain PO Box.


----------



## miauber1x831

I've had that situation before where I was given a PO Box to deliver to. Gotta mark them undeliverable and take back to the warehouse.


----------



## Chuan

People wanted me to check in again. I've been delivering with root and root cloak on along with driving my two door accord with no issues. It's been no problem to fill my back seat/passenger and trunk. Thanks to everyone who helped me get prepared to work for Amazon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Chuan said:


> People wanted me to check in again. I've been delivering with root and root cloak on along with driving my two door accord with no issues. It's been no problem to fill my back seat/passenger and trunk. Thanks to everyone who helped me get prepared to work for Amazon.


 It's been confirmed now that root will not get you deactivated. The only problem a driver will have is the flex app won't run if it detects root. Since you're cloaked you won't have any problems. 
And I know this for fact as I have a second phone that is rooted but I can't get the cloaking apps to work so the flex app simply puts up a message says you can't run flex on a rooted device, unroot or switch phones.

So........no deactivation for root. And seems quite frankly they don't care.


----------



## Tabbyc

Chuan said:


> People wanted me to check in again. I've been delivering with root and root cloak on along with driving my two door accord with no issues. It's been no problem to fill my back seat/passenger and trunk. Thanks to everyone who helped me get prepared to work for Amazon.


Hi Chaun, I am new too, well a few months. Are you getting a lot of blocks with your root cloak program?


----------



## Flexibility

Shangsta said:


> Odd I have delivered to a ups before (super Easy) but never a USPS





flex4bmw said:


> Only USPS that has private mailboxes are allowed to receive pax from non USPS carriers, it must have a street address, not just a plain PO Box.





miauber1x831 said:


> I've had that situation before where I was given a PO Box to deliver to. Gotta mark them undeliverable and take back to the warehouse.


I have been pretty steamed about the whole thing so I took a couple of days off. That same evening I had a negative encounter with an employee in Kent who was both confrontational and patronizing when I had questions about a route. I usually take what I am offered and go. This particular route was spread throughout six cities and I had issues. She told me I could "take all or none". She might be new and not realize that we are independent contractors. Probably the most negative interaction I have had with an Amazon employee since I started doing this a year ago. Georgetown really shines compared to Kent, at the moment.

Anyway, back to work Thursday and I receive three "nasty grams" for the 18th. I have never had that happen and I am wondering if it is connected to the USPS deliveries. Initially, it showed I had three deliveries at that location but when I searched my car I found four for that address. If not for the horrible routing, I probably would have given it more attention. I will be more careful in the future. For everybody else, call Support if you find yourself delivering to the USPS!!

Also, during my interactions with the Amazon employee, I did cite my experience driving these routes throughout the greater Seattle-Tacoma area for the past year . Olivia's response was that she had also done these deliveries for Amazon. My question...did she do Flex before becoming employed with Amazon? Or was she required by Amazon to do some job related training for her position at Amazon? Can you all inquire at your warehouses and see if Amazon employees, probably managers, are required to deliver some routes out of their warehouses for some on the job experience?


----------



## Shangsta

Yeah sounds like you got a pieced together route. I have gotten those. Kent auburn federal way then Tacoma wait what?


----------



## Flexibility

Shangsta said:


> Yeah sounds like you got a pieced together route. I have gotten those. Kent auburn federal way then Tacoma wait what?


You think?  I know you have been doing this for some time. I had some feedback out of Georgetown tonight, less Tacoma and outlying areas...going to Kent and Northgate. 
I went to Woodinville and I was glad. It was hot in the city today. I was done with 25 in about 2.5 and headed home, mostly country estates on the east side. Only one friendly, unleashed dog...yay!


----------



## Chuan

Tabbyc said:


> Hi Chaun, I am new too, well a few months. Are you getting a lot of blocks with your root cloak program?


Hey there. In my area I haven't gotten any reserved blocks but I have a good idea when they drop blocks for next day and I can easily pickup two and sometimes 3 (three hour shifts) easy. Root cloak and root don't have any effect on how many blocks you can get, I get the same as everyone else can.


----------



## neontutors

Ok. second time they moved me from flex to prime. Should i just stay here? i guess cuz i have a real job now. Maybe this one will work better for me. Any advice is welcome. edit: last time i asked to move back to flex.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Chuan said:


> Hey there. In my area I haven't gotten any reserved blocks but I have a good idea when they drop blocks for next day and I can easily pickup two and sometimes 3 (three hour shifts) easy. Root cloak and root don't have any effect on how many blocks you can get, I get the same as everyone else can.


 Just to expand on chuan answer....root and root cloak are only the first 2 steps in running an auto grabbing program. From there you have to install the actual program to grab blocks. Chuan is probably not using such a program because number 1, new drivers get more blocks to get them "training", plus his location has more blocks released hence he probably doesn't need to do the auto grab program......yet!



neontutors said:


> Ok. second time they moved me from flex to prime. Should i just stay here? i guess cuz i have a real job now. Maybe this one will work better for me. Any advice is welcome. edit: last time i asked to move back to flex.


Have you tried any prime blocks yet? If not I would do that first see if it works, if not then request the move back. Nothing to lose giving it a try.


----------



## Shangsta

neontutors said:


> Ok. second time they moved me from flex to prime. Should i just stay here? i guess cuz i have a real job now. Maybe this one will work better for me. Any advice is welcome. edit: last time i asked to move back to flex.


If you work less I would maybe do flex logistics since it's usually easier to get work.

The fact you have a real job is all that matters. Flex when you want to and don't depend on this gig


----------



## Chuan

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just to expand on chuan answer....root and root cloak are only the first 2 steps in running an auto grabbing program. From there you have to install the actual program to grab blocks. Chuan is probably not using such a program because number 1, new drivers get more blocks to get them "training", plus his location has more blocks released hence he probably doesn't need to do the auto grab program......yet!
> 
> Have you tried any prime blocks yet? If not I would do that first see if it works, if not then request the move back. Nothing to lose giving it a try.


correct but Idk if they're giving me anymore blocks than everyone else. I've still yet to get one reserved block but I know when DCH4 drops their blocks for next morning and afternoon so I usually pick up two 3 1/2hr shifts.


----------



## jester121

Mundelein volume of blocks seemed way down last week, or else they just onboarded a whole bunch of new drivers. Maybe the post-Prime-Day slump?


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> Mundelein volume of blocks seemed way down last week, or else they just onboarded a whole bunch of new drivers. Maybe the post-Prime-Day slump?


really? I average at least two 3 hour blocks a day sometimes an extra two hour block, how much were you working prior to how many there are now?


----------



## Placebo17

I order something from ebay and the package I received was from my warehouse. Is flex program expanding to ebay shipments also?


----------



## jester121

Chuan said:


> really? I average at least two 3 hour blocks a day sometimes an extra two hour block, how much were you working prior to how many there are now?


I only to a few blocks a week, mostly weekends. I'm not saying it's difficult to get blocks here, but they're not as plentiful. Before you got here on an average weekday there would be 3 or 4 available blocks for DCH4 nearly any time of day, and they'd roll over through the afternoon. Past week or so, it's been 1 or none most times when I check the app lately.


----------



## Cenobs007

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Via FlexDriver
> 
> *TIPS AND TRICKS TO BECOME SUCCESSFUL DELIVERY PARTNERS*


Hi everyone, thanks for this forum. Please I've been trying to sign up for Amazon flex but to no avail. I live in Dallas Texas. When I try to sign up, the system seems not to have Dallas available for about 1 year now. Each time I called them they keep telling me they'll let me know when Dallas become available. Since 1 year still not available.

Please guys how do I go about this???

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## x4me2

Placebo17 said:


> I order something from ebay and the package I received was from my warehouse. Is flex program expanding to ebay shipments also?


The seller most likely used their own Amazon account to purchase the product you bought from him. It's pretty much the practice of Drop Shipping. Sellers will advertise something as their own but will purchase the product from another site. Lots of sellers do it....most of the stuff that is coming from China is done by drop shipping.


----------



## Placebo17

x4me2 said:


> The seller most likely used their own Amazon account to purchase the product you bought from him. It's pretty much the practice of Drop Shipping. Sellers will advertise something as their own but will purchase the product from another site. Lots of sellers do it....most of the stuff that is coming from China is done by drop shipping.


Hmmm... interesting. How do I learn about this? This could generate extra income for some of us.

Actually never mind, I just read 5 reasons why you shouldn't use dropping if you're a seller on ebay.


----------



## jester121

Chuan said:


> People wanted me to check in again. I've been delivering with root and root cloak on along with driving my two door accord with no issues. It's been no problem to fill my back seat/passenger and trunk. Thanks to everyone who helped me get prepared to work for Amazon.


Saw you at DCH4 today, you seemed to be doing fine with the 2-door, good for you. I got a good laugh from the idiot with the gray 2 door convertible Mustang -- he had it stuffed full and was standing there trying to figure out how to get 2 or 3 more large boxes in there somewhere.

Shitty blocks today, my string of apartment-free suburbs was broken with a carload of 54 to the ghetto apartments of Schaumburg. 17 of them went back to the warehouse marked No Access, sorry to whoever picked up one of the $25 evening blocks to try again -- you earned it.


----------



## Chuan

jester121 said:


> Saw you at DCH4 today, you seemed to be doing fine with the 2-door, good for you. I got a good laugh from the idiot with the gray 2 door convertible Mustang -- he had it stuffed full and was standing there trying to figure out how to get 2 or 3 more large boxes in there somewhere.
> 
> Shitty blocks today, my string of apartment-free suburbs was broken with a carload of 54 to the ghetto apartments of Schaumburg. 17 of them went back to the warehouse marked No Access, sorry to whoever picked up one of the $25 evening blocks to try again -- you earned it.


hahaha. The guy in the mustang is priceless man, and that's awesome what do you drive so i can say hi next weekend since I've been doing this everyday, and yeah I've been managing storing the boxes in my Honda pretty well actually I got it down to a science.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie

neontutors said:


> Ok. second time they moved me from flex to prime. Should i just stay here? i guess cuz i have a real job now. Maybe this one will work better for me. Any advice is welcome. edit: last time i asked to move back to flex.


Its been a while since the last time I logged on but how are you able to move to Prime? I've been emailing requests to switch since May when SAT5 claims they'll no longer accept two doors. I keep getting the same generic message that they're not seeking additional partners, yet you and others have been able to switch. Very frustrating especially since I enjoyed only having to do it once or twice a week.


----------



## Cynergie

jester121 said:


> Basic economics 101 -- pay attention:
> 
> There are enough drivers in Vegas who are willing to go sweat their asses off in the heat, so all the delivery blocks get covered at base pay. The packages get delivered.
> 
> There are not enough drivers in Chicago to splash around in torrential downpours to get all the packages delivered at $18/hr, so Amazon has to raise rates to entice someone to &%[email protected]!* around with plastic bags and ruin their phones and car interiors. The packages get delivered.
> 
> I realize this offends the sensibilities of people (and folks) who believe that "fair" means the same as "equal", but this is not how the world works.


haha. Like that 4hr $100 block from 2pm to 6pm that I was stupid enough to do in San Jose CA this past week. Was just sitting there for nearly 1.5 hr real time in my offers screen. Then I finally lost control and snagged it from pure morbid curiosity.

And discovered the following equation is true:

Rush hour + Prime Deliveries + freeway gridlock traffic = HELL.



SkinnieMinnie said:


> Its been a while since the last time I logged on but how are you able to move to Prime? I've been emailing requests to switch since May when SAT5 claims they'll no longer accept two doors. I keep getting the same generic message that they're not seeking additional partners, yet you and others have been able to switch. Very frustrating especially since I enjoyed only having to do it once or twice a week.


I think Prime requires you to have 4 doors as well. By Prime you mean packages not Fresh/perishable goods right? I've yet to see a 2 door vehicle in any of the SF Bay WH. I'm sure this requirement is listed somewhere on the Prime section of the Amazon site.


----------



## Namdaman

any review, experience on Irvine DLA9 evening block from 5-8 guys? im thinking getting that block after work in the future


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

So today i pulled up to an apartment behind fedex. We walked into the office together. They took his packages and told me i had to deliver them individually to each apartment. This complex had 26 buildings, 4 stories each and 3 "door ways" in each building that led to 16 clusters of apts. And its 103 temp

I dont understand why do they take fedex, ups, and usps packages but make us delivery individually. THEY get paid hourly. We dont.

Out of the 12 or so packages only 1 person was home


----------



## jester121

Drop 'em on the counter and walk out. Once in your car, mark them as "secured mailroom" or whatever -- what are the office people going to do, throw them out the door after you? hehe....

In seriousness, that's really sucky.


----------



## Cynergie

crimson.snwbnny said:


> So today i pulled up to an apartment behind fedex. We walked into the office together. They took his packages and told me i had to deliver them individually to each apartment. This complex had 26 buildings, 4 stories each and 3 "door ways" in each building that led to 16 clusters of apts. And its 103 temp
> 
> I dont understand why do they take fedex, ups, and usps packages but make us delivery individually. THEY get paid hourly. We dont.
> 
> Out of the 12 or so packages only 1 person was home


The only rationale I could think of for this is Fed Ex/UPS/DHL and even USPS are considered by the public to be "professional" delivery couriers. They have dedicated routes, and typically the same driver personnel assigned to the route. So the customer is familiar with them.

You are an independent courier. And are moonlighting a gig on an unpredictable basis each week. And if you consistently deliver packages, you rarely get the same route twice. Therefore you are considered a stranger by residential customers and managers you have to interact with on the route.not.

In all fairness, it's also a security risk issue. Fed Ex/UPS/DHL and USPS couriers are EMPLOYEES i.e they receive benefits and on a dedicated payroll. This means they're 100% accountable to their employers and must do as their respective employer dictates. You as an IC however, are NOT an employee. You can quit whenever you feel like it. Or be rude to customers. And only suffer repercussions from a passive aggressive bot message. All other professional couriers get fired.

Amazon drivers are probably more likely to perform professional misconduct like stealing packages (see that video someone posted on here) than a Fed Ex/UPS driver. And will probably get away with it assuming Amazon gets off its lazy rear end to investigate footage like that and/or deactivate the driver.


----------



## Movaldriver

Yesterday our local fulfillment center had a bomb threat. It was decided it wasn't credible but geez! They were unloading late at Riverside logistics. Scary


----------



## jester121

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday our local fulfillment center had a bomb threat. It was decided it wasn't credible but geez! They were unloading late at Riverside logistics. Scary


Yeah, but did you get paid?


----------



## Movaldriver

Lol yep we got our routes. But they were putting them together while we were loading


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Anyone work DLA4 today or recently? Today the Flex cars were lined up outside of the warehouse instead of in the parking lot like usual (well, last time I worked was last Thursday the 11th). The warehouse person checked in with a lady I didn't recognize, and I didn't see any of the usual crew. I wonder if something happened to them and they got replaced or something?  Just found it odd that things were not as they usually seemed.


----------



## oicu812

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday our local fulfillment center had a bomb threat. It was decided it wasn't credible but geez! They were unloading late at Riverside logistics. Scary


Don't you worked out of a delivery station and not a fulfillment center? ONTs are the fulfillment centers.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Cynergie said:


> In all fairness, it's also a security risk issue. Fed Ex/UPS/DHL and USPS couriers are EMPLOYEES i.e they receive benefits and on a dedicated payroll. This means they're 100% accountable to their employers and must do as their respective employer dictates. You as an IC however, are NOT an employee. You can quit whenever you feel like it. Or be rude to customers. And only suffer repercussions from a passive aggressive bot message. All other professional couriers get fired.


if these complexes so worried about security why give me the access code to the gate in order to make the deliveries lol.


----------



## gerry858

I have to tell you they cracked down on me for using a 2 door vehicle in Carlsbad, CA. I have been delivering for about 4 months now, so it sucks. Not sure if other stations are going to ban me as well. I'm not sure why because I remove my front seat and am able to fit more than guys driving SUVs and other four door cars. Doesn't make any sense imo. I think it's because Caucasians work at the Carlsbad location and they treat minorities differently. What's funny is that I picked up and delivered at that location a couple of times already, they didn't say anything. I've fit 65 packages easy in my car as I developed a really good system. Both the greeter and the supervisor happened to be white that day though. Just be aware the Carlsbad location might be a bit on the racist side.


----------



## Movaldriver

oicu812 said:


> Don't you worked out of a delivery station and not a fulfillment center? ONTs are the fulfillment centers.


That's where our deliveries come from so if they run late so do we


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

gerry858 said:


> I have to tell you they cracked down on me for using a 2 door vehicle in Carlsbad, CA. I have been delivering for about 4 months now, so it sucks. Not sure if other stations are going to ban me as well. I'm not sure why because I remove my front seat and am able to fit more than guys driving SUVs and other four door cars. Doesn't make any sense imo. I think it's because Caucasians work at the Carlsbad location and they treat minorities differently. What's funny is that I picked up and delivered at that location a couple of times already, they didn't say anything. I've fit 65 packages easy in my car as I developed a really good system. Both the greeter and the supervisor happened to be white that day though. Just be aware the Carlsbad location might be a bit on the racist side.


















Now following policy is considered racist.
Tell me this when you applied did you click yes or no to this question above? Because if you clicked yes and you dont have a 4 door car. Doesnt that make you a liar? That doesnt make THEM racist yea maybe a dude was a prick about it. Shit maybe HE was. But dont post here stating that a whole warehouse is fullnof racist.


----------



## UberPasco

crimson.snwbnny said:


> View attachment 148804
> View attachment 148805
> 
> Now following policy is considered racist.
> Tell me this when you applied did you click yes or no to this question above? Because if you clicked yes and you dont have a 4 door car. Doesnt that make you a liar? That doesnt make THEM racist yea maybe a dude was a prick about it. Shit maybe HE was. But dont post here stating that a whole warehouse is fullnof racist.


LOLOLOL!


----------



## flex4bmw

crimson.snwbnny said:


> So today i pulled up to an apartment behind fedex. We walked into the office together. They took his packages and told me i had to deliver them individually to each apartment. This complex had 26 buildings, 4 stories each and 3 "door ways" in each building that led to 16 clusters of apts. And its 103 temp
> 
> I dont understand why do they take fedex, ups, and usps packages but make us delivery individually. THEY get paid hourly. We dont.
> 
> Out of the 12 or so packages only 1 person was home


universal rule is you have to attempt every delivery first(unless the Cx has notes that you can take it to the office), but walking-in w/ 10+packages ofc the office people won't be happy about it, as for regular couriers some may have special agreement with the offices & they usually attempt their deliveries as well not like most flex drivers that just wanna drop stuffs w/o even attempting or lie about it. this is one of the reason some offices started refusing packages from flex eventho they used to accept them.



gerry858 said:


> I have to tell you they cracked down on me for using a 2 door vehicle in Carlsbad, CA. I have been delivering for about 4 months now, so it sucks. Not sure if other stations are going to ban me as well. I'm not sure why because I remove my front seat and am able to fit more than guys driving SUVs and other four door cars. Doesn't make any sense imo. I think it's because Caucasians work at the Carlsbad location and they treat minorities differently. What's funny is that I picked up and delivered at that location a couple of times already, they didn't say anything. I've fit 65 packages easy in my car as I developed a really good system. Both the greeter and the supervisor happened to be white that day though. Just be aware the Carlsbad location might be a bit on the racist side.


you're just lucky no one implemented the rule on you back then but now they did & it isn't a racist thing, it could be other drivers complained about you.


----------



## oicu812

Movaldriver said:


> That's where our deliveries come from so if they run late so do we


Your warehouse isn't special. DLA3 was really late today. Probably by an hour.


----------



## gerry858

crimson.snwbnny said:


> View attachment 148804
> View attachment 148805
> 
> Now following policy is considered racist.
> Tell me this when you applied did you click yes or no to this question above? Because if you clicked yes and you dont have a 4 door car. Doesnt that make you a liar? That doesnt make THEM racist yea maybe a dude was a prick about it. Shit maybe HE was. But dont post here stating that a whole warehouse is fullnof racist.


It's a hatchback, so technically a 3 door car.

Not saying they were all racists, just the two white guys I interacted with. Look I'm not going to point out Carlsbad is 71% Caucasian and that whites stick to each other. Trust me, when you serve in the infantry under a bunch of ******** in command, you will understand what I mean. Yes I have a bias, but I understand how blacks feel after those experiences. If you are white you would not get it.

But it was more so the greeter that was prejudice or racist. Racists need to be wiped off the planet earth as far as I'm concerned. Trump is making these guys bold. I mean this guy was literally close to physically impeding me from picking up my packages. Once he understood I wasn't taking his crap he goes running to daddy. The guy went overboard and reported me to Amazon support as well. Got an email from Amazon stating I was using a 2 door car. Technically it's a 3 door car(hatchback).

Any way, all this for a guy that cleans his pick up rack ever since he signed up while guys driving four doors leave packages on the rack. Give me a break. Never left one package on the rack. It's ridiculous. I spend a couple of grand or so on Amazon a year too. Now after this, I'm not sure I should work at such a high standard, and just be like the other guys, complaining and leaving packages on the rack.

Hiding behind policy to enforce a guy's bigotry is the kind of sneak racism that goes on in this society. Lots of racists behind closed doors.


----------



## jester121

gerry858 said:


> Look I'm not going to point out Carlsbad is 71% Caucasian and that whites stick to each other.


You aren't?

Are you sure?



gerry858 said:


> Hiding behind policy


Yeah, those pesky rules and laws really suck. We should all go protest and break other people's shit to show how angry we are.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

jester121 said:


> You aren't?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Yeah, those pesky rules and laws really suck. We should all go protest and break other people's shit to show how angry we are.


HAHAHAAHAHA
LORD... whites stick together?.. some ignorant a** s** right there. he says that as if thats not something all races do. and has nothing to do with color is has to do with culture. Im latina, I dont segregate myself to just latinos but i do tend to lean towards them. Has NOTHING to do with color. has to do with culture, we speak the same language, listen to the same type of music, eat similar foods. Its like when i go get a manicure, half the time i'm sitting there awkwardly because i have no idea what my manicurist is saying to her coworkers. doesn't mean i dont like them. im just not on the same wave length as them.

welp this forum supposed to be about flex talk.


----------



## Shangsta

gerry858 said:


> I have to tell you they cracked down on me for using a 2 door vehicle in Carlsbad, CA. I have been delivering for about 4 months now, so it sucks. Not sure if other stations are going to ban me as well. I'm not sure why because I remove my front seat and am able to fit more than guys driving SUVs and other four door cars. Doesn't make any sense imo. I think it's because Caucasians work at the Carlsbad location and they treat minorities differently. What's funny is that I picked up and delivered at that location a couple of times already, they didn't say anything. I've fit 65 packages easy in my car as I developed a really good system. Both the greeter and the supervisor happened to be white that day though. Just be aware the Carlsbad location might be a bit on the racist side.


Stop blaming others and own up to the fact you drove a two door when you are specifically told not to. You are lucky you haven't been deactivated like some other drivers.


----------



## Prius13

Shangsta said:


> One thing missing from this section is that while you are sorting your packages you should always look for missorts. If your packages go BA1000, 1005, 1010, 1015 and suddenly jumps to 1060 that 1060 is probably a missort and could add 15 minutes to your shift. I have seen "sucker" drivers take packages in cities half an hour from one another, dont mindlessly scan. Work smarter, not harder.


I caught a package with a school address for an after 6pm block. I returned the box before leaving the warehouse saying that the package will be undeliverable since it was after hours. They took it back. #winning



Shangsta said:


> Stop blaming others and own up to the fact you drove a two door when you are specifically told not to. You are lucky you haven't been deactivated like some other drivers.


I have seen Mustangs at the Lisle Dch. Don't think that's an issue.


----------



## jester121

Prius13 said:


> I have seen Mustangs at the Lisle Dch. Don't think that's an issue.


It's not an issue until it becomes an issue. You've been doing this long enough to know the only thing that stays the same is that nothing stays the same for long -- they change procedures every week, and staff turnover is high too. It's probably only a matter of time until an edict comes down and all the coupes are history.


----------



## Prius13

The one thing I would like for them to change is the navigation. For crying out loud, how hard is it to have an API and pay the license to Google Maps. Smh.


----------



## Cynergie

crimson.snwbnny said:


> So today i pulled up to an apartment behind fedex. We walked into the office together. They took his packages and told me i had to deliver them individually to each apartment. This complex had 26 buildings, 4 stories each and 3 "door ways" in each building that led to 16 clusters of apts. And its 103 temp
> 
> I dont understand why do they take fedex, ups, and usps packages but make us delivery individually. THEY get paid hourly. We dont.
> 
> Out of the 12 or so packages only 1 person was home


Careful. This incident could be construed as preferential treatment and therefore racist......



Prius13 said:


> The one thing I would like for them to change is the navigation. For crying out loud, how hard is it to have an API and pay the license to Google Maps. Smh.


I particularly love it when your route is 20+ min drive to the Himalayas. And receive that sinking epiphany you're stuck in the middle of nowhere. Because the local denizens are apparently tech hating Luddites who loathe wireless and all communications IT.  So zero network coverage exists for some 90% of the entire route.

Thank God I didn't throw out my pre 1990 gas station maps for the Bay area......



Shangsta said:


> Stop blaming others and own up to the fact you drove a two door when you are specifically told not to. You are lucky you haven't been deactivated like some other drivers.


So much for my fantasy of flex delivery with a Mazda Miata. This means some WH are prejudicial to smart cars as well. Despite the space constrain, these vehicles are ironically the most environmentally friendly and fuel efficient.


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> So much for my fantasy of flex delivery with a Mazda Miata. This means some WH are prejudicial to smart cars as well. Despite the space constrain, these vehicles are ironically the most environmentally friendly and fuel efficient.


What's ironic about it? They're unhappy little shitboxes, driven by meddlesome busybodies or sad cases who've just given up on life.

And they have 2 doors and absolutely no cargo space inside, which is why they're no bueno for Flex.


----------



## Cynergie

Yeah. I guess Amazon had to draw the line somewhere. Small 4 door economy cars like Chevy Volt are one thing. But Smart cars (despite the superior fuel economy & HOV lane privileges in rush hour) would've changed the nature of the game too radically. Especially given the 2.5 medium to 1 large/over sized box they can take on average. 



Prius13 said:


> The one thing I would like for them to change is the navigation. For crying out loud, how hard is it to have an API and pay the license to Google Maps. Smh.


Yes.


----------



## tone17

I wish Amazon would follow their own rules. If Las Vegas would follow rules, I might be able to get more blocks. I see trucks all the time with uncovered beds picking up. How do these people deliver to apartments and businesses with out people stealing packages?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Cynergie said:


> Careful. This incident could be construed as preferential treatment and therefore racist......


hahaha didnt even cross my mind 


would be nice if we can move the deliveries around like slide them up or down in a certain order, within the app.


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> Especially given the 2.5 medium to 1 large/over sized box they can take on average.


Don't forget the 10-12 padded envelopes that would fit behind the passenger seat. Maybe, if they're thin ones.



crimson.snwbnny said:


> would be nice if we can move the deliveries around like slide them up or down in a certain order, within the app.


I've been requesting that feature in every survey for almost a year, plus countless times through the app. Or, a "recalculate route" button that actually does something to optimize things after you've started out.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Don't forget the 10-12 padded envelopes that would fit behind the passenger seat. Maybe, if they're thin ones.
> 
> I've been requesting that feature in every survey for almost a year, plus countless times through the app. Or, a "recalculate route" button that actually does something to optimize things after you've started out.


Nav on app doesn't even know if road is closed due to construction. Nor does it optimize for traffic flow and condition. If Nav wants me to hop on Tollway, Amazon should reimburse us. I have hopped on Illinois Tollway just so I can finish my block in time per schedule or find house addresses before it gets dark.



jester121 said:


> What's ironic about it? They're unhappy little shitboxes, driven by meddlesome busybodies or sad cases who've just given up on life.
> 
> And they have 2 doors and absolutely no cargo space inside, which is why they're no bueno for Flex.


I love the Miatas. My mid life dream car.


----------



## jester121

Not the Miata, I meant the "smart" car. Which is dumb.


----------



## Cynergie

Hahaha. Wot Prius13 commented on app 100% desync with current commute events in the real world. I've been saying Lucille is bat sh*te Machiavellian crazy for the longest while now. I've lost count of the number of times she's tried to make me do a left turn in the construction purgatory that is Van Ness in SF. Into opposing traffic. At the height of rush hour. Lmao

Avoid relying on Lucille for primary nav. Repeat. AVOID trusting Lucille's indicated route if you value your existence. Her AI is dumber than a knuckle head pup. Lucille will get you killed.

You have been warned.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

jester121 said:


> I've been requesting that feature in every survey for almost a year, plus countless times through the app. Or, a "recalculate route" button that actually does something to optimize things after you've started out.


YES! because had a route almost half way between home and warehouse (closer to home then WH) and it had me starting on the deliveries closest to my addy and ending towards warehouse. i didnt want to back track so i had to manually chose the ones in backwards order.


----------



## Cynergie

you mean like Google Map's auto recalculate feature which gives you the 2nd longest well travelled route? lmao

All of this backtracking and wasting gas while on delivery can be avoided. NEVER take the app as gospel---blindly following its lead to the next stop. Use it as a rough guide on where you need to go next.

IMO your sanity for the route all begins in the WH. Based on the order the sequences show up on the route sheet, I individually scan ALL of my pkgs (NOT the bags which I've typically found to have miscounts, wrong # pkgs etc). I scan them from each bag to verify whether the actual count matches the one on the route paper (which is usually wrong since Amazon drones at my WH can't sort or count). 

I invest an extra an extra 5-10 mins to sort/organize and load my vehicle in the reverse order in which the pkgs appear in the itinerary. Since I always do this BEFORE leaving the WH, I rarely need to worry about optimizing my route while on delivery. Because I already know that the pkg with addy X at the end of the itinerary has been sorted/loaded with the pkgs I'm currently delivering on the current street. So no need to back track etc. Or needing to call CS who have no fapping clue how to resolve any of my issues, due to their convenient off site location somewhere on one of Saturn's rings. 

I check the itinerary and delivery route map (and using these to organize/load my vehicle) while at WH which always saves time while on route. It helps identify trends in a sequence e.g. if noticing that more than 60%+ pkgs in a sequence are being delivered to the same street. I always check the map view to make a note of where these same street addy are spatially located (usually in close proximity of each other). Then organize all of them in ascending order, and keep an eye out for any other pkgs from different sequences that are on that street. Pull those pkgs and include them with the ones for that street. Then when on route, ignore any detour addy stops and deliver the entire street. Then follow the itinerary and do the remaining stops.

crimson.snwbnny :
Would be nice if such a feature existed. But it seems that every time they upgrade the app's features, the functionality becomes more illogical and time efficient. If you manually override the next stop in the route to deliver to an addy that's is later in the itinerary, the last update now automatically moves you to the next addy following it. Instead of returning you where you originally left off in the itinerary? 

Then again, we're dealing with bare bones Amazon, the brash cousin of LyfUber.


----------



## jester121

I take it you're at a loading dock warehouse? Because at a drive through warehouse where people are waiting for the idiot blocking the door to move before we can all get on the road, I guarantee you'd be beaten to death with an orange cone. 

SUV with fold flat seats makes all this moot. Each route code goes in one section of the car. If it's all one route for the block, I chunk them together loosely by the house number. Envelopes get stacked in the front seat, then I sort them numerically once I'm on the road waiting at stoplights. As I finish a route code, grab the next one and slide it to the back.

But I do agree that monitoring the map throughout the block is a good idea -- especially now that there are number labels on the location markers!


----------



## enigmaquip

I'm usually glancing over the map while heading to my first stop at ways on how better to optimize it. I watch for times when it's better to go up and down streets out of zone order like Cynergie said. I'm usually checking the map again every few stops. I can glance at the map and pick the next stop on my walk back to the car from the house. I would say at least 80% of my routes I stray from the amzn built route at least once.


----------



## poopyhead

Prius13 said:


> I caught a package with a school address for an after 6pm block. I returned the box before leaving the warehouse saying that the package will be undeliverable since it was after hours. They took it back. #winning
> 
> I have seen Mustangs at the Lisle Dch. Don't think that's an issue.


I tried to leave a package at the station that I knew the place was closed. The worker knew it too and said they want us to attempt delivery anyway, knowing it is going to be a failure. It looks good for them if an attempt is made. Preferable to no attempt even if same end result.



Prius13 said:


> The one thing I would like for them to change is the navigation. For crying out loud, how hard is it to have an API and pay the license to Google Maps. Smh.


I can't believe how terrible their navigation system is.



enigmaquip said:


> I'm usually glancing over the map while heading to my first stop at ways on how better to optimize it. I watch for times when it's better to go up and down streets out of zone order like Cynergie said. I'm usually checking the map again every few stops. I can glance at the map and pick the next stop on my walk back to the car from the house. I would say at least 80% of my routes I stray from the amzn built route at least once.


It's good to check the map often. Many times houses next to each other or even the same house will have multiple packages, but will be listed far apart in order. For example a couple of weeks ago, I had a really big route with lots of stops. On stop # 19, Im trying to scan a package and it wouldn't work. Checked the name and address. It is correct. Looked closer at the map and it shows stops #19 and #47 at the same address. I found the correct package and delivered both. Stop #48 was across the street. Good thing I looked. In a way I kind of like these mistakes when I catch them because I cut time off the itinerary they calculated based on these stupid routes.


----------



## enigmaquip

poopyhead said:


> On stop # 19, Im trying to scan a package and it wouldn't work. Checked the name and address. It is correct. Looked closer at the map and it shows stops #19 and #47 at the same address. I found the correct package and delivered both. Stop #48 was across the street. Good thing I looked. In a way I kind of like these mistakes when I catch them because I cut time off the itinerary they calculated based on these stupid routes.


A lot of times if it's at the end of the itinerary it means it wasn't actually built into the route originally, hence why it's at the end.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

jester121 said:


> I take it you're at a loading dock warehouse? Because at a drive through warehouse where people are waiting for the idiot blocking the door to move before we can all get on the road, I guarantee you'd be beaten to death with an orange cone.


Even in the loading dock got people in front waiting to back up. i know i get annoyed if i drive into a dock 15min early and still waiting 15min after.



> SUV with fold flat seats makes all this moot. Each route code goes in one section of the car. If it's all one route for the block, I chunk them together loosely by the house number. Envelopes get stacked in the front seat, then I sort them numerically once I'm on the road waiting at stoplights. As I finish a route code, grab the next one and slide it to the back.


I do the same with packages. Our WH attendants hand us the last deliveries to load into cars first. i like to put those in the back seat, because i get tired of popping my hatching 30+ times and hoping up to pull it closed. The envelopes go in the front seat in some ikea trays i had left over from my kids toy shelves. when i see people just tossing bags and boxes all willie nillie into cars. im like BET takes them for ever to finish routes.


----------



## Cynergie

enigmaquip said:


> A lot of times if it's at the end of the itinerary it means it wasn't actually built into the route originally, hence why it's at the end.


which is precisely why you should LIFO load your vehicle i.e. in the reverse order packages show up in your itentary. From last package in the last sequence to the first package in the first sequence. That way, you'll always catch those miscellaneous out of sync addys.



crimson.snwbnny said:


> Even in the loading dock got people in front waiting to back up. i know i get annoyed if i drive into a dock 15min early and still waiting 15min after.
> 
> I do the same with packages. Our WH attendants hand us the last deliveries to load into cars first. i like to put those in the back seat, because i get tired of popping my hatching 30+ times and hoping up to pull it closed. The envelopes go in the front seat in some ikea trays i had left over from my kids toy shelves. when i see people just tossing bags and boxes all willie nillie into cars. im like BET takes them for ever to finish routes.


I'm also willing to bet these are the ones who 
1. complain to the press about Amazon's unfair labor practices because they're being 
2. overworked beyond their contracted 3-4 hr block limit, and so are
3. completely being under compensated for their work effort. lmao


----------



## MaddMaxx

Htownflex said:


> i had a route were the app had me drop off the package at an address with a vacant lot( if it was a house i would of just tossed it there). luckily i ask the nieghbor if this was the correct address and he help me see street name was off by a couple of letters and was wrong zip code ( how am i suppose to know zip codes of all these random places).
> 
> called customer and she explained her home was new and address was not even registar on google. she had to give me model home address to get her location.
> 
> i marked delievered at vacant lot and then drove 20 min across town to deliver package (it was closer than going back to wh)
> 
> sad part is i still got ding with customer expectation email. the app is setting me up for faliure if it sends me to house(correct house # wrong street/zip code) and tells me to drop off package.


You were probably scammed!! Did you deliver to the model home? To the customer who was waiting for you outside? Or to a house with the correct address and similar street name in the development?


----------



## Wyreless

OK, I will probably get some chastising but such is life. I am brand new to AMAZON FLEX. I have had 3 blocks to date. The first block the computer was totally messed up on my acct and could not process me. They sent me on my way and (I was paid my $54 for 3 hr block. Not bad and professional). I will say that I had an issue with being told to pull off the line and let a driver behind me exit and then here comes another Blue Vest ripping me apart with "DON"T YOU EVER MOVE YOUR VEHICLE UNLESS I TELL YOU!" I was like "WHOA, who the **** do you think you are talking to?" in my head. Finall, the guy who told me to move came over and told him he had done so. The mouthy guy then gave a half ass apology. Was not a cool first exposure to AMAZON.

OK, my next Block I get is 3 hrs. I get half way through it and the app just totally goes flakey. Constantly saying "Cant Connect to Internet", wont proceeed to next delivery, and asking for me to go back and re-deliver, asking for a scan again to totally say "this has been scanned already"". I would have to move the vehicle to get the app to kick back in (NOTE my next Block still had these issues and I had gotten a brand new iPhone SE activated that I had bought previously, big improvement over the iPHONE 5 I had used day before so I know its APP and their System to at least some degree)

Now here is the part that you'll love, I decided that being my first Block being delivered, I would get the whole block delivered. This involved manually using a GPS and delivering and then every 4 packages or so calling them in and having them cleared.
Total Time delivering was 6 Hrs.
Should I have just gone back to the warehouse? Maybe, but I wanted to look like I gave a shit and had some work ethic, and I do. So I contacted SUPPORT many times and asked them to note the problem. I told them I had contracted to deliver the Block and that's what I would do.

Do we really get dinged for this situation being that late? Do you get kind of Blacklisted? Do they take into acct the problem? How bad is this app? Am I not alone?. What would you experienced drivers have done in that case?
BTW I have no "assigned blocks" like I got last week and since my second delivery 1.5 hrs (i had to spend 1/2 hour on one delivery while Amazon tried to figure out a delivery issue. Then the Itinerary had me doing the back and forth saga, finally I have learned that I can deliver on the itinerary manually and not just go 1 after another. So block #2 I was 1.5 hrs late.

This app really sucks. They admit it. Support yesterday tried to show me how to clear DATA and CACHE from the AMAZON App itself after I had told her that there was not an option. After I explained that you clear the cache and history within SAFARI, I got the "Oh I'm new". That led me to find out these are contractors working out of their homes.

Thanks to all the contributors to this thread. It's been alot of help. And thanks for your professional comments in advance.

Amazon Flex like a good program. Minus the frustration, I think it beats UBER based on the Boxes and Envelopes not once pissed me off. (OK a few of the boxes could stand to lose a few pounds but then so do I! )


----------



## Prius13

First time fenced in yard on 253 Stanley Avenue Waukegan. At least the German Shepherd was on other side of fence. Threw box over, photo of bush since I had to throw box over. Don't order Amazon if we have no way of delivering your pax at Door.


----------



## poopyhead

Cynergie said:


> which is precisely why you should LIFO load your vehicle i.e. in the reverse order packages show up in your itentary. From last package in the last sequence to the first package in the first sequence. That way, you'll always catch those miscellaneous out of sync addys.
> 
> I'm also willing to bet these are the ones who
> 1. complain to the press about Amazon's unfair labor practices because they're being
> 2. overworked beyond their contracted 3-4 hr block limit, and so are
> 3. completely being under compensated for their work effort. lmao


Its hard to LIFO in a sedan with a regular trunk when you have 50-80 packages. The largest packages have to go in the backseats first. Then its just tetris.


----------



## Cynergie

LIFO isn't that difficult unless you've got over 3+ oversize boxes. I've got a Chevy Cruze and can easily fit 65 pkgs into my car with 2-3 oversize pkgs hogging all the trunk space. You just have to pack your car tight. Use all the back seat and organize the packages via sequence in a row. 

Sequences that are delivered last are stacked on the bottom across back seat in order they're going to be delivered via your itineary. Stack the next/2nd to last sequence in a row on top of that. Add the rest in sequence to trunk or front seat (or whereever you can easily and visually identitfy which pkgs you need to grab next in the route.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Cynergie said:


> LIFO isn't that difficult unless you've got over 3+ oversize boxes. I've got a Chevy Cruze and can easily fit 65 pkgs into my car with 2-3 oversize pkgs hogging all the trunk space. You just have to pack your car tight. Use all the back seat and organize the packages via sequence in a row.
> 
> Sequences that are delivered last are stacked on the bottom across back seat in order they're going to be delivered via your itineary. Stack the next/2nd to last sequence in a row on top of that. Add the rest in sequence to trunk or front seat (or whereever you can easily and visually identitfy which pkgs you need to grab next in the route.


Best to load car in the zones on paper in LIFO order. I tried doing it on the itinerary and it takes too much time to find each individual package. You can group together common street names. I delivered 53 packages in less than 2.5 hours recently, over 40 stops.


----------



## Cynergie

We're saying the same thing just in a different way. If you LIFO load the sequences the way they're listed on the route paper, then you'll have loaded all your pkgs in the reverse order they appear in the itenary by default. 

And yes, taking the time to organize pkgs this way before leaving the WH, has always cut my delivery time (by factor of at least 2 on average)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

San Diego Steve said:


> Best to load car in the zones on paper in LIFO order. I tried doing it on the itinerary and it takes too much time to find each individual package.


This. I usually only have to go really digging once or twice at most per route. Usually it's a pretty quick find as long as I know what zone is where in my car.


----------



## Placebo17

I asked one of the blue vests at my warehouse about blocks being more scarce and inconsistent. He didn't directly say it but he basically said we now get the leftover packages. Most of the packages are given to the white vans, other delivery services, and the 5 and 6 hour block Flex drivers.

Before there were same day deliveries in the afternoon and evening blocks but those don't go to Flex drivers any longer, after the morning blocks, it's all nasty reattempts. Bottom line, this gig could change and disappear at anytime without warning.


----------



## jester121

That situation may not last through the holidays, since they're still onboarding more drivers right now, but I'm expecting things to get really friggin scarce starting around mid January.


----------



## Prius13

Lake forest Illinois delivery, "the house number was on a rock and on a tree limb."


----------



## Prius13

Just delivered for **** Walgreen @ 120 S. Sheridan.. She ordering FROM Amazon?


----------



## soypana

Anyone from Springfield Va warehouse? How is it now there? I got a full time job so i haven't done Flex since December 2016.. I wanna give it a try again as a side job.


----------



## Cynergie

Prius13 said:


> Just delivered for **** Walgreen @ 120 S. Sheridan.. She ordering FROM Amazon?


LMFAO



Placebo17 said:


> I asked one of the blue vests at my warehouse about blocks being more scarce and inconsistent. He didn't directly say it but he basically said we now get the leftover packages. Most of the packages are given to the white vans, other delivery services, and the 5 and 6 hour block Flex drivers.
> 
> Before there were same day deliveries in the afternoon and evening blocks but those don't go to Flex drivers any longer, after the morning blocks, it's all nasty reattempts. Bottom line, this gig could change and disappear at anytime without warning.


True but once again, it's dynamic because it's all about supply and demand. Not sure where you're located, but in the SF Bay area, you can ALWAYS get 3-4 hr blocks doing Flex. Especially at the southern SF warehouses which service SF city and the San Jose area. Those WH have a legion of white van IC subcontractor drivers. Yet the demand for Prime/Flex and Fresh is still flipping INSANE at these WH. I've NEVER had any issues fishing for blocks regardless of the time of day doing Flex. And these blocks are persistent, staying in offers for over 1hr and raising in price.

Also seems Amazon is rolling an increasing number of late evening/PM blocks to Flex to service SF city and suburbs areas during weekdays. I've seen a few $66 to high as $100 for 3 hr recently. And no stopping of this on the horizon.

Demand in Bay area is ALWAYS over the top (SF city alone has some 1M local residents that grows to some 1.3 M on weekdays from transient commuters from Oakland & surrounding areas). The Bay Area is Amazon's cash cow. Young, Millennial, eco friendly population with a high degree of disposable income is what always drives the demand here. But regions like Bakersfield and Sacramento don't even register on radar compared to SF Bay area.


----------



## poopyhead

Placebo17 said:


> I asked one of the blue vests at my warehouse about blocks being more scarce and inconsistent. He didn't directly say it but he basically said we now get the leftover packages. Most of the packages are given to the white vans, other delivery services, and the 5 and 6 hour block Flex drivers.
> 
> Before there were same day deliveries in the afternoon and evening blocks but those don't go to Flex drivers any longer, after the morning blocks, it's all nasty reattempts. Bottom line, this gig could change and disappear at anytime without warning.


I've been doing later shifts lately and one of the routes had 29 packages. 13 were businesses that were closed for the day. 4 were either visible from the street or not protected from weather. I followed Amazons policies and then get an email saying my percentage completion was significantly less than other drivers. So what's worse, having more "delivered but not received" or more unsuccessful deliveries? What i should have done is either not scan them for pickup or just leave them on the cart. The evening flex deliveries are largely unsupervised. No bags, unsorted miscellaneous packages and carts all over. Could easily just take off.


----------



## Movaldriver

I had several same days in my 4 pm yesterday. The rest were apartments that probably weren't even attempted because I was able to do them. Gate codes were listed and accurate. Some drivers don't even try to do apartments and they do track that stuff so someone will probably get an email on those


----------



## Prius13

There's a talk about scaling up the white van program (contracted not Amazon employees nor Flex drivers) in Chicagoland area Dch (Logistics). Anyone hearing the same in other Dch's nationwide?


----------



## enigmaquip

They sent out an email to some denver drivers asking if they were interested in starting a biz with amazon


----------



## Prius13

enigmaquip said:


> They sent out an email to some denver drivers asking if they were interested in starting a biz with amazon
> View attachment 164230


Oh this is not good for part timers doing side hustle.


----------



## Jqwm

I actually had a video interview with them at SLU headquarters in January where they asked me questions about this. 300$ gift card for a hour of my time. Seems they going through with it. 
They increased vans here in Seattle and the companies are hiring like crazy. Haven't seen a block for 3 days. Ended up going back to using a bot and still not a single block has come.


----------



## Flexibility

enigmaquip said:


> They sent out an email to some denver drivers asking if they were interested in starting a biz with amazon
> View attachment 164230


I also received that email. It makes sense that the company is looking to achieve greater efficiency and cost controls for "last mile" delivery logistics.


----------



## Placebo17

Amazon is looking for people that are passionate about delivering packages? LOL what an effin joke!!!!

If I wanted to deliver packages full time, I'd never work for ScAmazon.

UPS would be my number one choice... It's just that I would never do this manual labor full time.



Jqwm said:


> I actually had a video interview with them at SLU headquarters in January where they asked me questions about this. 300$ gift card for a hour of my time. Seems they going through with it.
> They increased vans here in Seattle and the companies are hiring like crazy. Haven't seen a block for 3 days. Ended up going back to using a bot and still not a single block has come.


There was a guy from Seattle bragging about abundance of blocks at his warehouse few months ago. I guess things have changed.

The guy even said people at the top of Flex program reads these forums. I say bullsh!t to that though.


----------



## Flexibility

They are not fools...Amazon. They will look for solutions to this logistical issue. They are in a position to scale the delivery that delivers on their goals. I guess changes are coming.


----------



## Jqwm

Placebo17 said:


> There was a guy from Seattle bragging about abundance of blocks at his warehouse few months ago. I guess things have changed.
> 
> The guy even said people at the top of Flex program reads these forums. I say bullsh!t to that though.


I found out it's just my account not showing blocks. I'm not sure if they preventing me from seeing them instead of banning for bot use. I tried several androids and my iPhone with no luck.

There are a few van companies increasing their hirings I've noticed. I can't link yet being a new member but there are several companies hiring saying things like "Amazon increasing our route load, hiring 50 more drivers immediately."

I also noticed one of the other van companies hiring for a "Quality Control" position that's showing up for their SoDo Prime Now warehouse. I'm not sure what they are planning but with those emails getting sent out, I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually made a full transition to the white vans.


----------



## Flexibility

Jqwm said:


> I found out it's just my account not showing blocks. I'm not sure if they preventing me from seeing them instead of banning for bot use. I tried several androids and my iPhone with no luck.
> 
> There are a few van companies increasing their hirings I've noticed. I can't link yet being a new member but there are several companies hiring saying things like "Amazon increasing our route load, hiring 50 more drivers immediately."
> 
> I also noticed one of the other van companies hiring for a "Quality Control" position that's showing up for their SoDo Prime Now warehouse. I'm not sure what they are planning but with those emails getting sent out, I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually made a full transition to the white vans.


I'm surprised you are not seeing blocks, I see them consistently but for 3-3.5 hours, mostly North Seattle and Everett. I have done a few 3 hour blocks until I realized I was doing the same amount of work for less money. Something needs to change.


----------



## Jqwm

Flexibility said:


> I'm surprised you are not seeing blocks, I see them consistently but for 3-3.5 hours, mostly North Seattle and Everett. I have done a few 3 hour blocks until I realized I was doing the same amount of work for less money. Something needs to change.


Yeah, that's why I'm wondering what's going on. Yes, I did use repitouch at one point. (Probably will have haters) But never for more than few seconds to grab for next day. I stopped using altogether when email came out and on Saturday after my block I haven't had a single thing show up. Tried multiple phones and both iOS/Android while someone told me blocks are just sitting there. I always only took 4hr blocks at North and consistently did 45-55 packages with 1.5-2hr left over. My rating is almost perfect with only 1 package ever missing. Don't know why I would be blocked from seeing instead of just banning. Waiting for a response but will probably get the default "blocks are out 24hrs before and may go quick" email.


----------



## Flexibility

Jqwm said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm wondering what's going on. Yes, I did use repitouch at one point. (Probably will have haters) But never for more than few seconds to grab for next day. I stopped using altogether when email came out and on Saturday after my block I haven't had a single thing show up. Tried multiple phones and both iOS/Android while someone told me blocks are just sitting there. I always only took 4hr blocks at North and consistently did 45-55 packages with 1.5-2hr left over. My rating is almost perfect with only 1 package ever missing. Don't know why I would be blocked from seeing instead of just banning. Waiting for a response but will probably get the default "blocks are out 24hrs before and may go quick" email.


I have been doing Flex for over a year so we might be seeing different stuff. I have never used bots...never had to, really.At the moment, I am unhappy with the offerings.


----------



## Placebo17

• Deliveries: You successfully delivered *153 of the 192 *packages you picked up.

What? That's 39 packages? I only returned 6 so this should be 186 of the 192.

Then I thought maybe they think I missed a block but...

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 7 of the 7 blocks you scheduled.

Also, they saying only 192 packages for 7 blocks? That's bullsh!t. WTF is wrong with their system? Isn't it all computerized?


----------



## flex4bmw

They just opened two new WH(5 total not counting fresh & prime now), so far I saw one offer from that one new WH. Very few 4hrs blocks in the morning mostly in the afternoon. It's already fall season & it's dark at around 5p eventho it's still daylight savings time. 3.5hrs blocks are stupid, but 3hrs block is routed about 1.5hrs. Also 5hrs. blocks are at least 75 pax for large vehicles only but it can be done in less than 4hrs. It's been a year since I started flex, these are a few of the changes they made.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> That's bullsh!t. WTF is wrong with their system? Isn't it all computerized?


It's NEVER correct. Usually not even close.

I make sure to include it in my monthly rant that I post in the survey they send out, but it's never really correct.

What's sad is, I guarantee whatever shitty database is being used to generate that broken email is also somehow related to the nasty-grams and driver de-partner-fication process which is often a complete mystery. Way to go, Amazon, you tech giant!


----------



## katsaf

Anyone from dch2 or dch4 getting 5hr block offers, its been 5 days since I seen a 5hr block

Nevermind, 2 minutes after I post this a get a few 5hr block offers from dch1


----------



## flex4bmw

LIES!


----------



## Cody6666

Those emails get sent about 10 minutes after the shifts are posted. So sometimes they are gone by the time you see the email,


----------



## Prius13

Saw this sign at Lisle Dch. Apparently there is a QR code sticker on the rack shelf and scanning that code is as good as scanning every loose box that sits on the that rack shelf ie same principle when scanning a QR on a bag (scans all boxes inside the bag). Let me know if anyone in Chicagoland has experienced this. I hope to work part time at Morton Saturdays only. See you there.


----------



## Prius13

sammyquestion said:


> I wish we still had 7am blocks here! They let all the white vans come in early. They are mostly all gone by the time we show up at 830-9am. About a month ago I used to regularly pick up a block for 7am and 11am. I'd be done for the day at no later that 12:30pm with $144 and the rest of the day to do whatever. It seems like our warehouse is over-saturated with drivers hired for the holiday rush. Blocks go super fast at 10pm now. I actually missed out last week on a block grab for the first time since my first week with flex. Oh well I knew it wouldn't last forever. I wonder how its going to be after the holidays are over and all these drivers that are used to all this surplus cash and then it dries up. We'll probably go back to fighting for the scrap routes during the nano-seconds after 10:00opm


What Dch was this and how is it now?


----------



## fairies2

Can anyone tell me how I navigate the app to show me where my warehouse is, I saw it twice but I don't remember how I did it. Also how do you know if you are a regular Amazon Flex driver or a Prime Now driver? I have never seen a block since I signed up even with refreshing my app every few minutes and starting to look at 4:45am. I got an email Saturday at 6:10pm that said I had an offer but when I checked my app to accept the offer at 6:30pm it said, No offers available. Check back soon. I've emailed support but as of yet I have not heard back from them, well except to say "Reserved" offers have to be accepted before the expiration time.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> I'm surprised you are not seeing blocks, I see them consistently but for 3-3.5 hours, mostly North Seattle and Everett. I have done a few 3 hour blocks until I realized I was doing the same amount of work for less money. Something needs to change.


Are you seeing Everett blocks for prime or logistics. I moved up to sno county.

I still see a lot of blocks in Seattle but always down in Kent and usually fresh.



fairies2 said:


> Also how do you know if you are a regular Amazon Flex driver or a Prime Now driver?


A flex/logistics driver will see a set dollar amount. Prime now the dollar amount will vary bases on tips


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> I moved up to sno county.


Dang glad to hear from ya. We hoped you'd won the Powerball or something....


----------



## GaryG83

I usually deliver for a Prime Now warehouse, but recently over here in England they allowed us to deliver for more than one warehouse. I completed my first Logistics deliveries today and got confused when, after my last delivery, it asked me to return to the station. I understand the reasons for doing this with Prime Now, seeing as one hour deliveries can come in at any time, plus you generally have insulted bags they like to have back. With Logistics thought there are no bags to return, no sudden deliveries to make, and I had no parcels to return, so why would I return to the station?


----------



## enigmaquip

You shouldn't have to return to the wh for logistics, usually it doesn't tell you to unless you have packages to return


----------



## GaryG83

enigmaquip said:


> You shouldn't have to return to the wh for logistics, usually it doesn't tell you to unless you have packages to return


It was still asking me to return 40 minutes after my block had ended. I spoke to Support and they basically said it can happen and just ignore it, basically. Judging by the log on my app, someone else couldn't delivery a parcel another day, and for some reason this undeliverable had attached itself to my log. Anyway soon after the app went back to normal so it's all good.


----------



## Bygosh

A blue vest told me we had 24 hours to return packages that were undeliverable now. Is this written anywhere? I don't see it in the agreement.


----------



## Behemoth

I have a question about bringing packages back to warehouse. Friend asked me for advice. He had a block 17.30-20.30 and 20.45-22.45. At 20.15 he was about 25 min away from the WH with 10 packages left. What are consequences of bringing this back? Anyone had similar experience? Thanks.


----------



## katsaf

Behemoth said:


> I have a question about bringing packages back to warehouse. Friend asked me for advice. He had a block 17.30-20.30 and 20.45-22.45. At 20.15 he was about 25 min away from the WH with 10 packages left. What are consequences of bringing this back? Anyone had similar experience? Thanks.


I had a very similar situation, I was trying to hard to finish but I realized I would never make it back in time for my other shift, so I just went back with around 10 packages and told them the truth and they where cool with it, they told me not to worry about it. But I only did it once, and they knew I always finished my shifts. So I guess it depends if you have a bad rep of bringing back packages all the time they might take a issue with that, but once shouldn't be a problem. 
This was DCH2 MG


----------



## mke

Behemoth said:


> I have a question about bringing packages back to warehouse. Friend asked me for advice. He had a block 17.30-20.30 and 20.45-22.45. At 20.15 he was about 25 min away from the WH with 10 packages left. What are consequences of bringing this back? Anyone had similar experience? Thanks.


I've had that happen with back to back delivering in snow, called support and they said just follow the app, it said continue delivering so that's what I did and returned to the warehouse after the start of the block, they just gave me extra to fill the remaining time.

Harder to say with the time gap, i'd problay keep going until I new I had to head back to make the next start time. I've had it happen where I have 15 packages left with only enough time left to return to the warehouse only to decide to muscle through the deliveries and they all end up being quick and easy and finish just in time. Again if you have no gap between blocks there hasn't been a penalty to be at the warehouse later then normal pick up, but to be fair I haven't had it happen in like 6 months and that could of changed.


----------



## flex4bmw

Is it the season or they actually raised the minimum to $19/hr & some blocks has $.50 difference so weird...


----------



## Yalina

I have a question I just got back into the whole flex thing I did it back in 2015 when they were only prime now down here in Miami but I see now they have expanded to logistics so yesterday I took on my second block from 8:15 pm to 12:15am at the Miami Gardens DMI2 center after scanning all the packages I saw my delivery zone was in north Ft Lauderdale a good 30 to 45 minutes away right so I get to my first delivery and it’s fine I made it a couple minutes before 9pm I get to my second drop off and it’s late... I scrolled down my itinerary and now all my packages say late they were all do by 9pm. My question is will I be held accountable for this I delivered them all my last one was at 11:30pm but I don’t think they can expect to give me a 8:15pm to 12am block and give me packages due by 9pm at a location where it could have easily taken me till 9pm to get there from the pick up location should I be freaking out.


----------



## surlywynch

You should be sending an email to support. Did you call the driver support line when you saw your first package was late. I've found calling the support line to be a good CYA, they do document calls and can back you up with your email complaint.


----------



## Yalina

At the end of my shift I went ahead and emailed them everything I haven’t gotten a response yet tho idk how long it usually takes for them to respond.


----------



## Side Hustle

Yalina said:


> At the end of my shift I went ahead and emailed them everything I haven't gotten a response yet tho idk how long it usually takes for them to respond.


Amazon is like a snake that can turn its head and bite you at anytime. So who knows. Having said that, I have had packages marked late in my phone but I delivered it / them within the time of my block, and nothing ever happened. I think they look at when you picked up the packages and see you did your part. Don't waste your time calling the customer and asking if they still want the package. The customer will almost always want the package, but probably will not answer the phone anyway.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> I have a question I just got back into the whole flex thing I did it back in 2015 when they were only prime now down here in Miami but I see now they have expanded to logistics so yesterday I took on my second block from 8:15 pm to 12:15am at the Miami Gardens DMI2 center after scanning all the packages I saw my delivery zone was in north Ft Lauderdale a good 30 to 45 minutes away right so I get to my first delivery and it's fine I made it a couple minutes before 9pm I get to my second drop off and it's late... I scrolled down my itinerary and now all my packages say late they were all do by 9pm. My question is will I be held accountable for this I delivered them all my last one was at 11:30pm but I don't think they can expect to give me a 8:15pm to 12am block and give me packages due by 9pm at a location where it could have easily taken me till 9pm to get there from the pick up location should I be freaking out.


 I work out of dmi2 and I don't think you have anything to worry about. With prime now late deliveries are a problem with logistics it's not. They know all your deliveries will be late when they send out an 8pm route. They HAVE to attempt those packages again so it's not on you.

Also.......impressed that you took that late route, most drivers I know won't touch the night routes. I've never done one as they almost always release them with little time to get there.

Almost all of my routes for the last month have been to downtown ft lauderdale and even had one to Parkland/Coral springs one day. 46 miles to my first drop. Luckily it was only 8 miles from home for me! So...I love these new route territories for that reason only.


----------



## Yalina

To be honest I really don’t mind knowing Miami traffic I actually rather take that time n it seems like everyday it’s available and stays available to a while DMI2 is probably 10 to 15 minutes from my house so it kinda works out n I honestly rather drive up to broward and do drop offs there then have drop offs in Miami and have to drive back up to go home would I happen to know what’s the best time to get more hours?


----------



## Prius13

Lolz. Just saw on news Amazon driver urinating at foyer after delivering pax, was captured on Ring doorbell. Hope it wasn't a Flex driver.


----------



## rideshareMN

has anyone considered video taping the full route every time? i'm sick of people stealing packages, and then the driver somehow gets blamed, when we already send in a picture for EVERY single delivery that is not handed off in person...has anyone considered video for their routes so that it's never in doubt where and when the package was delivered? what is the solution? do we need to take back every single package to the warehouse if someone is not at home to personally take delivery of the package? some of these routes are simply in bad neighborhoods, where the stolen rate must be higher...how is that the driver's fault?


----------



## Yalina

This morning I was asked on my flex app for a wear house location but it’s not even the Wearhouse closets to me they assigned me DMI3 Virginia Gardens and the one closer to me is the Miami Gardens location I wanted to know just because I’m assigned Virginia Gardens does that mean I won’t get offers from Miami Gardens cause that’s the one I usually get offers from I have yet to see a scheduled block assigned to me but on the offers I can usually pick them up cause they come in within 30minutes and I live 15 minutes from the Miami Gardens location I defiantly don’t want to loss those offers. So will o still be able to see offers from that location?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> This morning I was asked on my flex app for a wear house location but it's not even the Wearhouse closets to me they assigned me DMI3 Virginia Gardens and the one closer to me is the Miami Gardens location I wanted to know just because I'm assigned Virginia Gardens does that mean I won't get offers from Miami Gardens cause that's the one I usually get offers from I have yet to see a scheduled block assigned to me but on the offers I can usually pick them up cause they come in within 30minutes and I live 15 minutes from the Miami Gardens location I defiantly don't want to loss those offers. So will o still be able to see offers from that location?


 Drivers from either warehouse will see offers from both. It is weird that they asked you to choose but have heard it happen before.
Reserved offers are rare anymore for dmi2, haven't seen one in months myself and 24hr advanced is the same.
Can only see and catch same day offers for at least 2 months now.....at least that's what I get to see, others may see something different.


----------



## Yalina

So it’s normal to get the blocks within 2 hours or less? I think that’s the longest I’ve gotten never 24 hours I reserved one at 12 for 2 but everything else has been 15 to 30 minutes prior. I did this back in 2015 n every week had a reserved block or two but back then it was 8 hours and just for prime now those were the good old days lol I remember working December 23 and making $250 plus I dout I’ll see that any time soon. I only want at least one four hour block each day now n I think that will be impossible. Usually the 8pm block is available but not always for four hours n honestly for two hours it’s not work it for what $30 or $40 especially when they send you to Coral Springs. Will this get better or worst after the holidays?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> So it's normal to get the blocks within 2 hours or less? I think that's the longest I've gotten never 24 hours I reserved one at 12 for 2 but everything else has been 15 to 30 minutes prior. I did this back in 2015 n every week had a reserved block or two but back then it was 8 hours and just for prime now those were the good old days lol I remember working December 23 and making $250 plus I dout I'll see that any time soon. I only want at least one four hour block each day now n I think that will be impossible. Usually the 8pm block is available but not always for four hours n honestly for two hours it's not work it for what $30 or $40 especially when they send you to Coral Springs. Will this get better or worst after the holidays?


 Most of the dmi2 blocks I see start in less than 1 hour. dmi3 was releasing all their blocks before 12pm for most of the day up to 4pm but haven't seen that since last week. So....everything has changed and is constantly changing. 
Yep....LUCKY to grab a single 4 hour block a day now. If you don't use any "auto clickers" or the block grabbing script it's even harder. 
Last 3 days have been slow as far as I saw. Today was the busiest but not enough blocks for me to catch one.

Last holiday season worked maybe 8 days. Looks like this season will be the same....a BUST!


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Most of the dmi2 blocks I see start in less than 1 hour. dmi3 was releasing all their blocks before 12pm for most of the day up to 4pm but haven't seen that since last week. So....everything has changed and is constantly changing.
> Yep....LUCKY to grab a single 4 hour block a day now. If you don't use any "auto clickers" or the block grabbing script it's even harder.
> Last 3 days have been slow as far as I saw. Today was the busiest but not enough blocks for me to catch one.
> 
> Last holiday season worked maybe 8 days. Looks like this season will be the same....a BUST!


So after the holidays it should be easier to catch blocks I don't have any hacks right now
I'm not working so I just check from time to time sometimes spend ten or twenty minutes checking I haven't seen anything yet last I worked was Monday and didn't see a block up until Friday night a two hour shift and yesterday I think maybe saw three blocks but same thing two hours which isn't worth it to me I think it was 8 to 10 or 8:55 to 10:45 nothing interesting plus it was out of Virginia Gardens which is a good 45 minutes away for me so wouldn't have made it anyways. I really hope it gets easier after the holidays hopefully it's just saturated because there's a lot of new drivers to make extra cash for the holidays.


----------



## rpark

If anyone can provide me information on this I would greatly appreciate it. I have not been able to see offers throughout the day other than a few evening blocks.


----------



## Yalina

rpark said:


> If anyone can provide me information on this I would greatly appreciate it. I have not been able to see offers throughout the day other than a few evening blocks.


Today I've seen a couple at Virginia Gardens but dude they are gone within a second by the time u click to accept it's gone it's incredible


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Yalina said:


> I have a question I just got back into the whole flex thing I did it back in 2015 when they were only prime now down here in Miami but I see now they have expanded to logistics so yesterday I took on my second block from 8:15 pm to 12:15am at the Miami Gardens DMI2 center after scanning all the packages I saw my delivery zone was in north Ft Lauderdale a good 30 to 45 minutes away right so I get to my first delivery and it's fine I made it a couple minutes before 9pm I get to my second drop off and it's late... I scrolled down my itinerary and now all my packages say late they were all do by 9pm. My question is will I be held accountable for this I delivered them all my last one was at 11:30pm but I don't think they can expect to give me a 8:15pm to 12am block and give me packages due by 9pm at a location where it could have easily taken me till 9pm to get there from the pick up location should I be freaking out.


If they were marked as late before 9pm it means that package was late before you ever touched it. It's not a problem that will fall on you. It's just a package being reattempted after it was expected to be delivered.


----------



## Yalina

Okay I have a question once I accept an offer let say today I accepted an offer from 12:30 to 3:30 will I still be able to see other offers once I accept this or until I actually do the route I won’t see any other offers?


----------



## Brandon Wilson

You'll see offers from 3:30 onward. You won't see anything that overlaps.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Okay I have a question once I accept an offer let say today I accepted an offer from 12:30 to 3:30 will I still be able to see other offers once I accept this or until I actually do the route I won't see any other offers?


You will see offers outside of your accepted block. I just saw all the DMI3 blocks from 11am to 1pm starts.
So, you could possibly see more blocks that start after 3:30 if they release them. But looks like they're done
for this morning. 
Wish DMI2 would drop their blocks as far ahead as dmi3 but not the case for now.


----------



## Yalina

Brandon Wilson said:


> You'll see offers from 3:30 onward. You won't see anything that overlaps.


Yeah but here in Miami u usually don't see anything until like most an hour or two before so I guess I'll have to try to catch a block during the block I work. Idk how people catch blocks and are able to work my phones battery drains just from catching blocks imagin while I'm actually on a block lol.



Yalina said:


> Yeah but here in Miami u usually don't see anything until like most an hour or two before so I guess I'll have to try to catch a block during the block I work. Idk how people catch blocks and are able to work my phones battery drains just from catching blocks imagin while I'm actually on a block lol.


Is DMI2 Miami Gardens ? I haven't seen any there I wish tonight I can get one from there I live like 15 minutes from there.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Yeah but here in Miami u usually don't see anything until like most an hour or two before so I guess I'll have to try to catch a block during the block I work. Idk how people catch blocks and are able to work my phones battery drains just from catching blocks imagin while I'm actually on a block lol.
> 
> Is DMI2 Miami Gardens ? I haven't seen any there I wish tonight I can get one from there I live like 15 minutes from there.


 Yeh...it's a real pain to try to catch the blocks while doing one. Most are doing it with either a secondary device or other means.

And yes....dmi2 is miami gardens. Virginia gardens is dmi3. 
I caught a block for dmi2 yesterday. Wasn't very busy at all.


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Car charger man.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh...it's a real pain to try to catch the blocks while doing one. Most are doing it with either a secondary device or other means.
> 
> And yes....dmi2 is miami gardens. Virginia gardens is dmi3.
> I caught a block for dmi2 yesterday. Wasn't very busy at all.


I refuse to believe it's that hard for someone to tap the offers button on their way back to their car.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Brandon Wilson said:


> Car charger man.
> 
> I refuse to believe it's that hard for someone to tap the offers button on their way back to their car.


 I believe you seem to not understand the difference between where you work out of and here. Of course your location is a not disclosed.
It's a WHOLE other world down here!


----------



## Brandon Wilson

I'm not discrediting the availability. It's the act of adding a 2 second step to the process that's hard for me to grasp. No disrespect intended.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Okay I have a question once I accept an offer let say today I accepted an offer from 12:30 to 3:30 will I still be able to see other offers once I accept this or until I actually do the route I won't see any other offers?


Tip I meant to give: When you finish your route or if you have packages to return is the best time to check for offers. Might get lucky. Plug your phone in, put in holder refresh away. Otherwise your second route will be done with little juice left. 
Unfortunately it's true that fishing for offers now consumes almost as much as doing a whole route, at least for me. That's why most use other means. I use an emulator I can only run from home. I'm only interested in doing one 4 hour block a day so it works for me. Turn it on let it do the work and log in to my phone every so often. I caught one of the first dmi3 blocks this morning but no interest.

Would be interesting to know the location your route goes to if you wish to share.



Brandon Wilson said:


> I'm not discrediting the availability. It's the act of adding a 2 second step to the process that's hard for me to grasp. No disrespect intended.


Not feeling disrespected.......maybe just misundersood!? 
It would just be luck to catch a block here that randomly and mostly a waste of time and more stress.

My guess is yalina just spent 3 or more days(of this busy season?) fishing and finally just gave up and accepted a block at a location she didn't want to work. That's how it is.


----------



## Yalina

I’m not saying it’s impossable but odds are if ur not on top or refreshing u won’t get anything I have refreshed on my walk back to the car but I can’t refresh much while driving in stupid Miami traffic. But again odds are if ur not on top of it u won’t get anything


----------



## Yalina

Finished by 2:45 so I’ve been clicking away since but no luck is there really nothing ? I had 30 + packages thank got they were all in the same gated community I really hate when I have to go threw one million gated community it takes forever to get to the gate officer n it’s time u waste so thank god it was one one. So has there really not been anything this afternoon?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Finished by 2:45 so I've been clicking away since but no luck is there really nothing ? I had 30 + packages thank got they were all in the same gated community I really hate when I have to go threw one million gated community it takes forever to get to the gate officer n it's time u waste so thank god it was one one. So has there really not been anything this afternoon?


 Like I said......it's rare for it to work out and catch a block when you "want". I saw nothing after 12:15 or so. Maybe 2 blocks for dmi2 and nothing more.
At least it was a good block for you. 3 hour blocks would be good if it were possible to do 2 a day but usually not the case 
in our market.

Where were your deliveries?


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Like I said......it's rare for it to work out and catch a block when you "want". I saw nothing after 12:15 or so. Maybe 2 blocks for dmi2 and nothing more.
> At least it was a good block for you. 3 hour blocks would be good if it were possible to do 2 a day but usually not the case
> in our market.
> 
> Where were your deliveries?


I was up by Weston I've been lucky to get broward only which I prefer since I like by 441 n county line


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> I was up by Weston I've been lucky to get broward only which I prefer since I like by 441 n county line


 Interesting to know. I guess it's official that our delivery area has completely shifted. I haven't been west(edited) of 95 in a month or more and seems dmi3 handles all the west broward routes now.
They need a warehouse off 595 around 441 or the turnpike. Why they don't build a warehouse in broward county is a mystery........like most else with amazon. 99% of the deliveries are there and were now close to touching the palm beach county line.


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Interesting to know. I guess it's official that our delivery area has completely shifted. I haven't been east of 95 in a month or more and seems dmi3 handles all the west broward routes now.
> They need a warehouse off 595 around 441 or the turnpike. Why they don't build a warehouse in broward county is a mystery........like most else with amazon. 99% of the deliveries are there and were now close to touching the palm beach county line.


I was just talking about this it seems like they have Miami Wearhouse and they are having the flex people waste gas driving up to Broward County like u said close to palm beach but they are having there workers the white vans drive locally in Miami. They save gas and mileage maintenance and they pay the lower hourly rate to a worker. We are paid a little more but we have to pay our own gas our own mileage and drive further. They are being smart. If they make broward Wearhouse can u imagine how much further up we would have to drive. I honestly always avoid Virginia Gardens thinking I would have to driver in Miami but I guess that's not the case since it's the second time I do that wear house and it's in broward. I wonder if anyone has done any Wearhouse delivery coming out of virgins gardens have they done any Miami delieveries.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> I was just talking about this it seems like they have Miami Wearhouse and they are having the flex people waste gas driving up to Broward County like u said close to palm beach but they are having there workers the white vans drive locally in Miami. They save gas and mileage maintenance and they pay the lower hourly rate to a worker. We are paid a little more but we have to pay our own gas our own mileage and drive further. They are being smart. If they make broward Wearhouse can u imagine how much further up we would have to drive. I honestly always avoid Virginia Gardens thinking I would have to driver in Miami but I guess that's not the case since it's the second time I do that wear house and it's in broward. I wonder if anyone has done any Wearhouse delivery coming out of virgins gardens have they done any Miami delieveries.


 I actually thought dmi3 was handling downtown, brickell, calle ocho and those areas but seems not. My guess is to many returned packages and it's now covered by whitevans. Which I thought were also doing the west broward routes........so, good to get some definitive answers. I've only heard dmi3 doing places like Kendall, Pinecrest, westchester and then west broward.

The idea of the warehouse on 595 would make 3 overlapping areas for drivers and make a more central location for deliveries to weston, coral springs, parkland, sunrise etc.....even downtown lauderdale as you have a strait shot into it. Were doing these areas anyway now so makes it more centralized. This would make the DMI2 and DMI3 routes less spread out and cut distances.....at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I actually thought dmi3 was handling downtown, brickell, calle ocho and those areas but seems not. My guess is to many returned packages and it's now covered by whitevans. Which I thought were also doing the west broward routes........so, good to get some definitive answers. I've only heard dmi3 doing places like Kendall, Pinecrest, westchester and then west broward.
> 
> The idea of the warehouse on 595 would make 3 overlapping areas for drivers and make a more central location for deliveries to weston, coral springs, parkland, sunrise etc.....even downtown lauderdale as you have a strait shot into it. Were doing these areas anyway now so makes it more centralized. This would make the DMI2 and DMI3 routes less spread out and cut distances.....at least that's my opinion.


Oh I completely agree I feel like I spend more gas having to drive down to Virginia Gardens for 45 minutes only to drive back up to broward where I originally stay and then delivery is a breeze. Yesterday as an example got to the Wearhouse at 12:30 no traffic right left around 1pm after waiting scanning what ever got to the first delievery I think at 1:45 and finished all 30 plus packages by 2:30 it took me longer having to drive down and back up than the delivery it self imagin had I been off of 595 I would had been done sooner and spend less gas too. It's just a matter as to weather they are thinking of doing that or not. I'm all for it especially when we have to drive up to coral springs or parkland I had one night of Deerfield beach that even from Miami Gardens it's still a far as heck drive it would cut the drive by so much if that Wearhouse was by 595.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Oh I completely agree I feel like I spend more gas having to drive down to Virginia Gardens for 45 minutes only to drive back up to broward where I originally stay and then delivery is a breeze. Yesterday as an example got to the Wearhouse at 12:30 no traffic right left around 1pm after waiting scanning what ever got to the first delievery I think at 1:45 and finished all 30 plus packages by 2:30 it took me longer having to drive down and back up than the delivery it self imagin had I been off of 595 I would had been done sooner and spend less gas too. It's just a matter as to weather they are thinking of doing that or not. I'm all for it especially when we have to drive up to coral springs or parkland I had one night of Deerfield beach that even from Miami Gardens it's still a far as heck drive it would cut the drive by so much if that Wearhouse was by 595.


 Yeh, would be nice but probably not happen. Deerfield beach is just ridiculous for miami drivers. You're a mile from palm beach county line.

Did you catch one of those dmi3 just released? Whole bunch of em'.......hint in there for miami drivers. 
One weekend i'll try one if i'm bored and no work out of dmi2.


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, would be nice but probably not happen. Deerfield beach is just ridiculous for miami drivers. You're a mile from palm beach county line.
> 
> Did you catch one of those dmi3 just released? Whole bunch of em'.......hint in there for miami drivers.
> One weekend i'll try one if i'm bored and no work out of dmi2.


I did thanks for asking heading out now I got the 11:30 to 2:30 I have a dr appt at 2:45 so hopefully I'll be done by then it's Weston again I heard the people at the wearhouse saying it was busier today


----------



## Yalina

Super easy route it was at the same
Complex as yesterday I finished at 1:05! And they have me scheduled from 11:30 to 2:30 idk if that’s a good thing or a bad thing now just trying to crack something for the PM you already know how hard that is yesterday I had no luck one came up around 5 but it was gone before I can hit accept so hopefully today since it’s earlier I’m hoping I can snatch something. I need to try to get as many blocks as I can cause soon I’ll deliver idk next week or the following and I won’t be able to do any blocks so crossing my fingers I get more blocks. Kinda impossible.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Super easy route it was at the same
> Complex as yesterday I finished at 1:05! And they have me scheduled from 11:30 to 2:30 idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing now just trying to crack something for the PM you already know how hard that is yesterday I had no luck one came up around 5 but it was gone before I can hit accept so hopefully today since it's earlier I'm hoping I can snatch something. I need to try to get as many blocks as I can cause soon I'll deliver idk next week or the following and I won't be able to do any blocks so crossing my fingers I get more blocks. Kinda impossible.


As luck would have it they released a couple dmi2 blocks around 2:30/2:45 for 3:15 and 3:30. Sat there for a while too. 
It's luck and timing. Still sitting there as I type at 2:51. Not enough time for me to get there so like you timing sucks!


----------



## Yalina

Lol I was sitting at the dr I got the 3:30 one slot just in time tomorrow I get induced to have the baby so this will probably be my last block for a while.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As luck would have it they released a couple dmi2 blocks around 2:30/2:45 for 3:15 and 3:30. Sat there for a while too.
> It's luck and timing. Still sitting there as I type at 2:51. Not enough time for me to get there so like you timing sucks!


Good t one


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Lol I was sitting at the dr I got the 3:30 one slot just in time tomorrow I get induced to have the baby so this will probably be my last block for a while.
> 
> Good t one


 Well once in a while you hit it right so good for you. And if that wasn't "cutting it close" not sure what is! 
Wishing you the best with your heath and baby!


----------



## Movaldriver

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well once in a while you hit it right so good for you. And if that wasn't "cutting it close" not sure what is!
> Wishing you the best with your heath and baby!


 Thanks yeah I was a bit disappointed I got to the Wearhouse at 3:20 and didn't start scanning till 4! I was so mad by the time I finish scanning and got to the first delivery it was 4:50 n that first one was so by 5pm thank god it wasn't late at 7:30 my shift ended and I still had two packages left needless to say I just delivered them and finished at 7:45 I would have been fine had the wear house been on it but of course. Honestly my experience with DMI3 has been better than DMI2 I've always gone over my time at DMI2 and usually because of the same thing the Wearhouse pulling us in to scan late. It's ridiculous to have us come in 15 minute earlier only to have us wait out there over 30 minutes. I wonder if there's any place we can complain about this.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Thanks yeah I was a bit disappointed I got to the Wearhouse at 3:20 and didn't start scanning till 4! I was so mad by the time I finish scanning and got to the first delivery it was 4:50 n that first one was so by 5pm thank god it wasn't late at 7:30 my shift ended and I still had two packages left needless to say I just delivered them and finished at 7:45 I would have been fine had the wear house been on it but of course. Honestly my experience with DMI3 has been better than DMI2 I've always gone over my time at DMI2 and usually because of the same thing the Wearhouse pulling us in to scan late. It's ridiculous to have us come in 15 minute earlier only to have us wait out there over 30 minutes. I wonder if there's any place we can complain about this.


 Typical dmi2. I've heard it from every driver that dmi3 is almost always on time, quick loads and no bullshit.

There is a place to complain. Send feedback via the app. I did it the last time I had to wait a full hour
after block start time to get in the warehouse. Was happening regularly. They were pissed off when I
loaded that day but told them get over it, if you leave drivers to stew out in the parking lot for that long
we have plenty of time on our hands to complain! 
It got better for a week or 2 and no more hour long waits but still almost always behind.


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Typical dmi2. I've heard it from every driver that dmi3 is almost always on time, quick loads and no bullshit.
> 
> There is a place to complain. Send feedback via the app. I did it the last time I had to wait a full hour
> after block start time to get in the warehouse. Was happening regularly. They were pissed off when I
> loaded that day but told them get over it, if you leave drivers to stew out in the parking lot for that long
> we have plenty of time on our hands to complain!
> It got better for a week or 2 and no more hour long waits but still almost always behind.


The worst part is that route really does take the time they are so spread out and far up it's at least 30 to 40 minutes just to drive up there then add to the route I had pompano then by the airport I knew I was going to go over from the moment I saw the map layout they are being smart at DMI2 now when they check your ID they are scanning u in as clock in so I was scanned in for a while before I actually started scanning so idk if I email to complain if they would count that scan as well I got scanned in at 3:30 y didn't u start scanning then idk but it's too much they need to figure out something because it makes no sense to be there early in order to finish early and in the end you finish just as late because u don't start scanning till much later.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> The worst part is that route really does take the time they are so spread out and far up it's at least 30 to 40 minutes just to drive up there then add to the route I had pompano then by the airport I knew I was going to go over from the moment I saw the map layout they are being smart at DMI2 now when they check your ID they are scanning u in as clock in so I was scanned in for a while before I actually started scanning so idk if I email to complain if they would count that scan as well I got scanned in at 3:30 y didn't u start scanning then idk but it's too much they need to figure out something because it makes no sense to be there early in order to finish early and in the end you finish just as late because u don't start scanning till much later.


 I wouldn't worry about the arrival scan in time. I think they can tell when you start scanning packages and time stamp it? 
What counts is if multiple drivers confirm the same thing. I know they get the feedback at the warehouse for sure and they
do address such issues.

Since you now have experience with 2 warehouses you have something to compare it too. I always suspected that our warehouse
did stuff that just isn't the norm. Seems dmi3 routes are properly put together, clustered and doable. dmi2 seems to play around to "stretch" time
spent on a route. I know what a "normal" route looks like, these routes lately are not normal.

Now that you confirmed it with your experience from dmi3 i'm actually going to send feedback about the routes.


----------



## Yalina

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I wouldn't worry about the arrival scan in time. I think they can tell when you start scanning packages and time stamp it?
> What counts is if multiple drivers confirm the same thing. I know they get the feedback at the warehouse for sure and they
> do address such issues.
> 
> Since you now have experience with 2 warehouses you have something to compare it too. I always suspected that our warehouse
> did stuff that just isn't the norm. Seems dmi3 routes are properly put together, clustered and doable. dmi2 seems to play around to "stretch" time
> spent on a route. I know what a "normal" route looks like, these routes lately are not normal.
> 
> Now that you confirmed it with your experience from dmi3 i'm actually going to send feedback about the routes.


Just send the feedback thanks for the suggestion hopefully I can get back to delivering soon I go in to have the baby later today so by latest tomorrow morning I should be a mommy for the second time. Good luck guys may you get many blocks lol happy holidays in case I don't get to sign in.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yalina said:


> Just send the feedback thanks for the suggestion hopefully I can get back to delivering soon I go in to have the baby later today so by latest tomorrow morning I should be a mommy for the second time. Good luck guys may you get many blocks lol happy holidays in case I don't get to sign in.


 Just sent feedback as well. Good luck with everything and hopefully see you around!


----------



## jester121

Dunno if it matters, but it makes me feel better -- I send feedback and complain bitterly every time the warehouse is even 1 minute late getting us inside to load (I'm talking about the actual block start time, not the show-up-15-minutes-early start time). If Amazon is eager to ding my record for being 6 minutes late to a block or any of a dozen other ticky-tack infractions, they better be holding their own employees to the same high standard. 

I also like mouthing off to the vests as loudly as possible when they're staggering around like brain-dead zombies... "Excuse me, you're costing me money when you're late!" Nothing too belligerent that would get me canned, but like I said, it soothes my grouchiness.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jester121 said:


> Dunno if it matters, but it makes me feel better -- I send feedback and complain bitterly every time the warehouse is even 1 minute late getting us inside to load (I'm talking about the actual block start time, not the show-up-15-minutes-early start time). If Amazon is eager to ding my record for being 6 minutes late to a block or any of a dozen other ticky-tack infractions, they better be holding their own employees to the same high standard.
> 
> I also like mouthing off to the vests as loudly as possible when they're staggering around like brain-dead zombies... "Excuse me, you're costing me money when you're late!" Nothing too belligerent that would get me canned, but like I said, it soothes my grouchiness.


 Yeh...you would hate working here. Ontime loading is rare. We just got used to being ok with 10-15 minutes behind but it got much worse and obviously still happens.

Guess that is why they like the "out with the old in with the new" strategy! We know too much and complain too much! 
But hey, like you said......it's mutual, treat us like we don't matter and we'll ***** a lot and rightfully so. They just seem to have this attitude that we'll accept anything and we have too.......NO we don't!


----------



## jester121

A lot of drivers do accept it, I think it's the Uber version of battered spouse syndrome. They been abused so much for so long they think they deserve it, and of course we all know if you put a uniform on some small-minded twit they immediately want to start marching around barking out orders to the peons.

The key is to nip it in the bud before someone invades Poland.


----------



## ScubaMark

jester121 said:


> The key is to nip it in the bud before someone invades Poland.


HaHa. I see what you did there. Called em Nazi's. Heil, mein Führer


----------



## jester121

105 page thread, I figured invocation of Godwin's law was in order.


----------



## ScubaMark

jester121 said:


> 105 page thread, I figured invocation of Godwin's law was in order.


Roflmao. You lose.


----------



## MMoore

Don’t count on being able to deliver all packages in 1.5 hours. This is fairly new and Amazon is learning fast. They know when you finish delivering thru their GPS and apps. They will adjust the number of packages if they see that the drivers are delivering them in half the time. They may double the packages. I remember starting off with 27 packages and now I am up to 46 packages. Next thing you know Flex drivers will be making as little as Uber drivers.


----------



## MMoore

My experience has been different. I notice that I have an easy time with 3-4 hour blocks. This is ok for me as this is not my only gig. If you make this your only gig you may have serious issues when the holidays are over and they don’t need as many drivers.
My experience has been longer blocks are harder for me. I have only tried it a few times but when I did 4-5 hour blocks I got sent to very rural areas where houses where miles apart and the mailboxes were at the bottom of a hill and you had to drive up to drop off the package. In one instance I had to drive 45 minutes to my first drop and after my block was up I still had 8 packages and 50 minute drive to the warehouse. So transit time was almost two hours of the 4 hr block.
One time my block was up and I still had 6 packages to deliver. To return to the WH would take about an hour as it was rush hour. So I went ahead and finished delivering which took me 30 minutes. I gave them 30 free minutes but returning it would have cost me an hour. Fair warning though, I don’t want to go over the block as they may start overloading blocks. I try to give them an honest 4 hours. I eat and take a bathroom break before my block. They can track you so they know if you went to the drive thru at McDonalds. 
It can be so impersonal so how do you know if they can tell the difference between the hard workers and the slackers.


----------



## poopyhead

MMoore said:


> My experience has been different. I notice that I have an easy time with 3-4 hour blocks. This is ok for me as this is not my only gig. If you make this your only gig you may have serious issues when the holidays are over and they don't need as many drivers.
> My experience has been longer blocks are harder for me. I have only tried it a few times but when I did 4-5 hour blocks I got sent to very rural areas where houses where miles apart and the mailboxes were at the bottom of a hill and you had to drive up to drop off the package. In one instance I had to drive 45 minutes to my first drop and after my block was up I still had 8 packages and 50 minute drive to the warehouse. So transit time was almost two hours of the 4 hr block.
> One time my block was up and I still had 6 packages to deliver. To return to the WH would take about an hour as it was rush hour. So I went ahead and finished delivering which took me 30 minutes. I gave them 30 free minutes but returning it would have cost me an hour. Fair warning though, I don't want to go over the block as they may start overloading blocks. I try to give them an honest 4 hours. I eat and take a bathroom break before my block. They can track you so they know if you went to the drive thru at McDonalds.
> It can be so impersonal so how do you know if they can tell the difference between the hard workers and the slackers.


I close the app, put background apps to sleep, and turn off location services on my phone when I need to take a break. If you just shut down the app, it still is running in the background.


----------



## oicu812

Use airplane mode.


----------



## Lol

What is the 9.30 pm rule? I get dinged on my statistics for late deliveries. They give me 30 deliveries at 8.15, for a 8-10.30pm block. Should we return anything after 9.30?


----------



## oicu812

Yes return everything after 930


----------



## nighthawk398

oicu812 said:


> Yes return everything after 930


Isn't that only . Com orders?


----------



## Bygosh

nighthawk398 said:


> Isn't that only . Com orders?


Yes. Prime/Fresh doesn't need to abide by that rule since the customers know that it is coming.


----------



## nighthawk398

Bygosh said:


> Yes. Prime/Fresh doesn't need to abide by that rule since the customers know that it is coming.


Or restaurants or sprouts

Or Whole Foods for that matter


----------

